# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #75



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will be doing the same. I am getting sick of party food. Maybe some good home cooking will suit me now. :sm05:


Chicken soup he has a cold here and I feel like Chicken soup . So I win chicken soup it is at least for today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Chicken soup he has a cold here and I feel like Chicken soup . So I win chicken soup it is at least for today.


Today was potato soup in my pressure cooker. It was so easy and was pretty good. I made it up as I went. It was boxed chicken broth , frozen potato chunks, frozen onion and peppers , garlic soup mix. After I pressured that I put sharp chedder cheese and a can of Pet milk. I added shredded cheese and bacon. I had spring onions but forgot to add those. You should try that tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> not really I am to refine to do or say anything like that darling. Oh what the heck yes it does but not just me. :sm23:


I know you but I said all of us are in this group. :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Guess what after redo of craft room and how long has it been Wild Willy the Terrorist has discovered yarn. Lovely chest with wicker baskets have open handles and suddenly he has discovered paws fit nicely into them and yarn comes out for him to play with. Have to put items now in front of chest if I want to save any yarn. Also have two wicker baskets that have sat on floor and have never been important enough to look in too. But oh he found treasures in there too. Now blocking off that too. What fun for him not so much for me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Remind you of anyone?
> http://www.facebook.com/TwoDrunkLadies/photos/a.1000589800008237.1073741981.376538812413342/1202459356487946/?type=3&theater
> All of us! :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Well, it has been quite a few days. Found out that that my oldest Airedale had a tumor on his spleen. As I was sitting talking to the vet about what were my options, and my cell phone rang and it was my sister telling me that she was taking my mom to the hospital. So leaving for Cleveland at the crack of dawn tomorrow. Today he had his operation and no visible signs of cancer, just a baseball size tumor. So before I take off tomorrow I had my stitches removed from my tooth implant this morning and the skin did not regrow and bone is uncovered. So , will have to deal with that issue in a week; urgent but not an emergency.
> 
> But all is good, other than that. Honestly, all is going to be fine.
> 
> Keep you posted!


That's a lot of worries LTL; prayers for everyone's wellbeing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Chicken soup he has a cold here and I feel like Chicken soup . So I win chicken soup it is at least for today.


Turkey soup for us, will put the carcass in the slow cooker tomorrow and then make the soup on Sat. Hope he keeps the cold to himself and doesn't share.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today was potato soup in my pressure cooker. It was so easy and was pretty good. I made it up as I went. It was boxed chicken broth , frozen potato chunks, frozen onion and peppers , garlic soup mix. After I pressured that I put sharp chedder cheese and a can of Pet milk. I added shredded cheese and bacon. I had spring onions but forgot to add those. You should try that tomorrow.


That sounds good but what is pet milk?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Guess what after redo of craft room and how long has it been Wild Willy the Terrorist has discovered yarn. Lovely chest with wicker baskets have open handles and suddenly he has discovered paws fit nicely into them and yarn comes out for him to play with. Have to put items now in front of chest if I want to save any yarn. Also have two wicker baskets that have sat on floor and have never been important enough to look in too. But oh he found treasures in there too. Now blocking off that too. What fun for him not so much for me.


See what happens when you de-clutter? I'm going to use that as an excuse to keep my crafts cluttered!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today was potato soup in my pressure cooker. It was so easy and was pretty good. I made it up as I went. It was boxed chicken broth , frozen potato chunks, frozen onion and peppers , garlic soup mix. After I pressured that I put sharp chedder cheese and a can of Pet milk. I added shredded cheese and bacon. I had spring onions but forgot to add those. You should try that tomorrow.


that sounds so good do not have pressure cooker but think I could make it with out one.

I love sharp Cheddar Cheese sound so good right now.

Tomorrow having stuff peppers so will make soup on Sat. Thanks for recipe


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds good but what is pet milk?


It is can condense milk. Pet milk is a product name. It is great to use I use it in fudge ect.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> See what happens when you de-clutter? I'm going to use that as an excuse to keep my crafts cluttered!


Oh what an excuse you do know that cats are nor do they care if it is clutter or not. They tend to find things one would never think they would.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB and Yarnie know that I've been working towards retiring in Jan. There are ads and stories coming out in the local papers and today I posted it on the store's facebook. I've been getting so many nice comments and it makes me feel happy and sad at the same time. The next month is going to be super busy and then I'll suddenly have all kinds of extra time ....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh what an excuse you do know that cats are nor do they care if it is clutter or not. They tend to find things one would never think they would.


Cats do have that talent :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB and Yarnie know that I've been working towards retiring in Jan. There are ads and stories coming out in the local papers and today I posted it on the store's facebook. I've been getting so many nice comments and it makes me feel happy and sad at the same time. The next month is going to be super busy and then I'll suddenly have all kinds of extra time ....


Oh that is so nice have to go and look at it. Can understand your feelings about happy and sad too.
You have made many good friends and will not see them as much . But oh the freedom you will have to look forward too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Evaporated milk in a can. You could use cream


west coast kitty said:


> That sounds good but what is pet milk?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy New Year to everyone (a day early).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB and Yarnie know that I've been working towards retiring in Jan. There are ads and stories coming out in the local papers and today I posted it on the store's facebook. I've been getting so many nice comments and it makes me feel happy and sad at the same time. The next month is going to be super busy and then I'll suddenly have all kinds of extra time ....


Oh that is so nice. I know it is bitter, sweet for you right. For every time and purpose unto Heaven there is a season. I am looking forward to spending more time on Denim. I wish I could help you. Enjoy all of your nice comment. You have touched a lot of lives with your shop.You will be missed I am sure.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Guess what after redo of craft room and how long has it been Wild Willy the Terrorist has discovered yarn. Lovely chest with wicker baskets have open handles and suddenly he has discovered paws fit nicely into them and yarn comes out for him to play with. Have to put items now in front of chest if I want to save any yarn. Also have two wicker baskets that have sat on floor and have never been important enough to look in too. But oh he found treasures in there too. Now blocking off that too. What fun for him not so much for me.


I know the feeling Yarnie. Ozzy has just discovered the bag of dog food. For the last 10 years, food must have magically appeared in his bowl - how else would it get there?. This method is no longer quick enough for the little brat, he now has to chew through the bag (which doesn't make it go into his bowl). A place has been magically cleared off in the pantry to accommodate the dog food bag. It's always fun for the 4 legged. :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> CB and Yarnie know that I've been working towards retiring in Jan. There are ads and stories coming out in the local papers and today I posted it on the store's facebook. I've been getting so many nice comments and it makes me feel happy and sad at the same time. The next month is going to be super busy and then I'll suddenly have all kinds of extra time ....


Congratulations on your retirement. I can understand the happy and sad feelings.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I know the feeling Yarnie. Ozzy has just discovered the bag of dog food. For the last 10 years, food must have magically appeared in his bowl - how else would it get there?. This method is no longer quick enough for the little brat, he now has to chew through the bag (which doesn't make it go into his bowl). A place has been magically cleared off in the pantry to accommodate the dog food bag. It's always fun for the 4 legged. :sm15: :sm15:


 :sm11:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy New Year to everyone (a day early).


Thanks LL. Do you have plans?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks LL. Do you have plans?


Hi, CB. I invited people over for dinner. Neighbors. How about yourself?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi, CB. I invited people over for dinner. Neighbors. How about yourself?


That sounds nice. We are just going to enjoy being lazy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds nice. We are just going to enjoy being lazy.


That sounds like fun... Just be lazy. I'll be doing a lot of work - dinner. Lots of people about 10 right now. I love
a party.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

to funny


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy New Year to everyone (a day early).


Better early then never.

Same to you LL hope you are not over doing for Party tomorrow. Have fun and stay away from the food, drinks, ect. Now go out there and have a dull time.(just kidding)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wanted to send a shot out to our old friend Nan knits or what ever her old name was oh that's right I know and she knows.

Hope we are boring you to death. Better then reading a good book isn't it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> to funny


Hey that is the same as my last year. How did you know I have been buying shoes. Now I need purses. :sm11:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy New Year to everyone (a day early).


Happy New Year to you too LL -- hope 2017 is an easier year for you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wanted to send a shot out to our old friend Nan knits or what ever her old name was oh that's right I know and she knows.
> 
> Hope we are boring you to death. Better then reading a good book isn't it.


hahhahahah. :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I know the feeling Yarnie. Ozzy has just discovered the bag of dog food. For the last 10 years, food must have magically appeared in his bowl - how else would it get there?. This method is no longer quick enough for the little brat, he now has to chew through the bag (which doesn't make it go into his bowl). A place has been magically cleared off in the pantry to accommodate the dog food bag. It's always fun for the 4 legged. :sm15: :sm15:


Ozzy is getting prepared for you to go "self service" :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Congratulations on your retirement. I can understand the happy and sad feelings.


Thanks Solo


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds nice. We are just going to enjoy being lazy.


Same with us. We were invited out for dinner with friends, but they have come down with a nasty flu bug so we will reschedule for Feb after the store closes. I haven't decided what's on the menu yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My New Years Resolutions and I will not break it.

I am not going to outer space this year. Why leave when you can have fun here on earth.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> to funny


 :sm09: I don't need to worry about the shoes, they are not one of my weaknesses. And I usually sleep all night. The others sound about right though.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Same with us. We were invited out for dinner with friends, but they have come down with a nasty flu bug so we will reschedule for Feb after the store closes. I haven't decided what's on the menu yet.


Sounds like a good idea flu not needed friends after store closes much nicer . You will have time to enjoy it more.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wanted to send a shot out to our old friend Nan knits or what ever her old name was oh that's right I know and she knows.
> 
> Hope we are boring you to death. Better then reading a good book isn't it.


 :sm23: I bet the town was thrilled when she lost her job as a phone operator and the nosy gossip was replaced -- maybe with the tech savvy kitty


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hey that is the same as my last year. How did you know I have been buying shoes. Now I need purses. :sm11:


Is your nickname Imelda Bumpkins?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm23: I bet the town was thrilled when she lost her job as a phone operator and the nosy gossip was replaced -- maybe with the tech savvy kitty


Good one Hey in stead of putting shout out I put shot out too too funny.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My New Years Resolutions and I will not break it.
> 
> I am not going to outer space this year. Why leave when you can have fun here on earth.


I can think of a few people who could take one of China's flights to outer space and earth would be even more fun


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is your nickname Imelda Bumpkins?


yes and she really has to get bags to go with the shoes. It will give Chewy something to look forward to chewing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Love of my Life is sick , poor thing. you do know that he makes sure every hour to tell me how he is suffering. When he takes aspirin, how his nose is leaking, why he has it, he still can't figure out why.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I love this hope it works favorite of youngest son. Taken at Christmas.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Yarnie, maybe Willie can get a job doing the weather

http://thebestcatpage.com/2016/12/29/cat-interrupts-german-weather-report-demands-cuddles/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Love of my Life is sick , poor thing. you do know that he makes sure every hour to tell me how he is suffering. When he takes aspirin, how his nose is leaking, why he has it, he still can't figure out why.


Poor long suffering hubby :sm17: I hope he keeps it to himself and doesn't share


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I love this hope it works favorite of youngest son. Taken at Christmas.


 :sm24: great photo Yarnie!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Same with us. We were invited out for dinner with friends, but they have come down with a nasty flu bug so we will reschedule for Feb after the store closes. I haven't decided what's on the menu yet.


You need to rest up after all that selling you have been doing. Maybe something easy for supper. I hope your friends get well soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My New Years Resolutions and I will not break it.
> 
> I am not going to outer space this year. Why leave when you can have fun here on earth.


 :sm05: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm23: I bet the town was thrilled when she lost her job as a phone operator and the nosy gossip was replaced -- maybe with the tech savvy kitty


Bahhhhahhahahha.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes he could I love that kitty he is so sweet just lets the weather man pet him.



west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie, maybe Willie can get a job doing the weather
> 
> http://thebestcatpage.com/2016/12/29/cat-interrupts-german-weather-report-demands-cuddles/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

today I got all my work done and manage to get printer fix and working again.

Now problem with not being able to print after post , so have to print on top . What fun it is Neighbor up north so will have to figure out a way to fix it. May actual learn something., did with printer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lasts report from love of my life nose won't stop running.

He has been told to stay away from me and no kissy facing either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is your nickname Imelda Bumpkins?


No I am not that bad. Really just 2 pair of boots but this summer lots of flip flops to match my outfits. I do need to purses to match my last years boots with my this years boots.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can think of a few people who could take one of China's flights to outer space and earth would be even more fun


That would be nice. We can help them pack. The ones that said they were leaving the US and coming to Canada can take that trip with my blessings.
:sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes and she really has to get bags to go with the shoes. It will give Chewy something to look forward to chewing.


Uh yeah. He took my boots from the washing machine and played with them. Thank the Lord he didn't chew them up. Matthew had him all played up that night. He chewed a new electric blanket cord up that hadn't even been plugged up. Grrr Still on the couch from Christmas in the plastic package.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lasts report from love of my life nose won't stop running.
> 
> He has been told to stay away from me and no kissy facing either.


Is it just a cold or the flu. I don't blame you for no kissy facing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

But they are still here. So much for leaving I was willing to help them pack and even pay for their air fare to get them going. But no now they are complain that they do not want to be at ig nog er ra shun party . I am glad as most of them are has bends or want to bees.



Country Bumpkins said:


> That would be nice. We can help them pack. The ones that said they were leaving the US and coming to Canada can take that trip with my blessings.
> :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't know what it is but you do know according to his reporting he is sick you know like most men really sick. Soft kitty warm kitty little ball of fur. like Sheldon from that show.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Is it just a cold or the flu. I don't blame you for no kissy facing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

at least Willie has not learn to open food box. You are to funny , hey he is hungry and doing self service .



soloweygirl said:


> I know the feeling Yarnie. Ozzy has just discovered the bag of dog food. For the last 10 years, food must have magically appeared in his bowl - how else would it get there?. This method is no longer quick enough for the little brat, he now has to chew through the bag (which doesn't make it go into his bowl). A place has been magically cleared off in the pantry to accommodate the dog food bag. It's always fun for the 4 legged. :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to dream land need to rest up so tomorrow I can be busy doing knitting and eating and sleeping. 

My when the clock strikes midnight and the new year begins that God will bless us with peace love and when times are not so happy with love of friends , the wonder women of DP.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> to funny


Lots of shoes!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Better early then never.
> 
> Same to you LL hope you are not over doing for Party tomorrow. Have fun and stay away from the food, drinks, ect. Now go out there and have a dull time.(just kidding)


You are so funny YL. I must put dinner on the table, so will hold back on the wine! Otherwise nobody will eat!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy New Year to you too LL -- hope 2017 is an easier year for you!


Thank you, WCK. I hope so too!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, WCK. I hope so too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks SQM. Same to ya!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy New Year to you to Sloth saw you on TV today you were moving very ssssssssssslllllllllooooooooooowwwly.


All the best in 2017


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Want to wish all on DP Merry Christmas 2017

Happy New Year 2018. 

Now your in shock don't want to forget or be last one next year to wish all the Christmas season.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Want to wish all on DP Merry Christmas 2017
> 
> Happy New Year 2018.
> 
> Now your in shock don't want to forget or be last one next year to wish all the Christmas season.


Happy New Year!!! We've been together for a long while!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Want to wish all on DP Merry Christmas 2017
> 
> Happy New Year 2018.
> 
> Now your in shock don't want to forget or be last one next year to wish all the Christmas season.


Happy New Year, YL! 2017!! I'm getting OLD!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Wishing all the Denim family a very Happy New Year


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Uh yeah. He took my boots from the washing machine and played with them. Thank the Lord he didn't chew them up. Matthew had him all played up that night. He chewed a new electric blanket cord up that hadn't even been plugged up. Grrr Still on the couch from Christmas in the plastic package.


Good thing it wasn't plugged in -- he might have ended up with permanent curls


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> But they are still here. So much for leaving I was willing to help them pack and even pay for their air fare to get them going. But no now they are complain that they do not want to be at ig nog er ra shun party . I am glad as most of them are has bends or want to bees.


No room for them here; let them go to the socialist paradise of Venezuela


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> You are so funny YL. I must put dinner on the table, so will hold back on the wine! Otherwise nobody will eat!


Save the wine for dinner and let DH handle the clean-up :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wishing all the Denim family a very Happy New Year


Happy New Year to you and all of my Denim and Pearl friends ! ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Happy New Year


I love Victorian cards. How are you feeling?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

All the best in 2017 for you too SQM


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Like my husband would say "with my fingers." I can walk with the walker. I go at a snail's pace. I am only in pain when I put weight on my leg. I don't know how long this will take to heal. I have three weeks before I have to go to work. I guess I will have a lot of time to waste on the computer and knit.


Don't rush it Joey, give your body time to heal.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wishing all the Denim family a very Happy New Year


Same to you WCK. Hope the New Year is the best ever.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Ozzy is getting prepared for you to go "self service" :sm23:


I wonder if his plans include him doing the pooper scooper duties in the back yard? :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My New Years Resolutions and I will not break it.
> 
> I am not going to outer space this year. Why leave when you can have fun here on earth.


I gave up making resolutions years ago. No pressure now. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy New Year Denims.

Happy New year Sloth.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I wish all the Denims, Pearls and Sloth a new year filled with peace, real hope, love, excellent health and prosperity. That's what we all deserve and this is the year.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm23: I bet the town was thrilled when she lost her job as a phone operator and the nosy gossip was replaced -- maybe with the tech savvy kitty


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WCK Congratulation on your retirement. This is well earned. ENJOY the coming years.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I wonder if his plans include him doing the pooper scooper duties in the back yard? :sm02: :sm02:


That would be my kind of dog.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I wonder if his plans include him doing the pooper scooper duties in the back yard? :sm02: :sm02:


Miracle dog.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Good one Hey in stead of putting shout out I put shot out too too funny.


I too would like to give a shot out. For sure her career was technical, high pressure and needed a few degree's.

One ringy dingy, two ringy dingy


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Don't rush it Joey, give your body time to heal.


Yes, don't rush. Rest to heal faster.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://bitecharge.com/play/waycolor

I am optimist


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://bitecharge.com/play/waycolor
> 
> I am optimist


I came out optimist, too. However, I'm not sure if that is true.... I worry too much to be an optimist.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://bitecharge.com/play/waycolor
> 
> I am optimist


I'm a realist


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm a realist


Do you think it is accurate?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Do you think it is accurate?


In this case -- yes, I tend to be a somewhat cynical realist.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> In this case -- yes, I tend to be a somewhat cynical realist.


I can easily go into denial. I don't know if that would be classified as an optimist.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I can easily go into denial. I don't know if that would be classified as an optimist.


I think of these quizzes as a game, so I don't take them seriously. In this one, they have a 1 in 3 chance of being right (I did say I could be cynical :sm23: )


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think of these quizzes as a game, so I don't take them seriously. In this one, they have a 1 in 3 chance of being right (I did say I could be cynical :sm23: )


I like your thinking!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://bitecharge.com/play/waycolor
> 
> I am optimist


me too depending on the day though. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Like my husband would say "with my fingers." I can walk with the walker. I go at a snail's pace. I am only in pain when I put weight on my leg. I don't know how long this will take to heal. I have three weeks before I have to go to work. I guess I will have a lot of time to waste on the computer and knit.


Good one let your fingers do the walking. It o.k. doing a snail's pace just give your self time to heal.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I wonder if his plans include him doing the pooper scooper duties in the back yard? :sm02: :sm02:


Well when a dog can do that everyone will want one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy New Year Denims.
> 
> Happy New year Sloth.


Too you too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I wish all the Denims, Pearls and Sloth a new year filled with peace, real hope, love, excellent health and prosperity. That's what we all deserve and this is the year.


I agree and wish that for you also.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I too would like to give a shot out. For sure her career was technical, high pressure and needed a few degree's.
> 
> One ringy dingy, two ringy dingy


Oh my gosh a depends moment here to funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well Love of my life did not go to dr. think he has knee moan ya now. He will be going tomorrow, God Bless him. I am now in the throws of his cold or what ever he gave me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I too would like to give a shot out. For sure her career was technical, high pressure and needed a few degree's.
> 
> One ringy dingy, two ringy dingy


 :sm11: love it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well Love of my life did not go to dr. think he has knee moan ya now. He will be going tomorrow, God Bless him. I am now in the throws of his cold or what ever he gave me.


Some things shouldn't be shared! Hope both of you feel better soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well Love of my life did not go to dr. think he has knee moan ya now. He will be going tomorrow, God Bless him. I am now in the throws of his cold or what ever he gave me.


You need to be checked out too. Hope it is not what he thinks it is.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

:sm01:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well Love of my life did not go to dr. think he has knee moan ya now. He will be going tomorrow, God Bless him. I am now in the throws of his cold or what ever he gave me.


Oh, I am sorry, YL that you are sick. Take care. Should I bring you chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Storming here. I heard thunder so I pulled my covers over my head. ha. It was fun. I need to do that more often. DH still up there under them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, I am sorry, YL that you are sick. Take care. Should I bring you chicken noodle soup?


thanks but made chicken soup Sat. He is going to Dr. finial I am going to bed. CAn not take any thing but Tylenol and it does not do a thing but reminds me I have a cold.

Think you are right CB Dr. tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm01:


funny yes got it whiskey with honey , having apple spice tea with honey right now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am glad you are going. Do you think it is the flu? You had your shot didn't you?


theyarnlady said:


> thanks but made chicken soup Sat. He is going to Dr. finial I am going to bed. CAn not take any thing but Tylenol and it does not do a thing but reminds me I have a cold.
> 
> Think you are right CB Dr. tomorrow.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you are going. Do you think it is the flu? You had your shot didn't you?


You give good advice, CB.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

yes had flu shot it is not the flu believe me. It is a virus that is going around but not flu.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes had flu shot it is not the flu believe me. It is a virus that is going around but not flu.


Still can be very bad.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://bitecharge.com/play/waycolor
> 
> I am optimist


Me too. I think I'm more of a cockeyed optimist. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well Love of my life did not go to dr. think he has knee moan ya now. He will be going tomorrow, God Bless him. I am now in the throws of his cold or what ever he gave me.


Sorry you caught what Mr. Yarnie wanted to share. Take care of yourself and maybe toss a little TLC to Mr. Yarnie. HUGS


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

He has a cold that went into his chest and is now on Antibiotic. Dr. said he is looking forward to seeing me at the end of the week, meaning he knows I may have to go on them too. Well difference is I am not letting it go and get worst like said hubby did.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes had flu shot it is not the flu believe me. It is a virus that is going around but not flu.


There's been a nasty virus going around here too, but so far it has avoided me - hope it stays that way. Are you feeling a little better today?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> He has a cold that went into his chest and is now on Antibiotic. Dr. said he is looking forward to seeing me at the end of the week, meaning he knows I may have to go on them too. Well difference is I am not letting it go and get worst like said hubby did.


That's good to get it looked after quickly Yarnie. Get lots of sleep and stay warm.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm01:


 :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Storming here. I heard thunder so I pulled my covers over my head. ha. It was fun. I need to do that more often. DH still up there under them.


Here's hoping when you two grow up you will leave being afraid of thunder behind you. Or maybe you can invent a Thunder Vest for people. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> He has a cold that went into his chest and is now on Antibiotic. Dr. said he is looking forward to seeing me at the end of the week, meaning he knows I may have to go on them too. Well difference is I am not letting it go and get worst like said hubby did.


Get well soon Mr.and Mrs. Yarny. Looks like some bad weather may be headed your way, Beat The Storm if it's on the way. Take care!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Someone has been shopping on QVC...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Cleaning up my picture folder, sorry but I'm going to post a few here before deletion....no spell correction, so I guess 'deletion' is a real word. I've not ever used it before!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Here you are able to see the crazy people in control. Not that you haven't seen it before.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Hope all is well on D&P. I'll talk later. Enjoy the day


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

last one, then I have to get to work.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Me too. I think I'm more of a cockeyed optimist. :sm02: :sm02:


I think your brilliant :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Here's hoping when you two grow up you will leave being afraid of thunder behind you. Or maybe you can invent a Thunder Vest for people. :sm09: :sm09:


You trying to make me snort coffee thru my nose? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Someone has been shopping on QVC...


 :sm23: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Cleaning up my picture folder, sorry but I'm going to post a few here before deletion....no spell correction, so I guess 'deletion' is a real word. I've not ever used it before!


sooooooo true


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There's been a nasty virus going around here too, but so far it has avoided me - hope it stays that way. Are you feeling a little better today?


Well I got that nasty virus went to Dr. today . Gave me something for cough. My throat was just raw and really hurt. So to calm throat down should get better in 7 to ten days. Yes that is what he said. Hubby has an infection in his lungs that's what you get when you do not listen to your wife who told you to go to Dr. second day you did not feel good.

Gali your right temp below 10 degree's and wind chill below 0 yah who not.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Tonight on Hannity, There was an interview with Julian Assuage, Wikileaks. Repeats at midnight Central time.
> 
> It should put to rest 0bama's claims of Russian hacking of Podesta and the DNC. Only 0bama wants a way to put a stumbling block in Trump's way


Saw it and it was interesting. Very interesting.

Did you see O'Reilly about SS being broke in two years heard that before but when he said we should now save 5% of our SS and stash it away have to agree with him. The problem as I see it our government took SS out to pay other things. Also we are the boomer generation and there are more of us then the next generation and there is not enough coming in to cover us. We paid into it and government used it.

Just like Transportation funds they empty that out too. Now we can not repair the roads ect.

Then there is Medicare they rob that too. What a government we have using pig bank to fund things other then what they were intend for.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I got that nasty virus went to Dr. today . Gave me something for cough. My throat was just raw and really hurt. So to calm throat down should get better in 7 to ten days. Yes that is what he said. Hubby has an infection in his lungs that's what you get when you do not listen to your wife who told you to go to Dr. second day you did not feel good.
> 
> Gali your right temp below 10 degree's and wind chill below 0 yah who not.


Poor Yarnie and Mr. Yarnie. I am glad you went to the dr. Maybe that whiskey made your throat sore. :sm09: Hot toddies are suppose to be good for what is ailing a sick person. Both of you get well soon.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Tonight on Hannity, There was an interview with Julian Assuage, Wikileaks. Repeats at midnight Central time.
> 
> It should put to rest 0bama's claims of Russian hacking of Podesta and the DNC. Only 0bama wants a way to put a stumbling block in Trump's way


We watched it. Some people will not listen to the truth. Their mind , eyes and ears are closed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Poor Yarnie and Mr. Yarnie. I am glad you went to the dr. Maybe that whiskey made your throat sore. :sm09: Hot toddies are suppose to be good for what is ailing a sick person. Both of you get well soon.♥


He said Vicky up as I have been doing is good. Said methol is good to helping cough. My mom always did that to me. As Sheldon would sing soft kitty warm kitty little ball of fur. Also said honey which I have been using is also good. I like him, he isn't like one dr. who told me vickys is only good to tell people your sick.

Nay that Whiskey knock me out. That and a bit of honey but like brandy better just do not have any will have to send out the infected person to get me some.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> He said Vicky up as I have been doing is good. Said methol is good to helping cough. My mom always did that to me. As Sheldon would sing soft kitty warm kitty little ball of fur. Also said honey which I have been using is also good. I like him, he isn't like one dr. who told me vickys is only good to tell people your sick.
> 
> Nay that Whiskey knock me out. That and a bit of honey but like brandy better just do not have any will have to send out the infected person to get me some.


Vicks is good. I grew up wearing it with it plastered to my flannel pj's. My DD is a believer in it too. I like to smell it just hate to wear it. Yes it is like Ice Hot you know when someone is wearing it has sore muscles. 
Just go to bed with the honey jar. You won't know that is the vicks or the honey that has you stuck to the sheets. You know I love you and are teasing you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Vick is good. I grew up wearing it with it plastered to my flannel pj's. My DD is a believer in it too. I like to smell it just hate to wear it. Yes it is like Ice Hot you know when someone is wearing it has sore muscles.
> Just go to bed with the honey jar. You won't know that is the vicks or the honey that has you stuck to the sheets. You know I love you and are teasing you.


So that is why when I get up in the morning I have Jam's stuck to sheets. O f course I know you are teasing me.What is life with out a sense of humor.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So that is why when I get up in the morning I have Jam's stuck to sheets. O f course I know you are teasing me.What is life with out a sense of humor.


Don't forget to put vicks on your feet and socks. That is suppose to help too. You need a gallon of that sticky stuff to cover all the parts.
:sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Cleaning up my picture folder, sorry but I'm going to post a few here before deletion....no spell correction, so I guess 'deletion' is a real word. I've not ever used it before!


 :sm09: and at many of the state levels too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I got that nasty virus went to Dr. today . Gave me something for cough. My throat was just raw and really hurt. So to calm throat down should get better in 7 to ten days. Yes that is what he said. Hubby has an infection in his lungs that's what you get when you do not listen to your wife who told you to go to Dr. second day you did not feel good.
> 
> Gali your right temp below 10 degree's and wind chill below 0 yah who not.


Look after yourself Yarnie; soup and hot lemon toddies along with your meds


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> He said Vicky up as I have been doing is good. Said methol is good to helping cough. My mom always did that to me. As Sheldon would sing soft kitty warm kitty little ball of fur. Also said honey which I have been using is also good. I like him, he isn't like one dr. who told me vickys is only good to tell people your sick.
> 
> Nay that Whiskey knock me out. That and a bit of honey but like brandy better just do not have any will have to send out the infected person to get me some.


Dr gave you good advice. I think vicks eases up congestion too. And I am sipping a preventative Hennesy before bedtime tonight :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

:sm09:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm09:


Oh so funny WCK, copied and sent to sister. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good to hear that you went to the DR. Yarnlady. Get well soon to you and Mr. Yarny. :sm26: :sm26:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitted a hat so big rip it out. Have to learn to make gauge first not just o.k. I can do it. But must say as ripping it out made a lovely half shawl there is hope yet. ha ha.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Shared by a friend :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Shared by a friend :sm09:


All I can say is I want one. Looks good to me.

Hey wonder if she still is reading and getting bored. Like I said better then a good book on here. :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK sorry but forgot to tell you happy birthday. So sorry to tell you so late. Did you have time to celebrate?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Shared by a friend :sm09:


That is a pretty good idea. No way to tip that walker over. :sm11:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> knitted a hat so big rip it out. Have to learn to make gauge first not just o.k. I can do it. But must say as ripping it out made a lovely half shawl there is hope yet. ha ha.


 :sm23: it's the process, not the project!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> All I can say is I want one. Looks good to me.
> 
> Hey wonder if she still is reading and getting bored. Like I said better then a good book on here. :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Some people can't help but to be a busybody! Did you notice the person who eavesdropped and then repeated phone conversations complains about them being boring? Really it's kind of sad that she doesn't have a meaningful life of her own :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK sorry but forgot to tell you happy birthday. So sorry to tell you so late. Did you have time to celebrate?


Thanks CB. We will wait for the weekend to go out for dinner. This is the puzzle that DH gave me - something to work on when I retire at the end of the month


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> jut what I need!


Did you notice it comes with a helmet? :sm23: :sm09:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Shared by a friend :sm09:


I love this!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK sorry but forgot to tell you happy birthday. So sorry to tell you so late. Did you have time to celebrate?


Happy Birthday WCK!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

did not know it was your birthday ! Forgive me and do have a good time this weekend celebrating .

Happy birthday WCK

should have check with CB she knows every ones birthday.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB. We will wait for the weekend to go out for dinner. This is the puzzle that DH gave me - something to work on when I retire at the end of the month


That's a beautiful puzzle! he's so thoughtful.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday WCK. This year is going to be a special one.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Shared by a friend :sm09:


HAHAHA, it looks useful, the helmet is I must!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I don't think I need the helmet. When I get up to walk, my husband says, "And the race is on." and the turtle is in front.
> 
> Doctor says to give it at least 4 weeks. I like being waited on. LOL


 :sm24: :sm24: Enjoy being pampered for a while


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Birthday WCK!!!


Thanks LL


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> did not know it was your birthday ! Forgive me and do have a good time this weekend celebrating .
> 
> Happy birthday WCK
> 
> should have check with CB she knows every ones birthday.


Thanks Yarnie :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Happy Birthday WCK. This year is going to be a special one.


Thanks Gali; it will be a year of changes


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks LL


Wish I could celebrate with you. Cake and wine, no - yes?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Shared by a friend :sm09:


I'm glad to see he has goggles. He does need leather gloves and "saddle bags" to complete the look.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I don't think I need the helmet. When I get up to walk, my husband says, "And the race is on." and the turtle is in front.
> 
> Doctor says to give it at least 4 weeks. I like being waited on. LOL


As long as you are being waited on, stretch it out a few more weeks. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Birthday WCK!!!


Yes, HAPPY BIRTHDAY WCK.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I need to go back to work on Jan 23. I am hoping I can walk with just a cane by then.


Oh, I hope so, too. There is time to heal. I will pray for your quick healing. Lots can happen between now and then.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> WCK Sorry I am late, I couldn't say Happy Birthday with out the yarn cake.
> 
> Happy Birthday!


Beautiful cake!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We have rice fields in AR. Nothing like this.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1206073556148843&set=a.1206073526148846.1073741900.100002386306512&type=3&theater
Flat lands here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes, HAPPY BIRTHDAY WCK.


Thanks Solo!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> WCK Sorry I am late, I couldn't say Happy Birthday with out the yarn cake.
> 
> Happy Birthday!


Thanks Joey! The best kind of cake - lots of fiber without calories :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have rice fields in AR. Nothing like this.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1206073556148843&set=a.1206073526148846.1073741900.100002386306512&type=3&theater
> Flat lands here.


Wow - that is making the best use of all available land. DH loves rice so we make it more often than potatoes or pasta.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

FINALLY finished the Alpine Holiday Scarf. Rowan Yarn Pure Wool is a pleasure to work with. So many ends to weave in, carried the white all the way. TL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> FINALLY finished the Alpine Holiday Scarf. Rowan Yarn Pure Wool is a pleasure to work with. So many ends to weave in, carried the white all the way. TL


Gali, it's beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> FINALLY finished the Alpine Holiday Scarf. Rowan Yarn Pure Wool is a pleasure to work with. So many ends to weave in, carried the white all the way. TL


Your scarf looks so warm and festive . I have never worked with Rowan yarn thanks for the info on it. Nice work!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Snowing here. Less than an inch.  
WCK did you get it too? I know everyone else always has it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Interesting.
> 
> 88-year-old Saskatoon man makes thousands of socks for shelters
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatoon/88-year-old-saskatoon-man-socks-1.3922778


 :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/GrabYourCoffeeiWantToShowYouSomethingFunny/photos/a.446124858798137.1073741826.446121778798445/1185627121514570/?type=3&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> FINALLY finished the Alpine Holiday Scarf. Rowan Yarn Pure Wool is a pleasure to work with. So many ends to weave in, carried the white all the way. TL


Love your scarf Gali; and the buttons finish it off perfectly.

I just noticed your comments on your tag line and love each one!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Snowing here. Less than an inch.
> WCK did you get it too? I know everyone else always has it.


The snow missed us but it's still cold. Did your snow stay or has it melted?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Interesting.
> 
> 88-year-old Saskatoon man makes thousands of socks for shelters
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatoon/88-year-old-saskatoon-man-socks-1.3922778


 :sm24: Very generous man. Did you see how his knitting machine works? very creative


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/GrabYourCoffeeiWantToShowYouSomethingFunny/photos/a.446124858798137.1073741826.446121778798445/1185627121514570/?type=3&theater


 :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Another reason not to send husbands to the grocery store :sm01: DH does most of our grocery shopping but is already talking about giving the job back to me after I retire.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends. I thought I had posted something yesterday, but with the storm it must not have gotten through. Came home from Cleveland, after doing a 'thunder run' there because mom was in the hospital. Was there for over a week, but now things are good. I had a 20 hour window of no snow, so I took advantage of that on Friday. There had been snow on the Ohio and PA turnpikes on Thursday, so my navy blue SUV was white with salt by the time I got home. The old man does not have cancer, but that does not mean that the tumor won't come back. But that is great to be able to have him without pain for awhile longer. The tumor on his spleen was causing him more pain than any of us realized. While under sedation, when the vet went to remove the tumor and spleen his heart rate skyrocketed, but went back to normal after it was removed. Poor guy, just wish they could talk sometimes so I could help them sooner. So Saturday I did nothing, kind of. I could watch TV without it blaring (parents are deaf and forget to put in their hearing aids), I knitted, spun some Shetland top, blocked a shawl (Which has a huge boo boo, but that is a story for another time), and had a roaring fire to warm me up. We did get about 3" of snow, so the Commonwealth was shut down. Today I MUST unpack and put away the Christmas ornaments that my son laid out on the kitchen table while I was gone. But then again, there is always next week!

Something to look out for. My other son and his family was sick with what the doctor said is Strep Flu. All the kids had this. It is strep throat that does not give you a sore throat, but flu symptoms. They were all pretty sick with it. The problem is that you think it is a stomach bug so you don't get to the doctor until you get an ear infection. And they want me to come over today.............been on antibiotics for almost a week, so all is good. Haven't seen them since Christmas so I want to go see them if the roads are clear.

TTFN


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends. I thought I had posted something yesterday, but with the storm it must not have gotten through. Came home from Cleveland, after doing a 'thunder run' there because mom was in the hospital. Was there for over a week, but now things are good. I had a 20 hour window of no snow, so I took advantage of that on Friday. There had been snow on the Ohio and PA turnpikes on Thursday, so my navy blue SUV was white with salt by the time I got home. The old man does not have cancer, but that does not mean that the tumor won't come back. But that is great to be able to have him without pain for awhile longer. The tumor on his spleen was causing him more pain than any of us realized. While under sedation, when the vet went to remove the tumor and spleen his heart rate skyrocketed, but went back to normal after it was removed. Poor guy, just wish they could talk sometimes so I could help them sooner. So Saturday I did nothing, kind of. I could watch TV without it blaring (parents are deaf and forget to put in their hearing aids), I knitted, spun some Shetland top, blocked a shawl (Which has a huge boo boo, but that is a story for another time), and had a roaring fire to warm me up. We did get about 3" of snow, so the Commonwealth was shut down. Today I MUST unpack and put away the Christmas ornaments that my son laid out on the kitchen table while I was gone. But then again, there is always next week!
> 
> Something to look out for. My other son and his family was sick with what the doctor said is Strep Flu. All the kids had this. It is strep throat that does not give you a sore throat, but flu symptoms. They were all pretty sick with it. The problem is that you think it is a stomach bug so you don't get to the doctor until you get an ear infection. And they want me to come over today.............been on antibiotics for almost a week, so all is good. Haven't seen them since Christmas so I want to go see them if the roads are clear.
> 
> TTFN


Happy to hear that your Mom is doing better; you've had a lot of worries about your folks lately. And good news about the old man, hope you have many good years left with him. Enjoy your family time and catch up on your rest.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Thought I would share the good news! I guess it is a few more but it is nice to think it is coming!


We've been getting a lot of wet, heavy snow since early afternoon, it feels like spring is a long ways away. Our downtown tonight


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thought I would share the good news! I guess it is a few more but it is nice to think it is coming!


I can't wait!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've been getting a lot of wet, heavy snow since early afternoon, it feels like spring is a long ways away. Our downtown tonight


Very nice photo. Thank you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Glad your mom is doing better.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We've been getting a lot of wet, heavy snow since early afternoon, it feels like spring is a long ways away. Our downtown tonight


This is a beautiful downtown area! suitable for a Christmas card. I love it. I want to set on a bench.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Hope you and Mr. Y are doing well Yarnlady. You two are worrying me.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thank you for the compliments on the scarf. I did really like the yarn CB. My first time to knit with it. Would use it again.

I have a sinus infection, it hasn't caused me to much grief yet, just get light headed and a headache. Dr. Fri

Had to sign off and back on, pc acting up.

Now back to me. HAHA
I would go to the DR sooner but I already have a standing appt. so waiting until then. By Friday I should be good and grumpy. 
I hate it when your nose burns and you have a thumping in the middle of the face. yuck.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> thank you for the compliments on the scarf. I did really like the yarn CB. My first time to knit with it. Would use it again.
> 
> I have a sinus infection, it hasn't caused me to much grief yet, just get light headed and a headache. Dr. Fri
> 
> ...


Gali,

Have you tried "Neil Med"? Also gargle with black tea and salt. Start that right away. Hope you feel better.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends. I thought I had posted something yesterday, but with the storm it must not have gotten through. Came home from Cleveland, after doing a 'thunder run' there because mom was in the hospital. Was there for over a week, but now things are good. I had a 20 hour window of no snow, so I took advantage of that on Friday. There had been snow on the Ohio and PA turnpikes on Thursday, so my navy blue SUV was white with salt by the time I got home. The old man does not have cancer, but that does not mean that the tumor won't come back. But that is great to be able to have him without pain for awhile longer. The tumor on his spleen was causing him more pain than any of us realized. While under sedation, when the vet went to remove the tumor and spleen his heart rate skyrocketed, but went back to normal after it was removed. Poor guy, just wish they could talk sometimes so I could help them sooner. So Saturday I did nothing, kind of. I could watch TV without it blaring (parents are deaf and forget to put in their hearing aids), I knitted, spun some Shetland top, blocked a shawl (Which has a huge boo boo, but that is a story for another time), and had a roaring fire to warm me up. We did get about 3" of snow, so the Commonwealth was shut down. Today I MUST unpack and put away the Christmas ornaments that my son laid out on the kitchen table while I was gone. But then again, there is always next week!
> 
> Something to look out for. My other son and his family was sick with what the doctor said is Strep Flu. All the kids had this. It is strep throat that does not give you a sore throat, but flu symptoms. They were all pretty sick with it. The problem is that you think it is a stomach bug so you don't get to the doctor until you get an ear infection. And they want me to come over today.............been on antibiotics for almost a week, so all is good. Haven't seen them since Christmas so I want to go see them if the roads are clear.
> 
> TTFN


Ohio and PA turnpike can be some treacherous driving in the winter, not telling you anything that you don't already know, just glad you made it to and from safely. Take care and the best to you and your families health.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Gali,
> 
> Have you tried "Neil Med"? Also gargle with black tea and salt. Start that right away. Hope you feel better.


Never heard of Neil Med will look it up and see if I can get some from drugstore. I will do the gargle before. thank you LL.

goodnight LL and denim's.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been online much but have been using energy to cook good healthy food. Rested after kids left & that was a joy to have them as they all helped & DH did the dishes. We will go to fruit Stan on Wednesday for veggies as they are cheaper than stores plus they are grown behind the shop.

DH is keeping busy & helping me around the house. I roasted beef ribs tonight that DH found marked down & we ate them then I boiled the bones & scraps for soup tomorrow & it is a dark brown broth! It will stay in ref until we buy veggies. It is cool here in the 50's nights & 60's days.

I'm feeling fairly well & taking each day. I miss chatting with each of the Denim Sisters & wish each of you good times. Hugs, Jayne


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry I haven't been online much but have been using energy to cook good healthy food. Rested after kids left & that was a joy to have them as they all helped & DH did the dishes. We will go to fruit Stan on Wednesday for veggies as they are cheaper than stores plus they are grown behind the shop.
> 
> DH is keeping busy & helping me around the house. I roasted beef ribs tonight that DH found marked down & we ate them then I boiled the bones & scraps for soup tomorrow & it is a dark brown broth! It will stay in ref until we buy veggies. It is cool here in the 50's nights & 60's days.
> 
> I'm feeling fairly well & taking each day. I miss chatting with each of the Denim Sisters & wish each of you good times. Hugs, Jayne


I' m glad you are enjoying your winter in Florida. Eating healthy will make you strong. I had heard you were having cold weather. Those tempts are still warm for Indy. Missed you too Janie. Your soup sounds yummy. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> thank you for the compliments on the scarf. I did really like the yarn CB. My first time to knit with it. Would use it again.
> 
> I have a sinus infection, it hasn't caused me to much grief yet, just get light headed and a headache. Dr. Fri
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better soon Gali; those sinus head aches are awful.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Sorry I haven't been online much but have been using energy to cook good healthy food. Rested after kids left & that was a joy to have them as they all helped & DH did the dishes. We will go to fruit Stan on Wednesday for veggies as they are cheaper than stores plus they are grown behind the shop.
> 
> DH is keeping busy & helping me around the house. I roasted beef ribs tonight that DH found marked down & we ate them then I boiled the bones & scraps for soup tomorrow & it is a dark brown broth! It will stay in ref until we buy veggies. It is cool here in the 50's nights & 60's days.
> 
> I'm feeling fairly well & taking each day. I miss chatting with each of the Denim Sisters & wish each of you good times. Hugs, Jayne


Good to hear that you are getting nice healthy veggies; your soup sounds yummy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> thank you for the compliments on the scarf. I did really like the yarn CB. My first time to knit with it. Would use it again.
> 
> I have a sinus infection, it hasn't caused me to much grief yet, just get light headed and a headache. Dr. Fri
> 
> ...


I boil water on the stove and put salt and vinegar in . I let the steam go up my nose. You have to watch your eyes tho. Feel better soon. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We had a few inches of snow this past weekend. It was down in the teens but the snow has melted. I let Chewy in last night after he had a good run. His nose was covered in mud. Today when I let him out I saw him trying to eat ice out of a mud puddle. He couldn't eat pick the ice up so he started jumping on it to break it. The crazy dog broke it and got a big shagged piece and carried over to eat it like a popcicle. Remember how he fights me when I get ice out of the fridge? I wish I could have made a video of that silly boy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am trying to catch up on here. May not do a good job but will try.

Joey you need time to heal and I hope you do heal and not have a set back. Give yourself some time.

Galinipper love the scarf and the colors. 

WCK how is it going at the shop?

LTL you seem to have enough happening in your life it would make me want to just sit down and have a good cry. Good news about older guy.

Solo how are you doing this fine day and LL you too? Hope all is right in your world.

CB to funny an ice dog, snow not so nice.

WCK did not notice Gali's words your right good ones love duck tape. 

Ah Jayne glad to hear from you sorry not as warm down there. Take care now.

Well know that I have bored the upstairs lady on ward and up ward.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am trying to catch up on here. May not do a good job but will try.
> 
> Joey you need time to heal and I hope you do heal and not have a set back. Give yourself some time.
> 
> ...


Hi YL, all's ok here. Great to hear from you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am enjoying being house bound, Not! Two weeks down and 2 to go. Outside is not vey welcoming today. In the last 48 hours, we started with layer of ice. then snow, rain and more snow. It is about 30 now and it is dripping from the eaves.
> 
> I crocheted a dress for an American Girl type doll. I still need to sew on buttons, but they are down stairs, so they will need to wait. I can find more patterns but getting the needed yarn could be a problem. Stairs are needs to get to most of it.


Enjoy your free time for now. Two weeks will fly by. Be care on the stairs.
Burrr. I am glad our snow has melted . It is 70 today. :sm16:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am enjoying being house bound, Not! Two weeks down and 2 to go. Outside is not vey welcoming today. In the last 48 hours, we started with layer of ice. then snow, rain and more snow. It is about 30 now and it is dripping from the eaves.
> 
> I crocheted a dress for an American Girl type doll. I still need to sew on buttons, but they are down stairs, so they will need to wait. I can find more patterns but getting the needed yarn could be a problem. Stairs are needs to get to most of it.


Yes, two weeks will fly by. No need to outside. How are you feeling? Is it still painful? Getting better?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Enjoy your free time for now. Two weeks will fly by. Be care on the stairs.
> Burrr. I am glad our snow has melted . It is 70 today. :sm16:


You are so lucky to have such a temp for your weather. Oh, it's cold here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You are so lucky to have such a temp for your weather. Oh, it's cold here.


I like cold weather. I guess because I don't have to get out in it. It was cold last week.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/healthynhappyliving/photos/a.1398359093708979.1073741826.1398357950375760/1745169592361259/?type=3&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I like cold weather. I guess because I don't have to get out in it. It was cold last week.


I am afraid of breaking my hip - slipping. On Boniva for my bones.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I take horrible pictures, but I had to show my latest project.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I take horrible pictures, but I had to show my latest project.


Oh! This is just gorgeous. It must have taken you forever! Is it crochet or knit? Great work!!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh! This is just gorgeous. It must have taken you forever! Is it crochet or knit? Great work!!


Knitted on size 4's with lace weight yarn. The last section had over 620 stitches per row. It did take a long time. But honestly, I love doing lace, and with it being knit in the round there was no purling. I have been looking for green yarn, and I finally found it. Green is a hard color, like reds, it has to be just right.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Knitted on size 4's with lace weight yarn. The last section had over 620 stitches per row. It did take a long time. But honestly, I love doing lace, and with it being knit in the round there was no purling. I have been looking for green yarn, and I finally found it. Green is a hard color, like reds, it has to be just right.


Beautiful work!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

It is an amazing piece of art. How long did it take you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I take horrible pictures, but I had to show my latest project.


Gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I like cold weather. I guess because I don't have to get out in it. It was cold last week.


no you don't see what Joey posted weather is like up here. You would go stir crazy having to stay in till weather changes. Sometimes it last for a week at a time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I take horrible pictures, but I had to show my latest project.


It is lovely , your fingers must be numb and eyes cross from doing it. But wow it is lovely and picture is just fine.

It is the perfect green I agree.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no you don't see what Joey posted weather is like up here. You would go stir crazy having to stay in till weather changes. Sometimes it last for a week at a time.


I know I couldn't stand it. I just like it in the 40's. Below that it is cold. I couldn't stand white for months at a time. Plus we are in the country and can't get down the road when it is bad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I couldn't stand it. I just like it in the 40's. Below that it is cold. I couldn't stand white for months at a time. Plus we are in the country and can't get down the road when it is bad.


I get so sick of staying home when weather goes off. last night like Joey said sleet here, then rain then high winds , then snow tomorrow with a possible sleet again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I get so sick of staying home when weather goes off. last night like Joey said sleet here, then rain then high winds , then snow tomorrow with a possible sleet again.


Move down here with me. :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Move down here with me. :sm02:


O.k. make sure my bedroom faces the morning sun. I like to see the sun raise .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. make sure my bedroom faces the morning sun. I like to see the sun raise .


I 'll move the bed toward that way. You looking for someone coming in the east? :sm02:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is an amazing piece of art. How long did it take you!


I started it in November or early December. I usually try to finish one project before starting another, unless there is a simple side project to take a break. Had all my Christmas shopping done by Thanksgiving, so had the time to work on it. And had the time to work on it during my visit to Cleveland while taking mom to her doctor appointments and during their naps 

Thank you all for your compliments. Not big on posting pictures, but this one was very special for me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

It looks like it would have taken years. It is amazing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It looks like it would have taken years. It is amazing.


I agree 6oo+ stitches and then lace pattern and small needles I would not make it pass first row.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree 6oo+ stitches and then lace pattern and small needles I would not make it pass first row.


I would have twisted it after finishing row one. That would have done it for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yikes it is 74 degrees here. I am sending some heat up north. There will be a storm coming due to this. :sm05:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> LTL The doily is beautiful. I did one once, about 40 years ago. My hands can no longer control needles that small, and I no longer have the patience.


Thanks sweetie, but it is a shawl. Took it off the pads, but I think it is about 49" in diameter. I think it was inspired by Elizabeth Zimmerman's Pi Shawl.

I really had fun doing it. My next project might involve a Noro Rainbow Roll. It is unspun pencil roving, like the Icelandic plates. Will have to see. I am trying to use up the green yarn and make a cowl. Same size needles, so not a big deal. Just a tad bored using the same yarn. But if I do not make it now, I never will.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I would have twisted it after finishing row one. That would have done it for me.


No you wouldn't. It started with only 7 stitches on DPN's


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yikes it is 74 degrees here. I am sending some heat up north. There will be a storm coming due to this. :sm05:


Oh, I'm goint to put on my bathing suit and pretend.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Thanks sweetie, but it is a shawl. Took it off the pads, but I think it is about 49" in diameter. I think it was inspired by Elizabeth Zimmerman's Pi Shawl.
> 
> I really had fun doing it. My next project might involve a Noro Rainbow Roll. It is unspun pencil roving, like the Icelandic plates. Will have to see. I am trying to use up the green yarn and make a cowl. Same size needles, so not a big deal. Just a tad bored using the same yarn. But if I do not make it now, I never will.


You are an expert!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No you wouldn't. It started with only 7 stitches on DPN's


Oh! Wow!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Seen we are so boring here I thought I would liven things up.

http://www.facebook.com/OfficialRightWingNews/photos/a.401034789956656.90394.389658314427637/1665718446821611/?type=3&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a few inches of snow this past weekend. It was down in the teens but the snow has melted. I let Chewy in last night after he had a good run. His nose was covered in mud. Today when I let him out I saw him trying to eat ice out of a mud puddle. He couldn't eat pick the ice up so he started jumping on it to break it. The crazy dog broke it and got a big shagged piece and carried over to eat it like a popcicle. Remember how he fights me when I get ice out of the fridge? I wish I could have made a video of that silly boy.


Chewy needs his own tray of ice cubes :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am trying to catch up on here. May not do a good job but will try.
> 
> Joey you need time to heal and I hope you do heal and not have a set back. Give yourself some time.
> 
> ...


Good to see you back Yarnie, hope you and DH are feeling much better. You need to take time to rest and recover too.
I love the duct tape quote too :sm24:

I'm busy, but happy -- getting lots of hugs and good wishes. Looking forward to having more time to do other things.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I am enjoying being house bound, Not! Two weeks down and 2 to go. Outside is not vey welcoming today. In the last 48 hours, we started with layer of ice. then snow, rain and more snow. It is about 30 now and it is dripping from the eaves.
> 
> I crocheted a dress for an American Girl type doll. I still need to sew on buttons, but they are down stairs, so they will need to wait. I can find more patterns but getting the needed yarn could be a problem. Stairs are needs to get to most of it.


Take time to heal Joey. Can you send someone downstairs to bring up your yarn for you?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/healthynhappyliving/photos/a.1398359093708979.1073741826.1398357950375760/1745169592361259/?type=3&theater


 :sm09: Bob likes to live dangerously!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I take horrible pictures, but I had to show my latest project.


Your shawl is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. make sure my bedroom faces the morning sun. I like to see the sun raise .


Me too :sm24: Our bedroom faces east too. The moon has been so beautiful the last couple of days too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Seen we are so boring here I thought I would liven things up.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/OfficialRightWingNews/photos/a.401034789956656.90394.389658314427637/1665718446821611/?type=3&theater


Here's a little more excitement; hypocrite Jane Fonda coming to Alberta to criticize our oil industry


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I find the Democrat's behavior a constant source of laugher. Here are group of people wasting their time and yarn knitting pussycat hats as a form of protest because it makes them feel better; when in fact they look so ridiculous in those hats because the hats only look good on children 3 and under. I find it hilarious that a bunch of pot heads are spending money to go to DC to protest, when it proves to the rest of America what a bunch of unemployed losers they really are. I find it appalling at the faux righteous indignation the Left is showing because Trump would not let a CNN reporter ask a question, and how that violates the Freedom of Speech and Freedom of the Press. I can't remember a Conservative reporter ever being so rude and disrespectful to Obama when he did not call on them during any of his infrequent news conferences. I find those that can't 'march' in the pussycat hat protest being encouraged to do a 'sit in' and not go to work pathetic. Do they not realize how pathetic they look to the rest of America? Do they not realize that every time one of these snowflakes or wrinkly old hippies do something so unproductive and silly that they are being laughed at by those that voted for Trump? And don't they realize each time they have a temper tantrum it only reinforces why those horrible 'deplorables' voted for Trump? But I guess they believe that wearing those diaper pins really changed the hearts and minds of America.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I find the Democrat's behavior a constant source of laugher. Here are group of people wasting their time and yarn knitting pussycat hats as a form of protest because it makes them feel better; when in fact they look so ridiculous in those hats because the hats only look good on children 3 and under. I find it hilarious that a bunch of pot heads are spending money to go to DC to protest, when it proves to the rest of America what a bunch of unemployed losers they really are. I find it appalling at the faux righteous indignation the Left is showing because Trump would not let a CNN reporter ask a question, and how that violates the Freedom of Speech and Freedom of the Press. I can't remember a Conservative reporter ever being so rude and disrespectful to Obama when he did not call on them during any of his infrequent news conferences. I find those that can't 'march' in the pussycat hat protest being encouraged to do a 'sit in' and not go to work pathetic. Do they not realize how pathetic they look to the rest of America? Do they not realize that every time one of these snowflakes or wrinkly old hippies do something so unproductive and silly that they are being laughed at by those that voted for Trump? And don't they realize each time they have a temper tantrum it only reinforces why those horrible 'deplorables' voted for Trump? But I guess they believe that wearing those diaper pins really changed the hearts and minds of America.


Well said!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too :sm24: Our bedroom faces east too. The moon has been so beautiful the last couple of days too.


My dad always insisted our beds top faced the North. He said you rest better with your head on the North & feet going towards the South! Guess it was an old INDIAN thinking & for some reason, I do rest better with my head towards North! I know it sounds crazy but it works for me.

You'all come as 80's today so I'm getting out today for a small walk. Haven't been out much as we had cool temps past few days.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I find the Democrat's behavior a constant source of laugher. Here are group of people wasting their time and yarn knitting pussycat hats as a form of protest because it makes them feel better; when in fact they look so ridiculous in those hats because the hats only look good on children 3 and under. I find it hilarious that a bunch of pot heads are spending money to go to DC to protest, when it proves to the rest of America what a bunch of unemployed losers they really are. I find it appalling at the faux righteous indignation the Left is showing because Trump would not let a CNN reporter ask a question, and how that violates the Freedom of Speech and Freedom of the Press. I can't remember a Conservative reporter ever being so rude and disrespectful to Obama when he did not call on them during any of his infrequent news conferences. I find those that can't 'march' in the pussycat hat protest being encouraged to do a 'sit in' and not go to work pathetic. Do they not realize how pathetic they look to the rest of America? Do they not realize that every time one of these snowflakes or wrinkly old hippies do something so unproductive and silly that they are being laughed at by those that voted for Trump? And don't they realize each time they have a temper tantrum it only reinforces why those horrible 'deplorables' voted for Trump? But I guess they believe that wearing those diaper pins really changed the hearts and minds of America.


I laugh at the reaction of the crazy Democrats daily! Well said LTL! Hugs!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's a little more excitement; hypocrite Jane Fonda coming to Alberta to criticize our oil industry


Jane Fonda has been such a joke since the Vietnam conflict! Ted Turner divorced her & I couldn't imagine why he married her in the first place. Her dad was a great actor!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I was reading back a few pages & I'm so sorry I missed your BD West Coast Kitty! Happy Belated Birthday dear Denim Sister!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I laugh at the reaction of the crazy Democrats daily! Well said LTL! Hugs!


I just can't believe them. Can you imagine how vilified any of us would have been if we wore diaper pins to protest Obama or any of the other dumb things they are doing? I found it refreshing how Trump ignored CNN, aka the Clinton News Network. How dare they be upset after publishing that article? How dare they act so rudely to President Elect Trump? Trump answered more questions in 45 minutes than Obama did in 90. To add to that, the behavior of the Dems in Congress is mindboggling. Their obstructionist behavior at the hearings says it all. Hilary in hiding says it all, unless she tries to get more public housing by being mayor of NYC. I can't wait to see the pile of O's Executive Orders be rescinded. I can't wait until adults take control of the Cabinet. I heard how the 4000+ O appointees are crying because they can't find jobs, so Google is helping them find jobs on a new website. Wonder if they will do the same for the Trump appointees? The Dems need to look at the county by county voting map every morning and be forced to say "I hear you now", because they just don't get it! When you have the top Democrats from California and NYC the Dems will never get it, because they live under the dome of progressive ding bats. They enjoy hearing the echoes of themselves and believe that everyone is saying that because that is the insolated world they live in.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I just can't believe them. Can you imagine how vilified any of us would have been if we wore diaper pins to protest Obama or any of the other dumb things they are doing? I found it refreshing how Trump ignored CNN, aka the Clinton News Network. How dare they be upset after publishing that article? How dare they act so rudely to President Elect Trump? Trump answered more questions in 45 minutes than Obama did in 90. To add to that, the behavior of the Dems in Congress is mindboggling. Their obstructionist behavior at the hearings says it all. Hilary in hiding says it all, unless she tries to get more public housing by being mayor of NYC. I can't wait to see the pile of O's Executive Orders be rescinded. I can't wait until adults take control of the Cabinet. I heard how the 4000+ O appointees are crying because they can't find jobs, so Google is helping them find jobs on a new website. Wonder if they will do the same for the Trump appointees? The Dems need to look at the county by county voting map every morning and be forced to say "I hear you now", because they just don't get it! When you have the top Democrats from California and NYC the Dems will never get it, because they live under the dome of progressive ding bats. They enjoy hearing the echoes of themselves and believe that everyone is saying that because that is the insolated world they live in.


Thank you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I find the Democrat's behavior a constant source of laugher. Here are group of people wasting their time and yarn knitting pussycat hats as a form of protest because it makes them feel better; when in fact they look so ridiculous in those hats because the hats only look good on children 3 and under. I find it hilarious that a bunch of pot heads are spending money to go to DC to protest, when it proves to the rest of America what a bunch of unemployed losers they really are. I find it appalling at the faux righteous indignation the Left is showing because Trump would not let a CNN reporter ask a question, and how that violates the Freedom of Speech and Freedom of the Press. I can't remember a Conservative reporter ever being so rude and disrespectful to Obama when he did not call on them during any of his infrequent news conferences. I find those that can't 'march' in the pussycat hat protest being encouraged to do a 'sit in' and not go to work pathetic. Do they not realize how pathetic they look to the rest of America? Do they not realize that every time one of these snowflakes or wrinkly old hippies do something so unproductive and silly that they are being laughed at by those that voted for Trump? And don't they realize each time they have a temper tantrum it only reinforces why those horrible 'deplorables' voted for Trump? But I guess they believe that wearing those diaper pins really changed the hearts and minds of America.


You got that right Sis!
:sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Does anyone know the purpose or goal of the marchers in Washington DC on Jan 21? So far, all I see is a protest. With as angry as some of the women are, I would hope the police are ready for a riot.


Oh, dear. What next!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Did you know that Obama is the only two term president that has been at war every day of his presidency? Wasn't he given the Nobel Peace Prize because he was going to bring world peace and saving the planet from rising oceans? I think he should return it and the money.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Does anyone know the purpose or goal of the marchers in Washington DC on Jan 21? So far, all I see is a protest. With as angry as some of the women are, I would hope the police are ready for a riot.


If it is women, they are knitting all these pussycat hats for feminism. What a waste of time and yarn. But what do you expect from Angry Old Woman (AOW) and snowflakes that don't work and wear diaper pins?

http://bust.com/feminism/18679-the-pussyhat-project.html


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> If it is women, they are knitting all these pussycat hats for feminism. What a waste of time and yarn. But what do you expect from Angry Old Woman (AOW) and snowflakes that don't work and wear diaper pins?
> 
> http://bust.com/feminism/18679-the-pussyhat-project.html


Yes, I just saw that on the news. Ridiculous. I guess all the pink yarn sold out in the area. Don't they have anything better to do - knit for people who need it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, I just saw that on the news. Ridiculous. I guess all the pink yarn sold out in the area. Don't they have anything better to do - knit for people who need it.


I heard a whisper about it last week with the pussycat hat pattern really being promoted. Think of all the wasted yarn that could be used for people that really need hats or gloves. Hello Angry Liberals..........you could always make a real difference by doing charity knitting instead of making these juvenile hats, marching and not going to work. Go to work and donate your daily salary to a charity if you want to make a real difference. These people believe making these stupid hats will change people's minds about Trump. They believe normal people care if they don't go to work too on Inauguration Day. No normal person cares!!!! Can you hear us now?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I heard a whisper about it last week with the pussycat hat pattern really being promoted. Think of all the wasted yarn that could be used for people that really need hats or gloves. Hello Angry Liberals..........you could always make a real difference by doing charity knitting instead of making these juvenile hats, marching and not going to work. Go to work and donate your daily salary to a charity if you want to make a real difference. These people believe making these stupid hats will change people's minds about Trump. They believe normal people care if they don't go to work too on Inauguration Day. No normal person cares!!!! Can you hear us now?


LTL - Well said! How stupid can people be???


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> LTL - Well said! How stupid can people be???


Angry bitter people do very stupid things because they are dealing with feelings and not facts. The fact that we have been at war every single day of his presidency (the only two term president to have that honor) and he is attempting the closing of GITMO, women should fear ISSIS more than Trump. The fact that these angry bitter people are trying to make a political statement by trying to stop talented musicians from Talladega College because they don't approve of Trump appalling. How dare they put their political agenda and ruin the opportunity for the students. President Billy Hawkins, PH.D of Talladega College deserves the Profiles in Courage Award. He stood up for his students and did not bow to the racist liberals. Can you believe that these racist liberals want to stop a band for playing because they are Black and Trump is White? What hypocrites.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Angry bitter people do very stupid things because they are dealing with feelings and not facts. The fact that we have been at war every single day of his presidency (the only two term president to have that honor) and he is attempting the closing of GITMO, women should fear ISSIS more than Trump. The fact that these angry bitter people are trying to make a political statement by trying to stop talented musicians from Talladega College because they don't approve of Trump appalling. How dare they put their political agenda and ruin the opportunity for the students. President Billy Hawkins, PH.D of Talladega College deserves the Profiles in Courage Award. He stood up for his students and did not bow to the racist liberals. Can you believe that these racist liberals want to stop a band for playing because they are Black and Trump is White? What hypocrites.


Terrible. I repeat. How can people be so stupid???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's a little more excitement; hypocrite Jane Fonda coming to Alberta to criticize our oil industry


Jane Fonda must be having problems being ignored so has to have some way to get attention. Nothing like a face lift old hippie trying to stir up things. She, Michel Moore, and Gore should go out on a road show they can call it " We are falling and no one wants us up"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I find the Democrat's behavior a constant source of laugher. Here are group of people wasting their time and yarn knitting pussycat hats as a form of protest because it makes them feel better; when in fact they look so ridiculous in those hats because the hats only look good on children 3 and under. I find it hilarious that a bunch of pot heads are spending money to go to DC to protest, when it proves to the rest of America what a bunch of unemployed losers they really are. I find it appalling at the faux righteous indignation the Left is showing because Trump would not let a CNN reporter ask a question, and how that violates the Freedom of Speech and Freedom of the Press. I can't remember a Conservative reporter ever being so rude and disrespectful to Obama when he did not call on them during any of his infrequent news conferences. I find those that can't 'march' in the pussycat hat protest being encouraged to do a 'sit in' and not go to work pathetic. Do they not realize how pathetic they look to the rest of America? Do they not realize that every time one of these snowflakes or wrinkly old hippies do something so unproductive and silly that they are being laughed at by those that voted for Trump? And don't they realize each time they have a temper tantrum it only reinforces why those horrible 'deplorables' voted for Trump? But I guess they believe that wearing those diaper pins really changed the hearts and minds of America.


Oh LTL good one and laughing about it here. Will they be wearing their diaper pins on their hats???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I just can't believe them. Can you imagine how vilified any of us would have been if we wore diaper pins to protest Obama or any of the other dumb things they are doing? I found it refreshing how Trump ignored CNN, aka the Clinton News Network. How dare they be upset after publishing that article? How dare they act so rudely to President Elect Trump? Trump answered more questions in 45 minutes than Obama did in 90. To add to that, the behavior of the Dems in Congress is mindboggling. Their obstructionist behavior at the hearings says it all. Hilary in hiding says it all, unless she tries to get more public housing by being mayor of NYC. I can't wait to see the pile of O's Executive Orders be rescinded. I can't wait until adults take control of the Cabinet. I heard how the 4000+ O appointees are crying because they can't find jobs, so Google is helping them find jobs on a new website. Wonder if they will do the same for the Trump appointees? The Dems need to look at the county by county voting map every morning and be forced to say "I hear you now", because they just don't get it! When you have the top Democrats from California and NYC the Dems will never get it, because they live under the dome of progressive ding bats. They enjoy hearing the echoes of themselves and believe that everyone is saying that because that is the insolated world they live in.


I watch Neil Coveta today and laugh my head off. He mention CNN and then showed Obama mention Fox and going on about it. Then Coveta said how does it feel CNN. Trump has ever right to by pass CNN if Obama can do it so can Trump. But that's right the Only the King and his court are allowed to do what they chose.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Did you know that Obama is the only two term president that has been at war every day of his presidency? Wasn't he given the Nobel Peace Prize because he was going to bring world peace and saving the planet from rising oceans? I think he should return it and the money.


ha ha ha.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> If it is women, they are knitting all these pussycat hats for feminism. What a waste of time and yarn. But what do you expect from Angry Old Woman (AOW) and snowflakes that don't work and wear diaper pins?
> 
> http://bust.com/feminism/18679-the-pussyhat-project.html


This would be funny if it wasn't so sad to think how women long ago march for womens rights. Wonder what they would think of these women now. After all they did to get women the right to vote. Now there are pussy hat women marching.

I do think the Liberal have lost the ability to use reason and think .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Angry bitter people do very stupid things because they are dealing with feelings and not facts. The fact that we have been at war every single day of his presidency (the only two term president to have that honor) and he is attempting the closing of GITMO, women should fear ISSIS more than Trump. The fact that these angry bitter people are trying to make a political statement by trying to stop talented musicians from Talladega College because they don't approve of Trump appalling. How dare they put their political agenda and ruin the opportunity for the students. President Billy Hawkins, PH.D of Talladega College deserves the Profiles in Courage Award. He stood up for his students and did not bow to the racist liberals. Can you believe that these racist liberals want to stop a band for playing because they are Black and Trump is White? What hypocrites.


I have just read your post. They really are a bunch of bullies, my gosh . And they called republican's racist. I think they have that a little back wards, it seem those words fit them quite well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Terrible. I repeat. How can people be so stupid???


Oh am sure you will be seeing more of this and will think my gosh they have top themselves in the brainless wonder department.

When did common sense leave this country?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Saw on TV, Okla , Kansas and states near there are going to have ice up to 3/4 inches. Starting tomorrow. Hope Solo , CB, ect get through it. Ice storms are the worst.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I was reading back a few pages & I'm so sorry I missed your BD West Coast Kitty! Happy Belated Birthday dear Denim Sister!


Thank you Janie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Jane Fonda must be having problems being ignored so has to have some way to get attention. Nothing like a face lift old hippie trying to stir up things. She, Michel Moore, and Gore should go out on a road show they can call it " We are falling and no one wants us up"


And look at all the carbon they create :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How are you feeling today Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> This would be funny if it wasn't so sad to think how women long ago march for womens rights. Wonder what they would think of these women now. After all they did to get women the right to vote. Now there are pussy hat women marching.
> 
> I do think the Liberal have lost the ability to use reason and think .


brain dysfunction


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw on TV, Okla , Kansas and states near there are going to have ice up to 3/4 inches. Starting tomorrow. Hope Solo , CB, ect get through it. Ice storms are the worst.


Hope it passes them by.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are you feeling today Yarnie?


still having coughing fits but then to the point of what else is new. NP wanted me to inhale steroids for a month by spray. Did not do it nor will I. She said it would open my lungs up and meds would work better. But would have to do it for a month to keep from getting virus back. As she only listen to my lungs from the back in two places I think how did she come to the fact I needed steroids. At least gave me meds for infection. Should go back to Dr. if not better by next week. At least he knows me and what is going on .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> brain dysfunction


Oh thanks for the laugh.

Oh oh now we did it. We are not being boring enough. Have to get a hold of myself here. So sorry to let the group down.

I tried doing a different hat and gauge went down to size one needle from a four. Guess what it didn't work. I am thinking not making hat that is hat #2, will try a new pattern next week and see if pattern #3 works.

I mean really a hat? A beret hat what is the matter with me? It is not that hard to make a hat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh thanks for the laugh.
> 
> Oh oh now we did it. We are not being boring enough. Have to get a hold of myself here. So sorry to let the group down.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's the yarn?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> still having coughing fits but then to the point of what else is new. NP wanted me to inhale steroids for a month by spray. Did not do it nor will I. She said it would open my lungs up and meds would work better. But would have to do it for a month to keep from getting virus back. As she only listen to my lungs from the back in two places I think how did she come to the fact I needed steroids. At least gave me meds for infection. Should go back to Dr. if not better by next week. At least he knows me and what is going on .


That is what I had to do last year. Do it and you will get well.Sorry you are still sick.
♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Did you know that Obama is the only two term president that has been at war every day of his presidency? Wasn't he given the Nobel Peace Prize because he was going to bring world peace and saving the planet from rising oceans? I think he should return it and the money.


War in 7 places I heard. No peace just war.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I just can't believe them. Can you imagine how vilified any of us would have been if we wore diaper pins to protest Obama or any of the other dumb things they are doing? I found it refreshing how Trump ignored CNN, aka the Clinton News Network. How dare they be upset after publishing that article? How dare they act so rudely to President Elect Trump? Trump answered more questions in 45 minutes than Obama did in 90. To add to that, the behavior of the Dems in Congress is mindboggling. Their obstructionist behavior at the hearings says it all. Hilary in hiding says it all, unless she tries to get more public housing by being mayor of NYC. I can't wait to see the pile of O's Executive Orders be rescinded. I can't wait until adults take control of the Cabinet. I heard how the 4000+ O appointees are crying because they can't find jobs, so Google is helping them find jobs on a new website. Wonder if they will do the same for the Trump appointees? The Dems need to look at the county by county voting map every morning and be forced to say "I hear you now", because they just don't get it! When you have the top Democrats from California and NYC the Dems will never get it, because they live under the dome of progressive ding bats. They enjoy hearing the echoes of themselves and believe that everyone is saying that because that is the insolated world they live in.


Tell them girl. :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> This would be funny if it wasn't so sad to think how women long ago march for womens rights. Wonder what they would think of these women now. After all they did to get women the right to vote. Now there are pussy hat women marching.
> 
> I do think the Liberal have lost the ability to use reason and think .


They are unstable.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what I had to do last year. Do it and you will get well.Sorry you are still sick.
> ♥


Good to see you tonight CB! Are you getting the ice storm in your area?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw on TV, Okla , Kansas and states near there are going to have ice up to 3/4 inches. Starting tomorrow. Hope Solo , CB, ect get through it. Ice storms are the worst.


It is in my DD's area. I don't think we will get any. Solo will probably get some. Ice is the worse.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what I had to do last year. Do it and you will get well.Sorry you are still sick.
> ♥


I would if the Doctor told me too, but as I only saw her for 5 mins. She is a practical Nurse I will talk to Dr. first before doing that as he knows me.

I am really better just have coughing jag every once in a while.

How are you doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> War in 7 places I heard. No peace just war.


Plus he sent more troops into Afghanistan .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh am sure you will be seeing more of this and will think my gosh they have top themselves in the brainless wonder department.
> 
> When did common sense leave this country?


It's the same ones who don't want to work and get handouts.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Just waking up, and on my first cup of coffee. I watched Bill O'Reilly last night and his segment about the Talladega College's Band. Dr. Billy Hawkins is what every college president should be like. His first goal is to support his students, against the racist remarks from his own alumni and let them play in DC next week. I will be one of those anonymous contributors to their GoFundMe account. I was reading all the comments(especially from the alumni) on that page and the hate that many have towards Trump at the expense of the band is appalling. And when watching O'Reilly the fund had $47,000 of the $75,000 they needed to participate. As of 6:15 it was over $277,000!!! I do not think that quarter of a million dollars came from CNN or MSNBC viewers. I want to donate because of the courage it took for the president and band members to go in the face of racism. I had heard about the band's plight last week; with all the hateful comments against Trump, how the band wanted to go and how they needed support. To be honest, I thought about donating then, but I thought the alumni would come to their senses and support their band and let them be a part of an experience of a lifetime. But alas I was terribly wrong. One person even posted to the band members not to go around Trump supporters because Trump supporters hurt people that don't look like them. What does a Trump supporter look like? Off to donate, once I find my wallet under a pile of clean laundry.........


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just waking up, and on my first cup of coffee. I watched Bill O'Reilly last night and his segment about the Talladega College's Band. Dr. Billy Hawkins is what every college president should be like. His first goal is to support his students, against the racist remarks from his own alumni and let them play in DC next week. I will be one of those anonymous contributors to their GoFundMe account. I was reading all the comments(especially from the alumni) on that page and the hate that many have towards Trump at the expense of the band is appalling. And when watching O'Reilly the fund had $47,000 of the $75,000 they needed to participate. As of 6:15 it was over $277,000!!! I do not think that quarter of a million dollars came from CNN or MSNBC viewers. I want to donate because of the courage it took for the president and band members to go in the face of racism. I had heard about the band's plight last week; with all the hateful comments against Trump, how the band wanted to go and how they needed support. To be honest, I thought about donating then, but I thought the alumni would come to their senses and support their band and let them be a part of an experience of a lifetime. But alas I was terribly wrong. One person even posted to the band members not to go around Trump supporters because Trump supporters hurt people that don't look like them. What does a Trump supporter look like? Off to donate, once I find my wallet under a pile of clean laundry.........


Just unbelievable how stupid punish those who want to march because you do not want to except voters in this country. See LL told you they would come up with another off the wall reason.

Good for you LTL may have to do the same thing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The only thing Pussy hats do is help the yarn industry. It is the stupidest thing I have ever heard of. I an see if you want to protest using signs ect. But to belittle oneself as a women and wear what is called a pussy hat. Wow we have come a long way from the right to vote or to protest. I call it just plan childish.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning LL how is your world today. Mine is cold and sunny, don't mind it as I can still be warm and need sun to gloomy lately.

WCK I know it is the yarn I am so determine to use it . It is tri colored and mute tones. I want to use it and am determine to use it. May have to make my own pattern. But their pattern is so neat, all knit in a long piece then folded in a way that the hat is so neat.

wonder how Solo is doing? hope she is o.k. 

You do know there has been a full moon the last few nights.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I finally feel complete. I was ignored by an old German man's topic because I disagreed with him regarding Obamacare. Guess that proves once again that those darling lib are so compassionate and inclusive.

The band money is over $311,000. Oh those evil Deplorables donated again to a worthy cause.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning LL how is your world today. Mine is cold and sunny, don't mind it as I can still be warm and need sun to gloomy lately.
> 
> WCK I know it is the yarn I am so determine to use it . It is tri colored and mute tones. I want to use it and am determine to use it. May have to make my own pattern. But their pattern is so neat, all knit in a long piece then folded in a way that the hat is so neat.
> 
> ...


Hi YL! Today is going well. A good friend came over for lunch. Another is coming over for dinner - I'm making Tikka Masala, Dahn and Nan. Want to come?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just waking up, and on my first cup of coffee. I watched Bill O'Reilly last night and his segment about the Talladega College's Band. Dr. Billy Hawkins is what every college president should be like. His first goal is to support his students, against the racist remarks from his own alumni and let them play in DC next week. I will be one of those anonymous contributors to their GoFundMe account. I was reading all the comments(especially from the alumni) on that page and the hate that many have towards Trump at the expense of the band is appalling. And when watching O'Reilly the fund had $47,000 of the $75,000 they needed to participate. As of 6:15 it was over $277,000!!! I do not think that quarter of a million dollars came from CNN or MSNBC viewers. I want to donate because of the courage it took for the president and band members to go in the face of racism. I had heard about the band's plight last week; with all the hateful comments against Trump, how the band wanted to go and how they needed support. To be honest, I thought about donating then, but I thought the alumni would come to their senses and support their band and let them be a part of an experience of a lifetime. But alas I was terribly wrong. One person even posted to the band members not to go around Trump supporters because Trump supporters hurt people that don't look like them. What does a Trump supporter look like? Off to donate, once I find my wallet under a pile of clean laundry.........


 Amen!

:sm24:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

$327,000 and counting.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> If it is women, they are knitting all these pussycat hats for feminism. What a waste of time and yarn. But what do you expect from Angry Old Woman (AOW) and snowflakes that don't work and wear diaper pins?
> 
> http://bust.com/feminism/18679-the-pussyhat-project.html


The question I have is, in what world would you want to be represented as a "pussy"? I think it's degrading, and I would think that they'd have more self respect than that.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The question I have is, in what world would you want to be represented as a "pussy"? I think it's degrading, and I would think that they'd have more self respect than that.


Hellllloooooooo they have no self respect or respect for anyone, especially Conservative women. So anyone wearing one I will have no respect for unless they are 3 years old or younger. Good grief pussycats have some class.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hellllloooooooo they have no self respect or respect for anyone, especially Conservative women. So anyone wearing one I will have no respect for unless they are 3 years old or younger. Good grief pussycats have some class.


Lol! I don't think we'll be seeing any conservative women representing "pussies".


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Jane Fonda must be having problems being ignored so has to have some way to get attention. Nothing like a face lift old hippie trying to stir up things. She, Michel Moore, and Gore should go out on a road show they can call it " We are falling and no one wants us up"


There's nothing worse for these people than to become irrelevant. This is their last chance to get mentioned by the media. They're has beens.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL! Today is going well. A good friend came over for lunch. Another is coming over for dinner - I'm making Tikka Masala, Dahn and Nan. Want to come?


It sounds like you will be busy.

what is Tikka Marsala Dahn and Nan meal?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I finally feel complete. I was ignored by an old German man's topic because I disagreed with him regarding Obamacare. Guess that proves once again that those darling lib are so compassionate and inclusive.
> 
> The band money is over $311,000. Oh those evil Deplorables donated again to a worthy cause.


yeah , I love it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> $327,000 and counting.


up it goes an where it stops no one knows. That is great just great.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hellllloooooooo they have no self respect or respect for anyone, especially Conservative women. So anyone wearing one I will have no respect for unless they are 3 years old or younger. Good grief pussycats have some class.


you do know your funny. Good one


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> There's nothing worse for these people than to become irrelevant. This is their last chance to get mentioned by the media. They're has beens.


yes and soon to be old and wondering what they really did for people all of their lives. Not much I would say but they lined their pockets on the backs of others.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning LL how is your world today. Mine is cold and sunny, don't mind it as I can still be warm and need sun to gloomy lately.
> 
> WCK I know it is the yarn I am so determine to use it . It is tri colored and mute tones. I want to use it and am determine to use it. May have to make my own pattern. But their pattern is so neat, all knit in a long piece then folded in a way that the hat is so neat.
> 
> ...


What gauge is your yarn? Making your own pattern might be the best solution!

I've been enjoying seeing the beautiful full moon the last few nights, but there has been a lot of howling and gnashing of teeth that is not so enjoyable to see :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL! Today is going well. A good friend came over for lunch. Another is coming over for dinner - I'm making Tikka Masala, Dahn and Nan. Want to come?


Love Tikka Masala; hope you enjoyed your company today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The question I have is, in what world would you want to be represented as a "pussy"? I think it's degrading, and I would think that they'd have more self respect than that.


I find it amazing how easily manipulated they are; they've lost the ability for rational reasoning and common sense.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:



> What gauge is your yarn? Making your own pattern might be the best solution!
> 
> I've been enjoying seeing the beautiful full moon the last few nights, but there has been a lot of howling and gnashing of teeth that is not so enjoyable to see :sm23:


well lets see I have 5 hat patterns I am trying. The one now is 32 st. /4inchs 40 sts. for length. It is so neat wanted to do it last year as you make one long strip and fold it a certain way.

Also want to make a beret for DIL as she loved the one I bought for GD on birthday shopping day.

Also DIL requested if I could make leggings for Cleo her puppy as she is having problems with her back leg when they go out for their walk she keeps lifting up her back leg. Puppy broke it before she was recuse and healed wrong. They tried to fix it but vet said Cleo has inlarge heart and could have died from surgery. This is going to be a problem I am sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I find it amazing how easily manipulated they are; they've lost the ability for rational reasoning and common sense.


Isn't that the truth.

But love how LTL mention money going to band to march in parade . Got to love people who care that much to help out a band that deserve to be there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What gauge is your yarn? Making your own pattern might be the best solution!
> 
> I've been enjoying seeing the beautiful full moon the last few nights, but there has been a lot of howling and gnashing of teeth that is not so enjoyable to see :sm23:


I close my eyes and ears on the howling and gnashing full moon nights. Oh wait that is every night.
:sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Love Tikka Masala; hope you enjoyed your company today.


What kind of food it that?

I hope you have a great time LL.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I close my eyes and ears on the howling and gnashing full moon nights. Oh wait that is every night.
> :sm06: :sm16:


Oh but it still comes through here. Mouths seem to be on the move no matter what howling continues and minds seem to not function as they should.
:sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I close my eyes and ears on the howling and gnashing full moon nights. Oh wait that is every night.
> :sm06: :sm16:


 :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh woe is me. I got my first Medicare and You book today. It will start in March. Time sure has gone by fast when you are having fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but it still comes through here. Mouths seem to be on the move no matter what howling continues and minds seem to not function as they should.
> :sm23: :sm23:


There is quite a bit of disturbance going on in their heads.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh woe is me. I got my first Medicare and You book today. It will start in March. Time sure has gone by fast when you are having fun.


Fast fast you are so right. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh woe is me. I got my first Medicare and You book today. It will start in March. Time sure has gone by fast when you are having fun.


Is it a big change for you?

I got my new driver's license. How do they manage to make everyone look like they belong on the 10 most wanted list?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> There is quite a bit of disturbance going on in their heads.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You do know we are going to be in a bit of trouble as we have not been boring enough lately. Darn I feel bad about that. (^@*)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have any of you been to Paradise Recipe topic. I love the recipes she wolf put on there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is it a big change for you?
> 
> I got my new driver's license. How do they manage to make everyone look like they belong on the 10 most wanted list?


ha ha I love it.

Last time the man was to take my photograph , he ask me are you ready and I replied no and he waited a bit and ask again and again I said no. Of course that was followed by why. I told him I want to make sure I had my ugly face on so they knew it is me on the new one. He laugh.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is it a big change for you?
> 
> I got my new driver's license. How do they manage to make everyone look like they belong on the 10 most wanted list?


I won't get a new license for driving for a few more years. When I first got married I had the worse pic on my licence. The guy that checked me out at the grocery store laughed at me. It was that bad. DH always looks like one of the 10. It seems I wear the same color green to have my pic made in every time. Now they let you have more pics and you pick out the one you like.

My almost $700 a month insurance will go down to less than $200. Yeah. That is a big savings.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> ha ha I love it.
> 
> Last time the man was to take my photograph , he ask me are you ready and I replied no and he waited a bit and ask again and again I said no. Of course that was followed by why. I told him I want to make sure I had my ugly face on so they knew it is me on the new one. He laugh.


 :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You do know we are going to be in a bit of trouble as we have not been boring enough lately. Darn I feel bad about that. (^@*)


When did you learn how to draw. Bonn needs to come back to cuss for us. She was the best spitting and cusser we had.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You do know we are going to be in a bit of trouble as we have not been boring enough lately. Darn I feel bad about that. (^@*)


I can tell how bad you feel, you're such a rabble rouser :sm23: :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have any of you been to Paradise Recipe topic. I love the recipes she wolf put on there.


I'll have to check it out next month when I have time to cook again


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I won't get a new license for driving for a few more years. When I first got married I had the worse pic on my licence. The guy that checked me out at the grocery store laughed at me. It was that bad. DH always looks like one of the 10. It seems I wear the same color green to have my pic made in every time. Now they let you have more pics and you pick out the one you like.
> 
> My almost $700 a month insurance will go down to less than $200. Yeah. That is a big savings.


That's good news!!

We have to get a new license every 5 years. 10 years ago I had my head shaved for a cancer fund raiser a few months before my birthday and my hair didn't grow in very fast. I had to go for 5 years with a stubble head pic on my license :sm12: No smiling allowed either and we don't get to pick.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You do know we are going to be in a bit of trouble as we have not been boring enough lately. Darn I feel bad about that. (^@*)


What's that about not getting into trouble?? :sm17:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It sounds like you will be busy.
> 
> what is Tikka Marsala Dahn and Nan meal?


It is Indian food. Man is the bread. Dahl is a lentil dish. Tikka Masaka was chicken in a sauce of spices.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

$349,200+

Maybe the pussycats should protest in front of Bill O'Reilly's studio to stop those evil Conservatives from being so nice that it makes them look bad!

Maybe I can help with a slogan: We are the purrrrrrrfect ones, not you. Or, you can't declaw a pussycat with kindness


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> There is quite a bit of disturbance going on in their heads.


I think it's a case of mass psychosis.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think it's a case of mass psychosis.


It sure is.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is Indian food. Man is the bread. Dahl is a lentil dish. Tikka Masaka was chicken in a sauce of spices.


That sounds wonderful. Is it hot? Yum


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's good news!!
> 
> We have to get a new license every 5 years. 10 years ago I had my head shaved for a cancer fund raiser a few months before my birthday and my hair didn't grow in very fast. I had to go for 5 years with a stubble head pic on my license :sm12: No smiling allowed either and we don't get to pick.


You are a dear friend to go thru that. How is your friend now?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What's that about not getting into trouble?? :sm17:


 :sm23: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think it's a case of mass psychosis.


 Tales from the dark side.

:sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> $349,200+
> 
> Maybe the pussycats should protest in front of Bill O'Reilly's studio to stop those evil Conservatives from being so nice that it makes them look bad!
> 
> Maybe I can help with a slogan: We are the purrrrrrrfect ones, not you. Or, you can't declaw a pussycat with kindness


You are cracking me up girlfriend.

:sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds wonderful. Is it hot? Yum


Hot, meaning spicy. It was somewhat. I could have controlled it better. Next time, I'll make a Chicken
Korma dish which is milder, I think.

Do you like Indian food?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm thinking this old IPAD is getting ready to crash as it says mail not connected to the server, but I can go to an old email & post, but no new notifications. We have Comcast & I can read old mail! It is crazy. Family is battling an ice storm up north. Does anyone know what might be wrong with this IPAD? I can read it here but not through messages.

Hugs to all!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm thinking this old IPAD is getting ready to crash as it says mail not connected to the server, but I can go to an old email & post, but no new notifications. We have Comcast & I can read old mail! It is crazy. Family is battling an ice storm up north. Does anyone know what might be wrong with this IPAD? I can read it here but not through messages.
> 
> Hugs to all!


Hi Janie,

I know nothing about this kind of stuff, but I would first go to "Settings" and check it out. Also, there are a lot of people who are around you who can figure it out. Is there someone you can ask?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Janie,
> 
> I know nothing about this kind of stuff, but I would first go to "Settings" and check it out. Also, there are a lot of people who are around you who can figure it out. Is there someone you can ask?


No, & SIL does not have electricity because of ice storm. Thanks Lucy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, & SIL does not have electricity because of ice storm. Thanks Lucy.


Sorry I could not help.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hot, meaning spicy. It was somewhat. I could have controlled it better. Next time, I'll make a Chicken
> Korma dish which is milder, I think.
> 
> Do you like Indian food?


I have never had it. Soul food country. :sm05:

There is a place in Little Rock I have always wanted to go but haven't.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never had it. Soul food country. :sm05:
> 
> There is a place in Little Rock I have always wanted to go but haven't.


Good Indian is soooo good. Bad is bad. Soul food is great, too! I'd like to try good soul food
some time.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I watch Neil Coveta today and laugh my head off. He mention CNN and then showed Obama mention Fox and going on about it. Then Coveta said how does it feel CNN. Trump has ever right to by pass CNN if Obama can do it so can Trump. But that's right the Only the King and his court are allowed to do what they chose.


True TYL, a friend sent this to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What's that about not getting into trouble?? :sm17:


Oh I love the last one so true they don't understand what they are missing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is Indian food. Man is the bread. Dahl is a lentil dish. Tikka Masaka was chicken in a sauce of spices.


Now that is interesting is it real spicy?

How did the dinner go? Sure it was wonderful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> $349,200+
> 
> Maybe the pussycats should protest in front of Bill O'Reilly's studio to stop those evil Conservatives from being so nice that it makes them look bad!
> 
> Maybe I can help with a slogan: We are the purrrrrrrfect ones, not you. Or, you can't declaw a pussycat with kindness


Isn't it nice to know that there are many people out there donating money to that band. Must be some what of a shock to the Left.

you do know your funny just purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm thinking this old IPAD is getting ready to crash as it says mail not connected to the server, but I can go to an old email & post, but no new notifications. We have Comcast & I can read old mail! It is crazy. Family is battling an ice storm up north. Does anyone know what might be wrong with this IPAD? I can read it here but not through messages.
> 
> Hugs to all!


Jayne call Comcast in your area, they should be able to help you.

Sorry to hear your family is caught in ice storm hope they are o.k.

It is suppose to start here tomorrow morning and into late afternoon. Then turn to just rain. It is nuts out there.

I am concern about Solo it sounds really bad down there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> True TYL, a friend sent this to me.


Oh Jayne what would I do with out you to make me laugh.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I'm thinking this old IPAD is getting ready to crash as it says mail not connected to the server, but I can go to an old email & post, but no new notifications. We have Comcast & I can read old mail! It is crazy. Family is battling an ice storm up north. Does anyone know what might be wrong with this IPAD? I can read it here but not through messages.
> 
> Hugs to all!


Hope your family is safe during the storms Janie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I spent the day finish up things I had put off doing and then I remember. I promise to post Rum Balls recipe so here goes.

10 ounce milk chocolate( I use dark chocolate)

1/4 cup whipping cream( I double the rum so use powered sugar)

1/2 cup butter

2 tablespoons Rum ( I use 1/4 cup or more of rum dark rum the best) just add more powered sugar.

Crush nuts.

Melt chocolate in cream in top of double boiler. Stir until smooth. Add butter( I do not use Whipping cream I just use butter during chocolate melting.

Beat with mixer until smooth. Add Rum (I taste to see if it needs more Rum).

Beat another minute.

Freeze one hour or until set. 

Scoop with teaspoon and roll into balls. Roll in crushed nuts. I roll in powered sugar. 

Refrigerate . Served Chilled. ( that's if they make it that far ) 

Know you may think my add on I am kidding you no I am not I really do add more rum and change recipe I have to suit me.

You can use light rum but I found I had to use 1/2 bottle to get it to taste like it does with Dark Rum.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Life with kitties 
http://purrtacular.com/12-truths-all-cat-owners-have-come-to-accept/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=truths


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I spent the day finish up things I had put off doing and then I remember. I promise to post Rum Balls recipe so here goes.
> 
> 10 ounce milk chocolate( I use dark chocolate)
> 
> ...


Yummmm! Thanks Yarnie. I will make a batch for Valentines.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jayne call Comcast in your area, they should be able to help you.
> 
> Sorry to hear your family is caught in ice storm hope they are o.k.
> 
> ...


The ice storm is bad in OK. Just on the weather. Solo are you ok?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Too funny



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1685912001668387



I wonder if there is a roboChewy?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK as said I know it is the yarn. Do not have Yarndex any more on internet. Don't know why I did not think of it but went on Raverly today. To fine out what weight yarn was, it's a DK . pattern calls for size 4 and 5 needles . So I will have to make a trip to yarn store as want to get white or off white. Then I found another pattern in my have to make patterns and it calls for sport weight on # 2 needles. No wonder I have to buy yarn. :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Life with kitties
> http://purrtacular.com/12-truths-all-cat-owners-have-come-to-accept/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=truths


well that is the reason they make depends thanks for the laugh.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yummmm! Thanks Yarnie. I will make a batch for Valentines.


Just make sure you taste them to make sure there is enough Rum. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Too funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh if there is Chewy will have a new friend.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The ice storm is bad in OK. Just on the weather. Solo are you ok?


She hasn't been on for over a week, hope she's ok❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK as said I know it is the yarn. Do not have Yarndex any more on internet. Don't know why I did not think of it but went on Raverly today. To fine out what weight yarn was, it's a DK . pattern calls for size 4 and 5 needles . So I will have to make a trip to yarn store as want to get white or off white. Then I found another pattern in my have to make patterns and it calls for sport weight on # 2 needles. No wonder I have to buy yarn. :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm09: I know what you mean. As long as it isn't pink and you aren't adding ears :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just make sure you taste them to make sure there is enough Rum. :sm16:


I'll get dark Navy rum, but I better not do too much tasting or they might not get made :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Too funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew a robot for Chewy. He wears me out. I want that big fat Calico.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm09: I know what you mean. As long as it isn't pink and you aren't adding ears :sm23:


I was talking to my Mother yesterday. I was telling her about all the cathats patterns on KP. She doesn't understand. She thought I was lying about them. She doesn't watch the news or have the net.
:sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone watch "Victoria" on " Masterpiece Theatre" tonight? Really good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm09: I know what you mean. As long as it isn't pink and you aren't adding ears :sm23:


nope no ears for me and pink not a fan of that color either. I can't even get this hat done. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll get dark Navy rum, but I better not do too much tasting or they might not get made :sm23:


But that is half the fun of making them you taste you get happy you taste again and get really happy. and so it goes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was talking to my Mother yesterday. I was telling her about all the cathats patterns on KP. She doesn't understand. She thought I was lying about them. She doesn't watch the news or have the net.
> :sm05:


She sounds like a very smart women news would drive her crazy and net oh my gosh. Like man who fix computers said do not believe half of what you see on the net. I think he is right it is nuts out there.

We have live through so many Presidents and we are still here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone watch "Victoria" on " Master Piece Theater" tonight? Really good.


yes and next week " A Place called home #2 starts, and the Civil war one forgot the name. I am going to be watching PBS all weekend.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes and next week " A Place called home #2 starts, and the Civil war one forgot the name. I am going to be watching PBS all weekend.


I am sure there will be lots of entertainment next weekend. :sm15:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sure there will be lots of entertainment next weekend. :sm15:


Oh I forgot about what next weekend is. Oh well I have a lot of good shows to watch so I don't have to watch anything else unless mayhem flows out into the streets . Oh that's right it will. Oh well still have good shows to watch.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was talking to my Mother yesterday. I was telling her about all the cathats patterns on KP. She doesn't understand. She thought I was lying about them. She doesn't watch the news or have the net.
> :sm05:


Maybe she is better off not knowing how immature and self centred some people are. I think the whole thing makes a mockery out of those who stood up for real issues in the past. Equating civil or voting rights with someone who has made rude comments is ludicrous.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

getting out of here before the icy starts . I hope all those going through this make it through. 

Hey Gali are you O.k. ?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning friends. Hope all are safe during the storms that are around. I am just getting sprinkles, and not cold enough to do anything except to make the dogs muddy. Had the family over for pork roast and sauerkraut yesterday. Of course with my fabulous baking skills I bought some cupcakes. Two of the grandkids spent the night and are still sleeping.

Checked the band fund and they have over $419,000 dollars. Just think what other bands, schools and charities could have been helped if those Angry Old Liberal Woman (AOLW) had donated all the money and time they spent making those demeaning pussycat hats. Just to validate my opinion, someone on KP posted all their pussycat hats circling a 40 year old tee shirt supporting the Woman's Rights Amendment. Well that failed, don't they ever learn? They continue to do symbolic gestures and have no substance. What a waste of time and money.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

This was my daily prayer. 

Today, try to live life to the full,
happily and healthily,
and in simple holiness.
Be kind, be generous,
be patient, be forgiving.
Be clear, be cogent,
and thus be life-giving.
Help me, dearest God,
to be true to You.
Amen.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> This was my daily prayer.
> 
> Today, try to live life to the full,
> happily and healthily,
> ...


That is beautiful LTL, I must say this one too as it covers everything we need to do daily.

I finally got in touch with SIL & he said to reload my email server as for some reason if it couldn't connect, I must have connected with something that zapped it for me as it copied it & was taking my new emails! He walked me through the process. I'm so computer dumb & I was out on the net looking for patterns & probably got a bogus site that took my information on my emails & any new emails! Be very careful ladies as SIL said hackers have found a way to hack any email account looking for info they can use, bank accts or friends email addresses to sell! He said the list goes on & on & on as at work, he works mostly on changing things to keep hackers out of the system! He said he has alarms set that goes off meaning hackers are working, but he said his computer so far deletes them as soon as they try to get into the system. His work is very important to our security. I'm not allowed to have his email address so I only call him & he calls me back! Crazy world! Be careful ladies on the net!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now that is interesting is it real spicy?
> 
> How did the dinner go? Sure it was wonderful.


It can be spicy. There are dishes that are not as spicy. It is just delicious. I must learn how to make Nan better. I rolled it
too thin. We had fun.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I spent the day finish up things I had put off doing and then I remember. I promise to post Rum Balls recipe so here goes.
> 
> 10 ounce milk chocolate( I use dark chocolate)
> 
> ...


Thank you, YL for giving us this recipe!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone watch "Victoria" on " Masterpiece Theatre" tonight? Really good.


I'll have to watch it. Thank you for letting us know about it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes and next week " A Place called home #2 starts, and the Civil war one forgot the name. I am going to be watching PBS all weekend.


Thank youYL. I want to watch this, too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> This was my daily prayer.
> 
> Today, try to live life to the full,
> happily and healthily,
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

A friend sent this to me -- I'm bad!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> A friend sent this to me -- I'm bad!


Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha!!!! Thank you, Janie.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> A friend sent this to me -- I'm bad!


HAHAHA, that's the funniest I've seen in a long time. 
Thanks jaeway and back at ya


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Talk later. have a sore throat, but getting better. DH leaves tomorrow for the Inauguration. It will be HUGE! 

I'll message Solo. TL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Talk later. have a sore throat, but getting better. DH leaves tomorrow for the Inauguration. It will be HUGE!
> 
> I'll message Solo. TL


Gali,

Gargle with black tea and salt. Let me know if it works.

What is your husband doing in the Inauguration.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

But, but they are doing it for the greater good. RME. 
Enjoy the grands.


lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends. Hope all are safe during the storms that are around. I am just getting sprinkles, and not cold enough to do anything except to make the dogs muddy. Had the family over for pork roast and sauerkraut yesterday. Of course with my fabulous baking skills I bought some cupcakes. Two of the grandkids spent the night and are still sleeping.
> 
> Checked the band fund and they have over $419,000 dollars. Just think what other bands, schools and charities could have been helped if those Angry Old Liberal Woman (AOLW) had donated all the money and time they spent making those demeaning pussycat hats. Just to validate my opinion, someone on KP posted all their pussycat hats circling a 40 year old tee shirt supporting the Woman's Rights Amendment. Well that failed, don't they ever learn? They continue to do symbolic gestures and have no substance. What a waste of time and money.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> This was my daily prayer.
> 
> Today, try to live life to the full,
> happily and healthily,
> ...


Amen (so be it, that is the meaning of Amen) I like your prayer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It can be spicy. There are dishes that are not as spicy. It is just delicious. I must learn how to make Nan better. I rolled it
> too thin. We had fun.


Sounds very good. Just not a spice person any more. But may have to check it out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, YL for giving us this recipe!


Yes it is very good and tasting is the best part.

:sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends. Hope all are safe during the storms that are around. I am just getting sprinkles, and not cold enough to do anything except to make the dogs muddy. Had the family over for pork roast and sauerkraut yesterday. Of course with my fabulous baking skills I bought some cupcakes. Two of the grandkids spent the night and are still sleeping.
> 
> Checked the band fund and they have over $419,000 dollars. Just think what other bands, schools and charities could have been helped if those Angry Old Liberal Woman (AOLW) had donated all the money and time they spent making those demeaning pussycat hats. Just to validate my opinion, someone on KP posted all their pussycat hats circling a 40 year old tee shirt supporting the Woman's Rights Amendment. Well that failed, don't they ever learn? They continue to do symbolic gestures and have no substance. What a waste of time and money.


Isn't it nice to know how caring the right is. Yeah the band will be able to have a good time and use money for more then march.

Sound like you had a good day with family and yes pork roast. Glad no ice your way, and puppies yes they do get a bit muddy in rain. Do you have a mud room? keep a towel handy only thing that work for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank youYL. I want to watch this, too.


All are good so saving Sat and Sunday nights for good shows.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> That is beautiful LTL, I must say this one too as it covers everything we need to do daily.
> 
> I finally got in touch with SIL & he said to reload my email server as for some reason if it couldn't connect, I must have connected with something that zapped it for me as it copied it & was taking my new emails! He walked me through the process. I'm so computer dumb & I was out on the net looking for patterns & probably got a bogus site that took my information on my emails & any new emails! Be very careful ladies as SIL said hackers have found a way to hack any email account looking for info they can use, bank accts or friends email addresses to sell! He said the list goes on & on & on as at work, he works mostly on changing things to keep hackers out of the system! He said he has alarms set that goes off meaning hackers are working, but he said his computer so far deletes them as soon as they try to get into the system. His work is very important to our security. I'm not allowed to have his email address so I only call him & he calls me back! Crazy world! Be careful ladies on the net!


Good to know your phone is up and going again and getting mail. Yes hacking is the new game for the people out there isn't it.

Love the cartoon thanks .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> HAHAHA, that's the funniest I've seen in a long time.
> Thanks jaeway and back at ya


Oh my lots of poopy around can't stop laughing depends moment here.

Glad sore throat is getting better. But am sure not fun.

Didn't even think to Pm Solo, just figure with power lines down ect. She may not be able to get on line.

They really got it bad in south and mid sections

We will be going until after 3:00 . but notice cars are doing o.k. when they pass. plow trucks laying salt and sand. Puddles on roads. but sidewalk out front not looking good and am not about to go out and salt and sand it. But do not expect any one to be out walking today or running.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds very good. Just not a spice person any more. But may have to check it out.


Korma is not that spicy (to me). Try that first. Chicken Korma (also lamb, beef).


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Korma is not that spicy (to me). Try that first. Chicken Korma (also lamb, beef).


Will do LL love to try foods from different countries. Not all foods but ones that sound good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Will do LL love to try foods from different countries. Not all foods but ones that sound good.


I love Indian food. It is almost my top favorite. Could eat it for breakfast. Made Dahl and will have some right now (lentils).


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I love Indian food. It is almost my top favorite. Could eat it for breakfast. Made Dahl and will have some right now (lentils).


I really do have to try it sounds very good. Just will have to tame spices down.

Rain icy mix yet but not as bad as they said it would be. Got to love the weather men and women they still need a window or just go outside.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I really do have to try it sounds very good. Just will have to tame spices down.
> 
> Rain icy mix yet but not as bad as they said it would be. Got to love the weather men and women they still need a window or just go outside.


I will cook for you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I will cook for you!


Oh that is so nice of you but it would be cold by time I get there. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> HAHAHA, that's the funniest I've seen in a long time.
> Thanks jaeway and back at ya


Thanks Gal & you're welcome! I laughed for 10 minutes!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I love Indian food. It is almost my top favorite. Could eat it for breakfast. Made Dahl and will have some right now (lentils).


I love Lentils so could I have your recipe please? Thanks.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I love Lentils so could I have your recipe please? Thanks.


Hi Janie,

Of course. Here it is:

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/13059/spicy-indian-dahl/

Let me know what you think.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I started it in November or early December. I usually try to finish one project before starting another, unless there is a simple side project to take a break. Had all my Christmas shopping done by Thanksgiving, so had the time to work on it. And had the time to work on it during my visit to Cleveland while taking mom to her doctor appointments and during their naps
> 
> Thank you all for your compliments. Not big on posting pictures, but this one was very special for me.


It's absolutely beautiful LTL. You are right, the green is perfect.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I find the Democrat's behavior a constant source of laugher. Here are group of people wasting their time and yarn knitting pussycat hats as a form of protest because it makes them feel better; when in fact they look so ridiculous in those hats because the hats only look good on children 3 and under. I find it hilarious that a bunch of pot heads are spending money to go to DC to protest, when it proves to the rest of America what a bunch of unemployed losers they really are. I find it appalling at the faux righteous indignation the Left is showing because Trump would not let a CNN reporter ask a question, and how that violates the Freedom of Speech and Freedom of the Press. I can't remember a Conservative reporter ever being so rude and disrespectful to Obama when he did not call on them during any of his infrequent news conferences. I find those that can't 'march' in the pussycat hat protest being encouraged to do a 'sit in' and not go to work pathetic. Do they not realize how pathetic they look to the rest of America? Do they not realize that every time one of these snowflakes or wrinkly old hippies do something so unproductive and silly that they are being laughed at by those that voted for Trump? And don't they realize each time they have a temper tantrum it only reinforces why those horrible 'deplorables' voted for Trump? But I guess they believe that wearing those diaper pins really changed the hearts and minds of America.


The Democrats actions only prove what a sorry lot they really are. Their next target is protesting the inauguration. You're right LTL, they are a constant source of laughter. They say the world is laughing at Trump, they really need to take a another look, the joke is on them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The ice storm is bad in OK. Just on the weather. Solo are you ok?


All is well here, thanks CB. We did get some ice, but not too bad. North and west of us got most of the ice. I'm glad it missed you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> She hasn't been on for over a week, hope she's ok❤


I'm doing ok WCK, thanks. Been battling a sinus infection which resulted in my becoming one with the lumps on the couch. I've just been doing the absolute basics around here and resting, teaching Trent how to be a real couch potato. The other two don't care and have been left to run unsupervised throughout the house. Can't wait to find out what they have been up to. Ah well, another time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm doing ok WCK, thanks. Been battling a sinus infection which resulted in my becoming one with the lumps on the couch. I've just been doing the absolute basics around here and resting, teaching Trent how to be a real couch potato. The other two don't care and have been left to run unsupervised throughout the house. Can't wait to find out what they have been up to. Ah well, another time.


Take care if yourself! You are.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The Democrats actions only prove what a sorry lot they really are. Their next target is protesting the inauguration. You're right LTL, they are a constant source of laughter. They say the world is laughing at Trump, they really need to take a another look, the j
> oke is on them.[/quo
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/14/politics/democrats-boycotting-donald-trump-inauguration/
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > The Democrats actions only prove what a sorry lot they really are. Their next target is protesting the inauguration. You're right LTL, they are a constant source of laughter. They say the world is laughing at Trump, they really need to take a another look, the j
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> soloweygirl said:
> 
> 
> > The Democrats actions only prove what a sorry lot they really are. Their next target is protesting the inauguration. You're right LTL, they are a constant source of laughter. They say the world is laughing at Trump, they really need to take a another look, the j
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Janie,
> 
> Of course. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Thanks as I'll buy those spices but have the red lentils.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as I'll buy those spices but have the red lentils.


Let me know, Janie, if you like it. If you google, there are tons of recipes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the chuckles Janie and Gali. Hope you're feeling better soon Gali.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm doing ok WCK, thanks. Been battling a sinus infection which resulted in my becoming one with the lumps on the couch. I've just been doing the absolute basics around here and resting, teaching Trent how to be a real couch potato. The other two don't care and have been left to run unsupervised throughout the house. Can't wait to find out what they have been up to. Ah well, another time.


Sorry about the sinus infection, hope you're feeling better soon. At least Trent kept you warm on the couch.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The Democrats actions only prove what a sorry lot they really are. Their next target is protesting the inauguration. You're right LTL, they are a constant source of laughter. They say the world is laughing at Trump, they really need to take a another look, the joke is on them.


WOW! Did you see this ?
http://insider.foxnews.com/2017/01/16/former-black-panther-mason-weaver-john-lewis-turncoat-donald-trump-destruction-black
Sorry you have been feeling bad. I missed you. Get well soon.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WOW! Did you see this ?
> http://insider.foxnews.com/2017/01/16/former-black-panther-mason-weaver-john-lewis-turncoat-donald-trump-destruction-black
> Sorry you have been feeling bad. I missed you. Get well soon.♥


yes I saw it on TV good wasn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry you are not feeling well Soloweygirl. Hope better soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Your right CB who will miss them. 

LTL did you see they are now threating the President of University and some want him fired. Why because he wants his band to be able to march in Washington. Talk about ugly and mean what is the matter with these people in the progressive movement.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry Gali about your sore throat , take care of yourself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Berakah

This is my wish for all of you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Berakah
> 
> This is my wish for all of you.


Blessings?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone know about this?
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-114-1.html 
I don't spin but it is nice to read. What about you LTL?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WOW! Did you see this ?
> http://insider.foxnews.com/2017/01/16/former-black-panther-mason-weaver-john-lewis-turncoat-donald-trump-destruction-black
> Sorry you have been feeling bad. I missed you. Get well soon.♥


That's good that some community leaders are prepared to work for constructive solutions. Martin Luther King III also met with Trump and is prepared to work with him.
http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/16/us/politics/donald-trump-martin-luther-king-jr-son.html?_r=0


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Berakah
> 
> This is my wish for all of you.


? what does it mean Yarnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone know about this?
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-114-1.html
> I don't spin but it is nice to read. What about you LTL?


I don't spin either. I'm thinking about starting to weave though; I've had a table loom for years but have done anything with it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't spin either. I'm thinking about starting to weave though; I've had a table loom for years but have done anything with it.


Weaving would be fun. So relaxing I would think. 
Storming here again. I am going to say goodnight. Sweet dreams. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> ? what does it mean Yarnie


Just what CB said Blessing found it in my Daily Bread. It is a Hebrew word.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I also have a table loom. I have not used it. What kind of yarn are you thinking of using?


Probably a cotton/acrylic blend to practice on, but will check with some weaving friends before I actually do anything. Are you thinking of starting a project with yours too?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone know about this?
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-114-1.html
> I don't spin but it is nice to read. What about you LTL?


Thanks for the link. But come on girlfriend, more ideas and projects to do


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Some day I will. I have to much going on right now. I have had it more than 5 years, maybe in the next 5 years. I have watched videos of how to set it up, but nothing about the contents of the yarn to use for the type of projects.


I would recommend slicker yarn, the nice fuzzy stuff is hard to work with.

Weaving and felting seem to be trending lately. In fact just before I came here there was an email about using the smaller square looms. Looked at it, sighed, and then decided I have to pull mine out and try it.

https://thewooleryguy.wordpress.com/author/thewooleryguy/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Solo, do you have a Netty Pot? My lung Dr. gave me one to use & at first I thought I was going to choke to death, but after a while it sure keeps the sinus clean! I rarely have a sinus infection these days as they are horrible! Sending you a bunch of Denim Sister hugs for a quick recovery! Praying too!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Solo, do you have a Netty Pot? My lung Dr. gave me one to use & at first I thought I was going to choke to death, but after a while it sure keeps the sinus clean! I rarely have a sinus infection these days as they are horrible! Sending you a bunch of Denim Sister hugs for a quick recovery! Praying too!


They are so good. Neil Med is best.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't spin either. I'm thinking about starting to weave though; I've had a table loom for years but have done anything with it.


What would you do with a woven cloth? I'm dumb in that area as people don't wear blankets anymore!

Did anyone see the TV show about God where the Navajo young girl became a woman in the INDIAN religion tradition? There are so few Apache sites on the net as we must be a dying tribe. Morgan Freeman hosted the show & he was great! I will try to watch it again next week!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Signing off for a few days. Went to Dr. again this morning and I have inner ear infection. It went from my sinus, to my throat, now my ears. Antibiotic now. LL, you asked what DH is doing at the inaugural, he's just going to enjoy the ceremonies. He's staying at the Embassy Row Hotel so he's right in the mix of it all. I couldn't go for obvious reasons. I don't do crowds well anyway, but could have made this exception. He messaged that the more crybullies that don't go the bigger chance of him getting a seat, he has a standing ticket. He will most likely be setting on the concert wall in his rainsuit watching monitors..haha. 

going to do some bed rest...TL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Thanks for the link. But come on girlfriend, more ideas and projects to do


We can dream can't we?

:sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Signing off for a few days. Went to Dr. again this morning and I have inner ear infection. It went from my sinus, to my throat, now my ears. Antibiotic now. LL, you asked what DH is doing at the inaugural, he's just going to enjoy the ceremonies. He's staying at the Embassy Row Hotel so he's right in the mix of it all. I couldn't go for obvious reasons. I don't do crowds well anyway, but could have made this exception. He messaged that the more crybullies that don't go the bigger chance of him getting a seat, he has a standing ticket. He will most likely be setting on the concert wall in his rainsuit watching monitors..haha.
> 
> going to do some bed rest...TL


Oh sorry you are so sick you couldn't go to the ceremonies. When you feel like it let us know how you are doing. XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Signing off for a few days. Went to Dr. again this morning and I have inner ear infection. It went from my sinus, to my throat, now my ears. Antibiotic now. LL, you asked what DH is doing at the inaugural, he's just going to enjoy the ceremonies. He's staying at the Embassy Row Hotel so he's right in the mix of it all. I couldn't go for obvious reasons. I don't do crowds well anyway, but could have made this exception. He messaged that the more crybullies that don't go the bigger chance of him getting a seat, he has a standing ticket. He will most likely be setting on the concert wall in his rainsuit watching monitors..haha.
> 
> going to do some bed rest...TL


I hope he enjoys it! Gali, take care. It is no fun to have the sickness that you have. Oh, I know. Glad you are on an antibiotic. You'll get better now. I hope it is at least a 7 day one to 10 days.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh hello friends. I wonder if our soon to be the Former President, aka Sir Golfalot, will be having dinner with the Congressman Liar Lewis on Friday night with the other 40+ losers not going to the Inauguration? Have these Dems no pride? Just a fun fact about Lewis, he also thought President Bush 43 was not legitimate and boycotted his inauguration. So this is not his first Inauguration to be skipped.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh hello friends. I wonder if our soon to be the Former President, aka Sir Golfalot, will be having dinner with the Congressman Liar Lewis on Friday night with the other 40+ losers not going to the Inauguration? Have these Dems no pride? Just a fun fact about Lewis, he also thought President Bush 43 was not legitimate and boycotted his inauguration. So this is not his first Inauguration to be skipped.


It figures.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

What!!!!???? Bradley Manning gets a commuted sentence. I know of no larger way to show disrespect for the military than that action.

Do we as taxpayers still have to pay for his sex change?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What!!!!???? Bradley Manning gets a commuted sentence. I know of no larger way to show disrespect for the military than that action.
> 
> Do we as taxpayers still have to pay for his sex change?


Probably. Obama needs to go yesterday.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Some day I will. I have to much going on right now. I have had it more than 5 years, maybe in the next 5 years. I have watched videos of how to set it up, but nothing about the contents of the yarn to use for the type of projects.


I took a class more than 25 years ago and liked it enough to buy the loom, but was too busy with work and then we moved here and still too busy so it never got used. A couple of friends have offered to help get me started again. There is enough room to leave it set up on a table in the basement, so I'll be more likely to use it than if I had to pack it away after each use.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> What would you do with a woven cloth? I'm dumb in that area as people don't wear blankets anymore!
> 
> Did anyone see the TV show about God where the Navajo young girl became a woman in the INDIAN religion tradition? There are so few Apache sites on the net as we must be a dying tribe. Morgan Freeman hosted the show & he was great! I will try to watch it again next week!


The local guild has made beautiful shawls, scarves and blankets Janie.

I haven't seen the movie, do you remember the name


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Signing off for a few days. Went to Dr. again this morning and I have inner ear infection. It went from my sinus, to my throat, now my ears. Antibiotic now. LL, you asked what DH is doing at the inaugural, he's just going to enjoy the ceremonies. He's staying at the Embassy Row Hotel so he's right in the mix of it all. I couldn't go for obvious reasons. I don't do crowds well anyway, but could have made this exception. He messaged that the more crybullies that don't go the bigger chance of him getting a seat, he has a standing ticket. He will most likely be setting on the concert wall in his rainsuit watching monitors..haha.
> 
> going to do some bed rest...TL


Get lots of rest and hope you feel better soon Gali.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What!!!!???? Bradley Manning gets a commuted sentence. I know of no larger way to show disrespect for the military than that action.
> 
> Do we as taxpayers still have to pay for his sex change?


So crazy that a treason "thing" would be set free. I can't imagine !


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I would recommend slicker yarn, the nice fuzzy stuff is hard to work with.
> 
> Weaving and felting seem to be trending lately. In fact just before I came here there was an email about using the smaller square looms. Looked at it, sighed, and then decided I have to pull mine out and try it.
> 
> https://thewooleryguy.wordpress.com/author/thewooleryguy/


can see why you may want to . I had a table top loom from my Mom never used it so sent it on to St. Vinnies now wish I hadn't


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What would you do with a woven cloth? I'm dumb in that area as people don't wear blankets anymore!
> 
> Did anyone see the TV show about God where the Navajo young girl became a woman in the INDIAN religion tradition? There are so few Apache sites on the net as we must be a dying tribe. Morgan Freeman hosted the show & he was great! I will try to watch it again next week!


Your not dumb , No did not see show.

You mention neid pots They are good aren't they.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Your not dumb , No did not see show.
> 
> You mention netty pots They are good aren't they.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a rug and I got at a craft show that I love that is woven. It would be fun to have a loom set up somewhere you could work on anytime you want.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good song .https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIZitK6_IMQ
I know Thumper likes this group.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Signing off for a few days. Went to Dr. again this morning and I have inner ear infection. It went from my sinus, to my throat, now my ears. Antibiotic now. LL, you asked what DH is doing at the inaugural, he's just going to enjoy the ceremonies. He's staying at the Embassy Row Hotel so he's right in the mix of it all. I couldn't go for obvious reasons. I don't do crowds well anyway, but could have made this exception. He messaged that the more crybullies that don't go the bigger chance of him getting a seat, he has a standing ticket. He will most likely be setting on the concert wall in his rainsuit watching monitors..haha.
> 
> going to do some bed rest...TL


Sorry to hear that you have gotten worst it has been a bad winter with all the virus going on. Yeah for your husband hope he gets a good seat too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What!!!!???? Bradley Manning gets a commuted sentence. I know of no larger way to show disrespect for the military than that action.
> 
> Do we as taxpayers still have to pay for his sex change?


I saw that and could not believe it. He does not deserve to be release.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Now it is over 620,000 donated to the band to go to DC!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Thx LL


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Thx CB. I am feeLing better.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Thx Janie. I do have one thank goodness I don't get these infections often. How are you feeling? Has your weather warmed up? Spending time in the sun by the pool would be great


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Feel better Gali. You really have it bad. Sending hugs your way


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I have some sad news. My Cooper passed away in her sleep last night. The vet just said it was her time . Ozzy must have found her sometime during the night as I found him laying beside her this morning. ????????????


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have some sad news. My Cooper passed away in her sleep last night. The vet just said it was her time . Ozzy must have found her sometime during the night as I found him laying beside her this morning. ????????????


I am so sorry. They hold such a grip on one's heart.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have some sad news. My Cooper passed away in her sleep last night. The vet just said it was her time . Ozzy must have found her sometime during the night as I found him laying beside her this morning. ????????????


Oh, dear. I am so sorry. It is very sad. Ozzy - animals are so wonderful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have some sad news. My Cooper passed away in her sleep last night. The vet just said it was her time . Ozzy must have found her sometime during the night as I found him laying beside her this morning. ????????????


Oh I am so sorry. I know how sad you must be. Crying with you.XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I am so sorry. I know how sad you must be. Crying with you.XX


My heart just warms with what a cherished pet does. Sometimes, I think they are smarter than I am.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have some sad news. My Cooper passed away in her sleep last night. The vet just said it was her time . Ozzy must have found her sometime during the night as I found him laying beside her this morning. ????????????


I am so very sorry it hurts just hurts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I have some sad news. My Cooper passed away in her sleep last night. The vet just said it was her time . Ozzy must have found her sometime during the night as I found him laying beside her this morning. ????????????


I'm so very sorry Solo; it hurts so much to lose our pet family members.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I finally finished my DD's Christmas slipper . I had one done after Christmas when she came but told her I would make the other and send to her. I ripped that slipper 4 times. I finished last night and started a pair of socks for me. I though I would never finish the slippers. Good to get it over. I was beginning to think of throwing both of them in the trash.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I finally finished my DD's Christmas slipper . I had one done after Christmas when she came but told her I would make the other and send to her. I ripped that slipper 4 times. I finished last night and started a pair of socks for me. I though I would never finish the slippers. Good to get it over. I was beginning to think of throwing both of them in the trash.


Oh how nice you finish next Christmas present early this year. But do think making more then one is important. Just teasing you.

socks will you be making two of them?

I am making puppy leggings . I do not find joy in using double pointed needles and little stitches and having a seeing eye problem. Lace weight yarn and small needles is not fun . But when puppy weighs less then 10 pounds it has to be done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I worked hard enough to figure the pattern out. I should make them while I still remember what to do but not in the mood to go thru that again.

Are you making leggings for all 4 legs or just the bad leg? Poor baby.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I finally finished my DD's Christmas slipper . I had one done after Christmas when she came but told her I would make the other and send to her. I ripped that slipper 4 times. I finished last night and started a pair of socks for me. I though I would never finish the slippers. Good to get it over. I was beginning to think of throwing both of them in the trash.


 :sm24: Yeah - good to be done! Do you have a pic of the slippers? Socks are a good project for yourself.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh how nice you finish next Christmas present early this year. But do think making more then one is important. Just teasing you.
> 
> socks will you be making two of them?
> 
> I am making puppy leggings . I do not find joy in using double pointed needles and little stitches and having a seeing eye problem. Lace weight yarn and small needles is not fun . But when puppy weighs less then 10 pounds it has to be done.


Is that your son's puppy with the bad leg Yarnie?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I worked hard enough to figure the pattern out. I should make them while I still remember what to do but not in the mood to go thru that again.
> 
> Are you making leggings for all 4 legs or just the bad leg? Poor baby.


Four and son did not send me measurements so am winging it. If they don't fit will do another set either smaller or bigger.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: Yeah - good to be done! Do you have a pic of the slippers? Socks are a good project for yourself.


they are wet. I may show them. I hate them now because of all the trouble. lol I need something simple right now while my mind is still working. lol

How was today?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is that your son's puppy with the bad leg Yarnie?


Yes it is Cleo she is a bit of a puppy but such a love I come into their house and she is jumping up towards me and pick her up and she cuddles right into my arms and goes to sleep. Can ya tell she is special to me. But then they all are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> they are wet. I may show them. I hate them now because of all the trouble. lol I need something simple right now while my mind is still working. lol
> 
> How was today?


We still want to see them.

Off yes I have always been off but this is a tired off.

God Bless all of us and God please Bless this nation. Amen


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> they are wet. I may show them. I hate them now because of all the trouble. lol I need something simple right now while my mind is still working. lol
> 
> How was today?


DD will appreciate having nice warm feet!

Today was very busy, but also had a special moment. A woman came in to tell me that she has read about my retirement and she wanted to thank me for helping her finish a sweater for her new baby grandson 15 years ago. She was a fabulous quilter and seamstress but hadn't knit much and couldn't figure out the pattern but wanted the new baby to have a sweater knit by Grandma. She reminded me that sometimes little things we do for others can have a long term impact. She made my day


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes it is Cleo she is a bit of a puppy but such a love I come into their house and she is jumping up towards me and pick her up and she cuddles right into my arms and goes to sleep. Can ya tell she is special to me. But then they all are.


Yes they are all special; and never with us long enough. Leggings will be nice to keep her warm when she goes outside.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DD will appreciate having nice warm feet!
> 
> Today was very busy, but also had a special moment. A woman came in to tell me that she has read about my retirement and she wanted to thank me for helping her finish a sweater for her new baby grandson 15 years ago. She was a fabulous quilter and seamstress but hadn't knit much and couldn't figure out the pattern but wanted the new baby to have a sweater knit by Grandma. She reminded me that sometimes little things we do for others can have a long term impact. She made my day


That was so nice that the lady took the time to share with you how special you are. We already know it ourselves. I am sure you have touched many people with you kindness in the last 16 years. I know you have touched my life . Love you. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We have a birthday girl today. Happy Birthday Solo. I hope you feel better and your heart is lighter than yesterday. Enjoy your special day. Love you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have a birthday girl today. Happy Birthday Solo. I hope you feel better and your heart is lighter than yesterday. Enjoy your special day. Love you!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SOLO! I hope your birthday is full of love and fun.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning to all.

I must stop buying yarn, but it is so pretty. Either that, I need to load a moving van and move to a place where I can't leave until it is all gone.

Hey, there are worse things I can be doing, as it has been proven on KP. Finished plying some more Shetland yarn. Think I have about 225 yards of this batch. So I need to finish this color of top and then the other 3 colors, which I think are in smaller bags. 

Off to play with my buddy today. Hope you are all safe and having a great day!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DD will appreciate having nice warm feet!
> 
> Today was very busy, but also had a special moment. A woman came in to tell me that she has read about my retirement and she wanted to thank me for helping her finish a sweater for her new baby grandson 15 years ago. She was a fabulous quilter and seamstress but hadn't knit much and couldn't figure out the pattern but wanted the new baby to have a sweater knit by Grandma. She reminded me that sometimes little things we do for others can have a long term impact. She made my day


You are special that is why she remembers you. You have always had that same impact on me. Kindness does that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday Solo Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning to all.
> 
> I must stop buying yarn, but it is so pretty. Either that, I need to load a moving van and move to a place where I can't leave until it is all gone.
> 
> ...


You are having to much fun , no do not go to a place where you have to stay and finish yarn, you will miss some new yarn to do . More is better.

What colors are you doing. Is Shetland yarn the itchy one?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have a birthday girl today. Happy Birthday Solo. I hope you feel better and your heart is lighter than yesterday. Enjoy your special day. Love you!


Thanks CB. You're special to me too. Love right back at ya.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SOLO! I hope your birthday is full of love and fun.


Thxs LL. Full of love, fun and ice cream. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thxs LL. Full of love, fun and ice cream. :sm02: :sm02:


Cake too, I hope. I just love cake! I hope your day is very special.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Birthday Solo Enjoy your cake.
> 
> Guaranteed zero calories!


Thanks Joey. Best cake ever.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Sounds like little Miss Cooper went peacefully. That's about all you can ask for in the end. Poor Ozzy was sad to see her go yet gave her the best bon voyage by staying with her for as long as he was needed. I feel very sorry for you and Ozzy. 

On a merrier note...Happy Birthday Solo, and many more to come.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Feeling better here. DH called from DC and he's at a concert. Says there's a lot of bands, concerts and a lot of entertainment. Very crowded. A lot of helicopters and security. 
TL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning to all.
> 
> I must stop buying yarn, but it is so pretty. Either that, I need to load a moving van and move to a place where I can't leave until it is all gone.
> 
> ...


You can move that van to my house. :sm17: 
I hope you had fun with your buddy. Is she in enabler? :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Feeling better here. DH called from DC and he's at a concert. Says there's a lot of bands, concerts and a lot of entertainment. Very crowded. A lot of helicopters and security.
> TL


I am glad you are feeling better. Keep us posted on DH.I am watching the fireworks right now. Praise God tomorrow is our day. :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

"Pray this way for kings and all who are in authority (President) so that we can live peaceful and quiet lives marked by godliness and dignity." I Timothy 2:2


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We sure looked like a Christian nation again today. God Bless America!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Sounds like little Miss Cooper went peacefully. That's about all you can ask for in the end. Poor Ozzy was sad to see her go yet gave her the best bon voyage by staying with her for as long as he was needed. I feel very sorry for you and Ozzy.
> 
> On a merrier note...Happy Birthday Solo, and many more to come.


Thanks Gali. Ozzy and Cooper were litter mates and were always close. I'm glad she had a peaceful passing, one that seems to have been pain free. I hope we are all so lucky. 
Thanks for the birthday wishes.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I enjoyed watching the inauguration. My hope is for the country to put our differences aside and begin to work together. There's a lot of work that needs to be done and it would be quicker and easier if the country was united.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

What a wonderful day. Proud to be an American.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I enjoyed watching the inauguration. My hope is for the country to put our differences aside and begin to work together. There's a lot of work that needs to be done and it would be quicker and easier if the country was united.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What a wonderful day. Proud to be an American.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Heading upstairs to my girlcave...What a day. What a great day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I enjoyed watching the inauguration. My hope is for the country to put our differences aside and begin to work together. There's a lot of work that needs to be done and it would be quicker and easier if the country was united.


Me too. I taped it and may watch it again. I was proud of everyone today. Except the nuts fighting in the streets.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What a wonderful day. Proud to be an American.


Agree!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

God Bless America today with peace and joy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> "Pray this way for kings and all who are in authority (President) so that we can live peaceful and quiet lives marked by godliness and dignity." I Timothy 2:2


Amen CB.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Heading upstairs to my girlcave...What a day. What a great day.


Glad your feeling better and getting first hand report from Hubby, lucky you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I enjoyed watching the inauguration. My hope is for the country to put our differences aside and begin to work together. There's a lot of work that needs to be done and it would be quicker and easier if the country was united.


 :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off but would like to post this silly chicken.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154980940607792



My grands got a Bantam rooster today. RME Ha they have gone nuts over chickens.

Sweet dreams to my friends. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting off but would like to post this silly chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God Bless and God Bless America as President Trump said today.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> God Bless and God Bless America as President Trump said today.


Obama is gone!!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Solo, this made me think of Mr Slithers. Is all quiet on the home front?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting off but would like to post this silly chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was sweet. Has GD started bringing the chickens into the house?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was sweet. Has GD started bringing the chickens into the house?


Yes she brings the rooster in all the time. They got the Bantam hen today because the rooster missed her. :sm06: :sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is so disgusting.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155100158634


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/1665111757101345/photos/a.1665117433767444.1073741828.1665111757101345/1855159004763285/?type=3&theater


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo, this made me think of Mr Slithers. Is all quiet on the home front?


I am happy to report that I have not seen YOUR Mr. Slithers since October. It must be too cold for him or he (hopefully) has moved on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/1665111757101345/photos/a.1665117433767444.1073741828.1665111757101345/1855159004763285/?type=3&theater


I love it .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/1665111757101345/photos/a.1665117433767444.1073741828.1665111757101345/1855159004763285/?type=3&theater


woln't allow me in as I would not allow cookies. I like chocolate chips but they want another kind of cookie. :sm26:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I am happy to report that I have not seen YOUR Mr. Slithers since October. It must be too cold for him or he (hopefully) has moved on.


When did Mr. Slithers become WCK Slithers? I knew he was on the move but didn't know WCK adopted him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo, this made me think of Mr Slithers. Is all quiet on the home front?


This picture reminds me of the time I was in my flowers. I felt something on my shoe. When I moved it moved and rattled behind me in the leaves. I took off running and it was following me. When I got to the porch to go inside I saw what was chasing me. It was a fishing hook and line my GS has lost in the yard and it had a stick stuck to it. hahaha. Scared me to death. :sm12: :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/1665111757101345/photos/a.1665117433767444.1073741828.1665111757101345/1855159004763285/?type=3&theater


It was a picture of Jesus carrying luggage . He said He was on His way back to the White House. :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I've been so blessed to have good landlords over the last 16 years; they gave me this beautiful flower arrangement


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is so disgusting.
> http://www.facebook.com/KARK4/videos/10155100158634


Sorry, it said not available


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've been so blessed to have good landlords over the last 16 years; they gave me this beautiful flower arrangement


Beautiful WCK! You were a good tenant to receive those! One more week!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry, it said not available


http://www.arkansasmatters.com/news/local-news/dc-protestors-attack-bus-carrying-ar-students/643848770


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I am happy to report that I have not seen YOUR Mr. Slithers since October. It must be too cold for him or he (hopefully) has moved on.


Let's home there are no little Slithers :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> When did Mr. Slithers become WCK Slithers? I knew he was on the move but didn't know WCK adopted him.


I thought he was on his way north by plane, train, or automobile -- but he never arrived


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was a picture of Jesus carrying luggage . He said He was on His way back to the White House. :sm24:


He is desperately needed in our Houses too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Beautiful WCK! You were a good tenant to receive those! One more week!


It was such a nice surprise! I said to DH that most landlords give their tenants a "to do list" or an invoice, not such a lovely gift!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.arkansasmatters.com/news/local-news/dc-protestors-attack-bus-carrying-ar-students/643848770


It is disgusting, along with all the other vandalism and violence


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How are you doing Joey? Is it a little easier to walk now?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This picture reminds me of the time I was in my flowers. I felt something on my shoe. When I moved it moved and rattled behind me in the leaves. I took off running and it was following me. When I got to the porch to go inside I saw what was chasing me. It was a fishing hook and line my GS has lost in the yard and it had a stick stuck to it. hahaha. Scared me to death. :sm12: :sm09: :sm16:


Oh I would have done the same running for my life. But is funny again the book is growing in pages.

What are you going to name the books? notice I said books.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've been so blessed to have good landlords over the last 16 years; they gave me this beautiful flower arrangement


Oh they are beautiful how thoughtful of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It is disgusting, along with all the other vandalism and violence


To hear other stories it was kittens and puppies. All things good. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I would have done the same running for my life. But is funny again the book is growing in pages.
> 
> What are you going to name the books? notice I said books.


You are good with words I will let you help me with the name of the books. :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.arkansasmatters.com/news/local-news/dc-protestors-attack-bus-carrying-ar-students/643848770


Well that shows how mature and wonderful some on the left can really be. Not at all just baby's having a hiss fit . Nice they could prove they were mature wasn't it. They sure had fun burning car breaking window and causing trouble.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

One more
.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211238682745923&set=a.1234427463866.35335.1324568189&type=3&theater

Good night dear friends.XX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This picture reminds me of the time I was in my flowers. I felt something on my shoe. When I moved it moved and rattled behind me in the leaves. I took off running and it was following me. When I got to the porch to go inside I saw what was chasing me. It was a fishing hook and line my GS has lost in the yard and it had a stick stuck to it. hahaha. Scared me to death. :sm12: :sm09: :sm16:


Too funny :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I would have done the same running for my life. But is funny again the book is growing in pages.
> 
> What are you going to name the books? notice I said books.


CB's adventures would take a whole shelf of books!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've been so blessed to have good landlords over the last 16 years; they gave me this beautiful flower arrangement


It is beautiful! They are very nice landlords. How lucky that you found them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You need to rest up now for your new year. I know you and you will be ready to go next week. Just take lots of breaks. XX


joeysomma said:


> I am walking some without the walker. I do get tired easily. Hopefully I will be ready to work next Monday.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> When did Mr. Slithers become WCK Slithers? I knew he was on the move but didn't know WCK adopted him.


Mr.Slithers became WCK's when she named him. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This picture reminds me of the time I was in my flowers. I felt something on my shoe. When I moved it moved and rattled behind me in the leaves. I took off running and it was following me. When I got to the porch to go inside I saw what was chasing me. It was a fishing hook and line my GS has lost in the yard and it had a stick stuck to it. hahaha. Scared me to death. :sm12: :sm09: :sm16:


That's funny. Every time I see a black electric cord I think it's WCK's Mr. Slithers. I see him lurking every where, ready to pounce.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I thought he was on his way north by plane, train, or automobile -- but he never arrived


He will be on his way as soon as he is caught. I just have to find someone to catch him. :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am walking some without the walker. I do get tired easily. Hopefully I will be ready to work next Monday.


Just take care now do not over do. Snow storm starting tomorrow you will be getting more then us . Down here maybe a couple of inches.

Just be careful now, o.k.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He will be on his way as soon as he is caught. I just have to find someone to catch him. :sm13: :sm13:


Well it will be a bit Mr. S is in high burr nation at the moment. Not to worry he will be out to see all in a couple of months.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

too cute

http://www.facebook.com/Corgioverload/videos/vb.202773073430261/380045949036305/?type=2&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I am walking some without the walker. I do get tired easily. Hopefully I will be ready to work next Monday.


Please take it easy and don't push yourself too hard. Can you work shorter hours?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> too cute
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/Corgioverload/videos/vb.202773073430261/380045949036305/?type=2&theater


oh it is to cute.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am only working 6 hours a day, for the first three weeks, last year it was 10 hours per day. So it is much less.


Not that much less. Don't push yourself please. Worry about you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> too cute
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/Corgioverload/videos/vb.202773073430261/380045949036305/?type=2&theater


I sent that to my SIL, she and my brother had a Corgi. They are so cute. I love to see them walk with their cute little legs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Just saying hi. Have been out of town - again. Have not caught up reading posts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Just saying hi. Have been out of town - again. Have not caught up reading posts.


Where did you go?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where did you go?


See PM.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Just saying hi. Have been out of town - again. Have not caught up reading posts.


Hope you had a nice trip LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you had a nice trip LL.


It was a medical trip for my husband. Difficult.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> It was a medical trip for my husband. Difficult.


I'm so sorry to hear that LL; prayers for him and for you❤


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> It was a medical trip for my husband. Difficult.


So Sorry, I'll keep him in my pray's. Somethings are just out of our hands. I wish you both the best.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that LL; prayers for him and for you❤


Thank you, WCK. We need them. I don't think there is anything they can do. He's going to have
to live with it all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> So Sorry, I'll keep him in my pray's. Somethings are just out of our hands. I wish you both the best.


Thank you, Gali. Yes, out of our hands.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I left a gate open last night when I fed ....I had a rodeo this morning when I went out to feed. I'm exhausted and still grinning at their sly antics. TL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I left a gate open last night when I fed ....I had a rodeo this morning when I went out to feed. I'm exhausted and still grinning at their sly antics. TL


Oh, dear! Smart, aren't they!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It was a medical trip for my husband. Difficult.


I am sorry to hear this. You know I will be in prayer for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I left a gate open last night when I fed ....I had a rodeo this morning when I went out to feed. I'm exhausted and still grinning at their sly antics. TL


Oh dear I would not be grinning I would be in bed moaning from pain.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I left a gate open last night when I fed ....I had a rodeo this morning when I went out to feed. I'm exhausted and still grinning at their sly antics. TL


You got an unexpected workout :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Yarnie, what have you been up to lately? Is the puppy wearing her leggings?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> See PM.


I didn't see a pm LL.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, WCK. We need them. I don't think there is anything they can do. He's going to have
> to live with it all.


Sorry to hear but nothing is impossible with God. Prayers for healing for you love in the Name of Jesus. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I left a gate open last night when I fed ....I had a rodeo this morning when I went out to feed. I'm exhausted and still grinning at their sly antics. TL


You need to write you a book too. I am glad you corraled them all up. You need to go to bed with the heating pad. :sm05:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't see a pm LL.


Will check.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie, what have you been up to lately? Is the puppy wearing her leggings?


Told CB in PM gave up on leggings and hat for puppy and DIL. Tired of ripping them out. But yesterday sat down and had another go of it. Three legging of one set done. Will be making three sets as when puppy is out side they get dirty fast. Also using wash by hand yarn. One pair will be machine wash. Hat we will see.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Told CB in PM gave up on leggings and hat for puppy and DIL. Tired of ripping them out. But yesterday sat down and had another go of it. Three legging of one set done. Will be making three sets as when puppy is out side they get dirty fast. Also using wash by hand yarn. One pair will be machine wash. Hat we will see.


I knew you could do it!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends,

I am back from a vacation with the grandkids. For their Christmas present we went to Great Wolf Lodge, which is an indoor waterpark for 4 days. I sadly realized that my brain thinks I am one age and my body knows the truth. I could tell stories, but the visualizations would blind you. Hint: old woman on water innertubes going down waterslide with grandson and granddaughter. Or old woman bent over for hours on end walking with the one year old who found it hilarious to splash her. We had a blast, but so glad to be home in a quiet house.

I found it amazing that I was at this water resort with tons of families from everywhere and there was no anger, protests, or pussy hats. Imagine, just people having fun, laughing, and not relaxing. It was the same when I went with my son's in laws at Myrtle Beach at Thanksgiving. Families just having fun enjoying themselves. I am so glad that I do not live in places that Hilary won, the anger those people live with must be paralyzing. 

Was going to unpack, but there is always tomorrow. Just enjoying the quiet and eating a warm meal!

ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am back from a vacation with the grandkids. For their Christmas present we went to Great Wolf Lodge, which is an indoor waterpark for 4 days. I sadly realized that my brain thinks I am one age and my body knows the truth. I could tell stories, but the visualizations would blind you. Hint: old woman on water innertubes going down waterslide with grandson and granddaughter. Or old woman bent over for hours on end walking with the one year old who found it hilarious to splash her. We had a blast, but so glad to be home in a quiet house.
> 
> ...


LTL,

You are so lucky to have such a wonderful fun family! I love your story! Would have love to have seen you in the innertube! I would be terrified. Unpack tomorrow! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am back from a vacation with the grandkids. For their Christmas present we went to Great Wolf Lodge, which is an indoor waterpark for 4 days. I sadly realized that my brain thinks I am one age and my body knows the truth. I could tell stories, but the visualizations would blind you. Hint: old woman on water innertubes going down waterslide with grandson and granddaughter. Or old woman bent over for hours on end walking with the one year old who found it hilarious to splash her. We had a blast, but so glad to be home in a quiet house.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good weekend. I envisioned the old woman sliding down the waterslide in the tube and suddenly taking flight, while everyone is watching. :sm02: :sm02: I wonder where she landed?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Glad you had a good weekend. I envisioned the old woman sliding down the waterslide in the tube and suddenly taking flight, while everyone is watching. :sm02: :sm02: I wonder where she landed?


I love you!!!! Ahh the idea of being so tiny and so very very thin that I could not to be able to stay in the tube is a dream come true. But I am a too tall for that, and not that thin, so poof there goes that dream :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am back from a vacation with the grandkids. For their Christmas present we went to Great Wolf Lodge, which is an indoor waterpark for 4 days. I sadly realized that my brain thinks I am one age and my body knows the truth. I could tell stories, but the visualizations would blind you. Hint: old woman on water innertubes going down waterslide with grandson and granddaughter. Or old woman bent over for hours on end walking with the one year old who found it hilarious to splash her. We had a blast, but so glad to be home in a quiet house.
> 
> ...


I am glad you had such an enjoyable visit. It is fun to be with family but naps and quite are nice too. Unpack tomorrow. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'd like at least 1 of these




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=646484725524214


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Told CB in PM gave up on leggings and hat for puppy and DIL. Tired of ripping them out. But yesterday sat down and had another go of it. Three legging of one set done. Will be making three sets as when puppy is out side they get dirty fast. Also using wash by hand yarn. One pair will be machine wash. Hat we will see.


 :sm24: good for puppy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am back from a vacation with the grandkids. For their Christmas present we went to Great Wolf Lodge, which is an indoor waterpark for 4 days. I sadly realized that my brain thinks I am one age and my body knows the truth. I could tell stories, but the visualizations would blind you. Hint: old woman on water innertubes going down waterslide with grandson and granddaughter. Or old woman bent over for hours on end walking with the one year old who found it hilarious to splash her. We had a blast, but so glad to be home in a quiet house.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great vacation. I keep hearing that grands will keep you young :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'd like at least 1 of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: good for puppy!


Well things have change a bit on the leggings . Finial got measurements . There too short, so on another three sets that will be long enough.

Got some cashmere sweaters at St. Vinnies and felted them going to make dog coats for her too. Ah such luxury that puppy is going to have.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am back from a vacation with the grandkids. For their Christmas present we went to Great Wolf Lodge, which is an indoor waterpark for 4 days. I sadly realized that my brain thinks I am one age and my body knows the truth. I could tell stories, but the visualizations would blind you. Hint: old woman on water innertubes going down waterslide with grandson and granddaughter. Or old woman bent over for hours on end walking with the one year old who found it hilarious to splash her. We had a blast, but so glad to be home in a quiet house.
> 
> ...


Sounds like that old lady is not at all old. Envy you and all the fun you had.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I did something I should not have done. I saw this box of dark chocolate hearts with Raspberry crème filling. Oh I had to buy it. Oh my gosh it is so good. It is made in Poland and I have been eating them since I got home.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey did you see Walker is bringing back work or school for people on Snap? or welfare. Thomas's plan did not know it was discontinued.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well things have change a bit on the leggings . Finial got measurements . There too short, so on another three sets that will be long enough.
> 
> Got some cashmere sweaters at St. Vinnies and felted them going to make dog coats for her too. Ah such luxury that puppy is going to have.


She will be a well dressed pooch! :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I did something I should not have done. I saw this box of dark chocolate hearts with Raspberry crème filling. Oh I had to buy it. Oh my gosh it is so good. It is made in Poland and I have been eating them since I got home.


Good to spoil yourself once in a while, that sounds yummy. I got a little box of mocha truffles - yummmmmmmmm We should do a little trade


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She will be a well dressed pooch! :sm24:


yes she will high class puppy for sure.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey did you see Walker is bringing back work or school for people on Snap? or welfare. Thomas's plan did not know it was discontinued.


I read something a week or 2 ago that Maine put in a policy that all able bodied people without young children collecting benefits had to go to classes or volunteer for a few hours a week. More than 755 weren't willing to do that and dropped off the program


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I did something I should not have done. I saw this box of dark chocolate hearts with Raspberry crème filling. Oh I had to buy it. Oh my gosh it is so good. It is made in Poland and I have been eating them since I got home.


Good for you! Sounds delicious! Enjoy! Treat yourself!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy last day today WCK. Well done!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Pretty here. Everyone have a blessed day. Love y'all!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pretty here. Everyone have a blessed day. Love y'all!


You too CB!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pretty here. Everyone have a blessed day. Love y'all!


Love right back at you dear friend.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Love right back at you dear friend.


 :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good to spoil yourself once in a while, that sounds yummy. I got a little box of mocha truffles - yummmmmmmmm We should do a little trade


No I am selfish I want all of mine and to prove it I am almost half way through them. Why is it that something can taste so good and temp me so much.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

A surprise yesterday sun for about a half hour.

Why is that such a surprise we have not seen sun here for 7 + days, get kind of depress with out sun in winter . Don't mind the snow and cold so much when it is sunny .


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'd like at least 1 of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I read something a week or 2 ago that Maine put in a policy that all able bodied people without young children collecting benefits had to go to classes or volunteer for a few hours a week. More than 755 weren't willing to do that and dropped off the program


This is not in the least bit surprising. It is also very sad.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This is not in the least bit surprising. It is also very sad.


I do not think it is sad, I think it is reaffirming. If a person truly needed the help, they would be willing to work for it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I wish I could have been there.
http://www.lifenews.com/2017/01/27/hundreds-of-thousands-of-pro-lifers-march-for-life-and-mourn-60-million-abortions/
Three thousand a day are lost. So very sad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wish I could have been there.
> http://www.lifenews.com/2017/01/27/hundreds-of-thousands-of-pro-lifers-march-for-life-and-mourn-60-million-abortions/
> Three thousand a day are lost. So very sad.


Yes very sad and what could have been if just one of those babies had been born. Who knows what they would have become when they grew up.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pretty here. Everyone have a blessed day. Love y'all!


Snowing here, but pretty, Love right back a cha.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> This is not in the least bit surprising. It is also very sad.


I'm tearing up for them to.

:sm09:

We also need to get the able bodies that claim to have problems that keep them on Social Service Disability Ins., to under go examination from a doctor not of their choosing to see if it's they're legitimate. I would have to look it up, but a Pennsylvania Governor, and this is not recently, ordered that people on SSDI be reexamined and to reapply.... most went off of SSDI before the appointment.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'd like at least 1 of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy last day today WCK. Well done!


Agree.

What a lucky gal you are. You worked so hard for this well deserved day. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm tearing up for them to.
> 
> :sm09:
> 
> We also need to get the able bodies that claim to have problems that keep them on Social Service Disability Ins., to under go examination from a doctor not of their choosing to see if it's they're legitimate. I would have to look it up, but a Pennsylvania Governor, and this is not recently, ordered that people on SSDI be reexamined and to reapply.... most went off of SSDI before the appointment.


Is SSDI connected to SS?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I'm tearing up for them to.
> 
> :sm09:
> 
> We also need to get the able bodies that claim to have problems that keep them on Social Service Disability Ins., to under go examination from a doctor not of their choosing to see if it's they're legitimate. I would have to look it up, but a Pennsylvania Governor, and this is not recently, ordered that people on SSDI be reexamined and to reapply.... most went off of SSDI before the appointment.


I don't think it would be such a bad thing to get the able bodied to do a bit of community service as a requirement for the money.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Is SSDI connected to SS?


I posted Social Service Disability , I meant Social Security Disability Insurance. Thanks for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, everybody! I'm back. I missed you all. I've been off knitting because of carpal tunnel, and I missed it so much I just didn't have the heart to get on KP. Now I've knitted a little and the carpal tunnel is a lot better. I can't wait to read a little and see what's been going on. Now that the election is over, I guess there's no more controversy on KP?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well things have change a bit on the leggings . Finial got measurements . There too short, so on another three sets that will be long enough.
> 
> Got some cashmere sweaters at St. Vinnies and felted them going to make dog coats for her too. Ah such luxury that puppy is going to have.


Hi, Yarnie! Do you have a puppy?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I did something I should not have done. I saw this box of dark chocolate hearts with Raspberry crème filling. Oh I had to buy it. Oh my gosh it is so good. It is made in Poland and I have been eating them since I got home.


Perfect combination - dark chocolate and raspberry. Got any left?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I read something a week or 2 ago that Maine put in a policy that all able bodied people without young children collecting benefits had to go to classes or volunteer for a few hours a week. More than 755 weren't willing to do that and dropped off the program


Hi, WCK! It sounds like they didn't need it very much.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy last day today WCK. Well done!


Hi, CB!

Last day in WCK's shop was yesterday? Congratulations, WCK!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I was chatting with a friend via e-mail and I had to use the word antenna in it's plural form. When talking about insect antenna the plural is antennae, when talking about something like a TV antenna the plural is antennas. No wonder the English language is so difficult. TL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pretty here. Everyone have a blessed day. Love y'all!


Love you back, CB!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, Solo, Gali, and LukeLucy! I hope all is well with you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Logged off and then seen your post. Well welcome back bon and enjoy catching up. Glad to here your Carpal's tunnel is better. TL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Logged off and then seen your post. Well welcome back bon and enjoy catching up. Glad to here your Carpal's tunnel is better. TL


Thanks so much! When I was last on, you'd been gone a while. Today I was so glad to see your post!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody! I'm back. I missed you all. I've been off knitting because of carpal tunnel, and I missed it so much I just didn't have the heart to get on KP. Now I've knitted a little and the carpal tunnel is a lot better. I can't wait to read a little and see what's been going on. Now that the election is over, I guess there's no more controversy on KP?


Bonn you have been so missed. I have kept up with you on facebook but missed you here. I am thankful your wrists are better. Just jump in anywhere. It is hard to catch up but join us anywhere.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonn you have been so missed. I have kept up with you on facebook but missed you here. I am thankful your wrists are better. Just jump in anywhere. It is hard to catch up but join us anywhere.♥


Thanks, CB! Hugs to you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I posted Social Service Disability , I meant Social Security Disability Insurance. Thanks for bringing that to my attention.


Not bring it to your attention wanted to know if it is taken from SS funds ? Or is it a separate fund do you know? If it isn't is it tax like SS? and taken out of every pay check .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> .
> I believe it is taken out of the same fund as Social Security. A person has to work a certain number of quarters before you are eligible. Then they seem to use Social Security funds for children with disabilities, and other things I don't think it was meant to cover. 0bma took a large amount out of Medicare to pay for 0bamacare. If you have noticed the reduction in coverage for Medicare. The biggest change is he number of days covered for a nursing home, was 30 when my mother needed it. This last summer it was only 20.
> 
> *** I'm off to work Monday.


Thanks Joey for explaining that wonder how it was covered. So is Medicare under SS system too?

How are you doing now have you been back to Doctor about fracture? Suppose to snow down here don't know if it will up there. But make sure to be careful. God Bless


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I posted Social Service Disability , I meant Social Security Disability Insurance. Thanks for bringing that to my attention.


Oh did not mean it that way in fact really did not notice as I have no idea what I am doing as it is or spelling ect.

So please don't think I was Gali.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Very interesting .
http://conservativevideos.com/flashback-watch-dems-cheer-president-clintons-plan-deport-illegals-video/ 
Double standards , hypocrites.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Very interesting .
> http://conservativevideos.com/flashback-watch-dems-cheer-president-clintons-plan-deport-illegals-video/
> Double standards , hypocrites.


wow interesting to see that.

More interesting to see how they are reacting now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> .
> I believe it is taken out of the same fund as Social Security. A person has to work a certain number of quarters before you are eligible. Then they seem to use Social Security funds for children with disabilities, and other things I don't think it was meant to cover. 0bma took a large amount out of Medicare to pay for 0bamacare. If you have noticed the reduction in coverage for Medicare. The biggest change is he number of days covered for a nursing home, was 30 when my mother needed it. This last summer it was only 20.
> 
> *** I'm off to work Monday.


I hope you have a great day back to work tomorrow!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Not bring it to your attention wanted to know if it is taken from SS funds ? Or is it a separate fund do you know? If it isn't is it tax like SS? and taken out of every pay check .


Joey is right, it's all lumped together, but to draw Social Security Disability Ins. you don't have to be retirement age, you do need to have a disability that causes you to be unemployable. Most are honest, some not so much. DH read an article the other day that the average age of people drawing SS ( that is both kinds of SS) is 44 yrs old. That's shocking. The bar has been lowered so low for a person to qualify for Disability Ins.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good morning, everybody! 

I was wondering if anyone had heard from WendyBee. I keep wondering about her because we stopped hearing from her after the terrible floods in West Virginia. Her last post was in May. Does anyone have any information? She mentioned that she had called Jokim once before Jokim got sick, and I thought maybe someone had her phone number or some contact info?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Very interesting .
> http://conservativevideos.com/flashback-watch-dems-cheer-president-clintons-plan-deport-illegals-video/
> Double standards , hypocrites.


That's delicious! thanks CB


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Good morning, everybody!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had heard from WendyBee. I keep wondering about her because we stopped hearing from her after the terrible floods in West Virginia. Her last post was in May. Does anyone have any information? She mentioned that she had called Jokim once before Jokim got sick, and I thought maybe someone had her phone number or some contact info?


I don't know what happen to her, maybe she's on FB. I'm not on FB so wouldn't be of any help. Yes she did disappear suddenly.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I had Weebee's email but she doesn't answer so don't know what is going on with her. I'm praying she finds us again as she is a denim sister.

I'm doing OK again after having a small bout with some sort of flu bug but my Dr. had given me meds to counter act it & I only threw up 2 times so not too bad then meds to stop the Trots! Fever was taken care of in one of those meds. A lot of people here have been down with this garbage for nearly 2 weeks so I'm staying home! Hope all of you are OK! Hugs!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I was happy to see this on Facebook - and on Fox! Ha! I just watched it again, and this one from CB shows the applause. And a standing ovation! Where are they now?



galinipper said:


> That's delicious! thanks CB


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Sent PM Hope she is ok


Oh, good! I sent one, too. I remember when they had those floods, and I thought about her. Then she stopped posting. Let's hope we get good news.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, Janie! Oh, that's the worst kind of flu. I'm glad they gave you something to get rid of it.

I don't even know her Webber's last name to try to get any answers about her.

It's good to hear from you. Are you in Florida enjoying the nice weather?



Janeway said:


> I had Weebee's email but she doesn't answer so don't know what is going on with her. I'm praying she finds us again as she is a denim sister.
> 
> I'm doing OK again after having a small bout with some sort of flu bug but my Dr. had given me meds to counter act it & I only threw up 2 times so not too bad then meds to stop the Trots! Fever was taken care of in one of those meds. A lot of people here have been down with this garbage for nearly 2 weeks so I'm staying home! Hope all of you are OK! Hugs!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, Solo, Gali, and LukeLucy! I hope all is well with you.


Glad to see you Bon. You do realize that you can still post here in Denim Country even if you can't knit. We never turn our friends away.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends

All is good in the neighborhood.

A bit ago I found Free Cycle. Get these notices every once in awhile, which I read to see if there is something I have that someone needs. I saw some woman wanted a loom, needles and yarn so I wrote and asked her about her need. Her husband was laid off and they had to turn off their cable so she was looking for things to do with her young children. So off to the spare room 'aka the black hole of crafts; and found some things to give her. It was so much fun collecting the goodies and knowing that they will be used. I am so grateful that I opened this email, God does work through others to make us better people, because most of the time I do not read them!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, Janie! Oh, that's the worst kind of flu. I'm glad they gave you something to get rid of it.
> 
> I don't even know her Webber's last name to try to get any answers about her.
> 
> It's good to hear from you. Are you in Florida enjoying the nice weather?


Yes, in FL but the weather has been cool mid 60's days & 35-40's nights but should be 80 by Sat. Yes, I hope WEEBEE is OK! Sending prayers to each of you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> All is good in the neighborhood.
> 
> A bit ago I found Free Cycle. Get these notices every once in awhile, which I read to see if there is something I have that someone needs. I saw some woman wanted a loom, needles and yarn so I wrote and asked her about her need. Her husband was laid off and they had to turn off their cable so she was looking for things to do with her young children. So off to the spare room 'aka the black hole of crafts; and found some things to give her. It was so much fun collecting the goodies and knowing that they will be used. I am so grateful that I opened this email, God does work through others to make us better people, because most of the time I do not read them!


You are a very good person who loves others. Bless you for your kindness!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are a very good person who loves others. Bless you for your kindness!


I can't take the credit. Just listened to that little voice in my heart to do the next right thing.

Hugs to all, especially those that are not feeling well.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

A friend sent this to me so do you ladies this is in Manhattan erected by Russia as a gift for 9-11?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I can't take the credit. Just listened to that little voice in my heart to do the next right thing.
> 
> Hugs to all, especially those that are not feeling well.


2 Corinthians 9:7

"Every man according as he purposeth in his heart, so let him give; not grudgingly, or of necessity: for God loveth a cheerful giver." That is you. ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Glad to see you Bon. You do realize that you can still post here in Denim Country even if you can't knit. We never turn our friends away.


Thanks, Solo, my partner in the ice cream caper! I know, but to tell you the truth, I missed the knitting so much, and at the time I just didn't have the heart to come on KP. It was just a lot at once - cataract surgery, hurt neck, blah blah blah. Then time went on, I started to feel better, the holidays came and all that chaos, and now I'm so glad to be back!

How have you been? I've missed you all and it's great to be among such good friends again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> All is good in the neighborhood.
> 
> A bit ago I found Free Cycle. Get these notices every once in awhile, which I read to see if there is something I have that someone needs. I saw some woman wanted a loom, needles and yarn so I wrote and asked her about her need. Her husband was laid off and they had to turn off their cable so she was looking for things to do with her young children. So off to the spare room 'aka the black hole of crafts; and found some things to give her. It was so much fun collecting the goodies and knowing that they will be used. I am so grateful that I opened this email, God does work through others to make us better people, because most of the time I do not read them!


Hi there! What a nice thing for you to do. I've never heard of Free Cycle. Is it just in your neck of the woods?

I'm almost afraid to ask how's your puppy? I hope he's beating the odds and doing well. I'm sure you're busy doing all kinds of interesting things! It's great to see you here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, in FL but the weather has been cool mid 60's days & 35-40's nights but should be 80 by Sat. Yes, I hope WEEBEE is OK! Sending prayers to each of you!


I like your picture of the guy who isn't president any more! Yay! Boy - that was eight long years, wasn't it? We're having similar weather but about 5-10 degrees cooler. This has been a crazy-warm winter. I keep wondering if snow will surprise us, but I have my doubts.

Thank you for the prayers, Janie. And you are in mine.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I can't take the credit. Just listened to that little voice in my heart to do the next right thing.
> 
> Hugs to all, especially those that are not feeling well.


Hugs back to you, lovely lovethelake.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh, my gosh! I just heard from WendyBee!!!! She's fine - very very busy knitting. She sent me a newsy email and asked me to forward to all of you. She'd love to be in touch by email. She left KP because of - you know - the reason a lot of nice people leave.

I have some of your email addresses, but if you'd like to get WendyBee's message, PM me your email address and I'll forward it. If you'd rather not put it on a PM, let me know and I'll PM mine to you! If I have your email address, you'll get the message tomorrow. I'd do it tonight, but it's getting late. She sounded great. I'm telling you, I was really concerned that she had perished in the floods they had! She has such an interesting lifestyle - collecting rainwater, cooking for her neighbor - lots of interesting things to share. 

That's all for tonight. Sweet dreams!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Joey is right, it's all lumped together, but to draw Social Security Disability Ins. you don't have to be retirement age, you do need to have a disability that causes you to be unemployable. Most are honest, some not so much. DH read an article the other day that the average age of people drawing SS ( that is both kinds of SS) is 44 yrs old. That's shocking. The bar has been lowered so low for a person to qualify for Disability Ins.


44 wow, now that may explain other then government raiding SS ,and SSD added to that may explain why they say SS is going broke.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I had Weebee's email but she doesn't answer so don't know what is going on with her. I'm praying she finds us again as she is a denim sister.
> 
> I'm doing OK again after having a small bout with some sort of flu bug but my Dr. had given me meds to counter act it & I only threw up 2 times so not too bad then meds to stop the Trots! Fever was taken care of in one of those meds. A lot of people here have been down with this garbage for nearly 2 weeks so I'm staying home! Hope all of you are OK! Hugs!


Glad you are feeling better saw on news the other night states effected by flu and Fla was one of them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> All is good in the neighborhood.
> 
> A bit ago I found Free Cycle. Get these notices every once in awhile, which I read to see if there is something I have that someone needs. I saw some woman wanted a loom, needles and yarn so I wrote and asked her about her need. Her husband was laid off and they had to turn off their cable so she was looking for things to do with her young children. So off to the spare room 'aka the black hole of crafts; and found some things to give her. It was so much fun collecting the goodies and knowing that they will be used. I am so grateful that I opened this email, God does work through others to make us better people, because most of the time I do not read them!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

posted back but keeps coming up preview.

Just think it is so nice you share with others.

aka black hole that made me laugh.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good morning, everybody!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had heard from WendyBee. I keep wondering about her because we stopped hearing from her after the terrible floods in West Virginia. Her last post was in May. Does anyone have any information? She mentioned that she had called Jokim once before Jokim got sick, and I thought maybe someone had her phone number or some contact info?


I PM her once and had no reply.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, in FL but the weather has been cool mid 60's days & 35-40's nights but should be 80 by Sat. Yes, I hope WEEBEE is OK! Sending prayers to each of you!


would give any thing right now to jut see the sun cold but the last week and 2+ days no sun just a couple of peeks. Need sun please send some up here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> A friend sent this to me so do you ladies this is in Manhattan erected by Russia as a gift for 9-11?


I never knew that there was statue erected in Manhattan by Russia for 9-11. You would think we would have heard about it on the news but then I may have miss it. I am missing a lot lately. Especially myself. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my gosh! I just heard from WendyBee!!!! She's fine - very very busy knitting. She sent me a newsy email and asked me to forward to all of you. She'd love to be in touch by email. She left KP because of - you know - the reason a lot of nice people leave.
> 
> I have some of your email addresses, but if you'd like to get WendyBee's message, PM me your email address and I'll forward it. If you'd rather not put it on a PM, let me know and I'll PM mine to you! If I have your email address, you'll get the message tomorrow. I'd do it tonight, but it's getting late. She sounded great. I'm telling you, I was really concerned that she had perished in the floods they had! She has such an interesting lifestyle - collecting rainwater, cooking for her neighbor - lots of interesting things to share.
> 
> That's all for tonight. Sweet dreams!


So happy that you heard from her and that she is alright.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK hope you are still holding up with the store closing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Uh huh .http://ijr.com/opinion/2017/01/263661-fact-obama-banned-refugees-iraq-six-months-20


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Uh huh .http://ijr.com/opinion/2017/01/263661-fact-obama-banned-refugees-iraq-six-months-20


Another hummmm.
http://www.conservativereview.com/commentary/2017/01/these-73-sitting-democrats-voted-to-ban-visas-from-some-muslim-countries-that-law-still-exists?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=013017SeventyThreeDems&utm_campaign=crfb


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another hummmm.
> http://www.conservativereview.com/commentary/2017/01/these-73-sitting-democrats-voted-to-ban-visas-from-some-muslim-countries-that-law-still-exists?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=013017SeventyThreeDems&utm_campaign=crfb


But you do know that the left and those republicans change their minds with which every way the wind blows. They are career Politicians they do not want to lose their jobs. They group march together never have worried about what they were sent to Washington to do the business of the people for the people and by the people. They do what they do for themselves , by themselves, and only think of themselves.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning friends. Again hugs to all and a super hug to those not feeling well.

I am going to get most of my hairs cut today. Should have been cut last week, but was with the grandkids, so now it is horrible. I love my short hair, but it sure does require more attention than longer hair.

Was hoping to get to Cleveland this week, but can't because of all the snow. That decision was reinforced when I saw the pileup on the PA Turnpike. And with my one sister in Chicago, one in New Hampshire and brother in upstate NY, I think they are on their own this week.

More later!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my gosh! I just heard from WendyBee!!!! She's fine - very very busy knitting. She sent me a newsy email and asked me to forward to all of you. She'd love to be in touch by email. She left KP because of - you know - the reason a lot of nice people leave.
> 
> I have some of your email addresses, but if you'd like to get WendyBee's message, PM me your email address and I'll forward it. If you'd rather not put it on a PM, let me know and I'll PM mine to you! If I have your email address, you'll get the message tomorrow. I'd do it tonight, but it's getting late. She sounded great. I'm telling you, I was really concerned that she had perished in the floods they had! She has such an interesting lifestyle - collecting rainwater, cooking for her neighbor - lots of interesting things to share.
> 
> That's all for tonight. Sweet dreams!


If you have my email, please send it to WendyBee. I've thought so much about how she is doing & about the expected grandchild as know those needles are clicking into the night! Please Pm me Bon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I like your picture of the guy who isn't president any more! Yay! Boy - that was eight long years, wasn't it? We're having similar weather but about 5-10 degrees cooler. This has been a crazy-warm winter. I keep wondering if snow will surprise us, but I have my doubts.
> 
> Thank you for the prayers, Janie. And you are in mine.


You know it is in the south. We are having weather in the 60's . Feb will knock us back down then warm up again then drag us slowly in lots of rain and we will have to wait for warm weather again. The winters are really crazy now. I like it cold then spring but it is all mixed up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

sounds like we are all having bad weather this year. But the good news had sun for about an hour. now wind is picking up and colder. 

Sorry LTL you could not get out to see your mom hope she is doing better.

Jayne I forgot Wee Bee was expecting grand child. Sure she is busy with the knitting she probably has a room filled up the way she knits.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends. Again hugs to all and a super hug to those not feeling well.
> 
> I am going to get most of my hairs cut today. Should have been cut last week, but was with the grandkids, so now it is horrible. I love my short hair, but it sure does require more attention than longer hair.
> 
> ...


Hope your hair cut is what you want it to look like. Your right takes longer to fuss when hair is short.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Uh huh .http://ijr.com/opinion/2017/01/263661-fact-obama-banned-refugees-iraq-six-months-20


These protests are nothing more than the left doing everything they can to discredit Trump. They are such immature babies. Their actions say so much more about them than what they are attempting to say about Trump. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope your hair cut is what you want it to look like. Your right takes longer to fuss when hair is short.


I truly don't worry about it, at least I have hair!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-447659-1.html

The thread has a letter from the originator's son. It is worth the read, because he says what many of us believe. He is an active duty Marine. I would like to add him to our prayer lists, along with all of the others that he is serving with.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh this is priceless..............I was mocked for being polite in the Attic. Good grief those people find anything to attack a person.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh this is priceless..............I was mocked for being polite in the Attic. Good grief those people find anything to attack a person.


Remember they are a bunch of hateful women & I don't know why KP allows them to continue unless they enjoy reading what is said! No wonder people leave as we aren't protected from the AOW!

I'm getting a lot of people who are wanting me to reply on my email so I'm deleting them as thinking they are Hackers as SIL says DONT open emails if you don't know the person as they are inside your computer & get your information & friends list of emails. I don't do banking online so they couldn't get much money, but then I couldn't pay the bills if they could get access. Be careful ladies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh this is priceless..............I was mocked for being polite in the Attic. Good grief those people find anything to attack a person.


They have they will and they feel they can do or say anything. They don't know what polite is LTL.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Remember they are a bunch of hateful women & I don't know why KP allows them to continue unless they enjoy reading what is said! No wonder people leave as we aren't protected from the AOW!
> 
> I'm getting a lot of people who are wanting me to reply on my email so I'm deleting them as thinking they are Hackers as SIL says DONT open emails if you don't know the person as they are inside your computer & get your information & friends list of emails. I don't do banking online so they couldn't get much money, but then I couldn't pay the bills if they could get access. Be careful ladies.


So true Jayne with all you have said.

Not only emails but land lines and cell phones too. Newest one here is they call and they ask first thing can you hear me know. If you answer them they record your voice and then can use it to attack you by threating you to give the money . It's getting crazier and crazier out there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> These protests are nothing more than the left doing everything they can to discredit Trump. They are such immature babies. Their actions say so much more about them than what they are attempting to say about Trump. I hope that makes sense.


I understand what you are saying. They have become the protester poster children. I read some where that it has became the fab to go to protest. Must mean their life is so empty that they now are doing protester party's . :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> These protests are nothing more than the left doing everything they can to discredit Trump. They are such immature babies. Their actions say so much more about them than what they are attempting to say about Trump. I hope that makes sense.


You always make sense to me.
Look at this.
http://www.facebook.com/groups/TuckerCarlson/permalink/280820505680316/?comment_id=281158612313172&notif_t=group_comment_reply&notif_id=1485907486550929

Woman have gone crazy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You always make sense to me.
> Look at this.
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/TuckerCarlson/permalink/280820505680316/?comment_id=281158612313172&notif_t=group_comment_reply&notif_id=1485907486550929
> 
> Woman have gone crazy!


won't let me see but sign up for his face book page. I really like him. He really goes after guest when they do not answer his questions.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> won't let me see but sign up for his face book page. I really like him. He really goes after guest when they do not answer his questions.


Go to facebook and like his page. I love him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Go to facebook and like his page. I love him.


I did but nothing happen.

But then I am probably doing it wrong. I have a thing about face book it doesn't want me to know what I am doing so I am doing it the way I want too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I did but nothing happen.
> 
> But then I am probably doing it wrong. I have a thing about face book it doesn't want me to know what I am doing so I am doing it the way I want too.


I don't know then. I just added you . It may take a few hours.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know then. I just added you . It may take a few hours.


Well thank you as I would have probably or have screwed it up. I really do love face book. Keep up with the grands. Not on enough but love to see what they are up too and message them. They are so normal do not take after their grand that is for sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh this is priceless..............I was mocked for being polite in the Attic. Good grief those people find anything to attack a person.


Sorry am laughing but your description is so right on. If you say hi up there they will put you on the burner to tell you" you did not say hi right. " :sm15:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well thank you as I would have probably or have screwed it up. I really do love face book. Keep up with the grands. Not on enough but love to see what they are up too and message them. They are so normal do not take after their grand that is for sure.


I know you have great grandkids and you are normal to me. Kindred spirits.

Joeys how did work go the first few days?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you have great grandkids and you are normal to me. Kindred spirits.
> 
> Joeys how did work go the first few days?


Sure hope o.k for her weather has been bad up north snowing a lot.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So true Jayne with all you have said.
> 
> Not only emails but land lines and cell phones too. Newest one here is they call and they ask first thing can you hear me know. If you answer them they record your voice and then can use it to attack you by threating you to give the money . It's getting crazier and crazier out there.


The news is saying that if someone calls that you do not know don't answer. If they ask you a simple question and you answer (for example the word "yes"), they will tape it and use it to do something bad. That "yes" could be confirmation to get money or something. Don't know if I am explaining this correctly.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


This is a good one.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Wow, Gali you are the best! Cute!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is so sad. Goodbye to a once great organization. Both of my boys were very active in scouts. The oldest one was a leader after his service in the Navy. The youngest went to both the US and the World Jamboree. Both received the Order of the Arrow. I will no longer donate to them.
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/contributions/matt-walsh-goodbye-boy-scouts-of-america-you-spineless-cowards/


I know Joey as saw this 8 year old child on TV who was born a girl, but dresses as a boy is just sick! Take a look at the mom says a lot! At that young age, this child is so confused!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You always make sense to me.
> Look at this.
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/TuckerCarlson/permalink/280820505680316/?comment_id=281158612313172&notif_t=group_comment_reply&notif_id=1485907486550929
> 
> Woman have gone crazy!


I haven't seen his show. I'm going to have to check him out. I've seen him as a guest host or as a guest and liked what I heard.

You are in trouble CB if I always make sense to you. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

News flash................I asked a brilliant question, and can't wait for a response.

If the Democrats are still screaming about the popular vote vs the Electoral College, how do they justify and live with Super Delegates? If Bernie won a state, but Hillary got more delegates because the DNC gave them to her, why aren't the Bernie supporters screaming? And to be honest, how is having Super Delegates even fair? Thank goodness the RNC trusts their voters and (reluctantly) accept their choice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I haven't seen his show. I'm going to have to check him out. I've seen him as a guest host or as a guest and liked what I heard.
> 
> You are in trouble CB if I always make sense to you. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The news is saying that if someone calls that you do not know don't answer. If they ask you a simple question and you answer (for example the word "yes"), they will tape it and use it to do something bad. That "yes" could be confirmation to get money or something. Don't know if I am explaining this correctly.


That's it. Thanks I had it so backwards.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Oh gali that last one was perfect had me falling off the chair.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :sm09: :sm23:


I was except to his group yeah now I have a Tucker card of approval. :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is so sad. Goodbye to a once great organization. Both of my boys were very active in scouts. The oldest one was a leader after his service in the Navy. The youngest went to both the US and the World Jamboree. Both received the Order of the Arrow. I will no longer donate to them.
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/contributions/matt-walsh-goodbye-boy-scouts-of-america-you-spineless-cowards/


Life is changing fast Joey. It is hard to understand any of it any more.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was except to his group yeah now I have a Tucker card of approval. :sm23:


Yay!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> News flash................I asked a brilliant question, and can't wait for a response.
> 
> If the Democrats are still screaming about the popular vote vs the Electoral College, how do they justify and live with Super Delegates? If Bernie won a state, but Hillary got more delegates because the DNC gave them to her, why aren't the Bernie supporters screaming? And to be honest, how is having Super Delegates even fair? Thank goodness the RNC trusts their voters and (reluctantly) accept their choice.


Hold on to your hat the wind will be blowing in every direction with that group.

I can't understand how the Bernie supporters let it all go by and Bernie too. What the heck is wrong with them. If someone did that to my chose for President or if I was running for office and they did to me what they did to Bernie I would have them in court and be suing the heck out of them. I mean really Clinton can now afford to take some out of her piggy bank.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It's been a really busy week, but the shop is now closed and the remaining inventory is stacked in boxes in the basement. It's been a bittersweet experience --- so many hugs and good wishes that gave me a constant reminder of how wonderful it's been to part of such a caring community and make so many friends, but I'm also looking forward to retirement and more flexibility with my time.

It's also been a reminder of how much I hate moving! My body has rediscovered muscles that it had forgotten about and all this "stuff" that I thought might be useful someday had to be trashed or recycled. I should start clearing "stuff" out of the house while these memories are fresh in my mind :sm23: 

Now I can catch up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody! I'm back. I missed you all. I've been off knitting because of carpal tunnel, and I missed it so much I just didn't have the heart to get on KP. Now I've knitted a little and the carpal tunnel is a lot better. I can't wait to read a little and see what's been going on. Now that the election is over, I guess there's no more controversy on KP?


It's great to see you back Bonnie!! Are you back working on your blanket or have you got a smaller project to work on?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my gosh! I just heard from WendyBee!!!! She's fine - very very busy knitting. She sent me a newsy email and asked me to forward to all of you. She'd love to be in touch by email. She left KP because of - you know - the reason a lot of nice people leave.
> 
> I have some of your email addresses, but if you'd like to get WendyBee's message, PM me your email address and I'll forward it. If you'd rather not put it on a PM, let me know and I'll PM mine to you! If I have your email address, you'll get the message tomorrow. I'd do it tonight, but it's getting late. She sounded great. I'm telling you, I was really concerned that she had perished in the floods they had! She has such an interesting lifestyle - collecting rainwater, cooking for her neighbor - lots of interesting things to share.
> 
> That's all for tonight. Sweet dreams!


Good to hear that she's ok


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends. Again hugs to all and a super hug to those not feeling well.
> 
> I am going to get most of my hairs cut today. Should have been cut last week, but was with the grandkids, so now it is horrible. I love my short hair, but it sure does require more attention than longer hair.
> 
> ...


Hope your parents are doing ok LTL.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Oh this is priceless..............I was mocked for being polite in the Attic. Good grief those people find anything to attack a person.


I can't say that I'm surprised, courtesy and respect are in short supply


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I am tired. Six hours seems a long time. As soon as I came home, fixed a cup of coffee, looked at my lap top and fell asleep. Woke up to find a cold cup of coffee.


Hope that you're pacing yourself Joey


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WCK, I didn't know you were closing your shop, but good luck in your retirement. Did you say you were moving too? I hope I don't ever move, but I must clean out my hobby things when I get home as I don't have many crafts here & the uncluttered house is nice! Friends have given me their crafts when they either got tired or were unable to do them so I couldn't resist the nice items but I've got too much. I brought counted crosstitch with me that doesn't take up much room! This place is very small but has necessary living space.

It is warming up this week so I'll be outside as much as possible on the porch. Also in the pool which seems to help me breathe but only after 4 pm so no sunburn!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> WCK, I didn't know you were closing your shop, but good luck in your retirement. Did you say you were moving too? I hope I don't ever move, big I must clean out my hobby things when I get home as I don't have many crafts here & the uncluttered house is nice! Friends have given me their crafts when they either got tired or were unable to do them so I couldn't resist the nice items but I've got too much. I brought counted crosstitch with me that doesn't take up much room! This place is very small but has necessary living space.
> 
> It is warming up this week so I'll be outside as much as possible on the porch. Also in the pool which seems to help me breathe but only after 4 pm so no sunburn!


Happy retirement, WCK.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning friends!

Well at least you won't have unwelcomed KP people to deal with WCK!!!!

Have a play day. Doing a lot of spinning, then may do some felting. Waiting for my very very very tiny needles (0000) to arrive so I can attempt a new 10 year project.

Off to watch the circus, aka the Democrats boycotting committee meetings!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been a really busy week, but the shop is now closed and the remaining inventory is stacked in boxes in the basement. It's been a bittersweet experience --- so many hugs and good wishes that gave me a constant reminder of how wonderful it's been to part of such a caring community and make so many friends, but I'm also looking forward to retirement and more flexibility with my time.
> 
> It's also been a reminder of how much I hate moving! My body has rediscovered muscles that it had forgotten about and all this "stuff" that I thought might be useful someday had to be trashed or recycled. I should start clearing "stuff" out of the house while these memories are fresh in my mind :sm23:
> 
> Now I can catch up.


You were a blessing to your customers. I know you will continue to be a blessing just somewhere else.

Enjoy your retirement after you clear your memories . :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> WCK, I didn't know you were closing your shop, but good luck in your retirement. Did you say you were moving too? I hope I don't ever move, but I must clean out my hobby things when I get home as I don't have many crafts here & the uncluttered house is nice! Friends have given me their crafts when they either got tired or were unable to do them so I couldn't resist the nice items but I've got too much. I brought counted crosstitch with me that doesn't take up much room! This place is very small but has necessary living space.
> 
> It is warming up this week so I'll be outside as much as possible on the porch. Also in the pool which seems to help me breathe but only after 4 pm so no sunburn!


Enjoy your porch. The salt air is great. I love Florida! Your work is always perfect Janie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends!
> 
> Well at least you won't have unwelcomed KP people to deal with WCK!!!!
> 
> ...


 :sm23: on both of what you said.

Can you share a pic of your spinning? I want to see your spinning wheel too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> WCK, I didn't know you were closing your shop, but good luck in your retirement. Did you say you were moving too? I hope I don't ever move, but I must clean out my hobby things when I get home as I don't have many crafts here & the uncluttered house is nice! Friends have given me their crafts when they either got tired or were unable to do them so I couldn't resist the nice items but I've got too much. I brought counted crosstitch with me that doesn't take up much room! This place is very small but has necessary living space.
> 
> It is warming up this week so I'll be outside as much as possible on the porch. Also in the pool which seems to help me breathe but only after 4 pm so no sunburn!


Thanks Janie. We only moved leftover yarn and furnishings out of the store, but I dread the thought of having to move from the house someday. We have way too much stuff and I really should start to clear things out.

I love the Precious Moments cross stitch, looks like you've made good progress on it! Good to hear that it's warming up so you can spend more time in the pool.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy retirement, WCK.


Thanks LL. How are you doing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends!
> 
> Well at least you won't have unwelcomed KP people to deal with WCK!!!!
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoyed your play day. What are you making with those tiny needles?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You were a blessing to your customers. I know you will continue to be a blessing just somewhere else.
> 
> Enjoy your retirement after you clear your memories . :sm24:


Thanks CB. Annie and I are going for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

true for our dogs too


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> true for our dogs too


So true thank you what's a retired lady like you still doing up?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Been reading Jokims post from a long time back. Don't know why I am think of her and missing her but I am. Getting off it is late and I am tired.

God Bless all tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So true thank you what's a retired lady like you still doing up?


 :sm23: hey, I'm on Pacific Time, it's still early here


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Been reading Jokims post from a long time back. Don't know why I am think of her and missing her but I am. Getting off it is late and I am tired.
> 
> God Bless all tonight and tomorrow.


I think of her often and miss her too. Sleep well Yarnie


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks LL. How are you doing?


I'm doing fine WCK. Company coming today. They arrive by flight this morning and stay until
Sunday. Then I have more company coming on Sunday till Tuesday. When it rains it pours. 
Cooking a lot.

How are you doing today.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Been reading Jokims post from a long time back. Don't know why I am think of her and missing her but I am. Getting off it is late and I am tired.
> 
> God Bless all tonight and tomorrow.


Yarnlady, I wish Jokim was still here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Been reading Jokims post from a long time back. Don't know why I am think of her and missing her but I am. Getting off it is late and I am tired.
> 
> God Bless all tonight and tomorrow.


It has been a little over a year since Jokim went to be with the Lord. Maybe that is why you are remembering her. I miss her too. Especially at night when we chat before we go to bed.♥ She is happy so we are happy for her. No pain, no tears.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

May we all be strengthened by His Grace.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> May we all be strengthened by His Grace.
> Have a great day everyone!


You too! CB!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, Jokim was a great Denim lady & we all miss her! I still kept her picture as what a beautiful lady inside & out! May she rest in Peace in God's name Amen!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Jokim was a great Denim lady & we all miss her! I still kept her picture as what a beautiful lady inside & out! May she rest in Peace in God's name Amen!


I hope she hears us.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi All!
I've been away for a bit more than two years. They have been rough on me. I retired early-too much stress, then I lost a dog-still miss him terribly. Got a new puppy but soon after I suffered a debilitating bout of depression. I was on a med that I had to get off of as it wasn't helping me but giving all kinds of side effects that weren't pleasant. Withdrawal from it was very rough. Spent six weeks decreasing dose then went off and still had two weeks of extreme withdrawal. Slept a lot to not have to deal with the symptoms. All I can say is never take Effexor! Felt a bit better for a few months, then my left hand had a breakdown, no injury, just mowing the yard and had some symptoms of trigger finger. Then deep deep depression, my daughter saved my life. I couldn't leave this world but I wanted to. Went to a psych nurse, she did a dna test to see if any meds were off limits to me, or not recommended. Got on a new med and am feeling much better, more hopeful. Had surgery on my hand but it didn't improve much right away (I had had the same surgery on my right hand and it helped right away) but with use it is slowly getting a bit better. I finally picked up knitting and did a couple of dish cloths. I get stiff but knit a while and stretch it a while-so I can knit again! Yea! I'm wanting to get out my knitting machines and finally learn them. Now that I'm not working I can devote more time to getting back to it. Back last summer I decided I could no longer take care of my dogs the way they deserved and rehomed two of them. I still have my 15yo ShihTzu, Tedi, she is the light f my life. She is the last dog I have that my late husband knew. I'm not sure what will come when she passes, but I am enjoying having just her to take care of. Maybe adopting an older dog. Maybe not. Who knows what life will throw at you, but leaving voluntarily isn't the answer. 
I was glad to see this thread still on here. I'm saddened to hear of a member's passing though. Even though we may never meet we still get attached to people we converse with often.
Anyway I'm glad to be back and I'll get caught up eventually!


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Thank you for posting this; it reminded me of my precious little daddy, who went to be with the Lord long time ago.



west coast kitty said:


> I think of her often and miss her too. Sleep well Yarnie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Hi All!
> I've been away for a bit more than two years. They have been rough on me. I retired early-too much stress, then I lost a dog-still miss him terribly. Got a new puppy but soon after I suffered a debilitating bout of depression. I was on a med that I had to get off of as it wasn't helping me but giving all kinds of side effects that weren't pleasant. Withdrawal from it was very rough. Spent six weeks decreasing dose then went off and still had two weeks of extreme withdrawal. Slept a lot to not have to deal with the symptoms. All I can say is never take Effexor! Felt a bit better for a few months, then my left hand had a breakdown, no injury, just mowing the yard and had some symptoms of trigger finger. Then deep deep depression, my daughter saved my life. I couldn't leave this world but I wanted to. Went to a psych nurse, she did a dna test to see if any meds were off limits to me, or not recommended. Got on a new med and am feeling much better, more hopeful. Had surgery on my hand but it didn't improve much right away (I had had the same surgery on my right hand and it helped right away) but with use it is slowly getting a bit better. I finally picked up knitting and did a couple of dish cloths. I get stiff but knit a while and stretch it a while-so I can knit again! Yea! I'm wanting to get out my knitting machines and finally learn them. Now that I'm not working I can devote more time to getting back to it. Back last summer I decided I could no longer take care of my dogs the way they deserved and rehomed two of them. I still have my 15yo ShihTzu, Tedi, she is the light f my life. She is the last dog I have that my late husband knew. I'm not sure what will come when she passes, but I am enjoying having just her to take care of. Maybe adopting an older dog. Maybe not. Who knows what life will throw at you, but leaving voluntarily isn't the answer.
> I was glad to see this thread still on here. I'm saddened to hear of a member's passing though. Even though we may never meet we still get attached to people we converse with often.
> Anyway I'm glad to be back and I'll get caught up eventually!


Sorry for all you have been through but glad that you came back.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> Thank you for posting this; it reminded me of my precious little daddy, who went to be with the Lord long time ago.


We never forget them we keep them alive in our memories.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So just imagine this.

It is Wed. I thought oh I should make an angel food cake had the mix for it.

Old pan was sent away bought a new one a while back. It was cheap so bought it and not thinking bought it.

Now I do all the mixing boxes tells me too. Proud of myself, then notice something I forgot. Old pan had metal legs so you would not need to place over bottle. So I check and can not find a bottle to fix over hole, the hole is to small. Oh well just put the cake in oven and figure I will find some thing to put it over. About 20 minutes left decide must find something. So enlist love of my life, big mistake. 
He tends to want to over think everything. So what does he decide on a wooden dowel. It has no base to it. He can not understand why it won't work. Show cake is done and he puts dowel in a holder of shorts. I tell him it will not work, and guess what. It didn't and cake all over counter. But that's not all cake was not done. Why because I decided to add bits of peppermint to mix. Son when talking to him said that may be why it wasn't done. So I cleaned up the mess. So I thought to heck with it I will make chocolate chip cookies. I had some dark chocolate chips and did not have Hersey recipe for cookies just brownies . Well I did not want brownies so on to the internet and go to Hersey site. Oh good recipe and even use dark chocolate chips. So I print it out get everything will need out and look at recipe what half of it is missing. The important part the ingredients. So back to computer to Hersey site and print it again what no ingredients again. So took pencil and wrote it out.
Now moving along of course I did not have lite brown sugar to bad dark will do, of course I wanted to have soft butter but was hard. So hey microwave it. So of course I had butter puddle . So of course I did not check mixer when plugging it in. Did you know that butter and eggs and sugar can be messy. Well it is. But I was determine that I would have something done that was bake just call me Betty Crocker with out the Betty. So after cleaning up second mess and a redo of cookies went into oven. Finial I finish and had chocolate chip cookies. Believe it or not they were kind of good.

So yesterday we went angel food pan hunting about third store I found one with the little metal stands so I won't need a bottle or my hubby's dowel. 

Guess what else I found a new yarn shop oh heaven if only baking was as easy as finding a new yarn shop.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So just imagine this.
> 
> It is Wed. I thought oh I should make an angel food cake had the mix for it.
> 
> ...


You could always use 3 or 4 coffee mugs and space them so the rim of 
your cake pan sits on them instead of the little metal tabs. Of course it wouldn't have made a difference for you today! lol I guess you just needed chocolate.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> You could always use 3 or 4 coffee mugs and space them so the rim of
> your cake pan sits on them instead of the little metal tabs. Of course it wouldn't have made a difference for you today! lol I guess you just needed chocolate.


Yes I did need chocolate should have just open the bag of chocolate chips and ate them. :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm doing fine WCK. Company coming today. They arrive by flight this morning and stay until
> Sunday. Then I have more company coming on Sunday till Tuesday. When it rains it pours.
> Cooking a lot.
> 
> How are you doing today.


It's a good thing that you like to entertain and cook!! I made chicken tikka massla yesterday, but cheated - the sauce came from a jar.

We had a surprise snow day today, the forecast only called for rain. It's cold too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Hi All!
> I've been away for a bit more than two years. They have been rough on me. I retired early-too much stress, then I lost a dog-still miss him terribly. Got a new puppy but soon after I suffered a debilitating bout of depression. I was on a med that I had to get off of as it wasn't helping me but giving all kinds of side effects that weren't pleasant. Withdrawal from it was very rough. Spent six weeks decreasing dose then went off and still had two weeks of extreme withdrawal. Slept a lot to not have to deal with the symptoms. All I can say is never take Effexor! Felt a bit better for a few months, then my left hand had a breakdown, no injury, just mowing the yard and had some symptoms of trigger finger. Then deep deep depression, my daughter saved my life. I couldn't leave this world but I wanted to. Went to a psych nurse, she did a dna test to see if any meds were off limits to me, or not recommended. Got on a new med and am feeling much better, more hopeful. Had surgery on my hand but it didn't improve much right away (I had had the same surgery on my right hand and it helped right away) but with use it is slowly getting a bit better. I finally picked up knitting and did a couple of dish cloths. I get stiff but knit a while and stretch it a while-so I can knit again! Yea! I'm wanting to get out my knitting machines and finally learn them. Now that I'm not working I can devote more time to getting back to it. Back last summer I decided I could no longer take care of my dogs the way they deserved and rehomed two of them. I still have my 15yo ShihTzu, Tedi, she is the light f my life. She is the last dog I have that my late husband knew. I'm not sure what will come when she passes, but I am enjoying having just her to take care of. Maybe adopting an older dog. Maybe not. Who knows what life will throw at you, but leaving voluntarily isn't the answer.
> I was glad to see this thread still on here. I'm saddened to hear of a member's passing though. Even though we may never meet we still get attached to people we converse with often.
> Anyway I'm glad to be back and I'll get caught up eventually!


Bless your heart . You have really gone thru a lot. I am glad you feel well enough to post again. Welcome back.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Hi All!
> I've been away for a bit more than two years. They have been rough on me. I retired early-too much stress, then I lost a dog-still miss him terribly. Got a new puppy but soon after I suffered a debilitating bout of depression. I was on a med that I had to get off of as it wasn't helping me but giving all kinds of side effects that weren't pleasant. Withdrawal from it was very rough. Spent six weeks decreasing dose then went off and still had two weeks of extreme withdrawal. Slept a lot to not have to deal with the symptoms. All I can say is never take Effexor! Felt a bit better for a few months, then my left hand had a breakdown, no injury, just mowing the yard and had some symptoms of trigger finger. Then deep deep depression, my daughter saved my life. I couldn't leave this world but I wanted to. Went to a psych nurse, she did a dna test to see if any meds were off limits to me, or not recommended. Got on a new med and am feeling much better, more hopeful. Had surgery on my hand but it didn't improve much right away (I had had the same surgery on my right hand and it helped right away) but with use it is slowly getting a bit better. I finally picked up knitting and did a couple of dish cloths. I get stiff but knit a while and stretch it a while-so I can knit again! Yea! I'm wanting to get out my knitting machines and finally learn them. Now that I'm not working I can devote more time to getting back to it. Back last summer I decided I could no longer take care of my dogs the way they deserved and rehomed two of them. I still have my 15yo ShihTzu, Tedi, she is the light f my life. She is the last dog I have that my late husband knew. I'm not sure what will come when she passes, but I am enjoying having just her to take care of. Maybe adopting an older dog. Maybe not. Who knows what life will throw at you, but leaving voluntarily isn't the answer.
> I was glad to see this thread still on here. I'm saddened to hear of a member's passing though. Even though we may never meet we still get attached to people we converse with often.
> Anyway I'm glad to be back and I'll get caught up eventually!


Sorry to hear that you've had your struggles the last couple of years, but sounds like you're moving in the right direction. Our pets give us a lot of comfort. Hope you continue to improve.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So just imagine this.
> 
> It is Wed. I thought oh I should make an angel food cake had the mix for it.
> 
> ...


LOL sorry but I had to laugh. You are writing your own book so now I can rest. :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

MsKathy said:


> Thank you for posting this; it reminded me of my precious little daddy, who went to be with the Lord long time ago.


They are always with us as long as we remember them❤


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a good thing that you like to entertain and cook!! I made chicken tikka massla yesterday, but cheated - the sauce came from a jar.
> 
> We had a surprise snow day today, the forecast only called for rain. It's cold too.


I bet your DH loved it and didn't care if you cheated. It wasn't really cheating tho.

You are really having winter this year. We are not. Up and down. It was cold today but suppose to be 77 midweek.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry for all you have been through but glad that you came back.


Thanks, I'm glad I'm back too! I forgot how nice this forum is!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry to hear that you've had your struggles the last couple of years, but sounds like you're moving in the right direction. Our pets give us a lot of comfort. Hope you continue to improve.


Thanks a lot. This forum boosts my mood!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bless your heart . You have really gone thru a lot. I am glad you feel well enough to post again. Welcome back.


Thanks so much Country!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So just imagine this.
> 
> It is Wed. I thought oh I should make an angel food cake had the mix for it.
> 
> ...


 :sm09: I think your book could compete with CBs!! Cookies are tougher than angel food cake; did you serve the cake with fruit or sauce?

A new yarn shop!! bonus!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I think it is a full moon. Awooooo. Just sayin'. :sm05:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I bet your DH loved it and didn't care if you cheated. It wasn't really cheating tho.
> 
> You are really having winter this year. We are not. Up and down. It was cold today but suppose to be 77 midweek.


Annie and I were going for lunch today but postponed until Mon or Tue; she has a very short, steep driveway and her car has a hard time getting up when it snows and the side roads hadn't been plowed either. It will probably be gone by the end of the weekend. 77 would be the perfect summer day for me!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Annie and I were going for lunch today but postponed until Mon or Tue; she has a very short, steep driveway and her car has a hard time getting up when it snows and the side roads hadn't been plowed either. It will probably be gone by the end of the weekend. 77 would be the perfect summer day for me!


I had wondered how your lunch went. Good think you postponed the lunch date.

Seventy seven is great but you can't get used to one day cold next day hot.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm09: I think your book could compete with CBs!! Cookies are tougher than angel food cake; did you serve the cake with fruit or sauce?
> 
> A new yarn shop!! bonus!


No sauce or fruit just pick pieces off the counter and eat the parts that were done. The rest well clean up was a good thing.

But the butter sugar eggs were a bit harder. I mean who would in their right mind would not check to see if mixer was off or on before plugging it in. Or at least have the sense to not put beaters into small bowl and I mean on high yet.

Boy now that was a mess.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think it is a full moon. Awooooo. Just sayin'. :sm05:


Well I for one do not need a full moon I can go off at 1/4 moon .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think it is a full moon. Awooooo. Just sayin'. :sm05:


Maybe it's just as well that I haven't had much time lately :sm23:

There was a huge pool table in the basement that came with the house. It sometimes got used when we had visitors, but now I'm using it to sort yarn - and it works great! Lots more counting and organizing to do, the wall is lined with boxes :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I for one do not need a full moon I can go off at 1/4 moon .


Well I wasn't talking about you. :sm23: Seems like some can do only 1/16 of a moon. :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe it's just as well that I haven't had much time lately :sm23:
> 
> There was a huge pool table in the basement that came with the house. It sometimes got used when we had visitors, but now I'm using it to sort yarn - and it works great! Lots more counting and organizing to do, the wall is lined with boxes :sm16:


Yes but now you have more time to see the howling.

Great having a work table like that. Do you have to do inventory for taxes? Or your own personal reasons? I bet you could sell some yarn on KP.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well I wasn't talking about you. :sm23: Seems like some can do only 1/16 of a moon. :sm16:


Well hold on long enough I will get to 1/16.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes but now you have more time to see the howling.
> 
> Great having a work table like that. Do you have to do inventory for taxes? Or your own personal reasons? I bet you could sell some yarn on KP.


I don't think the howling is going to stop any time soon, whatever stage the moon is at :sm23:

Yes, have to do inventory for taxes. Some I'll keep for knitting and weaving; some gets sent to Mom; some will be "donations in kind" eligible for tax receipts; some donated outright and some sold. I was still selling yarn just before sealing the boxes :sm23: and customers have also given me lists to check for when I unpack the boxes -- we have our addicts too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Why would you ever use a pool table to play pool? We were given a used one shortly after we moved into our new house. I put a cardboard grid in it and cut my fabric there. But it was to hard on my back to bend over. So we took the legs off and built shelves under it to raise it to the right height. Then put a 4X8 sheet of plywood on top. I now have the plastic (grid) cutting boards on top. I can use a rotary cutter on them. Then the space between the pool table surface and the plywood, is storage for my quilting templates. The shelves are used for patterns and sewing notions. It is also a good place to sort yarn. Our youngest son (age 38) has never played pool on that table. When the kids were little and until I went back to work when he was 10, most of the kids clothes were made using that table. My husbands and mine also.
> 
> I have plans, as soon as tax season is over and I can easily use the stairs, I will do more sewing. Nice thought, but I have thought thoughts before!


Sounds like the perfect use for a pool table! I think this one will have to stay with the house again when we move -- it's huge and heavy.

How was your first week back at work?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a good thing that you like to entertain and cook!! I made chicken tikka massla yesterday, but cheated - the sauce came from a jar.
> 
> We had a surprise snow day today, the forecast only called for rain. It's cold too.


I bet your tikka masala was delicious. I love it no matter where it comes from.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends.

All is sunny and chilly here. Probably will need to start a fire in a few hours, just because.

My friend made me a coffee mug that says "Liberal Tears, still warm". I laughed to hard I nearly dropped my felting project.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Why would you ever use a pool table to play pool? We were given a used one shortly after we moved into our new house. I put a cardboard grid in it and cut my fabric there. But it was to hard on my back to bend over. So we took the legs off and built shelves under it to raise it to the right height. Then put a 4X8 sheet of plywood on top. I now have the plastic (grid) cutting boards on top. I can use a rotary cutter on them. Then the space between the pool table surface and the plywood, is storage for my quilting templates. The shelves are used for patterns and sewing notions. It is also a good place to sort yarn. Our youngest son (age 38) has never played pool on that table. When the kids were little and until I went back to work when he was 10, most of the kids clothes were made using that table. My husbands and mine also.
> 
> I have plans, as soon as tax season is over and I can easily use the stairs, I will do more sewing. Nice thought, but I have thought thoughts before!


Oh great now I want a pool table.

I know what you mean about having those thoughts. I do too much thinking about what I want to do. Most of it is just thoughts. :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> All is sunny and chilly here. Probably will need to start a fire in a few hours, just because.
> 
> My friend made me a coffee mug that says "Liberal Tears, still warm". I laughed to hard I nearly dropped my felting project.


 :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Another snow day for us and it's expected to continue for the next few days; glad that I don't have to go anywhere. The power went out overnight but was back on by the time we got up this morning.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Solo are there snake catchers in OK?

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/a-texas-boy-found-a-rattlesnake-in-a-toilet-then-a-snake-catcher-found-23-more


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo are there snake catchers in OK?


How awful!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another snow day for us and it's expected to continue for the next few days; glad that I don't have to go anywhere. The power went out overnight but was back on by the time we got up this morning.


Your pellet stove is getting a work out. Isn't it nice to be able to stay home when it snows?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I bet your tikka masala was delicious. I love it no matter where it comes from.


What are you serving your guest. Has to be something really good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> All is sunny and chilly here. Probably will need to start a fire in a few hours, just because.
> 
> My friend made me a coffee mug that says "Liberal Tears, still warm". I laughed to hard I nearly dropped my felting project.


Oh my what a good friend you have. :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another snow day for us and it's expected to continue for the next few days; glad that I don't have to go anywhere. The power went out overnight but was back on by the time we got up this morning.


that's not good snow and more snow. Glad power is back on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo are there snake catchers in OK?
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/a-texas-boy-found-a-rattlesnake-in-a-toilet-then-a-snake-catcher-found-23-more


Oh that is where Mr. Silters is hanging out. Watch out Solo. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is where Mr. Silters is hanging out. Watch out Solo. :sm16:


I sure hope that it's "MR" Slithers and not "MRS" Slithers :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your pellet stove is getting a work out. Isn't it nice to be able to stay home when it snows?


Thankfully the power has stayed on today so the stove is getting a very good work out. Forecast is calling for more snow til Tue. There have been lots of accidents, another good reason to stay in.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How was your day Yarnie? Did you still have sunshine today?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day Yarnie? Did you still have sunshine today?


Spent the day cleaning think I got time of year mix up not time for spring cleaning. But am doing it any way. Sun yes sun three days of it now , it is so nice to see.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Why would you ever use a pool table to play pool? We were given a used one shortly after we moved into our new house. I put a cardboard grid in it and cut my fabric there. But it was to hard on my back to bend over. So we took the legs off and built shelves under it to raise it to the right height. Then put a 4X8 sheet of plywood on top. I now have the plastic (grid) cutting boards on top. I can use a rotary cutter on them. Then the space between the pool table surface and the plywood, is storage for my quilting templates. The shelves are used for patterns and sewing notions. It is also a good place to sort yarn. Our youngest son (age 38) has never played pool on that table. When the kids were little and until I went back to work when he was 10, most of the kids clothes were made using that table. My husbands and mine also.
> 
> I have plans, as soon as tax season is over and I can easily use the stairs, I will do more sewing. Nice thought, but I have thought thoughts before!


Hi All! Joey, I didn't know you quilted. I used to quilt a lot and sew clothes a lot, too. I have boxes of quilting scraps I have been dragging around for years, waiting on that magical day I might do some more. They are all washed and pressed and in color coded boxes. That pool table sounds like my kind of furniture. (Thought I needed a break from where I have been lately. lol) Sure is a different spirit in here.

:sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> Hi All! Joey, I didn't know you quilted. I used to quilt a lot and sew clothes a lot, too. I have boxes of quilting scraps I have been dragging around for years, waiting on that magical day I might do some more. They are all washed and pressed and in color coded boxes. That pool table sounds like my kind of furniture. (Thought I needed a break from where I have been lately. lol) Sure is a different spirit in here.
> 
> :sm02:


My GS had me buy him material for a quilt for him. Still in the sack since last Sept. That is the reason I haven't started no room to cut it out.

Good to have you here. The other place is not much fun. :sm16:


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Hi CB! That sounds like me! I got all the pieces cut out for a wedding ring quilt for my daughter and the first husband. He is ancient history. The quilt pieces are still in the box. Maybe I could make it now for her and the current husband. He might be a keeper. lol. You sure are right about that other place. If you go there, have your loins girded up!



Country Bumpkins said:


> My GS had me buy him material for a quilt for him. Still in the sack since last Sept. That is the reason I haven't started no room to cut it out.
> 
> Good to have you here. The other place is not much fun. :sm16:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> Hi CB! That sounds like me! I got all the pieces cut out for a wedding ring quilt for my daughter and the first husband. He is ancient history. The quilt pieces are still in the box. Maybe I could make it now for her and the current husband. He might be a keeper. lol. You sure are right about that other place. If you go there, have your loins girded up!


Hi, Ms.Kathy. I been away for a while, coming back to this "happy place!" I love this place and all the friends on here, now including you!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends
Not much going on here. Did some knitting, then got bored, so I started something else. I bought these Christmas tree wooden ornaments that you do a very simple cross stitch on them. It is taking me longer to thread the needle then to do the cross stitch. The yarn is three plied and sparkly, so not easy to thread. And can't use a larger needle because the wood has tiny holes in it to do the cross stitch. No wonder they were on sale! But they are a nice distraction until I go back to my knitting.

hugs


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So just imagine this.
> 
> It is Wed. I thought oh I should make an angel food cake had the mix for it.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, Yarnie, Yarnie... I would have just eaten some of the chocolate and be done with it all. :sm02: :sm02: After baking an angel food cake once, I also didn't have something to hang the cake on so I just left it cool like a normal cake. It worked out fine so to this day I don't bother with hanging the cake upside down. Do you know why it needs to be done? If you weren't looking for a new baking pan, you wouldn't have found the new LYS. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Hi All!
> I've been away for a bit more than two years. They have been rough on me. I retired early-too much stress, then I lost a dog-still miss him terribly. Got a new puppy but soon after I suffered a debilitating bout of depression. I was on a med that I had to get off of as it wasn't helping me but giving all kinds of side effects that weren't pleasant. Withdrawal from it was very rough. Spent six weeks decreasing dose then went off and still had two weeks of extreme withdrawal. Slept a lot to not have to deal with the symptoms. All I can say is never take Effexor! Felt a bit better for a few months, then my left hand had a breakdown, no injury, just mowing the yard and had some symptoms of trigger finger. Then deep deep depression, my daughter saved my life. I couldn't leave this world but I wanted to. Went to a psych nurse, she did a dna test to see if any meds were off limits to me, or not recommended. Got on a new med and am feeling much better, more hopeful. Had surgery on my hand but it didn't improve much right away (I had had the same surgery on my right hand and it helped right away) but with use it is slowly getting a bit better. I finally picked up knitting and did a couple of dish cloths. I get stiff but knit a while and stretch it a while-so I can knit again! Yea! I'm wanting to get out my knitting machines and finally learn them. Now that I'm not working I can devote more time to getting back to it. Back last summer I decided I could no longer take care of my dogs the way they deserved and rehomed two of them. I still have my 15yo ShihTzu, Tedi, she is the light f my life. She is the last dog I have that my late husband knew. I'm not sure what will come when she passes, but I am enjoying having just her to take care of. Maybe adopting an older dog. Maybe not. Who knows what life will throw at you, but leaving voluntarily isn't the answer.
> I was glad to see this thread still on here. I'm saddened to hear of a member's passing though. Even though we may never meet we still get attached to people we converse with often.
> Anyway I'm glad to be back and I'll get caught up eventually!


Sorry for what you have been going through. I'm glad that you decided to return to KP and our little group.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a good thing that you like to entertain and cook!! I made chicken tikka massla yesterday, but cheated - the sauce came from a jar.
> 
> We had a surprise snow day today, the forecast only called for rain. It's cold too.


One plus of being retired is you don't have to worry about getting to work in bad weather. Something to be said for just rolling over and going back to sleep.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Why would you ever use a pool table to play pool? We were given a used one shortly after we moved into our new house. I put a cardboard grid in it and cut my fabric there. But it was to hard on my back to bend over. So we took the legs off and built shelves under it to raise it to the right height. Then put a 4X8 sheet of plywood on top. I now have the plastic (grid) cutting boards on top. I can use a rotary cutter on them. Then the space between the pool table surface and the plywood, is storage for my quilting templates. The shelves are used for patterns and sewing notions. It is also a good place to sort yarn. Our youngest son (age 38) has never played pool on that table. When the kids were little and until I went back to work when he was 10, most of the kids clothes were made using that table. My husbands and mine also.
> 
> I have plans, as soon as tax season is over and I can easily use the stairs, I will do more sewing. Nice thought, but I have thought thoughts before!


What a terrific repurposing of the pool table.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo are there snake catchers in OK?
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/a-texas-boy-found-a-rattlesnake-in-a-toilet-then-a-snake-catcher-found-23-more


I saw that article the other day and decided I didn't want to know what else was found. I should have listened to my little voice this time. :sm13: :sm13: I don't know about the snake catchers, probably. I might start walking around the house with garden tools myself. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is where Mr. Silters is hanging out. Watch out Solo. :sm16:


Trust me Yarnie, I always check before I sit. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I sure hope that it's "MR" Slithers and not "MRS" Slithers :sm23:


Just think WCK, now that you are retired you'll have more time to spend with your new pet (of course it has to be caught first).


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Sorry for what you have been going through. I'm glad that you decided to return to KP and our little group.


I have enjoyed being on KP for the last little bit. I just want to get moving again, get my knitting going and also getting my knitting my machine out and finally learning it! It's just nice getting my spirits back.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I have enjoyed being on KP for the last little bit. I just want to get moving again, get my knitting going and also getting my knitting my machine out and finally learning it! It's just nice getting my spirits back.
> Thanks so much!


It is terrible to be down in spirits. I am glad you are making your way back to us. Lord Bless.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WOW just wow!
http://www.wnd.com/2017/01/planned-parenthood-we-dont-do-prenatal-services/
This makes me ill.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, Ms.Kathy. I been away for a while, coming back to this "happy place!" I love this place and all the friends on here, now including you!


Hi Bonnie, I'm not an American football fan (actually, not much of a Canadian football fan either) but I heard your team was playing today. Hope they won.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> One plus of being retired is you don't have to worry about getting to work in bad weather. Something to be said for just rolling over and going back to sleep.


So true! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I have enjoyed being on KP for the last little bit. I just want to get moving again, get my knitting going and also getting my knitting my machine out and finally learning it! It's just nice getting my spirits back.
> Thanks so much!


Good for you! What type of projects do you like to make? I've never used a knitting machine, but am planning to start weaving with a table loom. I took basic lessons about 30 years ago, but haven't done anything since.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> Not much going on here. Did some knitting, then got bored, so I started something else. I bought these Christmas tree wooden ornaments that you do a very simple cross stitch on them. It is taking me longer to thread the needle then to do the cross stitch. The yarn is three plied and sparkly, so not easy to thread. And can't use a larger needle because the wood has tiny holes in it to do the cross stitch. No wonder they were on sale! But they are a nice distraction until I go back to my knitting.
> 
> hugs


I had the same experience just last week. I picked up a new counted cross-stitch and took forever threading the needle! It had the skinniest eye! I bought a needle threader for next time. Your project sounds like a real challenge.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Bonnie, I'm not an American football fan (actually, not much of a Canadian football fan either) but I heard your team was playing today. Hope they won.


Thanks. We had a great time. Our son and his family came to watch. The food was good, but the Falcons lost a heartbreaker in over-time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WOW just wow!
> http://www.wnd.com/2017/01/planned-parenthood-we-dont-do-prenatal-services/
> This makes me ill.


 :sm06:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good for you! What type of projects do you like to make? I've never used a knitting machine, but am planning to start weaving with a table loom. I took basic lessons about 30 years ago, but haven't done anything since.


There were some looms on Amazon, and I thought about getting one. I'd love to hear about your projects on the loom and how you like doing it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good for you! What type of projects do you like to make? I've never used a knitting machine, but am planning to start weaving with a table loom. I took basic lessons about 30 years ago, but haven't done anything since.


Awful, isn't it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks. We had a great time. Our son and his family came to watch. The food was good, but the Falcons lost a heartbreaker in over-time.


Sorry about that; but if it went to overtime, it must have been an exciting game.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> All is sunny and chilly here. Probably will need to start a fire in a few hours, just because.
> 
> My friend made me a coffee mug that says "Liberal Tears, still warm". I laughed to hard I nearly dropped my felting project.


 I love it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> There were some looms on Amazon, and I thought about getting one. I'd love to hear about your projects on the loom and how you like doing it.


We have a very active spinners & weavers guild and I've got to know many of them quite well and they make such beautiful things. A couple of friends want to join me in taking some classes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I have enjoyed being on KP for the last little bit. I just want to get moving again, get my knitting going and also getting my knitting my machine out and finally learning it! It's just nice getting my spirits back.
> Thanks so much!


I'm glad to hear you're feeling better. Welcome back - good luck with your knitting. I'm also trying to ease back (carpal tunnel) - it takes patience, doesn't it? Best of luck to you - I hope we'll both be knitting up a storm soon!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a very active spinners & weavers guild and I've got to know many of them quite well and they make such beautiful things. A couple of friends want to join me in taking some classes.


That sounds like the way to go - classes. I love the wall hangings I've seen. It sounds like you're well set for a productive retirement, WCK!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry about that; but if it went to overtime, it must have been an exciting game.


We were ahead 28-3 at half-time. We were jubilant! It was only the second Super Bowl for the Falcons in 19 years. Then it all went downhill. Aaarrrgh! Thanks for the sympathy. I think we're over it, but the poor team.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You do know they only won by 2 inches. That pass that didn't quite touch the ground.


Hey for guys that is a lot


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You do know they only won by 2 inches. That pass that didn't quite touch the ground.


PS: The ball does not have to touch the ground nor the player be in the end zone, the ball only has to 'break the plane' or cross over the goal line.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I referred to the pass that was juggled by 2 or 3 Falcons before the Patriot secured it 2 inches above the ground.


You are so right! Before they ran the slow motion I didn't believe it was a completed pass! Boy was I wrong! I really wasn't cheering for either team, but I felt bad for the Falcons. I thought they would win before the game because of the way they won the NFC championship. Anyway it was a great game.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good for you! What type of projects do you like to make? I've never used a knitting machine, but am planning to start weaving with a table loom. I took basic lessons about 30 years ago, but haven't done anything since.


I like challenging projects with a more simple project sprinkled in. lol 
I picked up my partially done Harlequin pattern. I am re educating myself on the pattern. But I started knitting a couple of easy cloths! I am going again on this sweater, it's for my daughter (Jennifer 44 yo, my only child). I am bound and determined to finish this sweater but the pattern is challenging. 
PS I love you guys on here! So inspirational!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is terrible to be down in spirits. I am glad you are making your way back to us. Lord Bless.


Thanks Country! My spirits are up, I've divested myself from situations and people that are not good for me. I didn't go to family get togethers for holidays last year. I spent them with my daughter. Just us and both of us were happier.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WOW just wow!
> http://www.wnd.com/2017/01/planned-parenthood-we-dont-do-prenatal-services/
> This makes me ill.


Me too! They are not about women's health issues, they don't do ANY diagnostics on things like fibroid tumors or indometriosis, or mammograms! 
The minorities believe the lie that liberals want equality for all. 
The liberals are the most hate filled group. They don't believe you are smart enough to get an ID to vote. They take your husbands and fathers away on mere possession charges, then they reward you with more welfare and tax return money to keep a man out of the house. Then you wonder why your teens join gangs! Gangs make them feel like a part of something, your family should fill that need. They put PP in your neighborhoods so when your teens try to find love through sex, the abortionist is there because you believe the lie that you aren't smart enough or rich enough or don't have the work ethic to raise your child. And because the teens or unmarried young adults have had no good role models, they are probably right. 
Many people have voluntarily become slaves, just on a different plantation. 
BTW it isn't just minorities that believe these lies. It's anyone who fits the above narrative.
This is something I wrote on Facebook.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad to hear you're feeling better. Welcome back - good luck with your knitting. I'm also trying to ease back (carpal tunnel) - it takes patience, doesn't it? Best of luck to you - I hope we'll both be knitting up a storm soon!


The knitting is becoming my therapy! I have more motion in my hand now! It's been the best physical therapy for me, and you guys are very good inspirational therapy! 
I hope your carpal tunnel gets better. 
Getting older sucks! Ha!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> Not much going on here. Did some knitting, then got bored, so I started something else. I bought these Christmas tree wooden ornaments that you do a very simple cross stitch on them. It is taking me longer to thread the needle then to do the cross stitch. The yarn is three plied and sparkly, so not easy to thread. And can't use a larger needle because the wood has tiny holes in it to do the cross stitch. No wonder they were on sale! But they are a nice distraction until I go back to my knitting.
> 
> hugs


I have done quite a bit of cross stitch. A project for my daughter took three years. I did it off and on, just too mind numbing to do it without something else to break it up. I'll post a pic of it. Jen (my daughter) had cancer when she was 11 and she has told me it comforted her to see the repetitive motion of my cross stitch. It was smaller projects I brought with me to the hospital. I love the things I've finished. Anyway here's the pic:


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I have done miniature cross stitch. Thirty count fabric over one thread. Much younger eyes then. My niece was building a doll house so I did a sampler in miniature for her. I also did one for Jen. I'll have to get a pic of Jen's. I framed them with basal wood and plastic instead of glass.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You do know they only won by 2 inches. That pass that didn't quite touch the ground.


Yes, I saw that. Very tough game, but no bad injuries, and that's a plus for both teams.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> PS: The ball does not have to touch the ground nor the player be in the end zone, the ball only has to 'break the plane' or cross over the goal line.


Oh, I thought she was talking about another play. Right - just break the plane.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I referred to the pass that was juggled by 2 or 3 Falcons before the Patriot secured it 2 inches above the ground.


That's what I thought. That one stuck in my mind, too. Hard to lose that one, but the Falcons are the best team we've had in years - very exciting season for us.

Few penalties, and no really bad ones. A clean game.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Me too! They are not about women's health issues, they don't do ANY diagnostics on things like fibroid tumors or indometriosis, or mammograms!
> The minorities believe the lie that liberals want equality for all.
> The liberals are the most hate filled group. They don't believe you are smart enough to get an ID to vote. They take your husbands and fathers away on mere possession charges, then they reward you with more welfare and tax return money to keep a man out of the house. Then you wonder why your teens join gangs! Gangs make them feel like a part of something, your family should fill that need. They put PP in your neighborhoods so when your teens try to find love through sex, the abortionist is there because you believe the lie that you aren't smart enough or rich enough or don't have the work ethic to raise your child. And because the teens or unmarried young adults have had no good role models, they are probably right.
> Many people have voluntarily become slaves, just on a different plantation.
> ...


Very well said!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> The knitting is becoming my therapy! I have more motion in my hand now! It's been the best physical therapy for me, and you guys are very good inspirational therapy!
> I hope your carpal tunnel gets better.
> Getting older sucks! Ha!


Agree!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I have done quite a bit of cross stitch. A project for my daughter took three years. I did it off and on, just too mind numbing to do it without something else to break it up. I'll post a pic of it. Jen (my daughter) had cancer when she was 11 and she has told me it comforted her to see the repetitive motion of my cross stitch. It was smaller projects I brought with me to the hospital. I love the things I've finished. Anyway here's the pic:


That looks like a very difficult project with all the subtle changes in shades.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I have done miniature cross stitch. Thirty count fabric over one thread. Much younger eyes then. My niece was building a doll house so I did a sampler in miniature for her. I also did one for Jen. I'll have to get a pic of Jen's. I framed them with basal wood and plastic instead of glass.


You are a very advanced cross-stitcher! I can't even imagine 30-count, but the finished product must be beautiful.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You are a very advanced cross-stitcher! I can't even imagine 30-count, but the finished product must be beautiful.


The picture is of a counted cross stitch I started when Jen turned 18 and gave it to her for her 21 birthday. It is done on 11 count fabric over two-essentually making it 5.5 count. I wanted it big but I hate the look of really chunky cross stitch fabric. Then to top it off they were blended threads, so most colors were a mix of two threads of one color and two threads of another color. I think I spent more time threading needles than stitching! I must have gone through 50 needles because my sweat eats through the coating on the needles. I am allergic to most metals as is my daughter. Can't even wear sterling silver. Can't wear cheap watches either. Can't wear anything but gold earrings. High maintenance gal here! lol


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

The thirty count was much easier. It was over one thread on even weave fabric using only one thread. I'll take a pic of it next time I'm at Jen's house.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> The picture is of a counted cross stitch I started when Jen turned 18 and gave it to her for her 21 birthday. It is done on 11 count fabric over two-essentually making it 5.5 count. I wanted it big but I hate the look of really chunky cross stitch fabric. Then to top it off they were blended threads, so most colors were a mix of two threads of one color and two threads of another color. I think I spent more time threading needles than stitching! I must have gone through 50 needles because my sweat eats through the coating on the needles. I am allergic to most metals as is my daughter. Can't even wear sterling silver. Can't wear cheap watches either. Can't wear anything but gold earrings. High maintenance gal here! lol


Oh - 11 count. I like 11 and 14, but I haven't cross-stitched for years. I started one a couple of weeks ago, but I get busy and haven't picked it up since I got the needle threaded!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> The thirty count was much easier. It was over one thread on even weave fabric using only one thread. I'll take a pic of it next time I'm at Jen's house.


I'd love to see it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie sorry about the lost. Was to busy trying to get gauge on knitting so only listen once in a while.

Some times, you are spot on with what is happening in this country with the people losing more faith in themselves and letting government take over.

CB glad to know not the only one who stores material and looks at it. 

Oh WCK wish I had kept mom's table loom. But did not think I would ever use it so hopefully it went to a good home with someone who love to do weaving. Sounds like fun now that your retired time to play at something new.

Sorry about your illness and hands Sometimes. Not fun to be so down and sick. Loved your cross stitch beautiful.
I did mini knitting when I could see . Did blanket and slippers. Wouldn't be able to see it know even with magnifying glass. 

Never heard of doing cross stitch on wood LTL . Sounds interesting though as long as I am not doing it.

Nice to see you Miss Katy yes up there you will be drugged down to the point of no return. Glad for your visit.

Well Solo where were you when I needed to know that do not have to turn pan upside down. I really need help when it comes to baking. Your right just eat the chocolate next time. Yes yarn shop paid off for adventure that is for sure. More yarn collection added to . I really have to quit doing that though, but am sure Joey will be happy with it.

Hey LL how was the weekend and the meals you prepared? Bet your wipe out from it all but had a good time with friends.

Gali how are you doing? what are you up too?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bonnie sorry about the lost. Was to busy trying to get gauge on knitting so only listen once in a while.
> 
> Some times, you are spot on with what is happening in this country with the people losing more faith in themselves and letting government take over.
> 
> ...


I'm back. Still have company. It's just my BIL - who is difficult...


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

quote from theyarnlady
Sorry about your illness and hands Sometimes. Not fun to be so down and sick. Loved your cross stitch beautiful.
I did mini knitting when I could see . Did blanket and slippers. Wouldn't be able to see it know even with magnifying glass. End quote

Yes my eyes were much younger eyes as it was about 25 years ago. I wasn't even wearing glasses yet.
My new motto is "growing old sucks!". lol


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I like challenging projects with a more simple project sprinkled in. lol
> I picked up my partially done Harlequin pattern. I am re educating myself on the pattern. But I started knitting a couple of easy cloths! I am going again on this sweater, it's for my daughter (Jennifer 44 yo, my only child). I am bound and determined to finish this sweater but the pattern is challenging.
> PS I love you guys on here! So inspirational!


It will feel great to finish the sweater and seeing your DD wearing it :sm24: I like to have 2 or 3 projects on the go too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I have done quite a bit of cross stitch. A project for my daughter took three years. I did it off and on, just too mind numbing to do it without something else to break it up. I'll post a pic of it. Jen (my daughter) had cancer when she was 11 and she has told me it comforted her to see the repetitive motion of my cross stitch. It was smaller projects I brought with me to the hospital. I love the things I've finished. Anyway here's the pic:


Sorry that your daughter had to go through cancer treatments; hard at any age, but especially for a child.

Beautiful dragon! Was that a Theresa Wentzler design? She created so many beautiful designs, but all those blended threads made for slow progress. The past few years, I've only stitched smaller projects like Christmas ornaments. This is the last bigger project I finished a few years back


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm back. Still have company. It's just my BIL - who is difficult...


Every family seems to have 1 or 2 of those, but your DH appreciates your efforts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Well it's still snowing, but we didn't lose power again. All the district schools are closed and travel advisories to stay off the roads if possible. Several businesses are also closed. Forecast says snow to continue for next few days.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Every family seems to have 1 or 2 of those, but your DH appreciates your efforts.


Yes! He just tracked snow and dirt on my good rug. My husband said not to do that and BIL got irritated. He's a bum.

BUM with capital letters.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm back. Still have company. It's just my BIL - who is difficult...


Ah have a few of those in my family. One I a void after last call from her that was enough.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> quote from theyarnlady
> Sorry about your illness and hands Sometimes. Not fun to be so down and sick. Loved your cross stitch beautiful.
> I did mini knitting when I could see . Did blanket and slippers. Wouldn't be able to see it know even with magnifying glass. End quote
> 
> ...


Understand the feeling, but sometimes can be an advantage . Just depends on the day for me. :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry that your daughter had to go through cancer treatments; hard at any age, but especially for a child.
> 
> Beautiful dragon! Was that a Theresa Wentzler design? She created so many beautiful designs, but all those blended threads made for slow progress. The past few years, I've only stitched smaller projects like Christmas ornaments. This is the last bigger project I finished a few years back


beautiful WCK. Both you and Sometime wonderful works of art.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well it's still snowing, but we didn't lose power again. All the district schools are closed and travel advisories to stay off the roads if possible. Several businesses are also closed. Forecast says snow to continue for next few days.


Bad news snow, good news you don't have to go to work.

Bad news if your power goes out. Good news pellet stove candle lite and fire place if you have one and nice blanket to sit and read or knit or just take a nice nap.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just love having company like that. So pleasant to be around. Know what I would be doing about then hitting my head against the wall and asking why why do I allow this person into my home. But then I do it all the time. So understand where you are coming from.

Hope he leaves soon.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah have a few of those in my family. One I a void after last call from her that was enough.


I do this for my husband. My father (who never spoke ill about anyone ever) was with my BIL for 2 hours. Said he was a bum.
He is. Jealous and a taker in every sense. Thank God he lives far away.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Woman have gone nuts.
http://www.facebook.com/groups/JugeJeanine/permalink/1757018601293480/
http://heatst.com/politics/chicago-plans-mass-mooning-of-trump-tower-to-force-release-of-trumps-tax-returns/
My eyes!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh! Woman have gone nuts.
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/JugeJeanine/permalink/1757018601293480/
> http://heatst.com/politics/chicago-plans-mass-mooning-of-trump-tower-to-force-release-of-trumps-tax-returns/
> My eyes!


I think Trump would laugh at them. I wonder how cold it is in Chicago? :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think Trump would laugh at them. I wonder how cold it is in Chicago? :sm23:


 I hope cold.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1230083823736349&set=gm.287230438372656&type=3&theater


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm back. Still have company. It's just my BIL - who is difficult...


Oh - hope it all goes well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry that your daughter had to go through cancer treatments; hard at any age, but especially for a child.
> 
> Beautiful dragon! Was that a Theresa Wentzler design? She created so many beautiful designs, but all those blended threads made for slow progress. The past few years, I've only stitched smaller projects like Christmas ornaments. This is the last bigger project I finished a few years back


WCK - that is a work of art! So beautiful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well it's still snowing, but we didn't lose power again. All the district schools are closed and travel advisories to stay off the roads if possible. Several businesses are also closed. Forecast says snow to continue for next few days.


Snow sounds nice to me. It's been in the sixties and seventies several times this winter. It's beautiful, so I can't complain, but it's not Winter.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes! He just tracked snow and dirt on my good rug. My husband said not to do that and BIL got irritated. He's a bum.
> 
> BUM with capital letters.


Hang in there. I hope it's a short visit.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh! Woman have gone nuts.
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/JugeJeanine/permalink/1757018601293480/
> http://heatst.com/politics/chicago-plans-mass-mooning-of-trump-tower-to-force-release-of-trumps-tax-returns/
> My eyes!


Hahaha, CB! They keep embarrassing (em - bare - assing) themselves with their words and behavior. Some day they will blush at the thought. Stupid, too - how is a bunch of backsides going to cause Trump to do anything? Logic escapes them. Please excuse my crude attempt at humor - I couldn't resist. Better than cussin' and spitting' - but I came close to that during the Super Bowl! I hope you don't kick me off for lowering the standards. Surely things haven't change THAT much on here!

Thanks for your condolences, Yarnie. We still love our Falcons, and next year will be here before we know it! Best team we've had in many years. And good people, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think Trump would laugh at them. I wonder how cold it is in Chicago? :sm23:


Too cold for those shenanigans!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope cold.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1230083823736349&set=gm.287230438372656&type=3&theater


It wouldn't open for me


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

If I've gone too far, someone please tell me. You know I am usually very virtuous, except for the ice cream business - and I blame Solo for that. 

(Not really, Solo-I am proud to be your partner in the ice cream caper.) 

((I really like to blame Obama for it, but that would be too political - and I've already crossed the line a little - and I'm very embarrassed about it.))


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I went to the osteoporosis doctor last week. Lost a couple more inches in two years. Soon I'll be buying my clothes in the children's department and knitting with toothpicks!


Everything is fine -he thinks it's just normal aging (the dog!) 

He's the same doctor who, on my first visit, asked me what I wanted to do about my bones as I entered my Seventies. I looked around to see who the heck he was talking to. He made entering the "seventies" sound like an adventure - and it is, sort of.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry that your daughter had to go through cancer treatments; hard at any age, but especially for a child.
> 
> Beautiful dragon! Was that a Theresa Wentzler design? She created so many beautiful designs, but all those blended threads made for slow progress. The past few years, I've only stitched smaller projects like Christmas ornaments. This is the last bigger project I finished a few years back


Yes I think it was. Those blended threads take a lot of time! But yours turned out beautiful! Jen has been into the mystical for ages. We were living in the Netherlands when I finally got it finished. We had a craft shop there where you could go in and frame things etc yourself. You just had to pay for the raw materials. Made framing it less expensive. Jen was in England with her Brit boyfriend at her 21st birthday. That was my late husband's last assignment for the Army. Castles were great. Everywhere you look there is history.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well it's still snowing, but we didn't lose power again. All the district schools are closed and travel advisories to stay off the roads if possible. Several businesses are also closed. Forecast says snow to continue for next few days.


I looked at your profile to see where you live. Okay, snow makes sense now. We really haven't had the snow we used to have. (Whispers-I haven't needed the snow shovel yet this year.) I'm glad though but I hope you have enough supplies on hand.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

WCK, yes it was hard on her. She had bone cancer and had her right leg amputated above the knee. Then she had a year and a couple of months of chemo. Spent her 12th BD in the hospital, then she had a metastasis in her left lung. She has been fine since and turned 44 last October. 
It was a hard couple of years, but you do what you have to do. Luckily my husband could ride his bike back and forth to work since we lived in Hawaii and I could use our only car to take Jen to her chemo treatments.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Quick question-how do you quote some posts and abbreviate them?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - hope it all goes well.


Ha, ha (I'm not laughing)... A year or so ago, they visited and brought their dog that peed in my bedroom multiple times, decided to eat on our dishwasher door (you can break the door doing that), ran across ALL my furniture in the house, etc. - including dining room table, chairs, living room furnture - you name it.

So, tonight at dinner he asked if they could bring their dog for a visit. I said, "no". He persisted. A "hot-worded discussion" was the result. I said, "The dog peed all over and was not "trained for our house". I also said, "This is getting old". He said, "I just wanted to try (i.e. to bring the dog) again. His tone of voice was nasty in the interaction.

Our goldens were terrified of their dog. You cannot imagine.

He's a bum, mooch and so much more. The worst.

I decided to push back instead of being a marshmallow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hahaha, CB! They keep embarrassing (em - bare - assing) themselves with their words and behavior. Some day they will blush at the thought. Stupid, too - how is a bunch of backsides going to cause Trump to do anything? Logic escapes them. Please excuse my crude attempt at humor - I couldn't resist. Better than cussin' and spitting' - but I came close to that during the Super Bowl! I hope you don't kick me off for lowering the standards. Surely things haven't change THAT much on here!
> 
> Thanks for your condolences, Yarnie. We still love our Falcons, and next year will be here before we know it! Best team we've had in many years. And good people, too.


Welcome back Bonnie!!! We've missed your sense of humour and your !*@#zq(^ pthooy


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> If I've gone too far, someone please tell me. You know I am usually very virtuous, except for the ice cream business - and I blame Solo for that.
> 
> (Not really, Solo-I am proud to be your partner in the ice cream caper.)
> 
> ((I really like to blame Obama for it, but that would be too political - and I've already crossed the line a little - and I'm very embarrassed about it.))


You and Solo need to get ready for ice cream season


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I looked at your profile to see where you live. Okay, snow makes sense now. We really haven't had the snow we used to have. (Whispers-I haven't needed the snow shovel yet this year.) I'm glad though but I hope you have enough supplies on hand.


We lived in Alberta until 2000 so we were used to lots of snow and cold and then we moved to "Canada's Mediterranean" - the Cowichan Valley on Vancouver Island. Most years we get a bit of snow, but it doesn't usually last very long before it rains and melts. This is the most snow we've had since the winter of 2008/09 but it feels worse since it arrived in Feb rather than Dec.

I'm glad you haven't had to shovel this year!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> WCK, yes it was hard on her. She had bone cancer and had her right leg amputated above the knee. Then she had a year and a couple of months of chemo. Spent her 12th BD in the hospital, then she had a metastasis in her left lung. She has been fine since and turned 44 last October.
> It was a hard couple of years, but you do what you have to do. Luckily my husband could ride his bike back and forth to work since we lived in Hawaii and I could use our only car to take Jen to her chemo treatments.


Poor baby. I am glad she made it thru all of that! Bless her!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome back Bonnie!!! We've missed your sense of humour and your !*@#zq(^ pthooy


Yes we have. :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh! Woman have gone nuts.
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/JugeJeanine/permalink/1757018601293480/
> http://heatst.com/politics/chicago-plans-mass-mooning-of-trump-tower-to-force-release-of-trumps-tax-returns/
> My eyes!


Oh my so many buns I do like hamburger buns though.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> If I've gone too far, someone please tell me. You know I am usually very virtuous, except for the ice cream business - and I blame Solo for that.
> 
> (Not really, Solo-I am proud to be your partner in the ice cream caper.)
> 
> ((I really like to blame Obama for it, but that would be too political - and I've already crossed the line a little - and I'm very embarrassed about it.))


Oh Bon you have me laughing. Both post you are on a roll .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I went to the osteoporosis doctor last week. Lost a couple more inches in two years. Soon I'll be buying my clothes in the children's department and knitting with toothpicks!
> 
> Everything is fine -he thinks it's just normal aging (the dog!)
> 
> He's the same doctor who, on my first visit, asked me what I wanted to do about my bones as I entered my Seventies. I looked around to see who the heck he was talking to. He made entering the "seventies" sound like an adventure - and it is, sort of.


You are really funny . That's what happens when your in the 70's down three sizes in height and up three sizes in brains. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Snowy here. Cold.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ha, ha (I'm not laughing)... A year or so ago, they visited and brought their dog that peed in my bedroom multiple times, decided to eat on our dishwasher door (you can break the door doing that), ran across ALL my furniture in the house, etc. - including dining room table, chairs, living room furnture - you name it.
> 
> So, tonight at dinner he asked if they could bring their dog for a visit. I said, "no". He persisted. A "hot-worded discussion" was the result. I said, "The dog peed all over and was not "trained for our house". I also said, "This is getting old". He said, "I just wanted to try (i.e. to bring the dog) again. His tone of voice was nasty in the interaction.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you did well!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome back Bonnie!!! We've missed your sense of humour and your !*@#zq(^ pthooy


My first laugh of the day! Thanks, WCK!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You and Solo need to get ready for ice cream season


I'm always ready for anything involving ice cream! Solo? Are you there? Solo? Han?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> WCK, yes it was hard on her. She had bone cancer and had her right leg amputated above the knee. Then she had a year and a couple of months of chemo. Spent her 12th BD in the hospital, then she had a metastasis in her left lung. She has been fine since and turned 44 last October.
> It was a hard couple of years, but you do what you have to do. Luckily my husband could ride his bike back and forth to work since we lived in Hawaii and I could use our only car to take Jen to her chemo treatments.


That must have been a hard time for all of you - but with an amazing good result! We have good friends whose daughter just finished her last chemo for leukemia, and we're so happy for them. It's so good to hear that your daughter is fine and well!

It sounds like you've lived in some lovely places in this world.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we have. :sm23:


Thanks, CB. I've missed you, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my so many buns I do like hamburger buns though.


Hah - they could get frostbite on those buns in Chicago in February!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You are really funny . That's what happens when your in the 70's down three sizes in height and up three sizes in brains. :sm23: :sm23:


Soon I'll be as wide as I am tall! Hah - I like the brain part - getting smarter every day! And the memory - sensational! hahahahaha - if only.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It sounds like you did well!


It's a constant battle. Something elsej will crop up and I'll have to speak up. I 
don't like doing that! I just want peace!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It's a constant battle. Something elsej will crop up and I'll have to speak up. I
> don't like doing that! I just want peace!


I always feel that way, too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I always feel that way, too.


Yes... People don't change, so it's a constant battle. I can't stand it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have a freezing rain today. My son will be taking me to work and pick me up, then I will not have to walk across the parking lots. Since I am only working 6 hours, it has been going good, but I do get tired. I have little time to knit or crochet. In the last week only two dish scratchers using 2 strands of scrubby and one of cotton. (crochet). Time to go to work.


Walk carefully.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The Righter Village News

When your right you never feel left out.

Letters to Ed it torn

No we are not gossips . We just like to pass on in for mation on village . 

Yes this was noted about the band it's are back and we will see results of it soon I think.

I was on va case shun we all need a break. Trust worth thee Photo gal sent in what was happening in village. 

Why is it a problem that we seem to have left the left to the left and do not feel the need to be left out of what is left. 

News of the village:

Gail Bees village De part men shop pee would like to announce that there are no stretch pants left. Must say the design of stripes and stars wow didn't know they could stretch so far. No I do not wear them she does not carry Junior plenty in my size.

Jay her way is down south but is still in can troll .. Has a remote and not afraid to draw up the bridge at moments notices. Caught a few trying to enter .

Luck Loo Pizza Em poor e hum has announce she is no longer making Pizza dough. You can bring your own or purchase one off the ceiling. To do that bring a ladder as they are half price. When she runs out she will again be in the dough . you can still have her spice up dough she is into really spicy saucy eehs an plant tea of add ons . (as noted sick of Em poor e hums not looking it up in dick shun airy ).

Wet costie Kale has re tie her . She has open Shoppee (thanks for not doing that E word) We van ie .
She will shuttle back and forth to help you Wee Van.

Bumper Her Kins would like all to know what is going on with the Ex her sizing this winter . She was open and no one was open to open up and ex her size . So she is going to open garden center. Plants are us. So come and plant yourself . 

Joe ur Moma is Mayor again weather she wants to be or not. Busy doing taxes and it is taxing for her to do taxies and keep office open for what is Left to complain. 

Love to laugh is still spinning . She must be very dizzy . Selling wheels to spin not to use as wagon wheels. Some get very confuse when Left to own de vice is es.

Summer times a re turn eeh to village has open the Teas are us and then some em poor ee hum. (again not looking up, please change to shoppee for my sake.).Seems she has a new drink grapy frappe tea. Think it is from So longgggggggggggs grape vines. Also seem to be an afternoon gathering place and much laughter going on. She calls it happy time.

Must mention here or will hear about it if I don't. Bump her kins has a new book out. How to look normal with out really trying. Good title for it then again 20,000 pages makes for a long long read.

Yes Bon Bon is back was getting a bit shorter on visit so return to visit more off ten. She is staying at Silly lady's Bed and Breakfast and sometimes not breakfast but lots of wine. But out of wine so not so much wine , but lots of win hers .

When knocking on Silly Ladies door , someone and we know who announces no one is home. Would make more sense to not say anything wouldn't you think.
Feel we may have a ice cream raid coming soon. We all know those two can cause may hem . 

Also Silly lady has had a snake of left has left at least for what time is left from its hi burr nation. 

On to holidays cell a bra shun for Christmas and New Years this last year. Would like to thank wake calling kalie for keeping me in form ham of what is happening in the Village of the Righters.

Really Sim bulls and tub bra in pa raid on Christmas. What a bang um pa is that about. Gee you would thing more would turn out to play in pa raid. But was told I am Dreaming of a White Christmas all most sounded like it if it wear not for the sim Bulls. 
Christmas tree lighting well some one forgot to bring ex ten shum cord and lights were well not lights as lights should light. Thanks to Gal eee pointing it out maybe next year said person in charge of lights will understand what needs to be done. Bum her Kins please re mind the love of your life to bring ex tend shun cord. The candles were not a good idea to put on tree as bon fire is not what was planned. Fire department from other town was late and fire bon fire. Buy the time they got hear nothing left of tree.

Ah New Years eve was a fire works and was held at village hall. Not the kind of fire works you may think it was. Seem cell a brat shun was more about election of Joe ur momma . Well there was a lot of hoots and hollers. The grape ice cream supplied by you know whom. The bandit's was a bit fur meant id. Complains next day about headaches.

Val inns times day is approaching so please get them in so photo ops by our e lusted Win cast kid can post them here.

All for now and no I do not want dick shun airy drop off at newspaper . I can spell quite nice thank you. Stop the snot ting I can hear you. 

I am getting off and yes I know what else is new I have always been a bit off. Yes just a bit get over it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have a freezing rain today. My son will be taking me to work and pick me up, then I will not have to walk across the parking lots. Since I am only working 6 hours, it has been going good, but I do get tired. I have little time to knit or crochet. In the last week only two dish scratchers using 2 strands of scrubby and one of cotton. (crochet). Time to go to work.


Take care freezing rain up there I hear. You must be tired with all that has been going on.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That must have been a hard time for all of you - but with an amazing good result! We have good friends whose daughter just finished her last chemo for leukemia, and we're so happy for them. It's so good to hear that your daughter is fine and well!
> 
> It sounds like you've lived in some lovely places in this world.


p

Her Dr. recently said she is the closest thing to a miracle he has seen. 
Besides Nebraska where my husband and I met and married we have lived in Georgia, Germany, then Nebraska again, South Carolina, Georgia, Turkey, North Carolina, Hawaii, Georgia, the Netherlands, Florida, Wisconsin, then full circle back to Nebraska. Jen had her cancer treatments in Hawaii at Tripler Army Medical Center. Great people there. My late husband started his treatments in Wisconsin then we moved to Nebraska and after three more bouts with cancer, he succumbed in March of 2007. I still miss him everyday.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The Righter Village News
> 
> When your right you never feel left out.
> 
> ...


You are the best, YL!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> p
> 
> Her Dr. recently said she is the closest thing to a miracle he has seen.
> Besides Nebraska where my husband and I met and married we have lived in Georgia, Germany, then Nebraska again, South Carolina, Georgia, Turkey, North Carolina, Hawaii, Georgia, the Netherlands, Florida, Wisconsin, then full circle back to Nebraska. Jen had her cancer treatments in Hawaii at Tripler Army Medical Center. Great people there. My late husband started his treatments in Wisconsin then we moved to Nebraska and after three more bouts with cancer, he succumbed in March of 2007. I still miss him everyday.


I'm sorry to hear about your husband.

You must be a pro at moving. You've been to lots of places. My daughter moved from one house to another in the same city in December, and she's not over it yet! She's lived in lots of places, too, but this was the first time they moved themselves. The others were company moves - easy.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your husband.
> 
> You must be a pro at moving. You've been to lots of places. My daughter moved from one house to another in the same city in December, and she's not over it yet! She's lived in lots of places, too, but this was the first time they moved themselves. The others were company moves - easy.


Yes, most of our moves have been company moves too, except for our last two together and the last one by myself and Jen. Professional movers do make it easier. Once, though, we had a full trash can moved! Ya gotta watch them real close! They also forgot my silverware drawer one time too but we caught them and it got in the shipment. lol!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I think Trump would laugh at them. I wonder how cold it is in Chicago? :sm23:


I hope it's the coldest so far this winter. What absolute idiots.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I hope it's the coldest so far this winter. What absolute idiots.


 :sm24:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> If I've gone too far, someone please tell me. You know I am usually very virtuous, except for the ice cream business - and I blame Solo for that.
> 
> (Not really, Solo-I am proud to be your partner in the ice cream caper.)
> 
> ((I really like to blame Obama for it, but that would be too political - and I've already crossed the line a little - and I'm very embarrassed about it.))


Oh Bon, you haven't gone too far. We enjoy all of your posts, so keep on posting.

For a split second there I thought I would be able to have ALL the ice cream. So glad I don't have to give up my partner in crime. :sm02: :sm02: :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Ha, ha (I'm not laughing)... A year or so ago, they visited and brought their dog that peed in my bedroom multiple times, decided to eat on our dishwasher door (you can break the door doing that), ran across ALL my furniture in the house, etc. - including dining room table, chairs, living room furnture - you name it.
> 
> So, tonight at dinner he asked if they could bring their dog for a visit. I said, "no". He persisted. A "hot-worded discussion" was the result. I said, "The dog peed all over and was not "trained for our house". I also said, "This is getting old". He said, "I just wanted to try (i.e. to bring the dog) again. His tone of voice was nasty in the interaction.
> 
> ...


Good for you LL. Stand up for yourself. It's your house and your rules. If BIL doesn't like it, tough, he doesn't have to visit.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Good for you LL. Stand up for yourself. It's your house and your rules. If BIL doesn't like it, tough, he doesn't have to visit.


The trouble is if I ask something nicely, like leave your shoes (filled with dirt and snow) by the door as he's walking on my light-colored good rug in the dining room, he gets nasty. He says, "All Right!" in a very nasty tone of voice. He kept pressing for the dog to visit. Maybe I'll change my "no" to "never".


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> You and Solo need to get ready for ice cream season


That's what we do best. :sm24: :sm24: It is getting more difficult to hang out the window, showing our "followers" how good the ice cream is and drive at the same time. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Yes, most of our moves have been company moves too, except for our last two together and the last one by myself and Jen. Professional movers do make it easier. Once, though, we had a full trash can moved! Ya gotta watch them real close! They also forgot my silverware drawer one time too but we caught them and it got in the shipment. lol!!!


LOL - I'd been warned once about them packing full trash cans!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I hope it's the coldest so far this winter. What absolute idiots.


 :sm09:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh Bon, you haven't gone too far. We enjoy all of your posts, so keep on posting.
> 
> For a split second there I thought I would be able to have ALL the ice cream. So glad I don't have to give up my partner in crime. :sm02: :sm02: :sm17: :sm17:


I'm with you all the way!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's what we do best. :sm24: :sm24: It is getting more difficult to hang out the window, showing our "followers" how good the ice cream is and drive at the same time. :sm06: :sm06:


So right - it is a hard job - but they're counting on us and we will not disappoint them as long as cows give ice cream!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarnie, you are the best Denim Reporter! Love the news! Best laugh all day!

I cooked beans, fried potatoes & cornbread & took my 89 (lady) & 91 (man) neighbor some & they both cried & hugged me! Just simple food that they never cook nor eat but said they love this food. God does give me energy to care for my neighbors! I'm so blessed! I had to cry Little too! 

I'm ready to eat! Chat later! Prayers to each of you who need our Lord Jesus or your religion as GOD hears all prayers!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, you are the best Denim Reporter! Love the news! Best laugh all day!
> 
> I cooked beans, fried potatoes & cornbread & took my 89 (lady) & 91 (man) neighbor some & they both cried & hugged me! Just simple food that they never cook nor eat but said they love this food. God does give me energy to care for my neighbors! I'm so blessed! I had to cry Little too!
> 
> I'm ready to eat! Chat later! Prayers to each of you who need our Lord Jesus or your religion as GOD hears all prayers!


That's wonderful! You are such a good person! Before I moved, I used to ring ice cream to an elderly neighbor couple. They had two children and both died. Can you imagine. He was heartbroken when we moved. He said, "We knew you were there". So sad.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> WCK, yes it was hard on her. She had bone cancer and had her right leg amputated above the knee. Then she had a year and a couple of months of chemo. Spent her 12th BD in the hospital, then she had a metastasis in her left lung. She has been fine since and turned 44 last October.
> It was a hard couple of years, but you do what you have to do. Luckily my husband could ride his bike back and forth to work since we lived in Hawaii and I could use our only car to take Jen to her chemo treatments.


A great deal of stress and hardship but so glad that all has been well since then! God Bless.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Ha, ha (I'm not laughing)... A year or so ago, they visited and brought their dog that peed in my bedroom multiple times, decided to eat on our dishwasher door (you can break the door doing that), ran across ALL my furniture in the house, etc. - including dining room table, chairs, living room furnture - you name it.
> 
> So, tonight at dinner he asked if they could bring their dog for a visit. I said, "no". He persisted. A "hot-worded discussion" was the result. I said, "The dog peed all over and was not "trained for our house". I also said, "This is getting old". He said, "I just wanted to try (i.e. to bring the dog) again. His tone of voice was nasty in the interaction.
> 
> ...


It's your home LL and he should respect that when he visits. If he wants his dog with him maybe he should book into a local motel that allows pets.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We have a freezing rain today. My son will be taking me to work and pick me up, then I will not have to walk across the parking lots. Since I am only working 6 hours, it has been going good, but I do get tired. I have little time to knit or crochet. In the last week only two dish scratchers using 2 strands of scrubby and one of cotton. (crochet). Time to go to work.


I'm glad you didn't have to worry about driving or walking on the ice. Get lots of rest and pace yourself.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, you are the best Denim Reporter! Love the news! Best laugh all day!
> 
> I cooked beans, fried potatoes & cornbread & took my 89 (lady) & 91 (man) neighbor some & they both cried & hugged me! Just simple food that they never cook nor eat but said they love this food. God does give me energy to care for my neighbors! I'm so blessed! I had to cry Little too!
> 
> I'm ready to eat! Chat later! Prayers to each of you who need our Lord Jesus or your religion as GOD hears all prayers!


Jane, you are such a good soul. You're an inspiration to me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That's wonderful! You are such a good person! Before I moved, I used to ring ice cream to an elderly neighbor couple. They had two children and both died. Can you imagine. He was heartbroken when we moved. He said, "We knew you were there". So sad.


You touched them in a beautiful way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

How nice to be caught up on all the news by our ace reporter, Yarnie! Now my day is complete. Goodnight, all. Sweet dreams.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

How nice to be caught up on all the news by our ace reporter, Yarnie! Now my day is complete. Goodnight, all. Sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The Righter Village News
> 
> When your right you never feel left out.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Good work by our esteemed editor who always gets the Righter news to the people of the right because she is always Right!

Those that don't keep right easily get lost, ability to reason goes first


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Righter's Restaurant Review:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> p
> 
> Her Dr. recently said she is the closest thing to a miracle he has seen.
> Besides Nebraska where my husband and I met and married we have lived in Georgia, Germany, then Nebraska again, South Carolina, Georgia, Turkey, North Carolina, Hawaii, Georgia, the Netherlands, Florida, Wisconsin, then full circle back to Nebraska. Jen had her cancer treatments in Hawaii at Tripler Army Medical Center. Great people there. My late husband started his treatments in Wisconsin then we moved to Nebraska and after three more bouts with cancer, he succumbed in March of 2007. I still miss him everyday.


I hope your memories ease your loss.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, you are the best Denim Reporter! Love the news! Best laugh all day!
> 
> I cooked beans, fried potatoes & cornbread & took my 89 (lady) & 91 (man) neighbor some & they both cried & hugged me! Just simple food that they never cook nor eat but said they love this food. God does give me energy to care for my neighbors! I'm so blessed! I had to cry Little too!
> 
> I'm ready to eat! Chat later! Prayers to each of you who need our Lord Jesus or your religion as GOD hears all prayers!


A lovely gift for your friends and the love comes back to you Janie. I'm glad you have such good neighbours.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The Righter Village News
> 
> When your right you never feel left out.
> 
> ...


It took me a while to "get it" and a while to read it but that's some funny stuff there.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope your memories ease your loss.


The only thing that really bothers me is to believe that there are more effective cancer treatments out there, but because big pharma can't make big bucks on them, they aren't pursued. Les wanted to live so much and his nasty father is still walking the earth, unfortunately. I have for the most part, put him out of my mind. He let his son die knowing all he needed to do was to give a true apology to him for Les to let him back in his life, and he wrote saying how sorry he was IF he did anything to make him FEEL that way. I don't often think of him cuz I have tried hard to get crazy, ill, or 'not good for me' people out of my life. 
Anyway I do have a lot of good memories of Les and try only to remember the good times, my dreams, however, are a different story. I don't know why that is, but it is.
Most days are good for me though. I have nothing to complain about. I had a good love-not everyone gets what I had, and I know that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's your home LL and he should respect that when he visits. If he wants his dog with him maybe he should book into a local motel that allows pets.


Thank you, WCK. I love dogs. We have dogs - 2 dogs live in our house. I'd love it if he stayed in a hotel. They'd have to leave the dog in a hotel to visit here. He is leaving today and I cannot wait.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Righter's Restaurant Review:


 I could use a good hamburger right now - and I haven't had breakfast yet. Not a good start.....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> The only thing that really bothers me is to believe that there are more effective cancer treatments out there, but because big pharma can't make big bucks on them, they aren't pursued. Les wanted to live so much and his nasty father is still walking the earth, unfortunately. I have for the most part, put him out of my mind. He let his son die knowing all he needed to do was to give a true apology to him for Les to let him back in his life, and he wrote saying how sorry he was IF he did anything to make him FEEL that way. I don't often think of him cuz I have tried hard to get crazy, ill, or 'not good for me' people out of my life.
> Anyway I do have a lot of good memories of Les and try only to remember the good times, my dreams, however, are a different story. I don't know why that is, but it is.
> Most days are good for me though. I have nothing to complain about. I had a good love-not everyone gets what I had, and I know that.


That's a very positive way of thinking.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

So funny!



joeysomma said:


> When all you can do is shake your head!
> 
> http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/six-examples-perfectly-explain-america-mess-today/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Funny Ballet
> 
> http://shareably.net/vienna-state-opera-funny-ballet-v1/?utm_source=salem&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=talent


So funny! They dance beautifully. Nice that they can bring humor into it, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> .


Good point!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When all you can do is shake your head!
> 
> http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/six-examples-perfectly-explain-america-mess-today/


I had trouble training people in the seventies to give change without a register. I worked in a small gas station where we only sold gas and cigarettes. We did have a calculator but seldom seldom needed it. Very funny when people don't have any common sense. 
I disliked bo more than a lot of people but I don't think this is because of him. 
I had one guy purchasing gas (we didn't require payment up front) he walked to the window to pay and handed me a one hundred dollar bill. We had signs everywhere saying we didn't accept anything larger than a twenty, he had a smirk on his face, he thought he " got" me. He said, what are you gonna do?, I already pumped the gas and I don't have any other money. I said fine, and started to pull up rolls of dimes quarters and nickels to give him change. He said what's this? I said it's money- just as good as your one hundred dollar bill! He took his 'change' and left. 
The whole thing was we didn't want people to know we could change large bills because that station had been robbed before. I still get a kick out of remembering that incident!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I had trouble training people in the seventies to give change without a register. I worked in a small gas station where we only sold gas and cigarettes. We did have a calculator but seldom seldom needed it. Very funny when people don't have any common sense.
> I disliked bo more than a lot of people but I don't think this is because of him.
> I had one guy purchasing gas (we didn't require payment up front) he walked to the window to pay and handed me a one hundred dollar bill. We had signs everywhere saying we didn't accept anything larger than a twenty, he had a smirk on his face, he thought he " got" me. He said, what are you gonna do?, I already pumped the gas and I don't have any other money. I said fine, and started to pull up rolls of dimes quarters and nickels to give him change. He said what's this? I said it's money- just as good as your one hundred dollar bill! He took his 'change' and left.
> The whole thing was we didn't want people to know we could change large bills because that station had been robbed before. I still get a kick out of remembering that incident!


Good for you as aren't people so dumb to think they were pulling a fast one as thought you couldn't make change & thought the gas would be free! Good job!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I had trouble training people in the seventies to give change without a register. I worked in a small gas station where we only sold gas and cigarettes. We did have a calculator but seldom seldom needed it. Very funny when people don't have any common sense.
> I disliked bo more than a lot of people but I don't think this is because of him.
> I had one guy purchasing gas (we didn't require payment up front) he walked to the window to pay and handed me a one hundred dollar bill. We had signs everywhere saying we didn't accept anything larger than a twenty, he had a smirk on his face, he thought he " got" me. He said, what are you gonna do?, I already pumped the gas and I don't have any other money. I said fine, and started to pull up rolls of dimes quarters and nickels to give him change. He said what's this? I said it's money- just as good as your one hundred dollar bill! He took his 'change' and left.
> The whole thing was we didn't want people to know we could change large bills because that station had been robbed before. I still get a kick out of remembering that incident!


Good for you!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good for you as aren't people so dumb to think they were pulling a fast one as thought you couldn't make change & thought the gas would be free! Good job!


I would have called the cops before I let him have his gas free! Mainly because we had to make up my shortages out of our own pockets!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> When all you can do is shake your head!
> 
> http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/six-examples-perfectly-explain-america-mess-today/


They live among us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - a few chuckles for you and GD
http://www.wideopenpets.com/11-chicken-shaming-pics-aptly-characterize-farm-life/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=test&utm_term=advertisetest&utm_campaign=advertisetest


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They live among us.


They certainly do!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - a few chuckles for you and GD
> http://www.wideopenpets.com/11-chicken-shaming-pics-aptly-characterize-farm-life/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=test&utm_term=advertisetest&utm_campaign=advertisetest


Yes by eating your flowers and pooping on your porch. :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Righter's Restaurant Review:


 :sm02:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - a few chuckles for you and GD
> http://www.wideopenpets.com/11-chicken-shaming-pics-aptly-characterize-farm-life/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=test&utm_term=advertisetest&utm_campaign=advertisetest


LOL!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

http://ijr.com/2017/02/797086-youve-heard-people-compare-trump-to-hitler-so-we-asked-a-woman-who-was-born-in-nazi-germany/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=owned&utm_campaign=ods&utm_term=ijamerica&utm_content=politics


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> It took me a while to "get it" and a while to read it but that's some funny stuff there.


Our Yarnie reports all the right news that counts. Hope you enjoy sharing your tea emporium with us :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> The only thing that really bothers me is to believe that there are more effective cancer treatments out there, but because big pharma can't make big bucks on them, they aren't pursued. Les wanted to live so much and his nasty father is still walking the earth, unfortunately. I have for the most part, put him out of my mind. He let his son die knowing all he needed to do was to give a true apology to him for Les to let him back in his life, and he wrote saying how sorry he was IF he did anything to make him FEEL that way. I don't often think of him cuz I have tried hard to get crazy, ill, or 'not good for me' people out of my life.
> Anyway I do have a lot of good memories of Les and try only to remember the good times, my dreams, however, are a different story. I don't know why that is, but it is.
> Most days are good for me though. I have nothing to complain about. I had a good love-not everyone gets what I had, and I know that.


You do whatever you need to cope and sometimes that means not having contact with people that are too painful to be around. It sounds like you're finding that balance.

There is so much confusion with all the different advice and treatment options. I think that if you have a good doc and support system that gives you all the info and options, you can then make the decisions that work best for you. I wish that North American medicine made better use of alternative treatments and naturopathic/herbal remedies that are commonly integrated into many European health systems. I think we tend to be too focused on "medical" rather than "health" care.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You do whatever you need to cope and sometimes that means not having contact with people that are too painful to be around. It sounds like you're finding that balance.
> 
> There is so much confusion with all the different advice and treatment options. I think that if you have a good doc and support system that gives you all the info and options, you can then make the decisions that work best for you. I wish that North American medicine made better use of alternative treatments and naturopathic/herbal remedies that are commonly integrated into many European health systems. I think we tend to be too focused on "medical" rather than "health" care.


I agree.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You do whatever you need to cope and sometimes that means not having contact with people that are too painful to be around. It sounds like you're finding that balance.
> 
> There is so much confusion with all the different advice and treatment options. I think that if you have a good doc and support system that gives you all the info and options, you can then make the decisions that work best for you. I wish that North American medicine made better use of alternative treatments and naturopathic/herbal remedies that are commonly integrated into many European health systems. I think we tend to be too focused on "medical" rather than "health" care.


 :sm24:


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree.


 :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, you are the best Denim Reporter! Love the news! Best laugh all day!
> 
> I cooked beans, fried potatoes & cornbread & took my 89 (lady) & 91 (man) neighbor some & they both cried & hugged me! Just simple food that they never cook nor eat but said they love this food. God does give me energy to care for my neighbors! I'm so blessed! I had to cry Little too!
> 
> I'm ready to eat! Chat later! Prayers to each of you who need our Lord Jesus or your religion as GOD hears all prayers!


Oh Jayne you are such a kind person and God has bless you for it. Hope it was a happy tears are always nice as God see them and loves you all the more for sharing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That's wonderful! You are such a good person! Before I moved, I used to ring ice cream to an elderly neighbor couple. They had two children and both died. Can you imagine. He was heartbroken when we moved. He said, "We knew you were there". So sad.


But you left them with good memories of someone who cared for them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: Good work by our esteemed editor who always gets the Righter news to the people of the right because she is always Right!
> 
> Those that don't keep right easily get lost, ability to reason goes first


Oh our ace Photo gal comes through again :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Righter's Restaurant Review:


Oh love it Bumkins rest er rant. Too funny. Buns are us


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> The only thing that really bothers me is to believe that there are more effective cancer treatments out there, but because big pharma can't make big bucks on them, they aren't pursued. Les wanted to live so much and his nasty father is still walking the earth, unfortunately. I have for the most part, put him out of my mind. He let his son die knowing all he needed to do was to give a true apology to him for Les to let him back in his life, and he wrote saying how sorry he was IF he did anything to make him FEEL that way. I don't often think of him cuz I have tried hard to get crazy, ill, or 'not good for me' people out of my life.
> Anyway I do have a lot of good memories of Les and try only to remember the good times, my dreams, however, are a different story. I don't know why that is, but it is.
> Most days are good for me though. I have nothing to complain about. I had a good love-not everyone gets what I had, and I know that.


I am so sorry what your daughter went through. The lost of your husband is sad, but I do hope God will again replace the good memories. It has to be very difficult to go through the lost all I can do is pray for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When all you can do is shake your head!
> 
> http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/six-examples-perfectly-explain-america-mess-today/


Oh my gosh your right about shaking your head but mine was also laughing. Good one Joey


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Funny Ballet
> 
> http://shareably.net/vienna-state-opera-funny-ballet-v1/?utm_source=salem&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=talent


Oh I could have done that number not as graceful as they were but hey I am good at doing the wrong thing at the right time. :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> .


Amen


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I had trouble training people in the seventies to give change without a register. I worked in a small gas station where we only sold gas and cigarettes. We did have a calculator but seldom seldom needed it. Very funny when people don't have any common sense.
> I disliked bo more than a lot of people but I don't think this is because of him.
> I had one guy purchasing gas (we didn't require payment up front) he walked to the window to pay and handed me a one hundred dollar bill. We had signs everywhere saying we didn't accept anything larger than a twenty, he had a smirk on his face, he thought he " got" me. He said, what are you gonna do?, I already pumped the gas and I don't have any other money. I said fine, and started to pull up rolls of dimes quarters and nickels to give him change. He said what's this? I said it's money- just as good as your one hundred dollar bill! He took his 'change' and left.
> The whole thing was we didn't want people to know we could change large bills because that station had been robbed before. I still get a kick out of remembering that incident!


I would have love to have been there when you nickel and dime him to dead. Too funny


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When all you can do is shake your head!
> 
> http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/six-examples-perfectly-explain-america-mess-today/


The last was the worst with the antkiller. My son talks about crazy stuff like that coming in the ER. Just use the brain! :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - a few chuckles for you and GD
> http://www.wideopenpets.com/11-chicken-shaming-pics-aptly-characterize-farm-life/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=test&utm_term=advertisetest&utm_campaign=advertisetest


Oh it is her chickens isn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> http://ijr.com/2017/02/797086-youve-heard-people-compare-trump-to-hitler-so-we-asked-a-woman-who-was-born-in-nazi-germany/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=owned&utm_campaign=ods&utm_term=ijamerica&utm_content=politics


Thank you for this wish the people who are Liberal would read this.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you for this wish the people who are Liberal would read this.


I know but I think it may be a lost cause.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> It took me a while to "get it" and a while to read it but that's some funny stuff there.


I have a kind of wacko sense of humor, sorry to confuse you. You'll get use to it the others had too, . and look they are still normal.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> When all you can do is shake your head!
> 
> http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/six-examples-perfectly-explain-america-mess-today/


You're right, shaking my head. It reminded me of these


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The last was the worst with the antkiller. My son talks about crazy stuff like that coming in the ER. Just use the brain! :sm16:


Nay CB that's why they are in the ER their brains are not function as ones should.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, you are the best Denim Reporter! Love the news! Best laugh all day!
> 
> I cooked beans, fried potatoes & cornbread & took my 89 (lady) & 91 (man) neighbor some & they both cried & hugged me! Just simple food that they never cook nor eat but said they love this food. God does give me energy to care for my neighbors! I'm so blessed! I had to cry Little too!
> 
> I'm ready to eat! Chat later! Prayers to each of you who need our Lord Jesus or your religion as GOD hears all prayers!


Oh that was so nice of you. I know they enjoyed it. Good soul food.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right, shaking my head. It reminded me of these


Oh my the first one hope it didn't start that could be very painful really painful

The second one well I am sure the fire department that had to cut him out are still talking about it and laughing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Funny Ballet
> 
> http://shareably.net/vienna-state-opera-funny-ballet-v1/?utm_source=salem&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=talent


 :sm11:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I had trouble training people in the seventies to give change without a register. I worked in a small gas station where we only sold gas and cigarettes. We did have a calculator but seldom seldom needed it. Very funny when people don't have any common sense.
> I disliked bo more than a lot of people but I don't think this is because of him.
> I had one guy purchasing gas (we didn't require payment up front) he walked to the window to pay and handed me a one hundred dollar bill. We had signs everywhere saying we didn't accept anything larger than a twenty, he had a smirk on his face, he thought he " got" me. He said, what are you gonna do?, I already pumped the gas and I don't have any other money. I said fine, and started to pull up rolls of dimes quarters and nickels to give him change. He said what's this? I said it's money- just as good as your one hundred dollar bill! He took his 'change' and left.
> The whole thing was we didn't want people to know we could change large bills because that station had been robbed before. I still get a kick out of remembering that incident!


Good for you :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When all you can do is shake your head!
> 
> http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/six-examples-perfectly-explain-america-mess-today/


Hey Joey you can add

Nancy Pelosi she claims she can not work with President Bush seems she thinks he is still the president, either yesterday or was it today

Maxine Waters said Putin is invading Korea

And Warren claimed she was a Native American, was prove to be untrue.

So now we can say that we now have a few more to add to the list and they are representing the people of their state.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> http://ijr.com/2017/02/797086-youve-heard-people-compare-trump-to-hitler-so-we-asked-a-woman-who-was-born-in-nazi-germany/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=owned&utm_campaign=ods&utm_term=ijamerica&utm_content=politics


I think that inappropriate comparisons to Hitler trivializes the horrific actions carried out by the Nazi regime.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have a kind of wacko sense of humor, sorry to confuse you. You'll get use to it the others had too, . and look they are still normal.


Normal is over-rated :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Normal is over-rated :sm23:


oh no I have effected you now your normal is not normal. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning

Not much going on here. Was a tad disappointed that after I carded some alpaca I couldn't get it white. I asked my friend and I need to wash it again, and maybe again. But that will have to wait until the sun comes back, so I can dry the batts outside.

ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning
> 
> Not much going on here. Was a tad disappointed that after I carded some alpaca I couldn't get it white. I asked my friend and I need to wash it again, and maybe again. But that will have to wait until the sun comes back, so I can dry the batts outside.
> 
> ttfn


Good morning. Losts of bad weather happening.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have a kind of wacko sense of humor, sorry to confuse you. You'll get use to it the others had too, . and look they are still normal.


Your sense of humor is just fine-it was my brain that was a bit slow. I thought it was hill airy us.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Normal is over-rated :sm23:


Thanks for the funnies as my friend doesn't send me many things these days as she knows I'm not online much, but your pictures are great & funny!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning. Losts of bad weather happening.


Yes, we are cooling down too as only 82 today & 80 for the weekend!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Normal is over-rated :sm23:


 :sm06: :sm06:

My motto is 
You have to be a bit crazy to stay sane.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, we are cooling down too as only 82 today & 80 for the weekend!


 :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think that inappropriate comparisons to Hitler trivializes the horrific actions carried out by the Nazi regime.


I agree!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning
> 
> Not much going on here. Was a tad disappointed that after I carded some alpaca I couldn't get it white. I asked my friend and I need to wash it again, and maybe again. But that will have to wait until the sun comes back, so I can dry the batts outside.
> 
> ttfn


Does the sun bleach it out?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, we are cooling down too as only 82 today & 80 for the weekend!


Oh! Your weather sounds so wonderful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh! Your weather sounds so wonderful.


Why yes it does when you see temps below 20 anything sounds nice.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Why yes it does when you see temps below 20 anything sounds nice.


I am freezing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, we are cooling down too as only 82 today & 80 for the weekend!


Enjoy the sunshine Janie! 80 would be hot for us, even in the summertime.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> :sm06: :sm06:
> 
> My motto is
> You have to be a bit crazy to stay sane.


 :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am freezing.


me too LL.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24:


Well WCK she is a good fit for this place . Crazy is my middle name.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> me too LL.


 :sm06: :sm03:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We still have lots of snow, but it has started to be mixed freezing rain or rain. But our power has stayed on and we have pellets and groceries so we don't have to go out. It's unusual to get this much snow in Feb., but we actually had quite a bit more snow in Dec/Jan of 2008/09 and according to long time residents the 1998 winter was one of the worst storms on record. Schools have been closed all week and there have been a lot of accidents, mainly because some drivers don't have proper tires for snow conditions or drive too fast and lose control. A lot of kids have had fun making snowmen and sledding.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We still have lots of snow, but it has started to be mixed freezing rain or rain. But our power has stayed on and we have pellets and groceries so we don't have to go out. It's unusual to get this much snow in Feb., but we actually had quite a bit more snow in Dec/Jan of 2008/09 and according to long time residents the 1998 winter was one of the worst storms on record. Schools have been closed all week and there have been a lot of accidents, mainly because some drivers don't have proper tires for snow conditions or drive too fast and lose control. A lot of kids have had fun making snowmen and sledding.


Freezing rain is the worst. Stay safe.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - a few chuckles for you and GD
> http://www.wideopenpets.com/11-chicken-shaming-pics-aptly-characterize-farm-life/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=test&utm_term=advertisetest&utm_campaign=advertisetest


So cute.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Normal is over-rated :sm23:


Who needs normal when we have you.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think that inappropriate comparisons to Hitler trivializes the horrific actions carried out by the Nazi regime.


I absolutely agree!!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is something for you who are housebound! Too cute!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> oh no I have effected you now your normal is not normal. :sm23: :sm23:


You are such a good role model :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Who needs normal when we have you.


 :sm23: :sm09: ????


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Here is something for you who are housebound! Too cute!


Thanks Janie! Goes to prove that all babies are adorable wearing knit sweaters!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Yarnlady
Your sense of humor is just fine-it was my brain that was a bit slow. I thought it was hill airy us.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thought this is interesting!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thought this is interesting!


I like it to know the cuts of yarn from one sheep my now that is information I can use.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here is something for you who are housebound! Too cute!


oh sweet little lambs and nice sweaters they are wearing too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Yarnlady
> Your sense of humor is just fine-it was my brain that was a bit slow. I thought it was hill airy us.


Just love that you are on the same wave link as I am . Hill airy us good one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We still have lots of snow, but it has started to be mixed freezing rain or rain. But our power has stayed on and we have pellets and groceries so we don't have to go out. It's unusual to get this much snow in Feb., but we actually had quite a bit more snow in Dec/Jan of 2008/09 and according to long time residents the 1998 winter was one of the worst storms on record. Schools have been closed all week and there have been a lot of accidents, mainly because some drivers don't have proper tires for snow conditions or drive too fast and lose control. A lot of kids have had fun making snowmen and sledding.


Now that is a snow storm have they said when it will stop? See aren't you glad you retired . No need to get up and drive to work, every thing is well at home food heat ect. Life is good, now you can just sit read a good book, take a nap, knit, sort out the yarn and the list goes on and on.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thought this is interesting!


 :sm11: Good to know our cuts of yarn


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie, I've been meaning to ask how your new bridge is holding up over the winter? Has traffic gone back to normal?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, I've been meaning to ask how your new bridge is holding up over the winter? Has traffic gone back to normal?


Bridge is holding up and traffic is worst and going over speed limit. People use to cross the road to get to nature area up the road. Not any more I expect there will be an accident with all the cars going over limit and people trying to cross street. There are no stop signs going east to west where the traffic is heavy. Just on side roads.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Now that is a snow storm have they said when it will stop? See aren't you glad you retired . No need to get up and drive to work, every thing is well at home food heat ect. Life is good, now you can just sit read a good book, take a nap, knit, sort out the yarn and the list goes on and on.


Except for the naps, that sounds like my life the past few days. DH loves naps, but they make me groggy rather than rested so no naps for me.

Forecast calls for warmer temps and rain over the next week, so the snow will start to melt but it will be messy and some areas will have flooding. But we are so lucky compared to the tornados in USA. The news was so sad.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bridge is holding up and traffic is worst and going over speed limit. People use to cross the road to get to nature area up the road. Not any more I expect there will be an accident with all the cars going over limit and people trying to cross street. There are no stop signs going east to west where the traffic is heavy. Just on side roads.


Hopefully you don't end up with a car in your yard!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We still have lots of snow, but it has started to be mixed freezing rain or rain. But our power has stayed on and we have pellets and groceries so we don't have to go out. It's unusual to get this much snow in Feb., but we actually had quite a bit more snow in Dec/Jan of 2008/09 and according to long time residents the 1998 winter was one of the worst storms on record. Schools have been closed all week and there have been a lot of accidents, mainly because some drivers don't have proper tires for snow conditions or drive too fast and lose control. A lot of kids have had fun making snowmen and sledding.


So far we have had a mild winter. Don't you feel strange being able to stay at home and enjoy the weather ? Have you gotten a retirement day yet?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm23: :sm09: ????


oh good now we know who is not normal on here. I am not alone any more. Your right normal is over rated..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hopefully you don't end up with a car in your yard!


Have had that happen even before new bridge. Drove right through our fence on one side of house then out the other side. At least he miss the house.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here is something for you who are housebound! Too cute!


How cute. GD and DIL and I have been watching goat videos . We love the fainting goats. They are so funny. Poor goats.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You are such a good role model :sm23:


That is the truth! Love all of y'all!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So far we have had a mild winter. Don't you feel strange being able to stay at home and enjoy the weather ? Have you gotten a retirement day yet?


I haven't figured out what a retirement day is yet :sm23: :sm09:

I think Annie and I will have to postpone our lunch again; the roads are better, but our driveways aren't easy to get up


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> oh good now we know who is not normal on here. I am not alone any more. Your right normal is over rated..


Our "not normal" is perfectly good; it's the drama queens on some of the other threads that need a reality check. Some of them need to get a life!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How cute. GD and DIL and I have been watching goat videos . We love the fainting goats. They are so funny. Poor goats.


Time to add a couple of goats to the farmyard?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Time to add a couple of goats to the farmyard?


They would have to build a fence because I want to have something left in my yard. We have plenty of entertainment for now. :sm16: :sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our "not normal" is perfectly good; it's the drama queens on some of the other threads that need a reality check. Some of them need to get a life!


Isn't that the truth?! I would say most of them need to.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't that the truth?! I would say most of them need to.


Sadly


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Except for the naps, that sounds like my life the past few days. DH loves naps, but they make me groggy rather than rested so no naps for me.
> 
> Forecast calls for warmer temps and rain over the next week, so the snow will start to melt but it will be messy and some areas will have flooding. But we are so lucky compared to the tornados in USA. The news was so sad.


Yes seem year has started out in the south with bad weather. Don't know if I could handle losing my home three times like one man told the reporter. Two hurricane and now tornado's .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our "not normal" is perfectly good; it's the drama queens on some of the other threads that need a reality check. Some of them need to get a life!


Oh they have a life they just don't want to live it. Must be an unhappy place as they seem to have to show their angry on internet . A couple of them are not even from this country and neither of them know what the truth is, just make up things as they go. Also use insulting others as their means of getting angry out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They would have to build a fence because I want to have something left in my yard. We have plenty of entertainment for now. :sm16: :sm05:


And why is that?? You raise a bunch of nice children and grands. They take after their mom and grandma. Tender hearts I think.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sadly


Good one, I have seen a lot of rollie polies of late.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh they have a life they just don't want to live it. Must be an unhappy place as they seem to have to show their angry on internet . A couple of them are not even from this country and neither of them know what the truth is, just make up things as they go. Also use insulting others as their means of getting angry out.


I don't think they can see how nasty they are to people. It is pretty disgusting to see it done to strangers. They must live empty lives that they need to treat people so badly over politics. They are to be pitied. Lord help them come out of the pit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't think they can see how nasty they are to people. It is pretty disgusting to see it done to strangers. They must live empty lives that they need to treat people so badly over politics. They are to be pitied. Lord help them come out of the pit.


Only if they want to and from what I have seen they chose not to.

Have you ever seen a fish when it is caught first it flips and then it flops and then it dies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> And why is that?? You raise a bunch of nice children and grands. They take after their mom and grandma. Tender hearts I think.


You know all pets come to Grandma's house. 
They do have tender hearts to love pets but I don't think they much care if I have poop on my porch . They missed that gene. :sm25:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know all pets come to Grandma's house.
> They do have tender hearts to love pets but I don't think they much care if I have poop on my porch . They missed that gene. :sm25:


Ah but you use the poop for fertilizer and watch the flowers bloom.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Tomorrow big day for Willy, Pet wellness check. brought his carrier upstairs and hid in closet . 15 min before we go make sure he is upstairs . Shut doors to bedrooms and basement then the fun begins The meow's of a cat that is sure we are trying to get rid of him starts. Meows continue in the car until we get there then let him out of carrier and on the table he goes and lays down on the scale and purrs away. Vet can not hear his heart as he will not stop purring. Then we recage him and meows(load) all the way home. Then let him out of carrier when we get home. Gives us dirty looks and runs and hides for part of the day until he is hungry then wraps his body around my legs and meows and rubs against me. Funny how that works he loves me when hungry.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Tomorrow big day for Willy, Pet wellness check. brought his carrier upstairs and hid in closet . 15 min before we go make sure he is upstairs . Shut doors to bedrooms and basement then the fun begins The meow's of a cat that is sure we are trying to get rid of him starts. Meows continue in the car until we get there then let him out of carrier and on the table he goes and lays down on the scale and purrs away. Vet can not hear his heart as he will not stop purring. Then we recage him and meows(load) all the way home. Then let him out of carrier when we get home. Gives us dirty looks and runs and hides for part of the day until he is hungry then wraps his body around my legs and meows and rubs against me. Funny how that works he loves me when hungry.


That would be a good video . At least he behaves when get gets to vet. Silly cat. You know you love him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh they have a life they just don't want to live it. Must be an unhappy place as they seem to have to show their angry on internet . A couple of them are not even from this country and neither of them know what the truth is, just make up things as they go. Also use insulting others as their means of getting angry out.


A lot of hypocrisy - claim to be against intolerance while showing complete intolerance to anyone who doesn't agree with them


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Only if they want to and from what I have seen they chose not to.
> 
> Have you ever seen a fish when it is caught first it flips and then it flops and then it dies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh dear a depends moment . :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Tomorrow big day for Willy, Pet wellness check. brought his carrier upstairs and hid in closet . 15 min before we go make sure he is upstairs . Shut doors to bedrooms and basement then the fun begins The meow's of a cat that is sure we are trying to get rid of him starts. Meows continue in the car until we get there then let him out of carrier and on the table he goes and lays down on the scale and purrs away. Vet can not hear his heart as he will not stop purring. Then we recage him and meows(load) all the way home. Then let him out of carrier when we get home. Gives us dirty looks and runs and hides for part of the day until he is hungry then wraps his body around my legs and meows and rubs against me. Funny how that works he loves me when hungry.


That sounds normal for a cat :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear a depends moment . :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Oh don't say Depends this week. It was funny. :sm09:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't think they can see how nasty they are to people. It is pretty disgusting to see it done to strangers. They must live empty lives that they need to treat people so badly over politics. They are to be pitied. Lord help them come out of the pit.


You summed it up very well. But they won't stop shoveling and their empty pit becomes larger and deeper.

I wonder if our Lefty protesters mirror their German counterparts?

http://freebeacon.com/issues/study-nearly-all-berlins-left-wing-protesters-live-with-parents/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You summed it up very well. But they won't stop shoveling and their empty pit becomes larger and deeper.
> 
> I wonder if our Lefty protesters mirror their German counterparts?
> 
> http://freebeacon.com/issues/study-nearly-all-berlins-left-wing-protesters-live-with-parents/


I didn't think they worked or had many bills to pay or they would be working! I didn't have time for foolishness when I worked as too much to do after work! Guess they are paid to protest!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We've had the fright of our lives -- a couple guys tried to break into our bedroom at 3:30 this morning. We have french doors that open onto the deck and these guys pushed the centre panel right out of the door frame. It made a loud crashing noise and DH jumped out of bed to the opening shouting at them and I ran out of the bedroom to call 911. They ran off and the RCMP were here within 10 min.

We're still shocked, we have electric gates at the top of a very long driveway so they pushed themselves between the gate and the post and walked down the snowy, icy driveway and they had to run back up the same way; one of them lost his runner and I hope he got frost bite and cut his foot. The RCMP brought their dog and tracked them almost a km to where they left their vehicle. Thank the Lord that we weren't hurt.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've had the fright of our lives -- a couple guys tried to break into our bedroom at 3:30 this morning. We have french doors that open onto the deck and these guys pushed the centre panel right out of the door frame. It made a loud crashing noise and DH jumped out of bed to the opening shouting at them and I ran out of the bedroom to call 911. They ran off and the RCMP were here within 10 min.
> 
> We're still shocked, we have electric gates at the top of a very long driveway so they pushed themselves between the gate and the post and walked down the snowy, icy driveway and they had to run back up the same way; one of them lost his runner and I hope he got frost bite and cut his foot. The RCMP brought their dog and tracked them almost a km to where they left their vehicle. Thank the Lord that we weren't hurt.


Oh, my, thank the Lord you weren't hurt! Hope they learned their lesson!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've had the fright of our lives -- a couple guys tried to break into our bedroom at 3:30 this morning. We have french doors that open onto the deck and these guys pushed the centre panel right out of the door frame. It made a loud crashing noise and DH jumped out of bed to the opening shouting at them and I ran out of the bedroom to call 911. They ran off and the RCMP were here within 10 min.
> 
> We're still shocked, we have electric gates at the top of a very long driveway so they pushed themselves between the gate and the post and walked down the snowy, icy driveway and they had to run back up the same way; one of them lost his runner and I hope he got frost bite and cut his foot. The RCMP brought their dog and tracked them almost a km to where they left their vehicle. Thank the Lord that we weren't hurt.


Oh my gosh Wck I am shaking thinking of what could have happened to youl Thank God you are ok. So scary. I know you are shaken up. Let us know how you are doing. See every needs a gun to protect them selves now. Evil is lose


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've had the fright of our lives -- a couple guys tried to break into our bedroom at 3:30 this morning. We have french doors that open onto the deck and these guys pushed the centre panel right out of the door frame. It made a loud crashing noise and DH jumped out of bed to the opening shouting at them and I ran out of the bedroom to call 911. They ran off and the RCMP were here within 10 min.
> 
> We're still shocked, we have electric gates at the top of a very long driveway so they pushed themselves between the gate and the post and walked down the snowy, icy driveway and they had to run back up the same way; one of them lost his runner and I hope he got frost bite and cut his foot. The RCMP brought their dog and tracked them almost a km to where they left their vehicle. Thank the Lord that we weren't hurt.


Oh my gosh I am so happy you were not hurt. Did they catch them I hope so. Do you have motion camera's? They lite up and can record people who are on your property. We have one up at cabin now that thieves stole things. Now we will have pictures of them if they enter there.

Glad your police got there in a short time with what you were saying about roads ect.

Hope the bugger has more then frost bite.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've had the fright of our lives -- a couple guys tried to break into our bedroom at 3:30 this morning. We have french doors that open onto the deck and these guys pushed the centre panel right out of the door frame. It made a loud crashing noise and DH jumped out of bed to the opening shouting at them and I ran out of the bedroom to call 911. They ran off and the RCMP were here within 10 min.
> 
> We're still shocked, we have electric gates at the top of a very long driveway so they pushed themselves between the gate and the post and walked down the snowy, icy driveway and they had to run back up the same way; one of them lost his runner and I hope he got frost bite and cut his foot. The RCMP brought their dog and tracked them almost a km to where they left their vehicle. Thank the Lord that we weren't hurt.


I am so thankful you are both okay. I will tell you having two very large and noisy Airedales let me sleep more at ease. If you want, I can ring the doorbell and record their big boy voices. Make it your doorbell!

At least you didn't call them 'thugs' according to the insane left that is a racial slur. I don't understand that.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh forgot to tell you what I did today. I washed an alpaca fleece. I soaked and rinsed and soaked and rinsed...and when I pulled it out of the bag I thought I had felted it. I was almost in tears, because I tried so hard to do it right. So I built a fire in the wood burning stove and place a wired ironing board right next to it. Laid out the fleece and gently pulled it apart and let it dry. I was amazed.....not perfect but good. Took me 6 hours of fiddling with it to dry it out. Now it is in pieces on a spare bed with the ceiling fan going to make sure it is really dry. Then tomorrow I will make batts and start to spin it. It was a fleece that I had help shear, so I really wanted to do it right. Wish me luck!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

WCK-I'm glad you and yours are okay (or will be after your fright!). If people could put as much effort into earning for themselves as they do to steal-they might find themselves ahead of the game. 
Still glad you are okay!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh forgot to tell you what I did today. I washed an alpaca fleece. I soaked and rinsed and soaked and rinsed...and when I pulled it out of the bag I thought I had felted it. I was almost in tears, because I tried so hard to do it right. So I built a fire in the wood burning stove and place a wired ironing board right next to it. Laid out the fleece and gently pulled it apart and let it dry. I was amazed.....not perfect but good. Took me 6 hours of fiddling with it to dry it out. Now it is in pieces on a spare bed with the ceiling fan going to make sure it is really dry. Then tomorrow I will make batts and start to spin it. It was a fleece that I had help shear, so I really wanted to do it right. Wish me luck!


That sort of thing requires way more patience than I will ever have. 
I understand your wanting to see it from animal to finished product though! Good Luck!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am so thankful you are both okay. I will tell you having two very large and noisy Airedales let me sleep more at ease. If you want, I can ring the doorbell and record their big boy voices. Make it your doorbell!
> 
> At least you didn't call them 'thugs' according to the insane left that is a racial slur. I don't understand that.


That is the truth. Airedales are protective of their owners.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh forgot to tell you what I did today. I washed an alpaca fleece. I soaked and rinsed and soaked and rinsed...and when I pulled it out of the bag I thought I had felted it. I was almost in tears, because I tried so hard to do it right. So I built a fire in the wood burning stove and place a wired ironing board right next to it. Laid out the fleece and gently pulled it apart and let it dry. I was amazed.....not perfect but good. Took me 6 hours of fiddling with it to dry it out. Now it is in pieces on a spare bed with the ceiling fan going to make sure it is really dry. Then tomorrow I will make batts and start to spin it. It was a fleece that I had help shear, so I really wanted to do it right. Wish me luck!


It has to work after all that work. Good luck . It will be beautiful!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh I am so happy you were not hurt. Did they catch them I hope so. Do you have motion camera's? They lite up and can record people who are on your property. We have one up at cabin now that thieves stole things. Now we will have pictures of them if they enter there.
> 
> Glad your police got there in a short time with what you were saying about roads ect.
> 
> Hope the bugger has more then frost bite.


Thanks Janie, CB and Yarnie. We're still pretty shaken up and they haven't been caught. DH put the french door panel back together until we can get a replacement and bought and installed window grills for some of the basement windows. Our other windows have muntin bars between the glass panels so it's harder to break into them. We are going to look into putting a motion camera up at the gate and replacing some of the motion detector lights. DH will also look at building up the gate post to make it harder for someone to squeeze through. It's still hard to believe that they walked all that way down snowy, icy driveway and around house and without a vehicle they couldn't carry much away.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I am so thankful you are both okay. I will tell you having two very large and noisy Airedales let me sleep more at ease. If you want, I can ring the doorbell and record their big boy voices. Make it your doorbell!
> 
> At least you didn't call them 'thugs' according to the insane left that is a racial slur. I don't understand that.


I would definitely call them thugs and worse! I know dogs will protect their human family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Oh forgot to tell you what I did today. I washed an alpaca fleece. I soaked and rinsed and soaked and rinsed...and when I pulled it out of the bag I thought I had felted it. I was almost in tears, because I tried so hard to do it right. So I built a fire in the wood burning stove and place a wired ironing board right next to it. Laid out the fleece and gently pulled it apart and let it dry. I was amazed.....not perfect but good. Took me 6 hours of fiddling with it to dry it out. Now it is in pieces on a spare bed with the ceiling fan going to make sure it is really dry. Then tomorrow I will make batts and start to spin it. It was a fleece that I had help shear, so I really wanted to do it right. Wish me luck!


That was a full day's work! All that work will have to go into a special project, have you decided what to make with it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> WCK-I'm glad you and yours are okay (or will be after your fright!). If people could put as much effort into earning for themselves as they do to steal-they might find themselves ahead of the game.
> Still glad you are okay!


Thank you. A lot of theft and extortion here is drug related; it seems there isn't much that an addict won't do to get their next fix.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Janie, CB and Yarnie. We're still pretty shaken up and they haven't been caught. DH put the french door panel back together until we can get a replacement and bought and installed window grills for some of the basement windows. Our other windows have muntin bars between the glass panels so it's harder to break into them. We are going to look into putting a motion camera up at the gate and replacing some of the motion detector lights. DH will also look at building up the gate post to make it harder for someone to squeeze through. It's still hard to believe that they walked all that way down snowy, icy driveway and around house and without a vehicle they couldn't carry much away.


Did they ever get into the house? Get a gun to protect your selves. Evilness has no bounds . Thank You Jesus for watching our beloved WCK and her DH.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am so thankful you are both okay. I will tell you having two very large and noisy Airedales let me sleep more at ease. If you want, I can ring the doorbell and record their big boy voices. Make it your doorbell!
> 
> At least you didn't call them 'thugs' according to the insane left that is a racial slur. I don't understand that.


yes dogs do have a good alarm system. Sounds like a good idea.

LTL is there anything any more that we understand about what the left are doing or saying?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh forgot to tell you what I did today. I washed an alpaca fleece. I soaked and rinsed and soaked and rinsed...and when I pulled it out of the bag I thought I had felted it. I was almost in tears, because I tried so hard to do it right. So I built a fire in the wood burning stove and place a wired ironing board right next to it. Laid out the fleece and gently pulled it apart and let it dry. I was amazed.....not perfect but good. Took me 6 hours of fiddling with it to dry it out. Now it is in pieces on a spare bed with the ceiling fan going to make sure it is really dry. Then tomorrow I will make batts and start to spin it. It was a fleece that I had help shear, so I really wanted to do it right. Wish me luck!


Am so glad fleece did not felt would have broken your heart after all that work. I know you have got it under control and will be a beautiful garment what every you make with it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I would definitely call them thugs and worse! I know dogs will protect their human family.


My last dog Bear was a German Shepard and when hubby was working shift work I never worried about any one entering house with out being warned that something was happening. Also unless I said it was o.k. no one could come near me he would stand in front of me and watch every move a person made. He also seem to sense when someone was not to be trusted. Even command to stop would not stop him from growling as if to warn that person do not come near. I can see why they make good dogs for police work.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Janie, CB and Yarnie. We're still pretty shaken up and they haven't been caught. DH put the french door panel back together until we can get a replacement and bought and installed window grills for some of the basement windows. Our other windows have muntin bars between the glass panels so it's harder to break into them. We are going to look into putting a motion camera up at the gate and replacing some of the motion detector lights. DH will also look at building up the gate post to make it harder for someone to squeeze through. It's still hard to believe that they walked all that way down snowy, icy driveway and around house and without a vehicle they couldn't carry much away.


Glad you are adding more motion detectors and camera. Its to bad you can't have a siren go off if someone tries to enter gate at least scare them off . This is just unreal, but then when drugs are involved they will do anything to get what they need. I am just glad God had his hand out to stop them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad you are adding more motion detectors and camera. Its to bad you can't have a siren go off if someone tries to enter gate at least scare them off . This is just unreal, but then when drugs are involved they will do anything to get what they need. I am just glad God had his hand out to stop them.


That is a good idea Yarnie. My aunt and uncle have an alarm that goes off when anyone drives up or sneaks around. They live outside of town too. Maybe you could check on that too WCK.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes dogs do have a good alarm system. Sounds like a good idea.
> 
> LTL is there anything any more that we understand about what the left are doing or saying?


Impossible. They randomly pick words and affix race to them, and then assume you are thinking that way and call you a racist.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Joey that is so great to hear about blankets. You are such a good person. Do you got to expos? it is a mad house down there so many people and quilts ect. She does have a nice place in Beaver Dam. Went there with a friend once. So much to see even in her shop.

LL what is your day going to be like? 

Bonnie how is the weather there? The south is sure having a lot of bad weather.

Gali hope all is well and you are getting better with infection.

Soloway how are you doing? Saw you in your state temps in the 80's. My gosh that is warm for this time of year.

Temps in the 40's here birds singing like it is spring.

Got doggie leggings done but wonder if will be needed with weather like it is. March is not far away oh how nice it is to think of that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning friends. Looks like the sun is peaking out today and hoping that lots of snow will melt. Thanks so much for all your prayers and wishes. God Bless❤❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So good to hear they ran away, and you are safe.
> 
> Have there been other break ins in the area?


Yes there have been lots of break-ins, shoplifting and other crimes; mostly to support addictions. The drug problems have been getting worse.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> For anyone that watches Sewing with Nancy on PBS. This was her blog today. I am thinking of making some blankets for this project. It is good I can deliver them to her on my way to visit Yarnie, rather than mail them.
> 
> http://www.nancyzieman.com/blog/sewing-2/bringing-hope-2-others-blankets-needed/


That's a wonderful program. A group of nurses from this area used to go to Ghana every year to give training and support to their local clinics and they always took hats, blankets and other donations with them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie, how was Willie's visit with the vet?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

More and more studies are coming out with results that we've always known ...
http://stayingsharp.aarp.org/art/connect/16/knitting-brain-benefits.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have been to one expo, many years ago. It was a mad house then. I also went to her open house in Beaver Dam about the same time. I do not know if she still has the open house.


It is far worst now Joey . I would just go to her store when not open house. Hate the pushing and shoving.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes there have been lots of break-ins, shoplifting and other crimes; mostly to support addictions. The drug problems have been getting worse.


There a lot of it in our capital now. Never this bad, getting to be a mini crime wave moving in smaller towns.

We are in the breaking into cars and stealing package from peoples porch. Also robbing banks and gas stations.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> For anyone that watches Sewing with Nancy on PBS. This was her blog today. I am thinking of making some blankets for this project. It is good I can deliver them to her on my way to visit Yarnie, rather than mail them.
> 
> http://www.nancyzieman.com/blog/sewing-2/bringing-hope-2-others-blankets-needed/


I haven't watched her much lately but have watched her since she was first on PBS. You are a good person to do that will all you have to do plus working.

How are you making it at work?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, how was Willie's visit with the vet?


Same as usual load meows going there. But did manage to get him in the carrier . He was sure mad about that. Got all done even nails trim.

Then howling on the way home. Release from cage and dirty looks , and off to hide. Had to go to store ect. Back home he is sitting by food dish. Wonder how he would act if it wasn't feeding time. But then he feels he should eat when every he feels like it. Vet wants him to lose weight not overly heavy but needs to scale down. He lost weight yeah. Now this is not easy as he can go off with the meow now matter where you try to hide.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning friends. Looks like the sun is peaking out today and hoping that lots of snow will melt. Thanks so much for all your prayers and wishes. God Bless❤❤


It is so good to have you with us unharmed. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> More and more studies are coming out with results that we've always known ...
> http://stayingsharp.aarp.org/art/connect/16/knitting-brain-benefits.html


last one fits here on your post. I had to rip it out, why because hubby feels the need to tell me ever detail of what is going on in his world. Jut when I get to a count row. So came up with idea use makers on ever count so I can recount and know where I left off when he feels the need to tell me something.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> There a lot of it in our capital now. Never this bad, getting to be a mini crime wave moving in smaller towns.
> 
> We are in the breaking into cars and stealing package from peoples porch. Also robbing banks and gas stations.


I hope I am not repeating myself. Last month we had a man following women home from grocery shopping then robbing and assaulting them. It happened 4 times. The last woma was a black woman from our church that works in the garden dept at Walmart. Ha she got good grip on him. She and her DH were on the news. I died laughing because I knew she was a character . The police caught him. He was 58, too old to be acting that way. They should let her tend to him for a few days I bet her would rather be in jail. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope I am not repeating myself. Last month we had a man following women home from grocery shopping then robbing and assaulting them. It happened 4 times. The last woma was a black woman from our church that works in the garden dept at Walmart. Ha she got good grip on him. She and her DH were on the news. I died laughing because I knew she was a character . The police caught him. He was 58, too old to be acting that way. They should let her tend to him for a few days I bet her would rather be in jail. :sm09:


You know you and Joey live out in the country too. You both may want to have motion lights ect up.

No stopping drug addict these day.

Vet said her daughter who rooms with best friend in college. Friend has become a drug addict and she has a boyfriend who is into it too. Daughter came home and found the friends boyfriend in her apartment . Friend was not there scares her that he can also get into their apartment with out friend being there. Time for her to move to another place with out friend I think.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You know you and Joey live out in the country too. You both may want to have motion lights ect up.
> 
> No stopping drug addict these day.
> 
> Vet said her daughter who rooms with best friend in college. Friend has become a drug addict and she has a boyfriend who is into it too. Daughter came home and found the friends boyfriend in her apartment . Friend was not there scares her that he can also get into their apartment with out friend being there. Time for her to move to another place with out friend I think.


We have motion lights and a big spot light. Everyone around here knows we have big dogs and have guns. I think most criminals scout people out. Three years ago we think it was a boy that worked for my boys business is the one that stole the work truck. No one is safe anymore. We have to protect ourselves. I don't like guns but I can see where we all need one to protect our families.

I agree it is time for the vets DD to get another apartment for her own safety.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes seem year has started out in the south with bad weather. Don't know if I could handle losing my home three times like one man told the reporter. Two hurricane and now tornado's .


It's not fun. I lost mine twice to hurricanes. On the upside, I didn't need to pack a thing before I moved or call the movers. :sm23: :sm23: Once you get past the sentimental value of the lost stuff, I liked having all new and new to me things.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Tomorrow big day for Willy, Pet wellness check. brought his carrier upstairs and hid in closet . 15 min before we go make sure he is upstairs . Shut doors to bedrooms and basement then the fun begins The meow's of a cat that is sure we are trying to get rid of him starts. Meows continue in the car until we get there then let him out of carrier and on the table he goes and lays down on the scale and purrs away. Vet can not hear his heart as he will not stop purring. Then we recage him and meows(load) all the way home. Then let him out of carrier when we get home. Gives us dirty looks and runs and hides for part of the day until he is hungry then wraps his body around my legs and meows and rubs against me. Funny how that works he loves me when hungry.


After a vet visit, I buy their affection with a trip to the ice cream shop. They all get a small vanilla cup. I, in turn, get a hot fudge sundae, HEHEHEHE. Yes I need it more.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> A lot of hypocrisy - claim to be against intolerance while showing complete intolerance to anyone who doesn't agree with them


Can it be any more obvious then with all the "stars and athletes" boycotting or calling out owners of certain products because of their political views. It's as though the product has all of a sudden turned to junk because the owner has a different political viewpoint. How small minded can they get?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> We've had the fright of our lives -- a couple guys tried to break into our bedroom at 3:30 this morning. We have french doors that open onto the deck and these guys pushed the centre panel right out of the door frame. It made a loud crashing noise and DH jumped out of bed to the opening shouting at them and I ran out of the bedroom to call 911. They ran off and the RCMP were here within 10 min.
> 
> We're still shocked, we have electric gates at the top of a very long driveway so they pushed themselves between the gate and the post and walked down the snowy, icy driveway and they had to run back up the same way; one of them lost his runner and I hope he got frost bite and cut his foot. The RCMP brought their dog and tracked them almost a km to where they left their vehicle. Thank the Lord that we weren't hurt.


I'm so glad neither you or Mr. WCK was hurt. That is scary.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

http://m.godvine.com/Reba-McEntire-s-New-Song-Back-To-God-Is-The-Message-Our-World-Desperately-Needs-10371.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> After a vet visit, I buy their affection with a trip to the ice cream shop. They all get a small vanilla cup. I, in turn, get a hot fudge sundae, HEHEHEHE. Yes I need it more.


 :sm09: :sm24:

How are you other 2 babies doing after the loss?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://m.godvine.com/Reba-McEntire-s-New-Song-Back-To-God-Is-The-Message-Our-World-Desperately-Needs-10371.html


Amen!
Thanks WcK ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This looks like something that would happen in my family. 
http://www.facebook.com/NTDTelevision/videos/vb.179417642100354/ :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's not fun. I lost mine twice to hurricanes. On the upside, I didn't need to pack a thing before I moved or call the movers. :sm23: :sm23: Once you get past the sentimental value of the lost stuff, I liked having all new and new to me things.


Oh am sorry to hear this. I hope you will never go through it again.I would rather have you keep the sentimental things and call movers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> After a vet visit, I buy their affection with a trip to the ice cream shop. They all get a small vanilla cup. I, in turn, get a hot fudge sundae, HEHEHEHE. Yes I need it more.


Oh now we all know why your an ice cream bandit. Do you know they have doggie ice cream now.

Yes hot fudge sundae sound good after the vet visit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have motion lights and a big spot light. Everyone around here knows we have big dogs and have guns. I think most criminals scout people out. Three years ago we think it was a boy that worked for my boys business is the one that stole the work truck. No one is safe anymore. We have to protect ourselves. I don't like guns but I can see where we all need one to protect our families.
> 
> I agree it is time for the vets DD to get another apartment for her own safety.


Am glad you have protection in this day and age one needs it more then ever.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://m.godvine.com/Reba-McEntire-s-New-Song-Back-To-God-Is-The-Message-Our-World-Desperately-Needs-10371.html


Thank you WCK what we need to hear right now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This looks like something that would happen in my family.
> http://www.facebook.com/NTDTelevision/videos/vb.179417642100354/ :sm09:


got sorry page not available


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so sick of all the marches for everything but the toilet.

It is just becoming a new fad to do it.

Well I am thinking of having a march against all the marches. Want to join?

Have to think of some pretty good signs. Like go home and stay there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Same as usual load meows going there. But did manage to get him in the carrier . He was sure mad about that. Got all done even nails trim.
> 
> Then howling on the way home. Release from cage and dirty looks , and off to hide. Had to go to store ect. Back home he is sitting by food dish. Wonder how he would act if it wasn't feeding time. But then he feels he should eat when every he feels like it. Vet wants him to lose weight not overly heavy but needs to scale down. He lost weight yeah. Now this is not easy as he can go off with the meow now matter where you try to hide.


A little entertainment for Willie



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154976014862365


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> last one fits here on your post. I had to rip it out, why because hubby feels the need to tell me ever detail of what is going on in his world. Jut when I get to a count row. So came up with idea use makers on ever count so I can recount and know where I left off when he feels the need to tell me something.


DH's news is always important :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope I am not repeating myself. Last month we had a man following women home from grocery shopping then robbing and assaulting them. It happened 4 times. The last woma was a black woman from our church that works in the garden dept at Walmart. Ha she got good grip on him. She and her DH were on the news. I died laughing because I knew she was a character . The police caught him. He was 58, too old to be acting that way. They should let her tend to him for a few days I bet her would rather be in jail. :sm09:


Good for her! There was a news story out of Edmonton a few months ago where a guy tried to assault and car jack a woman when she pulled up to her driveway. She shouted and her son and husband came out and the son chased him down the street while husband called the cops. Guess who also got charged with assault -- yes, the son :sm15: :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You know you and Joey live out in the country too. You both may want to have motion lights ect up.
> 
> No stopping drug addict these day.
> 
> Vet said her daughter who rooms with best friend in college. Friend has become a drug addict and she has a boyfriend who is into it too. Daughter came home and found the friends boyfriend in her apartment . Friend was not there scares her that he can also get into their apartment with out friend being there. Time for her to move to another place with out friend I think.


I think it's definitely time for her to find a new home; not worth the risk.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good for her! There was a news story out of Edmonton a few months ago where a guy tried to assault and car jack a woman when she pulled up to her driveway. She shouted and her son and husband came out and the son chased him down the street while husband called the cops. Guess who also got charged with assault -- yes, the son :sm15: :sm16:


That is crazy. The world is upside down now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It was 80 degrees today. We sat on the porch in the swing for a little bit. Crazy weather but storm will be in to cool off again next week. Is everyone snow bound still?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was 80 degrees today. We sat on the porch in the swing for a little bit. Crazy weather but storm will be in to cool off again next week. Is everyone snow bound still?


Nope! Was very chilly and windy Tuesday through Friday, but we are under heat wave for a day or two. Going with the grandkids to the park this afternoon and have fun watching them run around and ride their bikes.

I can't believe that I lost an entire day. I have been working on this fleece, and getting it carded. Then I spun some, and it was like butter in my hands so I carded some more, and the cycle is going to repeat itself over and over again. So NOTHING got done yesterday or Friday. But I did have fun. But there are bits of fiber everywhere; the couch, floor, my clothes and probably the dogs. Oh my, there is even some fiber on my kitchen table's flowers.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good for her! There was a news story out of Edmonton a few months ago where a guy tried to assault and car jack a woman when she pulled up to her driveway. She shouted and her son and husband came out and the son chased him down the street while husband called the cops. Guess who also got charged with assault -- yes, the son :sm15: :sm16:


That is terrible.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good for her! There was a news story out of Edmonton a few months ago where a guy tried to assault and car jack a woman when she pulled up to her driveway. She shouted and her son and husband came out and the son chased him down the street while husband called the cops. Guess who also got charged with assault -- yes, the son :sm15: :sm16:


We were in Barcelona. People we knew were being robbed - theyi stole her handbag right from her - it was leaning on her leg, touching her. She and her husband were iin a sidewalk cafe. Anyway, she went for her cell phone. No bag. She stood up and shouted and someone said they took it. It was a well dressed man and woman. Husband wend after the thieves. One ran and got away. The one who had the purse was caught by the neck by the husband. Thief dropped the purse. However, the husband let go of the thief because he had the presense of mind to realise that he could be arrested for assault - and it was a foreign country so it would be worse for him.

Barcelona is the worst place for Gypsies and theives. Have seen gypsies and thieves in Italy and France and non compared to Barcelona.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Nope! Was very chilly and windy Tuesday through Friday, but we are under heat wave for a day or two. Going with the grandkids to the park this afternoon and have fun watching them run around and ride their bikes.
> 
> I can't believe that I lost an entire day. I have been working on this fleece, and getting it carded. Then I spun some, and it was like butter in my hands so I carded some more, and the cycle is going to repeat itself over and over again. So NOTHING got done yesterday or Friday. But I did have fun. But there are bits of fiber everywhere; the couch, floor, my clothes and probably the dogs. Oh my, there is even some fiber on my kitchen table's flowers.


Sounds like fun . Do you have one of those tapes on a roller. I have one for rugs . It works for everything. Dog hair , thread. Stuff that a vacuum won't pick up.

Evercare Mega Cleaning Roller With 3-Foot Extendable Handle,25 sheets
by Evercare


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.beliefnet.com/faiths/christianity/articles/5-important-facts-about-jesus-second-coming.aspx?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=paid_distribution_NL&utm_campaign=mobile_digioh


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :sm09: :sm24:
> 
> How are you other 2 babies doing after the loss?


Thanks for asking CB. Ozzy passed away a week after Cooper. He was having some health issues and it was expected. Trent, on the other hand, is healthy (thank goodness), but he is very clingy now. He has to know exactly where I am all the time and follows me everywhere. He's getting all kinds of extra attention and should be ok. He would never admit it, but he misses those "brats" just as I do.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh am sorry to hear this. I hope you will never go through it again.I would rather have you keep the sentimental things and call movers.


It was always just stuff to me. I was so happy that none of us were hurt.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks for asking CB. Ozzy passed away a week after Cooper. He was having some health issues and it was expected. Trent, on the other hand, is healthy (thank goodness), but he is very clingy now. He has to know exactly where I am all the time and follows me everywhere. He's getting all kinds of extra attention and should be ok. He would never admit it, but he misses those "brats" just as I do.


I am so sorry. That is too close together. I am thankful you still have Trent. Our dogs passed away close together to but it was months not a week. I know both of you miss them. They are so big a part of our lives.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

cream cheese and chocolate!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1225483877514007


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> cream cheese and chocolate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A little entertainment for Willie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It was always just stuff to me. I was so happy that none of us were hurt.


I am too glad that you were not hurt and hope you do not have another one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> cream cheese and chocolate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am going to send President Trump a postcard and tell him how much I appreciate him trying to make America great again. Do you think he will get it? :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am going to send President Trump a postcard and tell him how much I appreciate him trying to make America great again. Do you think he will get it? :sm09:


I am sure he will. He will appreciate that you care.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks for asking CB. Ozzy passed away a week after Cooper. He was having some health issues and it was expected. Trent, on the other hand, is healthy (thank goodness), but he is very clingy now. He has to know exactly where I am all the time and follows me everywhere. He's getting all kinds of extra attention and should be ok. He would never admit it, but he misses those "brats" just as I do.


I am sorry about the lost of your dogs it has to hurt losing them both. I read where dogs morn the lost of companions . I saw it in the animals I have had.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> After a vet visit, I buy their affection with a trip to the ice cream shop. They all get a small vanilla cup. I, in turn, get a hot fudge sundae, HEHEHEHE. Yes I need it more.


You need a reward even more than the puppies!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so hyper tonight I did something I should not have. I had a cup of ice coffee.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so hyper tonight I did something I should not have. I had a cup of ice coffee.


I am hyper too but not because of coffee. The grammy's got me going. I haven't seen that much evil in one place ever. Sad, sad, sad. Outright blashpheming with a pentagram on the wall. People writhing on the floor. Vile and hateful spewing songs. Sadist thing that everyone was under the same spell of agreement of what was being said. Like Mr. CB said it was like when Moses came down off the mountain and all the faults gods were being made and they were sinning and having a party with it. I hate I saw what I saw but it was for a reason I guess. Not pretty very ugly like looking into hell . God help them and turn this country around thru Jesus!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am hyper too but not because of coffee. The grammy's got me going. I haven't seen that much evil in one place ever. Sad, sad, sad. Outright blashpheming with a pentagram on the wall. People writhing on the floor. Vile and hateful spewing songs. Sadist thing that everyone was under the same spell of agreement of what was being said. Like Mr. CB said it was like when Moses came down off the mountain and all the faults gods were being made and they were sinning and having a party with it. I hate I saw what I saw but it was for a reason I guess. Not pretty very ugly like looking into hell . God help them and turn this country around thru Jesus!


I only saw about 10 min's. of it and that was enough. I watch other things on tv. Plus knitting my hat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so sick of all the marches for everything but the toilet.
> 
> It is just becoming a new fad to do it.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Some of the people interviewed didn't even have a clear idea of what they were protesting about except that "Trump was bad". If many of those protesters went out and volunteered in their communities and took responsibility for their lives and accomplishments, we would probably all be a lot better off.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I only saw about 10 min's. of it and that was enough. I watch other things on tv. Plus knitting my hat.


I didn't watch the first hour. That was when the Christian songs were on. I didn't see this but just saw on facebook.
http://pollstocongress.com/grammy-uproar-celebs-dress-has-libs-freaking-out/
Never heard of this young lady but good for her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks for asking CB. Ozzy passed away a week after Cooper. He was having some health issues and it was expected. Trent, on the other hand, is healthy (thank goodness), but he is very clingy now. He has to know exactly where I am all the time and follows me everywhere. He's getting all kinds of extra attention and should be ok. He would never admit it, but he misses those "brats" just as I do.


I'm so very sorry Solo; losing Cooper would be hard enough, but Ozzy so soon after must be heartbreaking. Ozzy was Cooper's littermate? Poor Trent has lost half his family and doesn't understand, no wonder he wants you close.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That was so cute hope kitties didn't mind do it.


When DH's nieces were little girls they dressed their kitty up in doll clothes and pushed her around in the doll carriage and she loved it. Our Charlie never minded having a hat put on him but there's no way the others would allow it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am hyper too but not because of coffee. The grammy's got me going. I haven't seen that much evil in one place ever. Sad, sad, sad. Outright blashpheming with a pentagram on the wall. People writhing on the floor. Vile and hateful spewing songs. Sadist thing that everyone was under the same spell of agreement of what was being said. Like Mr. CB said it was like when Moses came down off the mountain and all the faults gods were being made and they were sinning and having a party with it. I hate I saw what I saw but it was for a reason I guess. Not pretty very ugly like looking into hell . God help them and turn this country around thru Jesus!


I haven't watched any of the award programs in years and happy to have missed it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I only saw about 10 min's. of it and that was enough. I watch other things on tv. Plus knitting my hat.


What hat are you working on Yarnie?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: Some of the people interviewed didn't even have a clear idea of what they were protesting about except that "Trump was bad". If many of those protesters went out and volunteered in their communities and took responsibility for their lives and accomplishments, we would probably all be a lot better off.


I agree. Every day news carries another march or two. It is getting so that you can't her the news with out hearing about the marches. It is like it has become a fad and if one does it the others have to do it. At least most of them are peaceful except for maybe blocking roads. But still think it is over done. Way to much. Like you said they could help their cause by doing something, but seems to be we have to march mentality has taken over. Fads it looks like to me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I've seen this before, but it came up on FB again; we've had more anti-oil protests the last few days




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1058773337581878


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

life with our cats



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1086779704784105


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

crochet broomstick lace designs; I'm going to try it out on a scarf or cowl

http://crochet.diyeverywhere.com/2016/09/28/crochet-around-a-popsicle-stick-to-create-the-lovely-broomstick-lace-stitch-video-tutorial/?src=fbfan_56462&t=fbsub_crochetguide&rp=20170211


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When DH's nieces were little girls they dressed their kitty up in doll clothes and pushed her around in the doll carriage and she loved it. Our Charlie never minded having a hat put on him but there's no way the others would allow it.


When M.,CB and I were dating my sister would come thru the living room with our poople in her baby buggy. FiFi would look so shamed as she rode thru with the doll bonnet on her head. My sister would say sit and she would. I always felt sorrry for her having to ride thru the house wear doll clothes. ha.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've seen this before, but it came up on FB again; we've had more anti-oil protests the last few days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sorry. That is too close together. I am thankful you still have Trent. Our dogs passed away close together to but it was months not a week. I know both of you miss them. They are so big a part of our lives.


Thx CB. No matter how many pets we have, it never gets easier.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am sorry about the lost of your dogs it has to hurt losing them both. I read where dogs morn the lost of companions . I saw it in the animals I have had.


Thx Yarnie. I believe that. Over the years, I have seen them mourn in different ways. I also believe they help us with our mourning. I think Trent's clinginess is his way of saying that his is still here as well as his wanting comfort from me.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> You need a reward even more than the puppies!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so very sorry Solo; losing Cooper would be hard enough, but Ozzy so soon after must be heartbreaking. Ozzy was Cooper's littermate? Poor Trent has lost half his family and doesn't understand, no wonder he wants you close.


Thx, WCK. Yes Ozzy and Cooper were littermates. That's why I referred to them as twins. They were supposed to be just foster puppies, but you know how that goes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I have not caught up on posts. I am sorry about losing dogs. Oh, how sad. 
Husband having tests. Will see MD tomorrow. 

Hope all's well besides losing dogs. I am so sorry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've seen this before, but it came up on FB again; we've had more anti-oil protests the last few days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When DH's nieces were little girls they dressed their kitty up in doll clothes and pushed her around in the doll carriage and she loved it. Our Charlie never minded having a hat put on him but there's no way the others would allow it.


you mean cats would allow that? Every cat I have every seen when clothes put on them they fall over.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What hat are you working on Yarnie?


beret finial started using stitch markers as then he can talk and I can see where I left off when he started.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> crochet broomstick lace designs; I'm going to try it out on a scarf or cowl
> 
> http://crochet.diyeverywhere.com/2016/09/28/crochet-around-a-popsicle-stick-to-create-the-lovely-broomstick-lace-stitch-video-tutorial/?src=fbfan_56462&t=fbsub_crochetguide&rp=20170211


Oh I love it will you be using same colors? Hope you post when done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have very few birds coming to the feeders, but the feeders have been empty. We have a fat squirrel who raids during the day. We have seen tracks, the deer was caught in the moonlight. I would have liked to take a picture, but no camera able to take one in moonlight.


Oh Joey wish you had gotten picture sure it was beautiful to look at. How are you doing ? Hope work is not cause you any problems with what is going on in your life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thx Yarnie. I believe that. Over the years, I have seen them mourn in different ways. I also believe they help us with our mourning. I think Trent's clinginess is his way of saying that his is still here as well as his wanting comfort from me.


I believe that too. He needs you and you need him to see all through. I love animals they know what is happening to us even before we do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have not caught up on posts. I am sorry about losing dogs. Oh, how sad.
> Husband having tests. Will see MD tomorrow.
> 
> Hope all's well besides losing dogs. I am so sorry.


Be in prayer for you LL. Hope all turns out for the best.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just finish making Cherry pecan bread for hubby for valentines day. Better then a gift from store or card. At least I think so, It smells so good may have to eat some myself.

Hope all is well Jayne Bonnie and Gali. Miss you all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Be in prayer for you LL. Hope all turns out for the best.


Thank you YL.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Changed my avatar to my dog Tedi. She is a Shih Tzu and 15 1/2 years old. It is a horrible experience to lose your pet. They are so much a part of our lives. When my husband passed away we put all the dogs on his bed to let them see he was gone. I think it helped them to see he had died and not just gone away. If I have more than one dog I let the others see the one that died so they know what has happened. Losing a pet is so hard on people because we love them so much and our lives are emptier without them. Late last summer I had to rehome two of my dogs, I just couldn't care for them the way they needed to be cared for. Sad for me but better for them. I hope Tedi can live a few more years, she is doing pretty good, some arthritis and cataracts, sleeps all but an hour here and there.
I have nothing but compassion for the people who lose their pets.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Evening ladies, my friend who sends the pictures has been hacked 2 times on FB in the last 2 weeks & she had yo download even her email. She also has a Yahoo mail that was hacked! I think some of her hackers are in this IPAD as it does crazy things! Watch out ladies! I don't pay bills online so they won't get much from mine. We put daughter on cking acct so she gets our mail & pays the bills. She tells us how much we can spend! Funny!

I had a big lunch of soup & salad so I made hush puppies for dinner & added a hot pepper seeds & vein & were they ever hot! Wow, I'm still burning! Tomorrow is Valentines Day but we aren't going out as DH wants chicken salad sandwiches. I don't have grapes! I've been wanting blueberry muffins so I'll make that tomorrow! I have the chicken thawing to bake then shred/dice for the salad, yum! 

We will stay in tomorrow as there should be rain we hope as there is a drought here! Unusual & produce is expensive. We eat a lot of chicken as when I find it marked down, I freeze it. I found 8 chicken legs for $2.12 so I bought 2 pkgs, but ate the first pkg in chicken spaghetti! I am getting a few fresh tomatoes on the 2 vines as they are the tiny tomatoes but oh, soooo sweet! I'll take a PX tomorrow & show them to you.

This is our pool so hang with me as must find it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Y'all come & we'll have a pool party! It is heated! I don't swim every day as get too tired plus don't want to get sunburned!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We have very few birds coming to the feeders, but the feeders have been empty. We have a fat squirrel who raids during the day. We have seen tracks, the deer was caught in the moonlight. I would have liked to take a picture, but no camera able to take one in moonlight.


Too bad, that would have been a pretty pic. My camera doesn't work in the moonlight either


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thx, WCK. Yes Ozzy and Cooper were littermates. That's why I referred to them as twins. They were supposed to be just foster puppies, but you know how that goes.


I do know how that goes; they take hold of our hearts! Do you think you will add to the family in the future?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I have not caught up on posts. I am sorry about losing dogs. Oh, how sad.
> Husband having tests. Will see MD tomorrow.
> 
> Hope all's well besides losing dogs. I am so sorry.


Prayers for good results; hope all goes well LL.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Perfect I have always thought what would happen with all that is made with oil what would happen to all that we have. Not a good site to see, wonder if those protesting would do with out any of it.


And they didn't even get into the medical, scientific and industrial uses!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> beret finial started using stitch markers as then he can talk and I can see where I left off when he started.


Would love to see it when you're done!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love it will you be using same colors? Hope you post when done.


I still have to go down and look for which yarn to use, but definitely varigated. I'll probably crochet around a big knitting needle.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just finish making Cherry pecan bread for hubby for valentines day. Better then a gift from store or card. At least I think so, It smells so good may have to eat some myself.
> 
> Hope all is well Jayne Bonnie and Gali. Miss you all.


That's a nice treat for DH and of course he should share with his Honey


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I still have to go down and look for which yarn to use, but definitely varigated. I'll probably crochet around a big knitting needle.


I only tried broom knitting once. The big needle is what I used too. Looks like the wooden stick would drag. Show us the pic when you are thru.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Changed my avatar to my dog Tedi. She is a Shih Tzu and 15 1/2 years old. It is a horrible experience to lose your pet. They are so much a part of our lives. When my husband passed away we put all the dogs on his bed to let them see he was gone. I think it helped them to see he had died and not just gone away. If I have more than one dog I let the others see the one that died so they know what has happened. Losing a pet is so hard on people because we love them so much and our lives are emptier without them. Late last summer I had to rehome two of my dogs, I just couldn't care for them the way they needed to be cared for. Sad for me but better for them. I hope Tedi can live a few more years, she is doing pretty good, some arthritis and cataracts, sleeps all but an hour here and there.
> I have nothing but compassion for the people who lose their pets.


She's a sweetheart Sometimes; I hope she's with you for a long time to come!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Evening ladies, my friend who sends the pictures has been hacked 2 times on FB in the last 2 weeks & she had yo download even her email. She also has a Yahoo mail that was hacked! I think some of her hackers are in this IPAD as it does crazy things! Watch out ladies! I don't pay bills online so they won't get much from mine. We put daughter on cking acct so she gets our mail & pays the bills. She tells us how much we can spend! Funny!
> 
> I had a big lunch of soup & salad so I made hush puppies for dinner & added a hot pepper seeds & vein & were they ever hot! Wow, I'm still burning! Tomorrow is Valentines Day but we aren't going out as DH wants chicken salad sandwiches. I don't have grapes! I've been wanting blueberry muffins so I'll make that tomorrow! I have the chicken thawing to bake then shred/dice for the salad, yum!
> 
> ...


It looks beautiful Janie; enjoy your treats tomorrow


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Evening ladies, my friend who sends the pictures has been hacked 2 times on FB in the last 2 weeks & she had yo download even her email. She also has a Yahoo mail that was hacked! I think some of her hackers are in this IPAD as it does crazy things! Watch out ladies! I don't pay bills online so they won't get much from mine. We put daughter on cking acct so she gets our mail & pays the bills. She tells us how much we can spend! Funny!
> 
> I had a big lunch of soup & salad so I made hush puppies for dinner & added a hot pepper seeds & vein & were they ever hot! Wow, I'm still burning! Tomorrow is Valentines Day but we aren't going out as DH wants chicken salad sandwiches. I don't have grapes! I've been wanting blueberry muffins so I'll make that tomorrow! I have the chicken thawing to bake then shred/dice for the salad, yum!
> 
> ...


What a great photo! Beautiful. Enjoy!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Prayers for good results; hope all goes well LL.


Thanks WCK. He's seeing his doctor today at 11:00. Then long drive home.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks WCK. He's seeing his doctor today at 11:00. Then long drive home.


Praying for your safety and a good report. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Evening ladies, my friend who sends the pictures has been hacked 2 times on FB in the last 2 weeks & she had yo download even her email. She also has a Yahoo mail that was hacked! I think some of her hackers are in this IPAD as it does crazy things! Watch out ladies! I don't pay bills online so they won't get much from mine. We put daughter on cking acct so she gets our mail & pays the bills. She tells us how much we can spend! Funny!
> 
> I had a big lunch of soup & salad so I made hush puppies for dinner & added a hot pepper seeds & vein & were they ever hot! Wow, I'm still burning! Tomorrow is Valentines Day but we aren't going out as DH wants chicken salad sandwiches. I don't have grapes! I've been wanting blueberry muffins so I'll make that tomorrow! I have the chicken thawing to bake then shred/dice for the salad, yum!
> 
> ...


You sound like you are having a great time. Enjoy all the sun and your pool.Looks so inviting.
I like grapes and walnuts in my chicken salad.
You DD takes good care of you.
Happy Valentines to you and Mr. Janie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

THE
BRICK

A young and successful
executive was traveling down a neighborhood street,
going a bit too fast in his new Jaguar.. He was
watching for kids darting out from between parked
cars and slowed down when he thought he saw
something.
As his car passed, no children appeared.
Instead, a brick smashed into the Jag's side door!
He slammed on the brakes and backed the Jag back to
the spot where the brick had been thrown.

The angry
driver then jumped out of the
car, grabbed the nearest kid and pushed him up
against a parked car shouting,
What was that all about and who are you? Just what
the heck are you doing? That's a new car and that
brick you threw is going to cost a lot of money. Why
did you do it?' The young boy was apologetic.
'Please, mister...please, I'm sorry but I didn't
know what else to do,' He pleaded. 'I threw the
brick because no one else would stop....' With tears
dripping down his face and off his chin, the youth
pointed to a spot just around a parked car.. 'It's my
brother, 'he said 'He rolled off the curb and fell
out of his wheelchair and I can't lift him
up.'
Now sobbing, the boy
asked the stunned executive, 'Would you please help
me get him back into his wheelchair? He's hurt and
he's too heavy for me.'
Moved beyond words,
the driver tried to swallow the rapidly swelling
lump in his throat... He hurriedly lifted the
handicapped boy back into the wheelchair, then took
out a linen handkerchief and dabbed at the fresh
scrapes and cuts. A quick look told him everything
was going to be okay. 'Thank you and may God bless
you,' the grateful child told the stranger. Too
shook up for words, the man simply watched the boy!
push his wheelchair-bound brother down the sidewalk
toward their home..
It was a long, slow
walk back to the Jaguar. The damage was very
noticeable, but the driver never bothered to repair
the dented side door. He kept the dent there to
remind him of this message: 'Don't go through life
so fast that someone has to throw a brick at you to
get your attention!' God whispers in our souls and
speaks to our hearts Sometimes when we don't have
time to listen, He has to throw a brick at us. It's
our choice to listen or not.
Thought for the Day:
If God had a
refrigerator, your picture would be on it.

If He had a wallet, your photo would be in it.
He sends you flowers every spring.
He sends you a sunrise every morning
Face it, friend - He is crazy about you!

Send this to every 'beautiful person' you wish to
bless.
God didn't promise
days without pain, laughter without sorrow, sun
without rain, but He did promise strength for the
day, comfort for the tears, and light for the way.
Read this line very slowly and let it sink in...

If God brings you to it,
He will bring you through it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Praying for your safety and a good report. ♥


Thank you, CB. Just got back from a long walk in the woods with dogs. I am worn out. They loved it.
Snow is deep, so it was a lot of work. It's great to see them running free and bounding in the snow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB do you have a pair of these or seen them being used? If they work as well as the video, they'd be great for my beds.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1818585015068801


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning ladies, prayers to those who are having health issues as well as your DH! I'm making the chicken salad without grapes but it will be good without them. This will be our Valentine lunch as everyone goes out today & I cannot wait too long w/o the O2! MEDICARE still hasn't approved the small O2 generator for me to carry.

The news said the flu is raging here is another reason to stay out of the crowds. My nurse friend said people are spreading the flu bug 24 hrs before they know they have it is why it goes around fast! I already had a sample of it but I have meds for both vomiting & the trots so it stopped it but then the fever spiked so then took meds for that! Wow! It seems I have a med for nearly everything except for getting old! Ha! Hugs to each of you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, prayers to those who are having health issues as well as your DH! I'm making the chicken salad without grapes but it will be good without them. This will be our Valentine lunch as everyone goes out today & I cannot wait too long w/o the O2! MEDICARE still hasn't approved the small O2 generator for me to carry.
> 
> The news said the flu is raging here is another reason to stay out of the crowds. My nurse friend said people are spreading the flu bug 24 hrs before they know they have it is why it goes around fast! I already had a sample of it but I have meds for both vomiting & the trots so it stopped it but then the fever spiked so then took meds for that! Wow! It seems I have a med for nearly everything except for getting old! Ha! Hugs to each of you!


Janie, your lunch sounds great. Please wash your hands a lot. The flu is terrible. Stay healthy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I do know how that goes; they take hold of our hearts! Do you think you will add to the family in the future?


Most likely. I always go to the rescue place, just "to look" and usually come home with an addition. My only requirement is that they are good travellers. They always seem to get along even if they don't particularly like each other.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I still have to go down and look for which yarn to use, but definitely varigated. I'll probably crochet around a big knitting needle.


I just finished watching the tutorial of the stitch. I liked the beret/hat as well. I can't wait to see your finished project.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> THE
> BRICK
> 
> A young and successful
> ...


 :sm02: :sm02: That's lovely.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Changed my avatar to my dog Tedi. She is a Shih Tzu and 15 1/2 years old. It is a horrible experience to lose your pet. They are so much a part of our lives. When my husband passed away we put all the dogs on his bed to let them see he was gone. I think it helped them to see he had died and not just gone away. If I have more than one dog I let the others see the one that died so they know what has happened. Losing a pet is so hard on people because we love them so much and our lives are emptier without them. Late last summer I had to rehome two of my dogs, I just couldn't care for them the way they needed to be cared for. Sad for me but better for them. I hope Tedi can live a few more years, she is doing pretty good, some arthritis and cataracts, sleeps all but an hour here and there.
> I have nothing but compassion for the people who lose their pets.


Your Tedi is a real cutie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB do you have a pair of these or seen them being used? If they work as well as the video, they'd be great for my beds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> THE
> BRICK
> 
> A young and successful
> ...


Thanks CB❤❤❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, prayers to those who are having health issues as well as your DH! I'm making the chicken salad without grapes but it will be good without them. This will be our Valentine lunch as everyone goes out today & I cannot wait too long w/o the O2! MEDICARE still hasn't approved the small O2 generator for me to carry.
> 
> The news said the flu is raging here is another reason to stay out of the crowds. My nurse friend said people are spreading the flu bug 24 hrs before they know they have it is why it goes around fast! I already had a sample of it but I have meds for both vomiting & the trots so it stopped it but then the fever spiked so then took meds for that! Wow! It seems I have a med for nearly everything except for getting old! Ha! Hugs to each of you!


It's been a rough season for various flus and colds so it's a good idea to stay away from crowds. I hope you get good news on the O2 soon, it will make it so much easier for you to get around.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Most likely. I always go to the rescue place, just "to look" and usually come home with an addition. My only requirement is that they are good travellers. They always seem to get along even if they don't particularly like each other.


One can't go just to look!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I don't have them. I don't wear gloves gardening or painting. I hope they work for you.


I didn't order them; I might look around at the garden centre in a couple of months and see if anyone has used anything like it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning

Don't know where the day went again yesterday. Did some fiber prep and knitting yesterday. So many choices, yet so little time! Going to be a rainy day so that means my 4 legged children will be house bound and driving me nuts. Have some paperwork to do for my volunteer committee, so might do that today. 

ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have had more visitors, 2 deer in the back yard this morning. Then when I came home from work, there were 5 right in the front yard, near the bird feeders. The front light was on also.
> 
> I am still tired when I finish working, but I am walking much better.


Aren't they wonderful to watch! I'm glad to hear you are walking better. Thank goodness.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies, this is a picture of the tomato plants & sweet basil on the left! As you can see, I cannot eat much of the basil even though I love it, because of the blood thinner. I cannot even give much of it away as a lot of folks are on blood thinners too. I'm not getting many tomatoes as they are just beginning to get ripe. DH put them out in Nov., but with do much sand under them they soon used all of the soil he planted & he fertilized them on Friday.

We are in a severe drought so veggies are expensive as they must be irrigated. The rain misses the farming areas & DH is glad he isn't working this year with so little rain. Last year we had 13" of rain in January, but none to speak of this year just a few sprinkles. California is swimming & we are super dry! Go figure as last year they couldn't squeeze a drop of rain!

I'm doing laundry & DH hangs it out for me as I do have a dryer, prefer the natural air. I do hang out simple things just not the sheets.

Hope each of you are well & I remember you in prayers. Hugs to each. Jaynie


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I wanted to share this with you ladies. I didn't know you could do so much with a sock loom 



TL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, this is a picture of the tomato plants & sweet basil on the left! As you can see, I cannot eat much of the basil even though I love it, because of the blood thinner. I cannot even give much of it away as a lot of folks are on blood thinners too. I'm not getting many tomatoes as they are just beginning to get ripe. DH put them out in Nov., but with do much sand under them they soon used all of the soil he planted & he fertilized them on Friday.
> 
> We are in a severe drought so veggies are expensive as they must be irrigated. The rain misses the farming areas & DH is glad he isn't working this year with so little rain. Last year we had 13" of rain in January, but none to speak of this year just a few sprinkles. California is swimming & we are super dry! Go figure as last year they couldn't squeeze a drop of rain!
> 
> ...


Janie, your basil looks wonderful. Sad you cannot eat it! You are so lucky to have the weather you have!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We have had more visitors, 2 deer in the back yard this morning. Then when I came home from work, there were 5 right in the front yard, near the bird feeders. The front light was on also.
> 
> I am still tired when I finish working, but I am walking much better.


Good to hear that you are walking better, even though you still tire easily. This pace seems to be working for you, so don't push yourself.

I knew I moved out in the country when I bought the house, but I never expected to come home and see cows hanging out on my side lawn. My neighbor got his dog and the dog got down to business and herded the cows back to their farm. It was an amusing sight to see in the middle of a housing development. I saw them again the following year on someone else's lawn. The neighbor said it happens occasionally and his dog loved the work. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, this is a picture of the tomato plants & sweet basil on the left! As you can see, I cannot eat much of the basil even though I love it, because of the blood thinner. I cannot even give much of it away as a lot of folks are on blood thinners too. I'm not getting many tomatoes as they are just beginning to get ripe. DH put them out in Nov., but with do much sand under them they soon used all of the soil he planted & he fertilized them on Friday.
> 
> We are in a severe drought so veggies are expensive as they must be irrigated. The rain misses the farming areas & DH is glad he isn't working this year with so little rain. Last year we had 13" of rain in January, but none to speak of this year just a few sprinkles. California is swimming & we are super dry! Go figure as last year they couldn't squeeze a drop of rain!
> 
> ...


Hi Janie,

Would putting the plants in containers with just potting soil work better?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I wanted to share this with you ladies. I didn't know you could do so much with a sock loom
> 
> 
> 
> TL


Some of those socks were beautiful. Hard to believe they were done on a loom.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Hi Janie,
> 
> Would putting the plants in containers with just potting soil work better?


We tried that, but the park rules are such that if you have potted plants, you must bring them inside in case of a severe storm & when it does rain we get high winds & lots of lighting/thunder. Nothing must be a projectile to your neighbor. DH tied the tomato cages to the front railing to secure both of the plants. We just had a downpour of rain with high winds. Not much rain.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Joey, you be careful & hope you are getting rest. Hugs


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the sign and yes he shared. Really taste better then I thought.

We have a similar sign that hubby bought a long time ago.

One grouch old bear and one sweet lady lives here.

He got that right. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Changed my avatar to my dog Tedi. She is a Shih Tzu and 15 1/2 years old. It is a horrible experience to lose your pet. They are so much a part of our lives. When my husband passed away we put all the dogs on his bed to let them see he was gone. I think it helped them to see he had died and not just gone away. If I have more than one dog I let the others see the one that died so they know what has happened. Losing a pet is so hard on people because we love them so much and our lives are emptier without them. Late last summer I had to rehome two of my dogs, I just couldn't care for them the way they needed to be cared for. Sad for me but better for them. I hope Tedi can live a few more years, she is doing pretty good, some arthritis and cataracts, sleeps all but an hour here and there.
> I have nothing but compassion for the people who lose their pets.


It must of hurt to give up your puppies but how very caring of you to see that hey were taken care of.
I love picture of your Teddy such a cute little thing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, this is a picture of the tomato plants & sweet basil on the left! As you can see, I cannot eat much of the basil even though I love it, because of the blood thinner. I cannot even give much of it away as a lot of folks are on blood thinners too. I'm not getting many tomatoes as they are just beginning to get ripe. DH put them out in Nov., but with do much sand under them they soon used all of the soil he planted & he fertilized them on Friday.
> 
> We are in a severe drought so veggies are expensive as they must be irrigated. The rain misses the farming areas & DH is glad he isn't working this year with so little rain. Last year we had 13" of rain in January, but none to speak of this year just a few sprinkles. California is swimming & we are super dry! Go figure as last year they couldn't squeeze a drop of rain!
> 
> ...


Your garden is pretty. Have you tried Epsom salt on the tomatoes? At least you can smell the basal. It has a fresh smell.

I love the smell of fresh laundry too. Sheets are the best feeling. Towels are good to exfoliate. :sm05:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, prayers to those who are having health issues as well as your DH! I'm making the chicken salad without grapes but it will be good without them. This will be our Valentine lunch as everyone goes out today & I cannot wait too long w/o the O2! MEDICARE still hasn't approved the small O2 generator for me to carry.
> 
> The news said the flu is raging here is another reason to stay out of the crowds. My nurse friend said people are spreading the flu bug 24 hrs before they know they have it is why it goes around fast! I already had a sample of it but I have meds for both vomiting & the trots so it stopped it but then the fever spiked so then took meds for that! Wow! It seems I have a med for nearly everything except for getting old! Ha! Hugs to each of you!


You sound like what happen to CB's husband and wheel chair. Funny how we have to wait and wait government is over crowd with to many people and paper work.

Oh glad you are over flu not fun going through that. Well may be we should start telling Dr.'s we need a getting old pill. Nay going through it once is enough for me.

Arm wraps right back at you Jayne.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Most likely. I always go to the rescue place, just "to look" and usually come home with an addition. My only requirement is that they are good travellers. They always seem to get along even if they don't particularly like each other.


worst thing to do is go to rescue place best thing to do is go to recuse place. I wanted to be a dog sitter and helper until family found for it. But then I know I would have every dog I help would be my pet.

Did you hear a German Shepard won best in show at national dog show. Rumor and she was from Wisconsin. She looks just like my Bear. Love it just love it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful post CB God is Good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey glad your walking better. But do hope you do not get so tired, can you cut back your hours a bit more?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, this is a picture of the tomato plants & sweet basil on the left! As you can see, I cannot eat much of the basil even though I love it, because of the blood thinner. I cannot even give much of it away as a lot of folks are on blood thinners too. I'm not getting many tomatoes as they are just beginning to get ripe. DH put them out in Nov., but with do much sand under them they soon used all of the soil he planted & he fertilized them on Friday.
> 
> We are in a severe drought so veggies are expensive as they must be irrigated. The rain misses the farming areas & DH is glad he isn't working this year with so little rain. Last year we had 13" of rain in January, but none to speak of this year just a few sprinkles. California is swimming & we are super dry! Go figure as last year they couldn't squeeze a drop of rain!
> 
> ...


Tomato plants longing for spring here to just plant them. Yummy and Basil I love basil sorry you can not use it but you can smell it. I now California is drowning with all the rain. Sorry it is dry for you know you and your husband love fresh vegs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We have had more visitors, 2 deer in the back yard this morning. Then when I came home from work, there were 5 right in the front yard, near the bird feeders. The front light was on also.
> 
> I am still tired when I finish working, but I am walking much better.


Good to hear that you're getting around a little easier Joey


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Aren't they wonderful to watch! I'm glad to hear you are walking better. Thank goodness.


How is your DH doing LL?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I wanted to share this with you ladies. I didn't know you could do so much with a sock loom
> 
> 
> 
> TL


wow I didn't know they made sock looms how neat is that. Thanks Gali for sharing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, this is a picture of the tomato plants & sweet basil on the left! As you can see, I cannot eat much of the basil even though I love it, because of the blood thinner. I cannot even give much of it away as a lot of folks are on blood thinners too. I'm not getting many tomatoes as they are just beginning to get ripe. DH put them out in Nov., but with do much sand under them they soon used all of the soil he planted & he fertilized them on Friday.
> 
> We are in a severe drought so veggies are expensive as they must be irrigated. The rain misses the farming areas & DH is glad he isn't working this year with so little rain. Last year we had 13" of rain in January, but none to speak of this year just a few sprinkles. California is swimming & we are super dry! Go figure as last year they couldn't squeeze a drop of rain!
> 
> ...


The tomatoes and basil look great Janie. Such a treat to have them fresh at this time of the year


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I wanted to share this with you ladies. I didn't know you could do so much with a sock loom
> 
> 
> 
> TL


Thanks Gali, that's a quick pair of slipper socks


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee I final caught up. Finish beret yeah and did not have to rip away suing markers did the trick hubby could talk all he wanted and I could see where I left off. 

He made meat loaf tonight . It was really good, but what had me wanting a depend was when he ask if he should use a knife or a spatula. I just look at him and ask why would you use a knife to serve meat loaf? Cut it yes but would think it would be a bit messy if you tried to plate it with a knife. I love him he is a dear. He also makes a good meat loaf.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Love the sign and yes he shared. Really taste better then I thought.
> 
> We have a similar sign that hubby bought a long time ago.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey CB and WCK how is your evening going?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee I final caught up. Finish beret yeah and did not have to rip away suing markers did the trick hubby could talk all he wanted and I could see where I left off.
> 
> He made meat loaf tonight . It was really good, but what had me wanting a depend was when he ask if he should use a knife or a spatula. I just look at him and ask why would you use a knife to serve meat loaf? Cut it yes but would think it would be a bit messy if you tried to plate it with a knife. I love him he is a dear. He also makes a good meat loaf.


That sounds good; I haven't had meatloaf in a long time. We had shrimp, rice and veggies tonight and it was good too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds good; I haven't had meatloaf in a long time. We had shrimp, rice and veggies tonight and it was good too.


Oh that sounds better then meat loaf. Sure CB wish she had been there with how she loves shrimp.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey CB and WCK how is your evening going?


I had a nice visit with my knitting group today; 6 of the ladies came to the house. We enjoy each other's company and plan to keep meeting on Wednesdays.

We've had quite a bit of rain the past couple of days which has helped to wash the snow away; there are still snowy patches and it's slippery out there, but much better than last week. Very foggy out though.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that sounds better then meat loaf. Sure CB wish she had been there with how she loves shrimp.


She does love her shrimp. We will have to have a big sea food feast at Janie's pool party!! Meat loaf is comfort food though. Did you have mashed potatoes too?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a nice visit with my knitting group today; 6 of the ladies came to the house. We enjoy each other's company and plan to keep meeting on Wednesdays.
> 
> We've had quite a bit of rain the past couple of days which has helped to wash the snow away; there are still snowy patches and it's slippery out there, but much better than last week. Very foggy out though.


Oh that is good to hear that your knitting group are still meeting together.

We have very little snow left here suppose to get into the 50's this weekend. More like spring weather here. Sure we will have fog to with change in weather.

Getting off. God Bless all .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She does love her shrimp. We will have to have a big sea food feast at Janie's pool party!! Meat loaf is comfort food though. Did you have mashed potatoes too?


no rice and asparagus


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee I final caught up. Finish beret yeah and did not have to rip away suing markers did the trick hubby could talk all he wanted and I could see where I left off.
> 
> He made meat loaf tonight . It was really good, but what had me wanting a depend was when he ask if he should use a knife or a spatula. I just look at him and ask why would you use a knife to serve meat loaf? Cut it yes but would think it would be a bit messy if you tried to plate it with a knife. I love him he is a dear. He also makes a good meat loaf.


Pretty funny to picture someone trying to balance a slice of meatloaf on a knife! But hey, he cooks! My late DH couldn't cook to save himself from starving. He did learn one dish when we knew he would be on his own for nine months. I'm sure he was sick of cheese corn casserole! But he did have a mess hall he could go to. 
Now, being by myself, it's hard to eat anywhere close to right. Too many dishes to make for just myself, and if I have leftovers I won't cook anything else. 
I'm glad we don't have fast food in my itty bitty village. I would be there in my pjs going through the drive through.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a nice visit with my knitting group today; 6 of the ladies came to the house. We enjoy each other's company and plan to keep meeting on Wednesdays.
> 
> We've had quite a bit of rain the past couple of days which has helped to wash the snow away; there are still snowy patches and it's slippery out there, but much better than last week. Very foggy out though.


I would love to be in a knitting group again. Not enough people here. 
I offered to teach knitting at the library but it wasn't well received. 
You guys are the closest I get to a knitting group. But I do have the nice people here. I'm grateful for that!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm still working on my very old WIP. The Harlequin swagger sweater. Jen came over and we put it up to her and I think it'll fit her. 
I have an older WIP, a DROPS design. I'm not 100% sure where it even is now though. I'll find it when I need to though. 
It's supposed to be nice here tomorrow. Into the sixties. Yeah! I might go out and gather the fallen sticks in the yard.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This works for me!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Pretty funny to picture someone trying to balance a slice of meatloaf on a knife! But hey, he cooks! My late DH couldn't cook to save himself from starving. He did learn one dish when we knew he would be on his own for nine months. I'm sure he was sick of cheese corn casserole! But he did have a mess hall he could go to.
> Now, being by myself, it's hard to eat anywhere close to right. Too many dishes to make for just myself, and if I have leftovers I won't cook anything else.
> I'm glad we don't have fast food in my itty bitty village. I would be there in my pjs going through the drive through.


I know what you mean. My husband used to travel a lot for business and I didn't like cooking for myself at all. I do love veggies/salad and eggs and cheese are easy additions for protein. I would also make several chicken legs or pork chops that I also liked cold with veggies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I would love to be in a knitting group again. Not enough people here.
> I offered to teach knitting at the library but it wasn't well received.
> You guys are the closest I get to a knitting group. But I do have the nice people here. I'm grateful for that!


Oh that's too bad that no one was interested in lessons. A lot of kids here have become very interested in knit and crochet. Do you think the local school would suggest a knitting club for interested students?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I'm still working on my very old WIP. The Harlequin swagger sweater. Jen came over and we put it up to her and I think it'll fit her.
> I have an older WIP, a DROPS design. I'm not 100% sure where it even is now though. I'll find it when I need to though.
> It's supposed to be nice here tomorrow. Into the sixties. Yeah! I might go out and gather the fallen sticks in the yard.


I'd love to see your sweater in progress; do you have a pic?


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'd love to see your sweater in progress; do you have a pic?


I have quite a bit to go but I think it'll get done this spring.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I have quite a bit to go but I think it'll get done this spring.


Beautiful! What talent!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

This is the book it is in.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Beautiful! What talent!


Thanks!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Thanks!


OMG. Seeing the whole thing makes it so fabulous. I absolutely love it! You'll have such fun wearing it. You'll get
many compliments!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

It's been almost 3 years since I worked on it. Then my hand got messed up so I started back knitting a couple of wash clothes to see if I could still knit.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> OMG. Seeing the whole thing makes it so fabulous. I absolutely love it! You'll have such fun wearing it. You'll get
> many compliments!


It's for my daughter. I hope it fits her.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> It's been almost 3 years since I worked on it. Then my hand got messed up so I started back knitting a couple of wash clothes to see if I could still knit.


My hand hurts too. I bought a "brace" at Rite Aide. It helps. Keeps the strain off my hand. I hope you finish it. It's too beautiful not to finish.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My hand hurts too. I bought a "brace" at Rite Aide. It helps. Keeps the strain off my hand. I hope you finish it. It's too beautiful not to finish.


I had surgery on it last October but knitting actually has helped with rehab. If it gets sore I put on my compression glove. They wanted me to go to physical therapy three times a week but that doesn't fit into my budget. They also wanted to order a glove but I knew it would be expensive too, so my Dr said to just get an isotoner glove.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> This works for me!


What a great idea! I'm doing it. :sm24:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I have quite a bit to go but I think it'll get done this spring.


This will be breathtaking. Your work is fantastic.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Some of those socks were beautiful. Hard to believe they were done on a loom.


I thought the same thing. I'm getting pretty curious about the loom. Like I have time to learn something new :sm16:


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

galinipper said:


> This will be breathtaking. Your work is fantastic.


Thank you! I'm trying to do the pattern justice.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I finished a bumblebee hat and cocoon for the arrival of my nephew's baby. I didn't have a pattern so I plunked along and it turned out O.K. first pic is what I knitted, second pic was my inspiration. My sister who is the GM collects bumblebee. That's why I chose to knit it.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I finished a bumblebee hat and cocoon for the arrival of my nephew's baby. I didn't have a pattern so I plunked along and it turned out O.K. first pic is what I knitted, second pic was my inspiration. My sister who is the GM collects bumblebee. That's why I chose to knit it.


Oh that is too cute! I'm sure it will be well received!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Oh that is too cute! I'm sure it will be well received!


Thank You. TL


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> We tried that, but the park rules are such that if you have potted plants, you must bring them inside in case of a severe storm & when it does rain we get high winds & lots of lighting/thunder. Nothing must be a projectile to your neighbor. DH tied the tomato cages to the front railing to secure both of the plants. We just had a downpour of rain with high winds. Not much rain.


That's right about the containers being possible projectiles during a hurricane. I forgot about that. We are pretty dry here also and are almost on a burn ban. We haven't had much rain this year and haven't had any snow, (Now I've jinxed it and we will probably have a blizzard) and doesn't look like we'll get any for a while.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> worst thing to do is go to rescue place best thing to do is go to recuse place. I wanted to be a dog sitter and helper until family found for it. But then I know I would have every dog I help would be my pet.
> 
> Did you hear a German Shepard won best in show at national dog show. Rumor and she was from Wisconsin. She looks just like my Bear. Love it just love it.


She certainly is a beautiful shepherd. We had one when we were little. Loved that dog.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I have quite a bit to go but I think it'll get done this spring.


That's beautiful. I hope you will be able to finish it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I finished a bumblebee hat and cocoon for the arrival of my nephew's baby. I didn't have a pattern so I plunked along and it turned out O.K. first pic is what I knitted, second pic was my inspiration. My sister who is the GM collects bumblebee. That's why I chose to knit it.


That's adorable Gali. The baby will be just a cute as in the picture.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I finished a bumblebee hat and cocoon for the arrival of my nephew's baby. I didn't have a pattern so I plunked along and it turned out O.K. first pic is what I knitted, second pic was my inspiration. My sister who is the GM collects bumblebee. That's why I chose to knit it.


So cute!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I have quite a bit to go but I think it'll get done this spring.


That is so stylist . It is going to be beautiful!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I finished a bumblebee hat and cocoon for the arrival of my nephew's baby. I didn't have a pattern so I plunked along and it turned out O.K. first pic is what I knitted, second pic was my inspiration. My sister who is the GM collects bumblebee. That's why I chose to knit it.


So cute. I love seeing everyone's work. Your sister will love the bumblebee clothes.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so stylist . It is going to be beautiful!


Thanks CB!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

That bumble bee set is outrageously cute. Newborns need things like that. Jen was born premature (4.5 lbs) and all I had that I could dress her in were those saques with a drawstring in the bottom and the sleeve cuffs turned up. 
That baby bumble bee will be as snug as a ..............
You know the rest.........


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This works for me!


Wonderful idea must do this. Thanks lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The one I saw recently is: "An old Bear and his Honey live here."


that's what it says on ours so mix up about things lately.

Hope your taking care of yourself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I have quite a bit to go but I think it'll get done this spring.


Wow that is lovely and to think of all the work that has gone into it. Hope you will post it when done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I thought the same thing. I'm getting pretty curious about the loom. Like I have time to learn something new :sm16:


Oh come on between animals husband house work you should at least have about 5 min's to learn loom. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I finished a bumblebee hat and cocoon for the arrival of my nephew's baby. I didn't have a pattern so I plunked along and it turned out O.K. first pic is what I knitted, second pic was my inspiration. My sister who is the GM collects bumblebee. That's why I chose to knit it.


To cute and you did it with out a pattern just did it. Plus for new baby in family. I love it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> These two poor boys have hurt feelings.
> 
> I am hoping for a new law from Congress before they go to the Supreme Court, because of the way they ruled on Gay Marriage. You can't trust the courts to follow the Constitution.
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2017/02/judges-gays-feelings-trump-christians-faith/


It is as if we have no Constitution any more Joey. It is what every they think is right and the Constitution is not something they think of as right.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> This is the book it is in.


It's beautiful Sometimes! I love how the style flows; I think your DD will be thrilled when she gets to wear it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I finished a bumblebee hat and cocoon for the arrival of my nephew's baby. I didn't have a pattern so I plunked along and it turned out O.K. first pic is what I knitted, second pic was my inspiration. My sister who is the GM collects bumblebee. That's why I chose to knit it.


That's so cute Gali! Your sister will love seeing her little grandbaby wrapped up in the bee cocoon. Is the baby coming soon?


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wow that is lovely and to think of all the work that has gone into it. Hope you will post it when done.


I do plan to share when I'm done. I can't knit hours on end. I don't know how long others knit but I pick it up and put it down a lot during the day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I do plan to share when I'm done. I can't knit hours on end. I don't know how long others knit but I pick it up and put it down a lot during the day.


That is the best way to do it. Just a bit here and there. Easier on the hands and mind.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's beautiful Sometimes! I love how the style flows; I think your DD will be thrilled when she gets to wear it.


Thanks a bunch WCK. A few more days for the bodice, then the sleeves! They have 26 miters each. 
I'll be seeing miters in my dreams. But it's better than some dreams I have. LOL


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I have quite a bit to go but I think it'll get done this spring.


Beautiful!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I finished a bumblebee hat and cocoon for the arrival of my nephew's baby. I didn't have a pattern so I plunked along and it turned out O.K. first pic is what I knitted, second pic was my inspiration. My sister who is the GM collects bumblebee. That's why I chose to knit it.


Oh, too cute!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning ladies, we are so short on water that we cannot use much water even to shower! We will be a bunch of stinkers especially me as I sweat so much! The canels are drying up as the water level drops!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Janeway! 
I'm sorry you are having to be without water! I hope your canals will fill up soon. 
We haven't had much snow this winter. I hope we get more moisture this spring. We grow a lot of corn around here. A few years back we had a dry hot summer.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, we are so short on water that we cannot use much water even to shower! We will be a bunch of stinkers especially me as I sweat so much! The canels are drying up as the water level drops!


Oh, dear. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

This was said 22 years sgo & no one squeaked !


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Did I mention that I signed up for Facebook & posted a few things & they banned me? FB is a Democratic site & are sensoring freedom of speech! I don't feel well enough to sign up for Twitter as want to hear from President Trump instead of the news media. I'm very tired of everyone being able to say what they want if they are Democrats, but Republicans are being banned! We are in Trouble AMERICA!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> These two poor boys have hurt feelings.
> 
> I am hoping for a new law from Congress before they go to the Supreme Court, because of the way they ruled on Gay Marriage. You can't trust the courts to follow the Constitution.
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2017/02/judges-gays-feelings-trump-christians-faith/


Their "hurt feelings", if true, are going to cost this woman everything she owns. Shame on them.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I am so sick of a judiciary that won't follow the constitution. We used to have freedoms. Not anymore. I'm sick of the leftist propaganda machine, AKA the main stream media. 
At least enough Americans in the right places voted for a true American. Love him or hate him-at least he loves what America used to stand for.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Did I mention that I signed up for Facebook & posted a few things & they banned me? FB is a Democratic site & are sensoring freedom of speech! I don't feel well enough to sign up for Twitter as want to hear from President Trump instead of the news media. I'm very tired of everyone being able to say what they want if they are Democrats, but Republicans are being banned! We are in Trouble AMERICA!


I don't know what could have gotten you banned. I have written lots of things on Facebook that has angered a lot of people. Mainly about abortion and conservative rights. I haven't been banned. 
We are in trouble, though. When people 'leak' sensitive information just to get the current president in trouble nothing is sacred.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a nice visit with my knitting group today; 6 of the ladies came to the house. We enjoy each other's company and plan to keep meeting on Wednesdays.
> 
> We've had quite a bit of rain the past couple of days which has helped to wash the snow away; there are still snowy patches and it's slippery out there, but much better than last week. Very foggy out though.


That is wonderful you are still getting to meet with your group.Wish I could come. :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, we are so short on water that we cannot use much water even to shower! We will be a bunch of stinkers especially me as I sweat so much! The canels are drying up as the water level drops!


Sorry to hear that Janie. We have water rationing in the summer months, but not in the winter. Hope you get some nice rains soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is wonderful you are still getting to meet with your group.Wish I could come. :sm02:


Me too ❤❤❤


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, we are so short on water that we cannot use much water even to shower! We will be a bunch of stinkers especially me as I sweat so much! The canels are drying up as the water level drops!


Jayne go to the pool and use that water bring a towel soap up and jump in. :sm23:

Here California is flooding and your dry . Are you near the ocean? Could do it there too.

Would send you some but here we are in the 50's today and snow almost gone in fact all next week warm too. Not usual weather for us. But then March is around the corner and we can have bad snow storms in that month. So who knows.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This was said 22 years sgo & no one squeaked !


Because he can do no wrong Clinton that is he is a Democratic , Obama did the same thing at beginning of his term as President.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too ❤❤❤


I wish she could too she would be the life of the knit group and just think of all the stories she could share with us. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I wish she could too she would be the life of the knit group and just think of all the stories she could share with us. :sm09: :sm09:


We would be laughing too much to get any knitting done!! But I'm still hoping that some day we will all meet,

I'm ready for a road trip, but no sudden braking allowed :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do not buy Zero Water pitcher to filter water. Our water was tasting bad so I had a Pur pitcher. Then see ad and how Zero has a 5 stage filter. Oh I must buy one that was first mistake. Two filters cost 40 dollars. Brought home and it has this tester thing with it when you fill up pitcher and it goes through filter you check to make sure it reads 0 . Didn't happen no 0 more like 5 here. So as it was a expensive filter left it in figured 5 is fine at least that is what I thought. Then after about a week, the charcoal bites started showing up in water reservoir and thought that's not good. Also notice filter had a golden cast. So change filter, not a week later same thing. Now it smells funny to. So I go on line and it seem others having same problem. But also found out that the filters were tested and bacteria was found in filter and they had that golden cast too. This bacteria if found in E Coli too. Oh dear, also other complain of water smelling like fish tank water. Plus even having to change filters ever week or so. Now at 40 dollars for two that means 80 dollars a month if change every week. 
So I tell neighbor what is happening and he said love of his life complaining about water in tap too. It seem town is over chlorinating water so this is what he told me to do. fill a picture with tap water and do not cover it or put cap on it put in refrig and leave it for a couple of hours and cholrine taste will be gone and water will be fine. He was right now I am saving money by not buying filters for something that does not work and could make me sick. Who knew


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We would be laughing too much to get any knitting done!! But I'm still hoping that some day we will all meet,
> 
> I'm ready for a road trip, but no sudden braking allowed :sm23:


Did you remember to use trunk and back seat. Also get rid of spare tire in its compartment good place to store yarn and needles ect. Also you do know you can cushion your seat with yarn and the yarn would make a nice pillow for naps. So many places to store. Plus if sudden stop yarn is better then an air bag. Yarn will not be recalled for something wrong with it.

It would be nice to have a yarn group of all of us. LTL could teach us to gather wool card it spin it and either knit or weave it. As long as we do not drink the wine from you know whose grape vines oh heck we don't need wine to go off like we do do we.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Do not buy Zero Water pitcher to filter water. Our water was tasting bad so I had a Pur pitcher. Then see ad and how Zero has a 5 stage filter. Oh I must buy one that was first mistake. Two filters cost 40 dollars. Brought home and it has this tester thing with it when you fill up pitcher and it goes through filter you check to make sure it reads 0 . Didn't happen no 0 more like 5 here. So as it was a expensive filter left it in figured 5 is fine at least that is what I thought. Then after about a week, the charcoal bites started showing up in water reservoir and thought that's not good. Also notice filter had a golden cast. So change filter, not a week later same thing. Now it smells funny to. So I go on line and it seem others having same problem. But also found out that the filters were tested and bacteria was found in filter and they had that golden cast too. This bacteria if found in E Coli too. Oh dear, also other complain of water smelling like fish tank water. Plus even having to change filters ever week or so. Now at 40 dollars for two that means 80 dollars a month if change every week.
> So I tell neighbor what is happening and he said love of his life complaining about water in tap too. It seem town is over chlorinating water so this is what he told me to do. fill a picture with tap water and do not cover it or put cap on it put in refrig and leave it for a couple of hours and cholrine taste will be gone and water will be fine. He was right now I am saving money by not buying filters for something that does not work and could make me sick. Who knew


Yuck -- that was an expensive lesson! Most of the time our tap water is pretty good but I do the same thing with just letting the water settle when they add more chlorine in the spring. The best water I remember is the well water at my in-laws house.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you remember to use trunk and back seat. Also get rid of spare tire in its compartment good place to store yarn and needles ect. Also you do know you can cushion your seat with yarn and the yarn would make a nice pillow for naps. So many places to store. Plus if sudden stop yarn is better then an air bag. Yarn will not be recalled for something wrong with it.
> 
> It would be nice to have a yarn group of all of us. LTL could teach us to gather wool card it spin it and either knit or weave it. As long as we do not drink the wine from you know whose grape vines oh heck we don't need wine to go off like we do do we.


Good advice; I'll need lots of room to make it down to the southern states - or the midwest - or the north east


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yuck -- that was an expensive lesson! Most of the time our tap water is pretty good but I do the same thing with just letting the water settle when they add more chlorine in the spring. The best water I remember is the well water at my in-laws house.


For me the best water was in Michigan the under ground spring water oh so good. When I went to visit always brought a gallon pitcher to bring some home.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you remember to use trunk and back seat. Also get rid of spare tire in its compartment good place to store yarn and needles ect. Also you do know you can cushion your seat with yarn and the yarn would make a nice pillow for naps. So many places to store. Plus if sudden stop yarn is better then an air bag. Yarn will not be recalled for something wrong with it.
> 
> It would be nice to have a yarn group of all of us. LTL could teach us to gather wool card it spin it and either knit or weave it. As long as we do not drink the wine from you know whose grape vines oh heck we don't need wine to go off like we do do we.


You know I would.

This is a pile of alpaca roving that I have been working on this past week. Washed, carded twice and ready to spin.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You know I would.
> 
> This is a pile of alpaca roving that I have been working on this past week. Washed, carded twice and ready to spin.


That looks like a cloud! Beautiful!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We would be laughing too much to get any knitting done!! But I'm still hoping that some day we will all meet,
> 
> I'm ready for a road trip, but no sudden braking allowed :sm23:


That has to be a real picture. Too funny!

It would be a dream come true to be able to meet one another.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do not buy Zero Water pitcher to filter water. Our water was tasting bad so I had a Pur pitcher. Then see ad and how Zero has a 5 stage filter. Oh I must buy one that was first mistake. Two filters cost 40 dollars. Brought home and it has this tester thing with it when you fill up pitcher and it goes through filter you check to make sure it reads 0 . Didn't happen no 0 more like 5 here. So as it was a expensive filter left it in figured 5 is fine at least that is what I thought. Then after about a week, the charcoal bites started showing up in water reservoir and thought that's not good. Also notice filter had a golden cast. So change filter, not a week later same thing. Now it smells funny to. So I go on line and it seem others having same problem. But also found out that the filters were tested and bacteria was found in filter and they had that golden cast too. This bacteria if found in E Coli too. Oh dear, also other complain of water smelling like fish tank water. Plus even having to change filters ever week or so. Now at 40 dollars for two that means 80 dollars a month if change every week.
> So I tell neighbor what is happening and he said love of his life complaining about water in tap too. It seem town is over chlorinating water so this is what he told me to do. fill a picture with tap water and do not cover it or put cap on it put in refrig and leave it for a couple of hours and cholrine taste will be gone and water will be fine. He was right now I am saving money by not buying filters for something that does not work and could make me sick. Who knew


That is terrible. Can you get your money back? You could have been poisoned.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You know I would.
> 
> This is a pile of alpaca roving that I have been working on this past week. Washed, carded twice and ready to spin.


Ahhhhhhh. It looks pretty. You are doing a good job on it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I don't know what could have gotten you banned. I have written lots of things on Facebook that has angered a lot of people. Mainly about abortion and conservative rights. I haven't been banned.
> We are in trouble, though. When people 'leak' sensitive information just to get the current president in trouble nothing is sacred.


The picture of CLINTON 22 years ago & then of course it became heated with all of the freebies they get at my expense while MEDICARE has not approved my 02 for mobility. FB at first said I was banned for 24 hrs & when I went back they said they had decided to ban me completely over my views of CLINTON! So on every place I can post about FB being a Democrat site I have been busy & a lot of people agree with me.

Freedom of speech is dead if you are a Republican! Trump really has his work cut out for him!

Most schools one day last week in FL, the illegals kept their kids home to protest Trumps treatment of illegals! One teacher posted on FB that she had to learn Spanish before being hired to teach so she could communicate with the illegals & has been suspended w/o pay until the board decides what to do about what she posted! Talk about unfair!

One illegal stole identity to work & the news is spreading it everytime they are on the air that Trump will deport her & leave her 3 children behind. She has been here 20 years so in my opinion, why hasn't she became a citizen? She has worked with the stollen idenity & collected Welfare on the 3 kids & course no father, but she had a man living with her!

I looked at Twitter, but haven't felt well enough to sign up as it appears to be Trump friendly.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

So ladies, if I'm banned here I have a lot of emails so I'll keep in touch as my opinions & voice are my AMERICAN right & I intend to exercise both! This AMERICAN Land belongs to me & my family as we were here first!

I'm on several AMERICAN Indian sites & we agree on our freedom still being stripped by the government! McCain screwed the INDIANS in Arizonia after promising to help then sold them! Trump was right about McCain!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You know I would.
> 
> This is a pile of alpaca roving that I have been working on this past week. Washed, carded twice and ready to spin.


What will you make out of this? It looks sooooo soft.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You know I would.
> 
> This is a pile of alpaca roving that I have been working on this past week. Washed, carded twice and ready to spin.


Oh you did a lot of work there lady. alpaca so soft and sure you will love using it considering all the work you have had to do to get to that point. What are you thinking of using it in?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do not buy Zero Water pitcher to filter water. Our water was tasting bad so I had a Pur pitcher. Then see ad and how Zero has a 5 stage filter. Oh I must buy one that was first mistake. Two filters cost 40 dollars. Brought home and it has this tester thing with it when you fill up pitcher and it goes through filter you check to make sure it reads 0 . Didn't happen no 0 more like 5 here. So as it was a expensive filter left it in figured 5 is fine at least that is what I thought. Then after about a week, the charcoal bites started showing up in water reservoir and thought that's not good. Also notice filter had a golden cast. So change filter, not a week later same thing. Now it smells funny to. So I go on line and it seem others having same problem. But also found out that the filters were tested and bacteria was found in filter and they had that golden cast too. This bacteria if found in E Coli too. Oh dear, also other complain of water smelling like fish tank water. Plus even having to change filters ever week or so. Now at 40 dollars for two that means 80 dollars a month if change every week.
> So I tell neighbor what is happening and he said love of his life complaining about water in tap too. It seem town is over chlorinating water so this is what he told me to do. fill a picture with tap water and do not cover it or put cap on it put in refrig and leave it for a couple of hours and cholrine taste will be gone and water will be fine. He was right now I am saving money by not buying filters for something that does not work and could make me sick. Who knew


Wrong words should of posted the bacteria is found in E Coli . Not a good to read that. No CB can not get a refund for it. But like every company refunds do not over the cost of item. We found out our dehumidify was recalled because it could cause a fire only receive half of what we paid for it , think it is because it was an older model and not a new one. Would not even replace it for a new one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jayne sorry to hear about FB. Never had that problem as ask that politic that a friend who is a Lib posted. but can still read her non post.

Love the Lincoln post, funny no mention of what they have done thought the years. But they sure love to post history of the Republicans way back to dark ages.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> The picture of CLINTON 22 years ago & then of course it became heated with all of the freebies they get at my expense while MEDICARE has not approved my 02 for mobility. FB at first said I was banned for 24 hrs & when I went back they said they had decided to ban me completely over my views of CLINTON! So on every place I can post about FB being a Democrat site I have been busy & a lot of people agree with me.
> 
> Freedom of speech is dead if you are a Republican! Trump really has his work cut out for him!
> 
> ...


I hope I didn't offend you by my comment. It was kind of rhetorical. I have posted a bunch of stuff and I would post that Clinton picture! I don't think a site like that should be able to ban people. If I don't like what someone posts I'll unfriend or unfollow them, if they are a 'friend'. If they aren't I will block them. 
It's kind of like here on KP where 'progressive' women get a posting place, but conservatives don't. I know about the Solarium but it wasn't there before. I wish a conservative owned site like Facebook would be formed, but it's unlikely. 
When Christiand get hauled to court over not providing one service or another for gay marriages, and Muslims don't you really can't expect any 'fairness' in the law or the press. 
I never thought I would live to see so much of the hatred towards Christians that I have seen. 
I can't imagine you would be banned from KP, At least not from what I've seen you post. I have family that are liberals. I can't have a decent calm discussion with them. They get mad and say not to talk about politics and walk away. I believe we should all be able to state our beliefs without descending into name calling and hatred. Not so much with liberals.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> For me the best water was in Michigan the under ground spring water oh so good. When I went to visit always brought a gallon pitcher to bring some home.


Where I grew up we had an artisian well. That water was the est I have ever had. I can't reme mer it ever having a foul smell or a cloudy look.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you did a lot of work there lady. alpaca so soft and sure you will love using it considering all the work you have had to do to get to that point. What are you thinking of using it in?


I need to see how much yarn I get, then it has to 'talk' to me.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Where I grew up we had an artisian well. That water was the est I have ever had. I can't reme mer it ever having a foul smell or a cloudy look.


The water in Gatlinburg where we stayed was well water. I don't drink much water but it was wonderful. Also the Hot Springs in Arkansas has water coming up from the mountain. You can take your jugs and fill as much as you want but it is hot. It is great too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Where I grew up we had an artisian well. That water was the est I have ever had. I can't reme mer it ever having a foul smell or a cloudy look.


I have heard artesian wells do have very good water.

Wish I could have some right now clean water no chemicals just clear sweet tasting water.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I hope I didn't offend you by my comment. It was kind of rhetorical. I have posted a bunch of stuff and I would post that Clinton picture! I don't think a site like that should be able to ban people. If I don't like what someone posts I'll unfriend or unfollow them, if they are a 'friend'. If they aren't I will block them.
> It's kind of like here on KP where 'progressive' women get a posting place, but conservatives don't. I know about the Solarium but it wasn't there before. I wish a conservative owned site like Facebook would be formed, but it's unlikely.
> When Christiand get hauled to court over not providing one service or another for gay marriages, and Muslims don't you really can't expect any 'fairness' in the law or the press.
> I never thought I would live to see so much of the hatred towards Christians that I have seen.
> I can't imagine you would be banned from KP, At least not from what I've seen you post. I have family that are liberals. I can't have a decent calm discussion with them. They get mad and say not to talk about politics and walk away. I believe we should all be able to state our beliefs without descending into name calling and hatred. Not so much with liberals.


There is another site in attic for you to check out "The attic for Conservatives".


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The water in Gatlinburg where we stayed was well water. I don't drink much water but it was wonderful. Also the Hot Springs in Arkansas has water coming up from the mountain. You can take your jugs and fill as much as you want but it is hot. It is great too.


The water has to be good up in the mountain's around there as not so populated and water is not tainted like in cities.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Watched replays of the rocket launch at the Kennedy Space center. What a thrill! It is carrying supplies to the ISS. 
In the mid nineties we lived in Melbourne Florida. They still had shuttle missions and I would go and work for the venders that were selling mission oriented tshirts, hats, patches etc to the visitors. We were stationed on a causeway less than a mile from the launch pad. We would sell for three or four hours, then close up shop at a minute before launch, leave our little trailers and go out to watch the launch. 
And they paid me to do it! So thrilling to be so close! 
The space programs have contributed so much to advances in plastics, carbon fiber, etc. Many things we use wouldn't be here except for the space program.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> You know I would.
> 
> This is a pile of alpaca roving that I have been working on this past week. Washed, carded twice and ready to spin.


Looks like beautiful summer cloud


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Some of these are all to familiar

http://purrtacular.com/25-of-the-best-examples-of-cat-logic/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=cat-logic-tp


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some of these are all to familiar
> 
> http://purrtacular.com/25-of-the-best-examples-of-cat-logic/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=cat-logic-tp


to funny I love the space one on the face and the one next to the cat thingy that cost a fortune and cat uses box instead.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We had 5 visitors to our bird feeders this morning. It was really cute to watch two of the deer work together to eat from one of the feeders. It was held fairly steady so both could eat. Now I need to add bird seed to my shopping list, since we used the last to replenish the feeders today.


Oh Joey you have to carry your camera with you so want to see them. How are you doing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We had 5 visitors to our bird feeders this morning. It was really cute to watch two of the deer work together to eat from one of the feeders. It was held fairly steady so both could eat. Now I need to add bird seed to my shopping list, since we used the last to replenish the feeders today.


That sounds beautiful Joey. Your deer will be sending invitations to all their buddies to come enjoy the buffet. We don't have bird feeders, but enjoy watching the deer nibble on the grass and tree branches. They are probably as happy as we are to have most of the snow gone!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> to funny I love the space one on the face and the one next to the cat thingy that cost a fortune and cat uses box instead.


Our cats love boxes the best, the smaller the box the better they like it! And they like to pile up on each other while they eat too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How was your day Yarnie? I didn't do much today, took it easy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our cats love boxes the best, the smaller the box the better they like it! And they like to pile up on each other while they eat too.


Cats are crazy that's why I love them. One min they are so calm and the next they are like a bunch of monkeys on the lose.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day Yarnie? I didn't do much today, took it easy.


Oh it was wonderful in the low 60's like spring out second day of this and tomorrow more of same. But wait till Thursday night into Friday. Rain sleet and snow mix. Oh well it is almost march so can stand it for a while.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What a lovely day cloudy but warm . I manage to get wash done. But the best of all got out side window cleaned. I can see I can see. Did not do them last summer or fall because of bridge . They were so dirty even when sun shone oh my gosh. Almost fell off ladder twice but God protected me. Now windows sparkle and I am happy. Got inside work done even found recipes for smoke turkey left overs . No knitting but things that needed to be done are done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What a lovely day cloudy but warm . I manage to get wash done. But the best of all got out side window cleaned. I can see I can see. Did not do them last summer or fall because of bridge . They were so dirty even when sun shone oh my gosh. Almost fell off ladder twice but God protected me. Now windows sparkle and I am happy. Got inside work done even found recipes for smoke turkey left overs . No knitting but things that needed to be done are done.


You be careful and don't fall off the ladder! Enjoy the sun while you can. Rainy here with clearing. It was up to 80 Sunday but will fall back down this week end. Crazy weather.

Love to my Denim Friends. ♥ God is Good! All the time!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends. Been in a slump lately so I went and got a message and facial. I think I needed some 'me' time. Made all the difference, and all those kinks are out.

Almost done with my carding of the alpaca. Now all I have to do is spin it. Looking at the bags of it on my kitchen table I think this could be months. 

Other than that, finished kitting a shawl. I really did not enjoy doing it (kind of boring and not my colors) But my DIL will love it.

ttfn


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

He gave me his cold why me why didn't he give it to a perfect stranger?

Then I went to store and left milk on cart when got home no milk he felt better and so he want to store and pick it up and brought it home.

I am so lazy tomorrow in up 60's it's spring I tell you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends. Been in a slump lately so I went and got a message and facial. I think I needed some 'me' time. Made all the difference, and all those kinks are out.
> 
> Almost done with my carding of the alpaca. Now all I have to do is spin it. Looking at the bags of it on my kitchen table I think this could be months.
> 
> ...


Sounds like perfect day to me a me day is good . what color was shawl?

But when finish spinning what lovely yarn you'll have.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What a lovely day cloudy but warm . I manage to get wash done. But the best of all got out side window cleaned. I can see I can see. Did not do them last summer or fall because of bridge . They were so dirty even when sun shone oh my gosh. Almost fell off ladder twice but God protected me. Now windows sparkle and I am happy. Got inside work done even found recipes for smoke turkey left overs . No knitting but things that needed to be done are done.


I bet it looks good to look out the clean windows, but watch those ladders -- they can be dangerous! Do you have a smoker to make smoked meats? My uncle used to make wonderful smoked salmon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> He gave me his cold why me why didn't he give it to a perfect stranger?
> 
> Then I went to store and left milk on cart when got home no milk he felt better and so he want to store and pick it up and brought it home.
> 
> I am so lazy tomorrow in up 60's it's spring I tell you.


You must be ready for spring by now. I didn't ask how the bridge traffic went over the winter, hope no one drove into ditch? Are they going to replant your grass in the spring?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I bet it looks good to look out the clean windows, but watch those ladders -- they can be dangerous! Do you have a smoker to make smoked meats? My uncle used to make wonderful smoked salmon.


I know have to be careful not to fall med's I am on can cause bones to break that much easier then normal. This morning when light from sun came through windows even Hubby said it was so nice.

Yes he has two smokers . One electric and one wood fired. Oh I love smoke salmon. There is a town along Lake Michigan where the fisher men bring in fresh salmon and it is smoke same day. Also salmon fresh unsmoked. White fish, smelt during season but love it when you can get it so yummy when it is fresh. 
Joey gave me some of her husband fish he caught in Canada it was so good. 
I love fish. When caught in winter spring and fall. Summer not so much has a muddy taste, but put in milk not so bad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You must be ready for spring by now. I didn't ask how the bridge traffic went over the winter, hope no one drove into ditch? Are they going to replant your grass in the spring?


Oh I so long for spring this weather is so nice. Thurs night into Friday night rain turning to ice and then snow back to normal temps in low 30's. Joey will be getting a lot more snow up there. But spring will come and soon I hope.

No accidents on bridge but lots of tickets given out for speeding. They replanted grass last Nov. and covered it with straw and this green stuff that is suppose to help it grow. Have not look at it so do not know if it is growing. It is going to be in upper 60's tomorrow with sun then weather will change. But it has been so nice for a week. Nice break from winter.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning ladies, it's raining today & what a joy as everything needed a drink! I'm cooking black eyed peas, ends of pork tenderloins for soup & hummus. I will cut up zucchini, yellow squash, red pepper, onions, carrots & celery to eat with the hummus. The soup will have some pork with veggies & rest of pork will be cut up for pork salad for sandwiches. I got tired of chicken salad so when found pork on sale found it to be delicious! I'm hungry or can you tell?

DH helps me cook as I put eggs on to boil yesterday & fell asleep & the water boiled dry so hope they will be OK. DH says he won't visit with neighbors if I have something cooking on the stove! Guess I'm getting forgetful!

Sending prayers to those who might need our Lord Savior to touch them during difficult times! God loves us all so much! Hugs my dear Denim Sisters! Janie.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends. Been in a slump lately so I went and got a message and facial. I think I needed some 'me' time. Made all the difference, and all those kinks are out.
> 
> Almost done with my carding of the alpaca. Now all I have to do is spin it. Looking at the bags of it on my kitchen table I think this could be months.
> 
> ...


Oh, perfect "me" time with those kinks gone! You deserve the best as you are a very kind person to everyone especially your fur babies! Hugs!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Janeway I also fell asleep one time boiling eggs. My experience turned out a bit different unfortunately. I guess I fell fast asleep, the eggs boiled dry, then EXPLODED everywhere! I dreamed I was cooking chicken because that's the smell I woke up to. It was quite the scene. Burning eggs on the stove, eggs and shells all over the stove, backsplash and floor. There must have been noise but I heard nothing. Thank goodness your DH was there! 
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, it's raining today & what a joy as everything needed a drink! I'm cooking black eyed peas, ends of pork tenderloins for soup & hummus. I will cut up zucchini, yellow squash, red pepper, onions, carrots & celery to eat with the hummus. The soup will have some pork with veggies & rest of pork will be cut up for pork salad for sandwiches. I got tired of chicken salad so when found pork on sale found it to be delicious! I'm hungry or can you tell?
> 
> DH helps me cook as I put eggs on to boil yesterday & fell asleep & the water boiled dry so hope they will be OK. DH says he won't visit with neighbors if I have something cooking on the stove! Guess I'm getting forgetful!
> 
> Sending prayers to those who might need our Lord Savior to touch them during difficult times! God loves us all so much! Hugs my dear Denim Sisters! Janie.


Oh Jayne sound yummy makes me hungry just reading it. Glad your getting some rain down there. Prayers for you to Jayne and arm wraps right back at you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Janeway I also fell asleep one time boiling eggs. My experience turned out a bit different unfortunately. I guess I fell fast asleep, the eggs boiled dry, then EXPLODED everywhere! I dreamed I was cooking chicken because that's the smell I woke up to. It was quite the scene. Burning eggs on the stove, eggs and shells all over the stove, backsplash and floor. There must have been noise but I heard nothing. Thank goodness your DH was there!
> Have a great day everyone!


Oh my goodness you made my day you and Joey. Still laughing. Would not have like the mess you had to clean up but sure enjoyed the story.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Talk about boiling eggs . My ten year old grandson was here over the weekend. He waned to boil eggs. By the time he went home on Sunday there were 3 boil eggs left in the carton. When I was working my husband decided to fix fried eggs for his lunch. After he got the pan ready, he tried to crack an egg. No success. He took one of the boiled eggs to try to fry. Then he remembered there were some boiled eggs that were not eaten.


Oh Joey that is so funny hard boiled fried eggs. Leave it to the husbands to go off and forget.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my goodness you made my day you and Joey. Still laughing. Would not have like the mess you had to clean up but sure enjoyed the story.


I found bits of egg for a week!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I found bits of egg for a week!


I can believe that you poor thing bet you never did that again. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, it's raining today & what a joy as everything needed a drink! I'm cooking black eyed peas, ends of pork tenderloins for soup & hummus. I will cut up zucchini, yellow squash, red pepper, onions, carrots & celery to eat with the hummus. The soup will have some pork with veggies & rest of pork will be cut up for pork salad for sandwiches. I got tired of chicken salad so when found pork on sale found it to be delicious! I'm hungry or can you tell?
> 
> DH helps me cook as I put eggs on to boil yesterday & fell asleep & the water boiled dry so hope they will be OK. DH says he won't visit with neighbors if I have something cooking on the stove! Guess I'm getting forgetful!
> 
> Sending prayers to those who might need our Lord Savior to touch them during difficult times! God loves us all so much! Hugs my dear Denim Sisters! Janie.


Your soup sounds yummy Janie. And that was a very good looking rooster.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Janeway I also fell asleep one time boiling eggs. My experience turned out a bit different unfortunately. I guess I fell fast asleep, the eggs boiled dry, then EXPLODED everywhere! I dreamed I was cooking chicken because that's the smell I woke up to. It was quite the scene. Burning eggs on the stove, eggs and shells all over the stove, backsplash and floor. There must have been noise but I heard nothing. Thank goodness your DH was there!
> Have a great day everyone!


Gosh that must have been a terrible mess to clean up. The worst that happened was DH was heating up a boiled egg in the microwave and it exploded and even that mess wasn't easy to clean up. Egg seems to stick to everything.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Talk about boiling eggs . My ten year old grandson was here over the weekend. He waned to boil eggs. By the time he went home on Sunday there were 3 boil eggs left in the carton. When I was working my husband decided to fix fried eggs for his lunch. After he got the pan ready, he tried to crack an egg. No success. He took one of the boiled eggs to try to fry. Then he remembered there were some boiled eggs that were not eaten.


Funny; Did he have egg salad instead?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, it's raining today & what a joy as everything needed a drink! I'm cooking black eyed peas, ends of pork tenderloins for soup & hummus. I will cut up zucchini, yellow squash, red pepper, onions, carrots & celery to eat with the hummus. The soup will have some pork with veggies & rest of pork will be cut up for pork salad for sandwiches. I got tired of chicken salad so when found pork on sale found it to be delicious! I'm hungry or can you tell?
> 
> DH helps me cook as I put eggs on to boil yesterday & fell asleep & the water boiled dry so hope they will be OK. DH says he won't visit with neighbors if I have something cooking on the stove! Guess I'm getting forgetful!
> 
> Sending prayers to those who might need our Lord Savior to touch them during difficult times! God loves us all so much! Hugs my dear Denim Sisters! Janie.


That is a beautiful rooster Janie. Sending prayers back to you for healing .

I wasn't hungry until I read what you are having . I have some frozen pork roast I think I will try what you made. Thanks for sharing your meal with us.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

OMG -- from CB's chicken page :sm09: 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1644904692471586


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Today felt like spring, sunny with a bit of a breeze. Forecast calls for rain again by the weekend so have to enjoy it while we can.

Yesterday was a great day too; I'm carrying on with my knitting group at home since the shop closed and 6 of the ladies came. 2 new baby girls welcomed into their extended family in the last 2 weeks so got to admire the beautiful babies pics and the projects made for them. The ladies have also been adding to the hats I've made to be donated on Sat to Handmade Hugs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

He did it I mean he really listen to me this time. He went to Doctor he is sick no I mean sick not sick . He also did what I told him Dr. I see is now his doctor. 

you should see all the med's. he came home with. That should cure him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He had fried eggs and I made egg salad when I got home.


Egg salad is good. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a beautiful rooster Janie. Sending prayers back to you for healing .
> 
> I wasn't hungry until I read what you are having . I have some frozen pork roast I think I will try what you made. Thanks for sharing your meal with us.♥


Must be a pork week on here. I had a good apple wood smoke roast.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> OMG -- from CB's chicken page :sm09:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Must be a pork week on here. I had a good apple wood smoke roast.


Maybe pig week - we had ham tonight!

Just checking in - bedtime. Where does the time go?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> He did it I mean he really listen to me this time. He went to Doctor he is sick no I mean sick not sick . He also did what I told him Dr. I see is now his doctor.
> 
> you should see all the med's. he came home with. That should cure him.


That bug has sure hit DH hard; hope he feels better soon and that he doesn't share with you this time around. Boost up your immune system while you are nursing DH.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I will never look at a chicken the same way again. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I know what you mean :sm23: :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Maybe pig week - we had ham tonight!
> 
> Just checking in - bedtime. Where does the time go?


Good to see you Bonnie. How are you doing? Hope your wrists are back to full strength.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> OMG -- from CB's chicken page :sm09:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He had fried eggs and I made egg salad when I got home.


Egg salad sounds good. Our chicks are still on antibiotics so no fresh eggs. I miss them. Maybe soon we can use the eggs. Chewy keeps finding eggs in his house. He plays with them until they break then he eats them. I hope he is not getting to much of the meds.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Maybe pig week - we had ham tonight!
> 
> Just checking in - bedtime. Where does the time go?


Night Bonn. Sweet dreams. ♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good to see you Bonnie. How are you doing? Hope your wrists are back to full strength.


Thanks! I'm getting back to knitting! Going slowly but hope to work on The Blanket today.

How's retirement? It took me some time to get used to it. What about the store? Is someone else running it? When my Dad retired from photography, he sold the entire business - furniture, equipment, etc. He was ready to be done with it - he worked many long hours for a long time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad to hear your on the mend Bonnie. Sure it is hard not to use hand.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That bug has sure hit DH hard; hope he feels better soon and that he doesn't share with you this time around. Boost up your immune system while you are nursing DH.


To late this morning it is starting so on to aspirin. Was hoping with nice weather and windows open would keep it at bay. Made him stay away from me and not use same towels or do dishes.

Oh well there is always Monday and doctor, if need be.

Sleet last night trees ect. covered with ice. Sure flowers that came up will not flower make it through. Snow later today. Not as bad as Iowa blizzard there and up north lots more snow. We may get a couple of inches. So nice we were in the 70's Wed. yesterday 40 today 30's. Not nice to get spoiled with being so nice and all the snow melted now back to snow .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I woke up to about 3 inches of snow this morning. We even had thunder snow during the night. It only lasted about 10 min. I hope the freezing rain does not come.


Hope so to Joey sleet is not good. Do you have to go into work today? Hope not.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope bridge was repaired to Joey. Glad to hear snow not aa problem.

Keep failing to mention thank you for electric yarn ball winder . It is so nice of you and It is so nice to have it. You are to good to me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It seems so late for snow, but I guess that's because we've had such crazy warm weather this winter. No snow at all for us in GA.

Thanks, Yarnie, I've missed knitting. I hope you're not getting the flu.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning ladies, this is for you who needs an uplift with our prayers!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, no!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

We had rainy sleet and thunder late yesterday and then snow. Woke up to wind and more snow. Supposed to be in the forties by Monday. Not enough to have to shovel and I don't have to go anywhere so I'll stay home and let nature deal with the snow. My car is all wheel drive so I could get out of need be. Rock driveway so not a big deal to drive over the snow. Knitting anyway. 
I've got the body knit on Jen's sweater and have started on the sleeves! She said it would be done in time for the warm weather. Cool evenings and other occasions to wear it will arise. Gotta get it done! I'm not much of a knitter in the summer. Too warm. That's why my name on here is what it is. LOL


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> OMG -- from CB's chicken page :sm09:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, no!


Cute!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> O my gosh that was some shaky a bootay. :sm09:


Your chicken page has some very "interesting" videos :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks! I'm getting back to knitting! Going slowly but hope to work on The Blanket today.
> 
> How's retirement? It took me some time to get used to it. What about the store? Is someone else running it? When my Dad retired from photography, he sold the entire business - furniture, equipment, etc. He was ready to be done with it - he worked many long hours for a long time.


The first 3 weeks of retirement have been busy and I think I'll be involved in enough activities that I won't be bored . We also had a heavy snowfalls over a 10 day period at the beginning of the month and it was nice not to have to drive out in bad conditions. I had a buyer for the store, but it didn't work out and I decided to go ahead and wind it down anyway. I'd been planning retirement for just over a year and didn't want to put if off and I think it was the right decision. It's been an adjustment for DH too - he's not used to having me at home with him


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> To late this morning it is starting so on to aspirin. Was hoping with nice weather and windows open would keep it at bay. Made him stay away from me and not use same towels or do dishes.
> 
> Oh well there is always Monday and doctor, if need be.
> 
> Sleet last night trees ect. covered with ice. Sure flowers that came up will not flower make it through. Snow later today. Not as bad as Iowa blizzard there and up north lots more snow. We may get a couple of inches. So nice we were in the 70's Wed. yesterday 40 today 30's. Not nice to get spoiled with being so nice and all the snow melted now back to snow .


Hope you're doing better today Yarnie. Do you have echinacea and extra vitamins?

Yesterday was such a lovely day and this morning we woke up to this .....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I do work today, the snow should not be a problem.
> 
> One of my HS classmates sent this picture. The Yellow river flooded on Tuesday, more than a month early, and much higher and faster then ever. I believe this is in a county park. It looks like the bridge to an island. I hope it can be repaired. I Several houses were flooded, that had not been flooded before.


I hope the bridge and homes can be repaired too. That's a lot of ice in the photo.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, this is for you who needs an uplift with our prayers!


Thank you Janie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> We had rainy sleet and thunder late yesterday and then snow. Woke up to wind and more snow. Supposed to be in the forties by Monday. Not enough to have to shovel and I don't have to go anywhere so I'll stay home and let nature deal with the snow. My car is all wheel drive so I could get out of need be. Rock driveway so not a big deal to drive over the snow. Knitting anyway.
> I've got the body knit on Jen's sweater and have started on the sleeves! She said it would be done in time for the warm weather. Cool evenings and other occasions to wear it will arise. Gotta get it done! I'm not much of a knitter in the summer. Too warm. That's why my name on here is what it is. LOL


Great progress on the sweater. I often need a sweater in air conditioning in the summer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you but, That is so little compared to what you have done for me.
> 
> I did work today, but left early. The windshield was covered with ice ans so ere the side streets in town. The highway was wet but not slippery.


Glad the highways were safe and hope the freezing rain has stopped


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The first 3 weeks of retirement have been busy and I think I'll be involved in enough activities that I won't be bored . We also had a heavy snowfalls over a 10 day period at the beginning of the month and it was nice not to have to drive out in bad conditions. I had a buyer for the store, but it didn't work out and I decided to go ahead and wind it down anyway. I'd been planning retirement for just over a year and didn't want to put if off and I think it was the right decision. It's been an adjustment for DH too - he's not used to having me at home with him


It's nice to have the time to do what you want to do!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, this is for you who needs an uplift with our prayers!


Thank you, Janie. I think we can always use this!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you're doing better today Yarnie. Do you have echinacea and extra vitamins?
> 
> Yesterday was such a lovely day and this morning we woke up to this .....


Beautiful pictures WCK. Our winter has been replaced with Spring. not complaining...

Forgot to ask you how the 2 young girls liked the Mermaid snuggies that you knitted? No doubt they were excited.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The water in Gatlinburg where we stayed was well water. I don't drink much water but it was wonderful. Also the Hot Springs in Arkansas has water coming up from the mountain. You can take your jugs and fill as much as you want but it is hot. It is great too.


The creek running thru my property is spring fed, but the spring is quite a distance from my place. Therefore it is polluted with run off by the time it reaches here. Small fish, frogs, snakes live in it so it must not be that bad. My ducks do their laundry in it. Yes spring water is tasty. Hope all is going well for everyone...TL


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1291016887646775


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://www.facebook.com/chris.rupp/videos/1291016887646775/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


Beautiful! He has a nice voice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Beautiful pictures WCK. Our winter has been replaced with Spring. not complaining...
> 
> Forgot to ask you how the 2 young girls liked the Mermaid snuggies that you knitted? No doubt they were excited.


The mermaid tails were a big hit! The girls' grandma brought in photos of them snuggled up with big, happy smiles on their faces.

We are back to spring like weather today, but there is some threat of more snow to come -- I sure hope not. Are your critters getting into spring mode?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://www.facebook.com/chris.rupp/videos/1291016887646775/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


That is one of my favorite hymns. Thanks!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is one of my favorite hymns. Thanks!


Hi, CB! The clouds have rolled in here in GA. We had a beautiful weekend. Did you get any rain? I thought maybe these clouds hit you first and gave you some rain. We have some predicted for this afternoon, but I don't expect it.

It must look like full-blown spring there! We have daffodils and forsythia. Our yard needs so much work. The azaleas we've had for years get scrawnier every year. Some big replacements are in order. Of course, DH and I can't agree on what to plant, where and how to plant it. Hmmmm......

We had a nice birthday celebration for DH a couple of weeks ago. Our older daughter came down from north GA, and our son was here. And most of the kids. It was fun! Yesterday was his real birthday, and our Mobile daughter called and had all the kids wish him a happy birthday. Very nice. He wanted a delicious chocolate cake from Publix, so my "no sweets" plan took a day off. Yummy! His present was ordered online, so it wasn't here for the big day. He told all the kids I had a big pile of presents for him - ha ha. Sorry - 2-5 business days.

That's all for here - the beat goes on.

I hope you and all the denims have a good day!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is one of my favorite hymns. Thanks!


Hi, CB! The clouds have rolled in here in GA. We had a beautiful weekend. Did you get any rain? I thought maybe these clouds hit you first and gave you some rain. We have some predicted for this afternoon, but I don't expect it.

It must look like full-blown spring there! We have daffodils and forsythia. Our yard needs so much work. The azaleas we've had for years get scrawnier every year. Some big replacements are in order. Of course, DH and I can't agree on what to plant, where and how to plant it. Hmmmm......

We had a nice birthday celebration for DH a couple of weeks ago. Our older daughter came down from north GA, and our son was here. And most of the kids. It was fun! Yesterday was his real birthday, and our Mobile daughter called and had all the kids wish him a happy birthday. Very nice. He wanted a delicious chocolate cake from Publix, so my "no sweets" plan took a day off. Yummy! His present was ordered online, so it wasn't here for the big day. He told all the kids I had a big pile of presents for him - ha ha. Sorry - 2-5 business days.

That's all for here - the beat goes on.

I hope you and all the denims have a good day!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Dreary day here; cold and an icy fog. It's snowing, but looks more like granules rather than flakes. :sm13:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Dreary day here; cold and an icy fog. It's snowing, but looks more like granules rather than flakes. :sm13:


I love snow, but it can get tiresome when it's time for spring..


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi everyone. Have been away. Finally back. Hope all's well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi everyone. Have been away. Finally back. Hope all's well.


Welcome back, Lukelucy!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Welcome back, Lukelucy!


Thank you Bon. I was distressed on this trip. I had to get up early to catch a ferry. Had to leave house at 6:00 a.m. There was a car there
and nobody offered to take me. It meant them getting up early. So, I had to call a taxi. I was upset because I felt no one cared about me.
Family...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you Bon. I was distressed on this trip. I had to get up early to catch a ferry. Had to leave house at 6:00 a.m. There was a car there
> and nobody offered to take me. It meant them getting up early. So, I had to call a taxi. I was upset because I felt no one cared about me.
> Family...


Oh, Lucy, I care about you as we are Denim Sisters! Hugs!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Evening ladies, it was hot today with hotter tomorrow of 86 so summer is here for sure as we don't leave until the end of March. Still dry & things are hurting & now this heat will hurt. Praying for those who need a prayer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, CB! The clouds have rolled in here in GA. We had a beautiful weekend. Did you get any rain? I thought maybe these clouds hit you first and gave you some rain. We have some predicted for this afternoon, but I don't expect it.
> 
> It must look like full-blown spring there! We have daffodils and forsythia. Our yard needs so much work. The azaleas we've had for years get scrawnier every year. Some big replacements are in order. Of course, DH and I can't agree on what to plant, where and how to plant it. Hmmmm......
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to Mr Bon! Nice that he had 2 celebrations and spread out the celebrations; he can celebrate again when his present arrives in a couple of days.

A lot of our rhodos and azaleas haven't been doing too well the last couple of years either, they are quite old and don't handle the dry, hot spells we've had. I'm going to try heavy pruning over this next growing season and see if that helps.

It finally stopped snowing this afternoon, but still cold, grey and dreary.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you Bon. I was distressed on this trip. I had to get up early to catch a ferry. Had to leave house at 6:00 a.m. There was a car there
> and nobody offered to take me. It meant them getting up early. So, I had to call a taxi. I was upset because I felt no one cared about me.
> Family...


I'm glad thay you're back with your friends LL. Sometimes family takes each other for granted. It must feel good to be back at home. How is your DH doing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Evening ladies, it was hot today with hotter tomorrow of 86 so summer is here for sure as we don't leave until the end of March. Still dry & things are hurting & now this heat will hurt. Praying for those who need a prayer.


That was lovely, thanks Janie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB -- this year's Christmas present for GD to go along with her chicken hat?

http://hearthookhome.com/an-egg-cellent-apron-free-egg-gathering-apron-crochet-pattern/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you Bon. I was distressed on this trip. I had to get up early to catch a ferry. Had to leave house at 6:00 a.m. There was a car there
> and nobody offered to take me. It meant them getting up early. So, I had to call a taxi. I was upset because I felt no one cared about me.
> Family...


That's an awful way to feel. Don't you wonder sometimes what people are thinking? I'm glad you're back.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Evening ladies, it was hot today with hotter tomorrow of 86 so summer is here for sure as we don't leave until the end of March. Still dry & things are hurting & now this heat will hurt. Praying for those who need a prayer.


What a beautiful post, Janie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday to Mr Bon! Nice that he had 2 celebrations and spread out the celebrations; he can celebrate again when his present arrives in a couple of days.
> 
> Thanks, WCK! I love the way you call him Mr. Bon!
> 
> ...


It's so hard to get motivated on those dreary days. When we lived in Baltimore, it was common to have two weeks with those light gray skies, no sun, no rain, just blah.

Here in GA, it's rare to have more than two or three days in a row. I like rain, but I don't like those gray days.

I hope your plants respond. We've neglected ours for a couple of years due to DH's health issues. Now it's time for action!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://www.facebook.com/chris.rupp/videos/1291016887646775/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


beautiful


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Lucy, I care about you as we are Denim Sisters! Hugs!


Thank you, Janeway. I don't know if I was being too sensitive or I was correct in my assessment. What do you think?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad thay you're back with your friends LL. Sometimes family takes each other for granted. It must feel good to be back at home. How is your DH doing?


He is doing his PT three times a day. He said he must do it for the rest of his life! He's trying to reprogram his brain.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB -- this year's Christmas present for GD to go along with her chicken hat?
> 
> http://hearthookhome.com/an-egg-cellent-apron-free-egg-gathering-apron-crochet-pattern/


I love this! Wish I had chickens!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's an awful way to feel. Don't you wonder sometimes what people are thinking? I'm glad you're back.


It says I can never depend on them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Janeway. I don't know if I was being too sensitive or I was correct in my assessment. What do you think?


Family can be very cold & uncaring is why a lot of families don't visit anymore or at least in my family as we are spread out all over the U.S. & we are getting old & unhealthy. I haven't seen any siblings over 10 + years & doubt if we ever get together except maybe at funerals, but I'm not able to travel to off the main airport areas.

They could have at least taken you to the airport.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning ladies, I'll be leaving here towards the end of the month as DDs again bought my plane ticket & DH will drive home. I'm glad my DDs did this but I told DH we must provide for ourselves & save money to fly here in the fall as it is a long 2 day drive. I really love this area & feel good each day & visit a lot with neighbors. Chatting is good for the soul & there is a senior van to take us to grocery, doctor or wherever so we won't need a car. They sure cater to the elderly around here which is great. It will be a record high today of 86 with humidity at 100% so I'm staying inside! Hugs to each of you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Family can be very cold & uncaring is why a lot of families don't visit anymore or at least in my family as we are spread out all over the U.S. & we are getting old & unhealthy. I haven't seen any siblings over 10 + years & doubt if we ever get together except maybe at funerals, but I'm not able to travel to off the main airport areas.
> 
> They could have at least taken you to the airport.


Yes, cold and uncaring. It meant him getting up an hour or 1 1/2 hours earlier from sleep. I am deeply disappointed.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> CB -- this year's Christmas present for GD to go along with her chicken hat?
> 
> http://hearthookhome.com/an-egg-cellent-apron-free-egg-gathering-apron-crochet-pattern/


I can't stop laughing. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, cold and uncaring. It meant him getting up an hour or 1 1/2 hours earlier from sleep. I am deeply disappointed.


You should be disappointed Lukelucy, sorry you had to take a cab.

Sometimes people just don't pay attention to what their actions really do to others.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> http://www.facebook.com/chris.rupp/videos/1291016887646775/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


He can certainly hold his notes along time. that's a beautiful video Thanks


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The mermaid tails were a big hit! The girls' grandma brought in photos of them snuggled up with big, happy smiles on their faces.
> 
> We are back to spring like weather today, but there is some threat of more snow to come -- I sure hope not. Are your critters getting into spring mode?


Yes they had a mild winter, but horse and donkey love the spring grass in the field. the cat that a creep dropped off last year had two babies last november. She had them in the stacked up bails of hay. I got her fixed and babies in March and they are starting to come outside a little bit when the sun comes out. I want them to get brave enough to be outside most of the time. I clean their litter boxes everyday, a lot of work and I didn't need more to do :sm03: They do give me pleasure so all's good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Tornado warnings here. Please pray for Arkansas


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> He is doing his PT three times a day. He said he must do it for the rest of his life! He's trying to reprogram his brain.


I'm glad that there are exercises he can do. Our bodies and brains can adapt to many things and he's lucky that you are there to encourage him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I can't stop laughing. :sm09: :sm09:


Next Christmas photo -- CB's grand daughter wearing her chicken hat and egg apron :sm01: Sounds like Chewy might need an apron too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Yes they had a mild winter, but horse and donkey love the spring grass in the field. the cat that a creep dropped off last year had two babies last november. She had them in the stacked up bails of hay. I got her fixed and babies in March and they are starting to come outside a little bit when the sun comes out. I want them to get brave enough to be outside most of the time. I clean their litter boxes everyday, a lot of work and I didn't need more to do :sm03: They do give me pleasure so all's good.


Too many people that think dropping unwanted cats and dogs in the country is ok :sm15: Kitty was lucky to find your yard.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tornado warnings here. Please pray for Arkansas


Prayers for safety


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> You should be disappointed Lukelucy, sorry you had to take a cab.
> 
> Sometimes people just don't pay attention to what their actions really do to others.


Thank you, Gali - I don't think I am going back next year.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad that there are exercises he can do. Our bodies and brains can adapt to many things and he's lucky that you are there to encourage him.


Yes. Hopefully they will work.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Prayers for safety


More prayers from here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tornado warnings here. Please pray for Arkansas


I will, CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I will, CB.


Thanks. No deaths but some damage and people hurt. It could have been worse.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, I'll be leaving here towards the end of the month as DDs again bought my plane ticket & DH will drive home. I'm glad my DDs did this but I told DH we must provide for ourselves & save money to fly here in the fall as it is a long 2 day drive. I really love this area & feel good each day & visit a lot with neighbors. Chatting is good for the soul & there is a senior van to take us to grocery, doctor or wherever so we won't need a car. They sure cater to the elderly around here which is great. It will be a record high today of 86 with humidity at 100% so I'm staying inside! Hugs to each of you!


I am glad you have enjoyed your stay in Florida. Your DD is very kind to pay your way back home.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, CB! The clouds have rolled in here in GA. We had a beautiful weekend. Did you get any rain? I thought maybe these clouds hit you first and gave you some rain. We have some predicted for this afternoon, but I don't expect it.
> 
> It must look like full-blown spring there! We have daffodils and forsythia. Our yard needs so much work. The azaleas we've had for years get scrawnier every year. Some big replacements are in order. Of course, DH and I can't agree on what to plant, where and how to plant it. Hmmmm......
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to Mr. Bonn!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Evening ladies, it was hot today with hotter tomorrow of 86 so summer is here for sure as we don't leave until the end of March. Still dry & things are hurting & now this heat will hurt. Praying for those who need a prayer.


Same to you Janie.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday to Mr. Bonn!


Thanks, CB! I'll tell him!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning friends. I have no idea how time can pass by so quickly.

Taped President Trump's speech and just finished watching it. Boy was I impressed and agreed with almost everything he said. Embarrassed for some of the Democrats. What was with those women calling attention to themselves with the white suits and all the thumbs down? How selfish and classless. I believe that if you truly listened to his speech and felt his passion you would know why he was elected. 

Be well friends, need to get back to my knitting. I am on a learning quest and trying to make a heritage Shetland Hap (shawl). I really wanted to do the Shetland Princess Shawl, but it is way above my skill level. Hopefully doing this Hap, I will learn the more skills. Then there is another shawl to knit that will be more difficult, but hopefully it will teach me more skills. Who knows, if I can possibly live long enough to do this. Fingers crossed (and toes).


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends. I have no idea how time can pass by so quickly.
> 
> Taped President Trump's speech and just finished watching it. Boy was I impressed and agreed with almost everything he said. Embarrassed for some of the Democrats. What was with those women calling attention to themselves with the white suits and all the thumbs down? How selfish and classless. I believe that if you truly listened to his speech and felt his passion you would know why he was elected.
> 
> Be well friends, need to get back to my knitting. I am on a learning quest and trying to make a heritage Shetland Hap (shawl). I really wanted to do the Shetland Princess Shawl, but it is way above my skill level. Hopefully doing this Hap, I will learn the more skills. Then there is another shawl to knit that will be more difficult, but hopefully it will teach me more skills. Who knows, if I can possibly live long enough to do this. Fingers crossed (and toes).


Good morning LTL. I missed his speech. Good luck with your shawl. I bet it will be beautiful.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning ladies, I missed most of Trumps speech as we had an owners meeting until 8:30 but what I heard he was great! I'm more confident than ever about the future! Yes, Nancy Poliski's white outfit made her look like a witch! Those women are an embarrassment to women! Prayers to each of you who need peace from your Lord & Savior!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay, I need to make a confession. I now know that my purse needs cleaning out because when I put it on the passenger seat the 'seatbelt' alert sounded.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Okay, I need to make a confession. I now know that my purse needs cleaning out because when I put it on the passenger seat the 'seatbelt' alert sounded.


Ha Ha!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks. No deaths but some damage and people hurt. It could have been worse.


Glad to hear you are ok. We were under a tornado watch, but luckily they passed us by.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning friends. I have no idea how time can pass by so quickly.
> 
> Taped President Trump's speech and just finished watching it. Boy was I impressed and agreed with almost everything he said. Embarrassed for some of the Democrats. What was with those women calling attention to themselves with the white suits and all the thumbs down? How selfish and classless. I believe that if you truly listened to his speech and felt his passion you would know why he was elected.
> 
> Be well friends, need to get back to my knitting. I am on a learning quest and trying to make a heritage Shetland Hap (shawl). I really wanted to do the Shetland Princess Shawl, but it is way above my skill level. Hopefully doing this Hap, I will learn the more skills. Then there is another shawl to knit that will be more difficult, but hopefully it will teach me more skills. Who knows, if I can possibly live long enough to do this. Fingers crossed (and toes).


The women Democrats that were wearing white were supposed to be sympathizing with the women's right to vote movement. Pelosi, et al, think that women will be losing their right to vote under Trump. The thumbs down was because there was no way these Democrats would show any support for Trump.

Good luck with the shawl. I expect you will come out of your quest victorious. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Okay, I need to make a confession. I now know that my purse needs cleaning out because when I put it on the passenger seat the 'seatbelt' alert sounded.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> New Jewelry. But I haven't had pierced ears for more than 20 years.


I like very much!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Okay, I need to make a confession. I now know that my purse needs cleaning out because when I put it on the passenger seat the 'seatbelt' alert sounded.


Poor DH carries my purse as he says a real man helps his wife & anyone who doesn't like it I'll hit them with my purse! He is joking of course!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Okay, I need to make a confession. I now know that my purse needs cleaning out because when I put it on the passenger seat the 'seatbelt' alert sounded.


LOL! I can relate to that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Poor DH carries my purse as he says a real man helps his wife & anyone who doesn't like it I'll hit them with my purse! He is joking of course!


LOL!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks. No deaths but some damage and people hurt. It could have been worse.


Those storms are frightening; glad that you're ok


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> New Jewelry. But I haven't had pierced ears for more than 20 years.


cute


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Okay, I need to make a confession. I now know that my purse needs cleaning out because when I put it on the passenger seat the 'seatbelt' alert sounded.


 :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Poor DH carries my purse as he says a real man helps his wife & anyone who doesn't like it I'll hit them with my purse! He is joking of course!


Good for him and his sense of humour


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lent has begun.

I hope there are no injuries with the storms, and that they're gone now so that people can sleep peacefully.

Sweet dreams, friends.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

LOL! That sounds like my daughter's purse. She asked me to hold it the other day, and I almost fell down.



lovethelake said:


> Okay, I need to make a confession. I now know that my purse needs cleaning out because when I put it on the passenger seat the 'seatbelt' alert sounded.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Okay, I need to make a confession. I now know that my purse needs cleaning out because when I put it on the passenger seat the 'seatbelt' alert sounded.


 :sm23: :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks. No deaths but some damage and people hurt. It could have been worse.


Had a sleepless night here too. Glad you made it thru unscathed. This weather is almost unheard of for this area in Feb. & March.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The women Democrats that were wearing white were supposed to be sympathizing with the women's right to vote movement. Pelosi, et al, think that women will be losing their right to vote under Trump. The thumbs down was because there was no way these Democrats would show any support for Trump.
> 
> Good luck with the shawl. I expect you will come out of your quest victorious. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


When Ivanka was first seen wearing white the leftist said it was racist. Nuts isn't it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Lent has begun.
> 
> I hope there are no injuries with the storms, and that they're gone now so that people can sleep peacefully.
> 
> Sweet dreams, friends.


Yesterday a spokesperson was on TV and he had an ash mark on his forehead. I marched right over to the screen to kill what I thought was a stink bug.... :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yesterday a spokesperson was on TV and he had an ash mark on his forehead. I marched right over to the screen to kill what I thought was a stink bug.... :sm12: :sm12:


Surprise!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> When Ivanka was first seen wearing white the leftist said it was racist. Nuts isn't it.


Agree - it's nuts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Okay, I need to make a confession. I now know that my purse needs cleaning out because when I put it on the passenger seat the 'seatbelt' alert sounded.


 :sm11: :sm23: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Poor DH carries my purse as he says a real man helps his wife & anyone who doesn't like it I'll hit them with my purse! He is joking of course!


 Janie what a good DH you have. :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> LOL! That sounds like my daughter's purse. She asked me to hold it the other day, and I almost fell down.


My DH has a back pack on his wheelchair. I think that is what happened to his shoulder his purse was too heavy. That is what I call it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Yesterday a spokesperson was on TV and he had an ash mark on his forehead. I marched right over to the screen to kill what I thought was a stink bug.... :sm12: :sm12:


 :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DH has a back pack on his wheelchair. I think that is what happened to his shoulder his purse was too heavy. That is what I call it.


Hi CB, how was your day? Hope the winds have calmed down and storm warning are over.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi CB, how was your day? Hope the winds have calmed down and storm warning are over.


The storms are over. The storm blew in a cool beautiful sunny day. Has your snow melted?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The storms are over. The storm blew in a cool beautiful sunny day. Has your snow melted?


Nice that you got to see the sun even if it was a cool day. We've had rain the past few days and our snow has melted, but some of the areas with more trees and higher altitude still have snow. My snowdrops are still blooming though even though they've been covered with snow so many times in Feb.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

yarn for weaving, for Mom, for donation and just because ........


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> yarn for weaving, for Mom, for donation and just because ........


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Yarnie check out this kitty - he will get his treats one way or another. Our cats have DH well trained to deliver treats so they've never had to put out this much effort. Has Willie ever been to the upper cupboards?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1674060349561797


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie check out this kitty - he will get his treats one way or another. Our cats have DH well trained to deliver treats so they've never had to put out this much effort. Has Willie ever been to the upper cupboards?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie check out this kitty - he will get his treats one way or another. Our cats have DH well trained to deliver treats so they've never had to put out this much effort. Has Willie ever been to the upper cupboards?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad Willie is not that smart. Same here with treats bought a new treat tube Kitty has to pull down on ball to get treats out. Had to buy second one first one he manage to break.


Cute! Does he eat a lot of treats - since he can get them by himself?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> When Ivanka was first seen wearing white the leftist said it was racist. Nuts isn't it.


It appears that the whole Trump family is available for any attack. Don't the Dems realize how ignorant it makes them look? Oh wait, I know the answer --- NO THEY DONT.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie check out this kitty - he will get his treats one way or another. Our cats have DH well trained to deliver treats so they've never had to put out this much effort. Has Willie ever been to the upper cupboards?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank goodness none of my dogs have been that resourceful. Perhaps they were just really, really lazy and knew I would give them a treat if they looked "adorable". :sm02: :sm02:


I'd be the same way. Do they like ice cream?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon and Solo do you know that they make ice cream for dogs.

Use to buy it for my dog. He loved it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad Willie is not that smart. Same here with treats bought a new treat tube Kitty has to pull down on ball to get treats out. Had to buy second one first one he manage to break.


We've never tried the tubes. Can Willie get as much as he wants or is there a limit?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Clever cat! I've seen our daughter's cat on top of the fridge - and they did put snacks up there!


One of our cats jumped to the counter to top of fridge to top of cupboards and then surveyed her empire :sm23: :sm16: but she didn't open any of the cupboards -- but there weren't any treats there either


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank goodness none of my dogs have been that resourceful. Perhaps they were just really, really lazy and knew I would give them a treat if they looked "adorable". :sm02: :sm02:


Puppies know how to play that "adorable" card; cats usually just demand :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd be the same way. Do they like ice cream?


Our cats like ice cream too; Charlie even liked yogurt and cheese. My DB and SIL's dog would do just about anything for cheese - he was hilarious. His name was Ziggy and the other thing he loved was to dig up radishes, then he would bite into them and realize he didn't like them so he would dig up another one to see if it was any better and then another one .......


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've never tried the tubes. Can Willie get as much as he wants or is there a limit?


It is suppose to release jut one treat at a time. But Willy hold the puff ball down and will not let it go until he has them all.

He learns fast how to do things. He also knows how to get attention He comes in here and stick his little paw through baskets and pulls out yarn. So I bought bubble wrap and covered opening. He has not figure that out yet. Won't take him long I am sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our cats like ice cream too; Charlie even liked yogurt and cheese. My DB and SIL's dog would do just about anything for cheese - he was hilarious. His name was Ziggy and the other thing he loved was to dig up radishes, then he would bite into them and realize he didn't like them so he would dig up another one to see if it was any better and then another one .......


Oh that is to funny seems he did not get the message after the first one. Nay got a feeling he just love to dig them up like a surprise package.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It is suppose to release jut one treat at a time. But Willy hold the puff ball down and will not let it go until he has them all.
> 
> He learns fast how to do things. He also knows how to get attention He comes in here and stick his little paw through baskets and pulls out yarn. So I bought bubble wrap and covered opening. He has not figure that out yet. Won't take him long I am sure.


He keeps you on your toes! You have to be smart to stay 1 step ahead of him. We aren't very smart - the cats have trained us, especially DH. He even gets up at night to feed them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is to funny seems he did not get the message after the first one. Nay got a feeling he just love to dig them up like a surprise package.


I think you're right. Ziggy did love carrots and he would dig them up and eat them. He was a big dog - part Shepherd and part Beagle. You talked about Bear liking to goose people, well Ziggy was just the right height to give a good head butt to the crotch :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I was thinking of you at dinner tonight CB -- I made stir fry shrimp with onions, mushrooms, peppers and cauliflower and served with pasta. I hope you get to enjoy some shrimp real soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He keeps you on your toes! You have to be smart to stay 1 step ahead of him. We aren't very smart - the cats have trained us, especially DH. He even gets up at night to feed them.


Oh Willy would demand that to in the middle of the night he would jump up on bed when we were sound a sleep. He would put his paw very careful on face to wake us up. He no longer I allowed in to bedroom at night. We put a baby gate up in door way.

My Sammy loved strawberries we had netting covering them to keep birds and bunnies from eating them. One time when I went out there to get some, there was Sammy and next to him a Robin both enjoyed their treats. Never thought I would see a bird that close to a dog, but there it was . Sammy must have made a wide opening in the net and Robin join him. Wish I had taken a picture of the two of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was thinking of you at dinner tonight CB -- I made stir fry shrimp with onions, mushrooms, peppers and cauliflower and served with pasta. I hope you get to enjoy some shrimp real soon.


That does sound good. I am glad you enjoyed it for me. :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank goodness none of my dogs have been that resourceful. Perhaps they were just really, really lazy and knew I would give them a treat if they looked "adorable". :sm02: :sm02:


You are a good mama. This man is not a good daddy. Shame on him .



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=294937100925966


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Willy would demand that to in the middle of the night he would jump up on bed when we were sound a sleep. He would put his paw very careful on face to wake us up. He no longer I allowed in to bedroom at night. We put a baby gate up in door way.
> 
> My Sammy loved strawberries we had netting covering them to keep birds and bunnies from eating them. One time when I went out there to get some, there was Sammy and next to him a Robin both enjoyed their treats. Never thought I would see a bird that close to a dog, but there it was . Sammy must have made a wide opening in the net and Robin join him. Wish I had taken a picture of the two of them.


That would have been such a sweet picture. I don't think you minded sharing your strawberries in that case.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are a good mama. This man is not a good daddy. Shame on him .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are a good mama. This man is not a good daddy. Shame on him .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I would not want any of what he was eating that stuff looks a bit odd. May be the best thing that he did not feed the dog


I couldn't figure out what it was either. I wasn't tempted to want any.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our cats like ice cream too; Charlie even liked yogurt and cheese. My DB and SIL's dog would do just about anything for cheese - he was hilarious. His name was Ziggy and the other thing he loved was to dig up radishes, then he would bite into them and realize he didn't like them so he would dig up another one to see if it was any better and then another one .......


So funny!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He keeps you on your toes! You have to be smart to stay 1 step ahead of him. We aren't very smart - the cats have trained us, especially DH. He even gets up at night to feed them.


What a patient - and kind - person!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning ladies, my friend sent this to me with the words that Obo intends to keep the nonsense going about the Repubicans! Hope it isn't true, but this mansion has 8,200 sq ft & is located on Kaloroma Road 2 blocks from the WH. Valerie Jarrett has moved in with the Obo's!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning ladies, my friend sent this to me with the words that Obo intends to keep the nonsense going about the Repubicans! Hope it isn't true, but this mansion has 8,200 sq ft & is located on Kaloroma Road 2 blocks from the WH. Valerie Jarrett has moved in with the Obo's!


I wonder if George Soros is moving in with him too? How crazy is that? We knew he wasn't going to disappear.


----------

